# Israel: Helping To Make A Better World



## MJB12741

All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.

Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition



A light unto all nations.  Consider all the worldly heads of state who attended the funeral of Peres.


----------



## Roudy

Would this be a good time to start listing the Palestinian contributions to humanity and peace?  Heh heh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.

your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.

this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.


----------



## Roudy

So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?


----------



## pismoe

thanks , they also make good weapons , everything from Small Arms like rifles , pistols , machine pistols and machine guns , tanks , fighter planes plus more.   Plus Israel is rumored to have some good 'nukes' .      Just an off the top of my head comment , I'll check out your link .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the lastest fart by one of the shills.^

 a bunch of others will follow suit for sure,that is a given.


----------



## Roudy

Mahmoud the shill calling others shills, now that's a doozy.


----------



## MJB12741

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.



OMG!  Israel is "murdering innocent civilians & is behind 911.  And if you don't believe it, just ask any other Palestinian terrorist supporters.  

PS:  Bye Bye Rams!


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?



because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind 
like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian 
palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic


aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad. 
chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid


----------



## Phoenall

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.







 And once again we get the silly people making false testimony because they are too stupid to work out the facts. How is responding to war crimes, terrorist attacks and violence committing atrocities against civilians ?


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
Click to expand...


Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids. 
This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.

Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
Click to expand...


There’s no smoke without fire
ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
Click to expand...

So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
Click to expand...


without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.

because judiasm is father of  islam
90% of koran story is based on torah
for example stoning

*List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
:Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
:Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
*


* 

Sekila - stoning
This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]


Serefah - burning
This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.


Hereg - decapitation
This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).


Chenek - strangulation
A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.

*


----------



## Roudy

I guess you didn't hear of the ten commandments, the foundation of modern civilization and law.

Had your illiterate caravan robbing terrorist prophet been able to read you would have a point, but in reality he just hijacked two faiths and then mixed it with his own pagan moon god religion.  That's why you have the moon and the sword as symbols of Islam. 

bazam ke zer zadi dani kooni?  Ha ha ha.

Here is the founder of Iran's Islamic revolution, your leader.  This is not Judaism or Christianity, this is a religion for animals:

Ayatollah Khomeini's Book On Sex: For Shias - Islam for Muslims - Nigeria

A man can have sexual pleasure from a child as young as a baby. However, he should not penetrate vaginally, but sodomising the child is acceptable. If a man does penetrate and damage the child then, he should be responsible for her subsistence all her life. This girl will not count as one of his four permanent wives and the man will not be eligible to marry the girl’s sister… It is better for a girl to marry at such a time when she would begin menstruation at her husband’s house, rather than her father’s home. Any father marrying his daughter so young will have a permanent place in heaven. ["Tahrirolvasyleh", fourth edition, Qom, Iran, 1990] 

A man can have sex with animals such as sheep, cows, camels and so on. However, he should kill the animal after he has his orgasm.He should not sell the meat to the people in his own village, but selling the meat to a neighbouring village is reasonable.

If one commits the act of sodomy with a cow, a ewe, or a camel, their urine and their excrement become impure and even their milkmay no longer be consumed. The animal must then be killed as quickly as possible and burned. 

*A religious decree by Khomeini ordered that girl prisoners who are virgins must be raped before execution, to prevent them from entering heaven. A Guard conducts the rape the night before execution. The next day, a marriage certificate is issued by a mullah, who sends it to the girl’s family, along with a box of chocolates as a wedding gift. 

In June, 2002 Iranian authorities approved a law raising the age at which girls can marry without parental consent from 9 to 13. The elected legislature actually passed the bill in 2000, but the “Guardian Council”, a 12-man body of conservative clerics, vetoed it as contradicting Islamic Sharia law. Iran’s clericalestablishment insists that the marriage of young girls is a means to combat immorality. The Expediency Council, which arbitrates between the elected parliament and the theocratic Guardian Council, timidly passed the measure. The law however does not change the age at which children can get married (nine for girls and 14 for boys), but says that girls below the age of 13 and boys younger than 15 need their parents’ permission and the approval of a “Righteous Court.” Reformists state that the new law does not protect children, since most of those who marry at such a young age do so by force. *


----------



## Phoenall

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
Click to expand...









 And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.


 And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start


----------



## dani67

Phoenall said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
Click to expand...

really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
 .  
5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
5% of 8 ml=400000

atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state


i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
but they havnt power .
 they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem

why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
they just finished adolf hitler job .


----------



## racialreality9

Lying Jew.

You need us, we don't need you.


----------



## MJB12741

How interesting that no one denies Israel's endless contributions to a better world for all civilized humanity.


----------



## Roudy

racialreality9 said:


> Lying Jew.
> 
> You need us, we don't need you.


Who's we, Achmed? And hasn't your visa expired already?


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
Click to expand...

Damn, Dani Kony must be high on something.  That post was so full of hate and lies it was truly pathetic.

Go and see what this Islam has done to your country. 

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> How interesting that no one denies Israel's endless contributions to a better world for all civilized humanity.


Meanwhile what are Muslim nations contributing?

...intolerance, terrorism, chauvanism, war, corruption, refugee crisis', poverty, destruction, savagery and barbarism.


----------



## Mindful

Arab Christian Jewish Rana  choir. In Jaffa.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Roudy said:


> Would this be a good time to start listing the Palestinian contributions to humanity and peace?  Heh heh.


Or the Muslim contributions to humanity and peace.


----------



## Phoenall

dani67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Islam has infected and damaged yet another brain.  I don't blame it, this is the shit they feed them when they are kids.
> This mentality is why most of the Muslim world live like backwards ass Neanderthals that never get anywhere.
> 
> Baz ke azoon cherto pertayi ke islamiha ke hevounan ar ar karde? Barayeh hamin eh ke mousalmouneh beeshtareshoon mesl ye mousht Heyvouneh vahsheeyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
Click to expand...








 And still you cant defeat the poor Jews that you outnumber 200 million to 1. Whats wrong are you all pussies and cowards that run as soon as you are fired at ?


 Thats right the majority of Jews dont want this type and would put them behind bars, just as well they are less than 1% of the worlds Jewish population and most live in the USA.


----------



## Phoenall

racialreality9 said:


> Lying Jew.
> 
> You need us, we don't need you.







 Think again abdul


----------



## MJB12741

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> 
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Dani Kony must be high on something.  That post was so full of hate and lies it was truly pathetic.
> 
> Go and see what this Islam has done to your country.
> 
> Islam, where brain cells go to die.
Click to expand...


Them poppies must be good this year.


----------



## MJB12741

Just to show how Israel is regarded in the world, consider the fact that over 70 heads of state from other nations were at the Peres funeral to honor him & Israel.

Heads of State Attend Funeral of Shimon Peres | ICEJ USA


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> Just to show how Israel is regarded in the world, consider the fact that over 70 heads of state from other nations were at the Peres funeral to honor him & Israel.
> 
> Heads of State Attend Funeral of Shimon Peres | ICEJ USA


Bet you just the thought of it makes the antisemites and IslamoNazis want to eat their soiled underwear.


----------



## Hollie

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that no one denies Israel's endless contributions to a better world for all civilized humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile what are Muslim nations contributing?
> 
> ...intolerance, terrorism, chauvanism, war, corruption, refugee crisis', poverty, destruction, savagery and barbarism.
Click to expand...


Don't forget sexual slavery and the use of modern technology that allows moslems faster and more brutal ways to kill, smoosh, behead, burn, torture, drown and brutalize their fellow moslems and just in general, make the globe as dark and retrograde as they can.


----------



## racialreality9

Nobody needs the Jews.

Their contributions to humanity:  zero.  Except if you count stealing trillions of dollars and showing us their ugly faces and diseased genitals.


----------



## Roudy

Another trailer park neo Nazi elementary school drop out that happens to hate the Jews.  Wot a suprise.


----------



## dani67

Phoenall said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no smoke without fire
> ta nabashad chizaki/  mardom nagooyand chizha
> 
> 
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still you cant defeat the poor Jews that you outnumber 200 million to 1. Whats wrong are you all pussies and cowards that run as soon as you are fired at ?
> 
> 
> Thats right the majority of Jews dont want this type and would put them behind bars, just as well they are less than 1% of the worlds Jewish population and most live in the USA.
Click to expand...

so what ?   the majority of moslem dont want this type too and they want put them behind bars
but they cant controll because moslem are 1.5 billion .
but good jew can controll radical  judiasm . because jew are just   15+ million in world .

i dont talk about jew people.. im talking about  radical judiasm . im talking about savage book like torah. (i dont say all book is barbaric)
torah is very dangerous book like .....


----------



## MJB12741

dani67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still you cant defeat the poor Jews that you outnumber 200 million to 1. Whats wrong are you all pussies and cowards that run as soon as you are fired at ?
> 
> 
> Thats right the majority of Jews dont want this type and would put them behind bars, just as well they are less than 1% of the worlds Jewish population and most live in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what ?   the majority of moslem dont want this type too and they want put them behind bars
> but they cant controll because moslem are 1.5 billion .
> but good jew can controll radical  judiasm . because jew are just   15+ million in world .
> 
> i dont talk about jew people.. im talking about  radical judiasm . im talking about savage book like torah. (i dont say all book is barbaric)
> torah is very dangerous book like .....
Click to expand...



HUH?  Eh, for your education, the Torah is the book that brought ethics to both Judaism & Christianity.


----------



## Phoenall

dani67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So therefore without the fire of Islam there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the fire of judaism there won't be the smoke of violence, barbarism, terrorism, chauvanism, and intolerance.
> 
> because judiasm is father of  islam
> 90% of koran story is based on torah
> for example stoning
> 
> *List of capital crimes in the Torah List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :Rape by a man of a betrothed woman in the countryside.
> :Being either participant in consensual sexual activity, in which a betrothed woman consensually loses her virginity to a man
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sekila - stoning
> This was performed by pushing a person off a height of at least 2 stories. If the person didn't die, then the executioners (the witnesses) brought a rock that was so large that it took both of them to lift it; this was placed on the condemned person to crush them.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> Serefah - burning
> This was done by melting lead, and pouring it down the throat of the condemned person.
> 
> 
> Hereg - decapitation
> This is also known as "being put to the sword" (beheading).
> 
> 
> Chenek - strangulation
> A rope was wound around the condemned person's neck, and the executioners (the witnesses) pulled from either side to strangle the condemned person.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when was the last recirded incident of any of these punishments being carried out by the Jews. In the case of islam it will be NOW as it goes on all the time.
> 
> 
> And mo'mad only took the most violent and perverted sections of the Torah to use as the backbone of his new arab religion. So showing that islam was intent on stealing the work of others right from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? 1.5 bl people  in 50 + country  vs  8 million people in one state ?
> israel is controlling by atheist jew and white(aryan ) liberal   in usa .
> .
> 5% of 1.5 billion = 75000000 moslem
> 5% of 8 ml=400000
> 
> atheist and liberal can controll 400000 radical jew in one state
> 
> 
> i dont see any different between this jew (in pictures) and isis soldier
> but they havnt power .
> they want stoning - they want adultary punishment .they want behead others
> but they cant.because they havnt power in israel .because they arent very much .because jew arent very much like 1.5 billion moslem
> 
> why aryan british and american build israel ?you think they like jew very much ?
> they just finished adolf hitler job .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still you cant defeat the poor Jews that you outnumber 200 million to 1. Whats wrong are you all pussies and cowards that run as soon as you are fired at ?
> 
> 
> Thats right the majority of Jews dont want this type and would put them behind bars, just as well they are less than 1% of the worlds Jewish population and most live in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what ?   the majority of moslem dont want this type too and they want put them behind bars
> but they cant controll because moslem are 1.5 billion .
> but good jew can controll radical  judiasm . because jew are just   15+ million in world .
> 
> i dont talk about jew people.. im talking about  radical judiasm . im talking about savage book like torah. (i dont say all book is barbaric)
> torah is very dangerous book like .....
Click to expand...








 Your maths is a bit awry concidering that you muslims are supposed to have invented it.

In every poll carried out the vast majority of muslim respondents say they support violence and terrorism as a means of gaining supremacy over those that oppose them. So what chance do the muslims that want peace have to influence the majority. 
Also the Jews are not like you muslims that would kill those that spoke against the majority, they allow the extremist to speak openly as long as they dont incite violence. Free speech is a cross you muslims have not learnt how to bear yet.

Radical Judaism is not as bad as normal islamism as the radical Jews are not in a position to start any wars or violence so are not a threat to anyone. The Torah is not as you describe as you are going on second and third hand information from other muslims with an axe to grind. The violence in the Torah has not been acted on for the last 2,000 years , ponder that and think that this is longer than islam has existed. Now the koran takes all that is savage, barbaric and hateful from the Torah and adds 100 times more to it. This is then passed down as the final word of god and must be followed at all times  by the muslims who immediately go on a killing spree to take control of the world as commanded, and have not given up to this day.

Now which book is the most evil the one no one follows anymore or the one with close on 2 billion followers who follow its commands every day ?


----------



## MJB12741

More examples of Israel helping to make a better world.

http://www.aipac.org/learn/about-israel/israel-around-the-world


----------



## MJB12741

Who can ever forget this wonderful Israeli contribution that led to a newborn Haitian baby to be named -- Israel. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Video: ‘Israel’ Born in Haiti after IDF Delivers Healthy Baby


----------



## MJB12741

Seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions to a better world.

Tel Aviv U study finds way to jumpstart hydrogen production from algae


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions to a better world....


There certainly seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions...


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions to a better world....
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions...
Click to expand...


What better way to show how useless the UN has become.


----------



## fanger

Israel steals process invented years ago

Hydrogen Production. Green Algae as a Source of Energy


----------



## fncceo

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions to a better world....
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly seems like there is no end to Israel's contributions...
Click to expand...


Are you still pretending to be Jewish? Or have you dropped that facade?


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli technology once again benefiting all of humanity.

Israeli scientist developed new way to combat heart disease, Stroke


----------



## P F Tinmore

Another "brand Israel" deflection post.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Another "brand Israel" deflection post.


Yes, Mr Strongheart?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Another "brand Israel" deflection post.



The angry wannabe is infuriated.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "brand Israel" deflection post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angry wannabe is infuriated.
Click to expand...


Well maybe he's just upset because pro Israel posters don't acknowledge all of the Palestinian contributions to humanity & civilization.  Lets give him an opportunity to educate the Zionists to this.


----------



## teddyearp

P F Tinmore said:


> Another "brand Israel" deflection post.


How is this a deflection?  You are the only one trying to deflect the thread.  Typical of the 'electronic intifada' forces.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Drug developed at Ben-Gurion University said to improve brain function and life expectancy, may help Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s sufferers too

Israeli scientists announce new treatment for ALS


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Drug developed at Ben-Gurion University said to improve brain function and life expectancy, may help Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s sufferers too
> 
> Israeli scientists announce new treatment for ALS



Truly remarkable all that Israel has & still is contributing to better lives throughout the world.  Sure would be nice If Palestinians worked with Israel to also receive praise for these worldly achievements.  But then, history has proven that Palestinians will be Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Founder & CEO of Belong presents the Israeli start-up that helps cancer patients access basic information about fighting the disease.

(video online)

Israeli startup fights against cancer


----------



## louie888

Israel contributes much to human suffering and death as well. As far as your crap about Muslims not giving anything to our world, see this: 
*1001 Inventions is an award-winning international science and cultural heritage organisation that raises awareness of the creative golden age of Muslim civilisation that stretched from Spain to China.


 From the 7th century onwards, men and women of different faiths and cultures built on knowledge from ancient civilisations making breakthroughs that have left their mark on our world.


 Join us on a journey to the past to inspire a better future!


1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions

And this: http://www.nationalgeographic.com/pdf/1001-muslim-inventions-ed-guide.pdf*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Israel contributes much to human suffering and death as well. As far as your crap about Muslims not giving anything to our world, see this:
> *1001 Inventions is an award-winning international science and cultural heritage organisation that raises awareness of the creative golden age of Muslim civilisation that stretched from Spain to China.
> 
> 
> From the 7th century onwards, men and women of different faiths and cultures built on knowledge from ancient civilisations making breakthroughs that have left their mark on our world.
> 
> 
> Join us on a journey to the past to inspire a better future!
> 
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
> 
> And this: http://www.nationalgeographic.com/pdf/1001-muslim-inventions-ed-guide.pdf*



_*And this*_:

*1001 Muslim Myths and Historical Revisions*


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Israel contributes much to human suffering and death as well. As far as your crap about Muslims not giving anything to our world, see this:
> *1001 Inventions is an award-winning international science and cultural heritage organisation that raises awareness of the creative golden age of Muslim civilisation that stretched from Spain to China.
> 
> 
> From the 7th century onwards, men and women of different faiths and cultures built on knowledge from ancient civilisations making breakthroughs that have left their mark on our world.
> 
> 
> Join us on a journey to the past to inspire a better future!
> 
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
> 
> And this: http://www.nationalgeographic.com/pdf/1001-muslim-inventions-ed-guide.pdf*



*OUTSTANDING POST!*  And who said Louie is an imbecile?  Yes indeed you Zionists, Who among you can deny all the wise & peaceful worldly contributions of the 7th to 12th century Golden Age of Islam with the likes of Avicenna, Averroes & the Mu'tatazilites?  

*And today we have Palestinians to replace them!*


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel contributes much to human suffering and death as well. As far as your crap about Muslims not giving anything to our world, see this:
> *1001 Inventions is an award-winning international science and cultural heritage organisation that raises awareness of the creative golden age of Muslim civilisation that stretched from Spain to China.
> 
> 
> From the 7th century onwards, men and women of different faiths and cultures built on knowledge from ancient civilisations making breakthroughs that have left their mark on our world.
> 
> 
> Join us on a journey to the past to inspire a better future!
> 
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
> 
> And this: http://www.nationalgeographic.com/pdf/1001-muslim-inventions-ed-guide.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OUTSTANDING POST!*  And who said Louie is an imbecile?  Yes indeed you Zionists, Who among you can deny all the wise & peaceful worldly contributions of the 7th to 12th century Golden Age of Islam with the likes of Avicenna, Averroes & the Mu'tatazilites?
> 
> *And today we have Palestinians to replace them!*
Click to expand...


Here is a very interesting article giving praise & criticism of Islam throughout it's history.  Any disagreements?  Any comments?

Islam Failed Muslims


----------



## montelatici

MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.


----------



## MaryL

Muslims used to be scholarly trendsetters, But NOW? They have sunk into this pit of depravity,  what made Islam  so evil  and destructive?


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.



Based on what criteria?


----------



## montelatici

Any criteria.


----------



## Roudy

louie888 said:


> Israel contributes much to human suffering and death as well. As far as your crap about Muslims not giving anything to our world, see this:
> *1001 Inventions is an award-winning international science and cultural heritage organisation that raises awareness of the creative golden age of Muslim civilisation that stretched from Spain to China.
> 
> 
> From the 7th century onwards, men and women of different faiths and cultures built on knowledge from ancient civilisations making breakthroughs that have left their mark on our world.
> 
> 
> Join us on a journey to the past to inspire a better future!
> 
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
> 
> And this: http://www.nationalgeographic.com/pdf/1001-muslim-inventions-ed-guide.pdf*


Wrong thread, douche.


----------



## Roudy

Open a thread celebrating Israel's contributions to humanity, and the Jew haters come crawling out in a mad rage.

Works everytime.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.


Said the professional Jew hater.


----------



## Bleipriester

Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?


----------



## Hollie

Bleipriester said:


> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?


There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.


----------



## Bleipriester

Hollie said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?
> 
> 
> 
> There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.
Click to expand...

What if I start to adopt your way to argue and call them good brave rebels?


----------



## Hollie

Bleipriester said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?
> 
> 
> 
> There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if I start to adopt your way to argue and call them good brave rebels?
Click to expand...

Call them whatever you wish.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.



Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.

You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.


----------



## Sixties Fan

With AclarTech’s sensor and database, farmers can assess and monitor quality and ripeness of produce in the field

Fruit-pinching out as new app tests for freshness


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sologic’s eTree allows passersby in the town of Nevers to charge their phones, surf the internet or just enjoy the shade

Israeli solar panel ‘tree’ is planted in central France


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?
> 
> 
> 
> There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.
Click to expand...

And of course, many times there were several "jewish" terrorists in that same trash can. So yes, many times, this too was a public service.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?
> 
> 
> 
> There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, many times there were several "jewish" terrorists in that same trash can. So yes, many times, this too was a public service.
Click to expand...

As usual Mo', you're just clueless.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the worshipers are back. Didn´t you know a trash can has been emptied just minutes ago? Isn´t that worth a praising thread about Israel´s outstanding public service?
> 
> 
> 
> There were several "Pal'istanian" terrorists in that trash can. So yes, it was a public service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, many times there were several "jewish" terrorists in that same trash can. So yes, many times, this too was a public service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual Mo', you're just clueless.
Click to expand...


Yeah but what about that "Jewish power" taking over the world?  Right Louie?  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
Click to expand...


You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
Click to expand...

And you know that he has no Muslim friends, how?


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know that he has no Muslim friends, how?
Click to expand...


Just a hunch Ruddy.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
Click to expand...


Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.

The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.
> 
> The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
> However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Oh well, another of dufus' hunches goes down the toilet.


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.
> 
> The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
> However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Knowing you despise Christians, especially Palestinian Christians, they may be humoring you.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.
> 
> The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
> However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you despise Christians, especially Palestinian Christians, they may be humoring you.
Click to expand...


It is horrible how Palestinian Christians are being murdered by Muslim Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.
> 
> The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
> However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you despise Christians, especially Palestinian Christians, they may be humoring you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is horrible how Palestinian Christians are being murdered by Muslim Palestinians.
Click to expand...


The Jews are murdering the Palestinian Christians.  Palestinian Christians are Palestinians.

From the Christian Post.

"The Christians in the west, most of them, they don't know the realities here. They don't know who is occupying who, who is oppressing who, who is confiscating whose land, who is building walls to try and separate people from one another," Alex Awad, who also pastors East Jerusalem Church, told The Christian Post.

"In the United States and much of Europe people — they just don't understand the realities on the ground," he added.

Palestinian Christian: Western Christians Don't Understand Gaza/Israeli Conflict


----------



## MJB12741

muslims killing Palestinian christians - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## Sixties Fan

Question:

Is there really a need to sink this thread into the Israel/Islam conflict, or could we leave it for the contributions to the world by Israel?

Contributions by Islam, Muslim or any other non Muslim Arab and non Arab contribution of the world.  Does it not deserve its own thread?

Monte. Go for it.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Question:
> 
> Is there really a need to sink this thread into the Israel/Islam conflict, or could we leave it for the contributions to the world by Israel?
> 
> Contributions by Islam, Muslim or any other non Muslim Arab and non Arab contribution of the world.  Does it not deserve its own thread?
> 
> Monte. Go for it.



Good point.  In all fairness there should also be a thread on Palestinian contributions to humanity.


----------



## montelatici

The Good Country - Results


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Is there really a need to sink this thread into the Israel/Islam conflict, or could we leave it for the contributions to the world by Israel?
> 
> Contributions by Islam, Muslim or any other non Muslim Arab and non Arab contribution of the world.  Does it not deserve its own thread?
> 
> Monte. Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  In all fairness there should also be a thread on Palestinian contributions to humanity.
Click to expand...

I thought there was. There was just nothing to add to that thread.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> The Good Country - Results



Excellent.  Thank you.  So good to see the USA & Israel on the list.


----------



## P F Tinmore

endless-worldly-contributions-from-israel.

The death and destruction country.


----------



## fanger

Weapons of Torture and Death, way to go israel


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJB, you just hate Muslims, we understand that, but all this propaganda about Israeli contributions is silly.  European nations (even the small ones like Switzerland and the Netherlands), America, Canada and Japan contribute much more individually than that shitty little country Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get serious.  I have two dear Muslim friends.  And they are all the only Muslims I personally know.  And I recently posted an article giving praise to Muslims during their golden age.
> 
> You on the other hand just hate Jews.  But at least you are fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no Muslim friends.  Stating fact does not imply hating anyone.  Hating Zionist (and similar supremecist and exclusive ideologies) ideology does not imply hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Doofus!  One of my Muslim friends is of Afghan ethnicity.  His last name is  Hashimi.
> 
> The other close Muslim friend is a member of our community interfaith organization to which both myself & my son are members.
> However true, neither much like or support Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you despise Christians, especially Palestinian Christians, they may be humoring you.
Click to expand...

"Despise Christians". What a friggin nutjob.


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Weapons of Torture and Death, way to go israel


Must bother you that Israel does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses.


----------



## fanger

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons of Torture and Death, way to go israel
> 
> 
> 
> Must bother you that Israel does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses.
Click to expand...

I think you mean Russia does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses. israel mostly goes after the easy meat of un-armed civillions


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons of Torture and Death, way to go israel
> 
> 
> 
> Must bother you that Israel does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean Russia does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses. israel mostly goes after the easy meat of un-armed civillions
Click to expand...

You mean the Muzzies that forget to wear their homicide gear when they go out to play Blowup?


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons of Torture and Death, way to go israel
> 
> 
> 
> Must bother you that Israel does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean Russia does a great job kicking Islamic terrorist's asses. israel mostly goes after the easy meat of un-armed civillions
Click to expand...

Hamas, Hezbollah, and the rest of the Palestinian / Arab / Islamic terrorist animals are unarmed civilians?  Israel fought and won many wars against groups of Arab countries that were all unarmed civilians?  Take a hike, or better yet, go play in traffic!


----------



## fanger

A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.

The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews


----------



## Sixties Fan

(It is a pity that this thread has descended into chaos.  I will simply post this article which shows what the mentality has been for the Muslims, for all the 1400 years of Islam's existence.  Then....back to what Israel continues to contribute to the world)


On the Jewish holiday of Shavuot, June 1-2, 1941 (5701 on the Hebrew calendar), the Muslim residents of Baghdad carried out a savage pogrom against their Jewish neighbors. In this pogrom, known by its Arabic name al-Farhoud, about 200 Jews were murdered and thousands wounded. Jewish property was plundered and many homes set ablaze.

Within a week, the British ousted the pro-Nazi government of General Rashid Ali, which had seized power in a coup d’état two months earlier, and restored the legal Iraqi government. That government appointed a commission of inquiry into the pogrom, which determined that the Nazi propaganda of _Radio Berlin_ had been one of the massacre’s foremost instigators.

-------

Regrettably, seventy-six years after the Farhoud, it appears that the mufti’s heirs to the Palestinian leadership have learned nothing and forgotten nothing. When Mahmoud Abbas stood beside President Trump on the White House lawn and declared to one and all that the Palestinians educate their children for peaceful coexistence with Israel, not a muscle twitched in his face.

In fact, during its 20-year-long control of the Palestinian population of the 'West Bank' and Gaza as part of the Oslo “peace” process, Abbas’s Palestinian Authority, not to mention Hamas, has subjected its subjects to a relentless hate campaign of racial and political incitement unparalleled in scope and intensity since Nazi Germany. That campaign not only delegitimizes the idea of Jewish statehood but also propagates the murder of Jews simply for being Jews.

And if history teaches us anything, it is that the translation of such words into action is all too easy.

(full article online)

June 1941: The Farhoud massacre remembered


----------



## MJB12741

Here is yet another Palestinian atrocity.  This time against the Christians.Palestinian Ambassador: I Pray Iran Will Produce 1000 Nuclear Bombs

authority-forces-christians-to-fast-in-public-during-ramadan/


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian Authority Forces Christians to Fast in Public During Ramadan


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews


----------



## MJB12741

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews
Click to expand...


My favorite Pallywood production was the Palestinian funeral shown on national TV years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- Including the dead man.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite Pallywood production was the Palestinian funeral shown on national TV years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- Including the dead man.
Click to expand...


Oh, yes.  One of my favorites.
Won the PA Prize in that year, 2006, if I do remember. (Maybe not  )
Don't they get a street or school named after them as well?


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite Pallywood production was the Palestinian funeral shown on national TV years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- Including the dead man.
Click to expand...


Oh, wait  !!!

Pallywood.  

The second contribution by Palestinians to the world.

First one, the suicide belt.

Third.....????


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite Pallywood production was the Palestinian funeral shown on national TV years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- Including the dead man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes.  One of my favorites.
> Won the PA Prize in that year, 2006, if I do remember. (Maybe not  )
> Don't they get a street or school named after them as well?
Click to expand...


Gotta love 'em for their great sense of humor.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the Hadera-based Hillel Yaffe medical centre, where 15-year-old Nouf Iqab Abd el-Jabber Enfeat was being treated, told Al Jazeera that the teen “was critically injured when she came in and she died from her wounds this morning”.
> 
> The incident took place at the entrance of the Meto Dovan settlement in the northern occupied West Bank. A soldier was “lightly injured”, an Israeli army spokesperson told Al Jazeera by phone.
> Teenage girl shot by Israeli forces in Meto Dovan dies | TravelWireNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite Pallywood production was the Palestinian funeral shown on national TV years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present, they all dropped the coffin & ran --- Including the dead man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes.  One of my favorites.
> Won the PA Prize in that year, 2006, if I do remember. (Maybe not  )
> Don't they get a street or school named after them as well?
Click to expand...

the street was called Purim joke it was a bunch of israelis having a laugh, although it was nothing compared to


----------



## MJB12741

Never ending.  Despite having Palestinians to deal with.

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *

**


----------



## Hollie

Gaza in crisis.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **



So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
Click to expand...


Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.
Click to expand...

Israel has nothing to give.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
Click to expand...


Silence, third worlder. Israel certainly has a big ole' can o' whoop ass to give you muhammedans if you misbehave.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *


These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silence, third worlder. Israel certainly has a big ole' can o' whoop ass to give you muhammedans if you misbehave.
Click to expand...

Tell that to the clowns who are trying to fight BDS.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
Click to expand...


The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure. 

Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism. 

As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.

Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
Click to expand...

Lots of dumb there.

The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.

Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.

As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
Click to expand...


Of course there's "a lot of dumb there". When you plagiarize the comments of others and carelessly substitute terms and events you don't understand, well, you have only yourself to blame for your failures. I'm also not surprised you're not the least bit embarrassed about your sloppy, poorly edited / plagiarized copy and paste.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight.  Are you saying it is not a worldly contribution by Israel to be among the leaders in fighting terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silence, third worlder. Israel certainly has a big ole' can o' whoop ass to give you muhammedans if you misbehave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the clowns who are trying to fight BDS.
Click to expand...


Who's fighting you BDS clowns?


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
Click to expand...

Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.

You're too stupid to feel stupid.


----------



## Indeependent

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, personally I like it best the way it is.  Stop & think how much Israel would have to give for nothing in return if the Palestinian leadership wanted to negotiate peace with Israel.  I am truly thankful for Palestinian mentality to help keep Israel strong & in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nothing to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silence, third worlder. Israel certainly has a big ole' can o' whoop ass to give you muhammedans if you misbehave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the clowns who are trying to fight BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's fighting you BDS clowns?
Click to expand...

Every MNC that has headquarters in Israel.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
Click to expand...

Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.

Here, try again...

*The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.

Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
Click to expand...


You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
Click to expand...

And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.

Here, try again...

*The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.

Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Endless Worldly Contributions From Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
Click to expand...


Not sure why you keep repeating your failures. Your plagiarism of my earlier post was a sloppy and careless attempt by you to excuse Islamist terrorism and remarkably, to excuse the slaughter of muhammedans by your fellow muhammedans.

Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism. 

As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.

Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
Click to expand...


It's actually comical how easy it is to get you so flummoxed that you're forced to cut and paste the same plagiarized cut and paste multiple times.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
Click to expand...

Total bullshit.
You make claims that have no basis in reality.
You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
You're an idiot.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.

*The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.

Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.

OK, now?


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
Click to expand...

I didn't know a parrot could type such illogical nonsense.
You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
You're the world's stupidest bird brain.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
Click to expand...


Not OK. Plagiarizing my posts while you carelessly and ineffectually try to assemble words into coherent sentences is not working for you. Neither is cutting and pasting the same plagiarized post multiple times.


----------



## P F Tinmore

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
Click to expand...




louie888 said:


> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,


Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
Click to expand...


Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
Click to expand...

P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.

I - We invented drip irrigation.

Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan 

Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.

More of your nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
Click to expand...

I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.
Click to expand...


I'll admit, I presumed your nonsense wasn't worth taking seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I presumed your nonsense wasn't worth taking seriously.
Click to expand...

Of course you wouldn't. It is true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> 
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I presumed your nonsense wasn't worth taking seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you wouldn't. It is true.
Click to expand...


If you wish you take credit for dead islamics, knock yourself out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I presumed your nonsense wasn't worth taking seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you wouldn't. It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wish you take credit for dead islamics, knock yourself out.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I killed no one in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan
> 
> Who's "we", muhammud. You invented nothing.
> 
> More of your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I used "P" and "I" to denote the speakers. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I presumed your nonsense wasn't worth taking seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you wouldn't. It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wish you take credit for dead islamics, knock yourself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...

Nice duck™


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads always fail for one simple reason. Regardless of any of her "contributions," the amount of death that she has brought to our world can never be taken back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The failure is yours. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of dumb there.
> 
> The failure is in the very idea of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive  acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow jews who are bringing death to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, after all, Syria's civil war is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Syria's annexation of Lebanon is because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Libya's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Egypt's civil war was because of Israel.
> Because, after all, Saudi Arabia is terrified of Iran because of Israel.
> 
> You're too stupid to feel stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You demonstrate repeatedly that you're a fucking idiot.
> I have much more respect for the IDF than you do.
> You must think the IDF really sucks if they are committing genocide because the West Bank Jordanian population keeps increasing.
Click to expand...


Well, let us all consider the facts.  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only just over 6 million of them left.  Yep, it'a GENOCIDE.  And if you don't believe me just ask the Pali supporters.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again I am not sure what post or even what thread you were attempting a response to, but we were simply discussing the failure of these threads.
> 
> Here, try again...
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> You make claims that have no basis in reality.
> You claim Israel is genocidal yet the target population is greater than ever.
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you are having racing thoughts which can be brought on by bipolar disorder and you might wish to seek help. Now read what I actually communicated prior to your next response so that we may stay on topic.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> OK, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, "brand Israel" is an Israeli deflection campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, another slogan the two islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers use as a means to spam threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P - You killed 2400 people in Gaza.
> 
> I - We invented drip irrigation.
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...

Murderers are not people.
The Jews turned the desert into a metropolis while Arabs shit in holes in the street.


----------



## louie888

You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.

*The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.

Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.


The usual plethora of facts presented by Achmed Loser.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.



Actually, muhammud, when you plagiarized the above, you failed, as you typically do, to string words together into coherent sentences.

Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism. 

As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.

Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, muhammud, when you plagiarized the above, you failed, as you typically do, to string words together into coherent sentences.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
Click to expand...


Very scary.  Another Ramadan murder festival under way.  Hey guys, can beat last years results?

The death toll is rising this Ramadan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, muhammud, when you plagiarized the above, you failed, as you typically do, to string words together into coherent sentences.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
Click to expand...

Israel's actions are only to defend its illegal activity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> The usual plethora of facts presented by Achmed Loser.
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you have?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting that this thread is yet another complete failure.
> 
> *The failure is in the very idea* of these threads designed to brand israel as something positive in our world, when the reality is just the opposite. But then, you're accustomed to failure.
> 
> Israeli aggressive acts of jewish terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any government that wishes to steal land and murder the indigenous people who rightfully resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, muhammud, when you plagiarized the above, you failed, as you typically do, to string words together into coherent sentences.
> 
> Israeli responses to acts of Islamic terrorism are a necessary requirement on the part of any responsible government - to protect its citizens and to minimize the threat of future acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> As a slow adult, your babbling on with "the amount of death that she has brought to our world", is remarkably naive and, well, how else to write it out except to write "stupid". If you take a look at the news most any day, you will discover that it is your fellow muhammedans who are bringing death to the world. And, more often than not, it's your fellow muhammedans who are the greatest killers of muhammedans.
> 
> Happy Ramadan' a ding dong - the happy-fun month of muhamnedans stepping it up and slaughtering their fellow muhammedans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's actions are only to defend its illegal activity.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Thank G-d for the Jewish people.  They are truly "a light unto the nations.


----------



## MJB12741

I agree.  Is there anyone who does not agree Israel has & still is helping people all over the world?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> I agree.  Is there anyone who does not agree Israel has & still is helping people all over the world?



And this while having Palestinians to deal with.

bzd2


----------



## MJB12741

And so many more Israreli contributions to the world.

Israel’s 65 Years Most Recent Contributions to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Many devices that are keys to European citizens’ health and well-being as well as to Europe’s economy, were in fact originally invented in Israel and most of the time, it is unknown to the general public,” Kalenova continued. “Through the EU supporting cooperation with Israel, encouraging collaboration among scientists, many of our society’s challenges can be addressed. And as they do, they will help promote greater understanding between our two societies and greater tolerance and even reconciliation among peoples.”

Israeli innovation celebrated at the European Parliament


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians



The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.
Click to expand...

Now* that *is funny but it is typical for Israeli bullshit.

Just one example:

Israel would bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses then acted like they were doing those farmers a favor by providing jobs for them in Israeli greenhouses.

You are a hoot.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now* that *is funny but it is typical for Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> Israel would bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses then acted like they were doing those farmers a favor by providing jobs for them in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...


Now surely you jest.   Based on their own history do you actually not agree that if Palestinians had self determination without any provisions from Israel that they would not massacre each other over who will lead them?  If so, you sir are a classic example of Palestinian mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now* that *is funny but it is typical for Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> Israel would bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses then acted like they were doing those farmers a favor by providing jobs for them in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now surely you jest.   Based on their own history do you actually not agree that if Palestinians had self determination without any provisions from Israel that they would not massacre each other over who will lead them?  If so, you sir are a classic example of Palestinian mentality.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## June 7 2017

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now* that *is funny but it is typical for Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> Israel would bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses then acted like they were doing those farmers a favor by providing jobs for them in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now surely you jest.   Based on their own history do you actually not agree that if Palestinians had self determination without any provisions from Israel that they would not massacre each other over who will lead them?  If so, you sir are a classic example of Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts Show: ‘Israeli Occupation’ is Good for the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst punishment Israel could inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them self determination without having Israel to provide for them any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now* that *is funny but it is typical for Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> Israel would bulldoze Palestinian greenhouses then acted like they were doing those farmers a favor by providing jobs for them in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now surely you jest.   Based on their own history do you actually not agree that if Palestinians had self determination without any provisions from Israel that they would not massacre each other over who will lead them?  If so, you sir are a classic example of Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


"deflection"???  Deflection from what?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983


----------



## Sixties Fan

In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...ndos-to-train-in-cyprus-mountains/2017/06/08/


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...ndos-to-train-in-cyprus-mountains/2017/06/08/


Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on


Sixties Fan said:


> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983



Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...ndos-to-train-in-cyprus-mountains/2017/06/08/
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
Click to expand...

Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Hamas and Fatah would need to finish their civil war for there to be a one, Islamic state solution. Sad. That would be just another failed Islamic terrorist enclave.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and Fatah would need to finish their civil war for there to be a one, Islamic state solution. Sad. That would be just another failed Islamic terrorist enclave.
Click to expand...


Hamas & Fatah will not finish their war until one side is eliminated. And that is good news for Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and Fatah would need to finish their civil war for there to be a one, Islamic state solution. Sad. That would be just another failed Islamic terrorist enclave.
Click to expand...

Fatah and Hamas are creatures of conflict. They would have no support post conflict.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Hamas and Fatah would need to finish their civil war for there to be a one, Islamic state solution. Sad. That would be just another failed Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fatah and Hamas are creatures of conflict. They would have no support post conflict.
Click to expand...

That's so silly. Hamas and Fatah are the product of a retrograde politico-religious ideology.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
Click to expand...



There can be no one state solution with Palestinian self determination.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In March, the two countries held a three-day joint military exercise named ‘Onisilos-Gideon’ that tested Cypriot air defences. In May, Israel sent observers to a 22-nation maritime search and rescue drill labeled Exercise Argonaut.
> 
> Israeli Commandos to Train in Cyprus MountainsThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 15 Sivan 5777 – June 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians chipped in with Israel on
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Since my visit [last July] to Ethiopia," Netanyahu said, "we've increased our economic cooperation, and I look forward to deepening that today, particularly in water. This is an area that Prime Minister Desalegn knows particularly well -- he is a great engineer of water and he understands the full potential of what can be done with it. In agriculture as well, in heath, security, in all these areas and many others. Israel is a world leader in these fields and we hope that by working together we can solve some pressing problems, and just provide a better future for both our peoples."
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=42983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if the Palestinians worked with Israel to accomplish such worldly achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, just think of what can be accomplished after a one state solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no one state solution with Palestinian self determination.
Click to expand...


Not even if they could return to their native homelands.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ORAD, an Israeli company based in Holon, presented the latest version of its DROM Drone Defense System, which it says can detect approaching drones at more than 3.5 kilometers away and take over the unmanned aerial vehicle, or UAV’s, piloting abilities, neutralize them and land them far from the operator.

Israeli company showcases drone interception technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech firm turns parked car windows into video displays


----------



## fanger

Israeli Government ramps up the propaganda 





Which leads to the page Home - 4IL - English  who is registered to The Israeli government Whois 4il.org.il
Campaigns : act-il
"Act.IL’s social media campaigns are based on tailor made pro-Israel content", I bet they are


----------



## HaShev

Judaism has always taught a firm ethic of working for a
better world, not waiting or sitting expecting it to plop
down and be handed to us. The mistake pagan religious societies
make, is in waiting on G-d, as seen in their
misstranslation of the term in the bible which meant
“Bind” in G-d (not wait on G-d). This waiting causes
society to neglect the work that must be done in order
to create the world to come that could and ought to be.
Judaism is about changing the world in which we live.
This should come as no surprise, since Jews recite this
three times a day, in the very final prayer of the service,
known as Aleinu: 'to perfect the world in G-d's
kingdom.'
So in Brief, that is what Judaism is about, it is about
transforming and bettering the world. The 'repair of the
World' =Tikkun Olam. and preparing for the 'world to
come'=Olam Habah. All of Judaism is based on the
ideas that life is a steady progression of processions
toward higher states of perfection, both on micro and
macro layers of existance. Man is instructed to better
himself & rid himself of animalistic tendencies and
deprecating and selfish receiving impulses. The
knowledge & teaching that the future will bring a better
world is not just a dream. The Torah itself, talks about
the coming of Moshiach, who will set the process of
redemption in motion by which the world will reach its
perfection. Jews believe that all peoples are called to
the service of righteousness, and we welcome dialogue
with people of “good will” from all traditions. We believe
in working towards the Tikkun Olam / 'the repair of the
world' through programs of social action. Things like
Poverty, Racial discrimination, political injustice, war, social decay,
and environmental deterioration are concerns always
addressed in Judaism.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> ORAD, an Israeli company based in Holon, presented the latest version of its DROM Drone Defense System, which it says can detect approaching drones at more than 3.5 kilometers away and take over the unmanned aerial vehicle, or UAV’s, piloting abilities, neutralize them and land them far from the operator.
> 
> Israeli company showcases drone interception technology


It's a copy Drone Defenders™


----------



## HaShev

fanger said:


> It's a copy Drone Defenders™


And you are a copy of Colonel Wilhelm Klink, so what's your point?


----------



## MJB12741

In all fairness let us also consider all of the Palestinian contributions to a better world.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> In all fairness let us also consider all of the Palestinian contributions to a better world.



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## fanger

HaShev said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a copy Drone Defenders™
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a copy of Colonel Wilhelm Klink, so what's your point?
Click to expand...

I doubt it, the fictional character Klink, was played by a Jew


----------



## HaShev

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness let us also consider all of the Palestinian contributions to a better world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  Anybody home?
Click to expand...

*sound of crickets*


----------



## HaShev

From my lessons attached in my profile signature link:

A state gives your family and friends and relatives homes in one project that resides across from another project that they reward another group of people.  The projects are both the same drab plain buildings sufficient enough to live in, but no thrills.
Now you take your project and add to it’s courtyards beautiful trees then on the back of the projects you plant fruit trees and vegetable gardens.  Your community gets together and makes simple social rules on which to live by so that the community remains a secure and respectable place.
Your community works together and adds a beautiful Gazebo in the midst of the garden and people volunteer material and labor to work on the hallways of the project to add fresh plush carpeting and a colorful paint job to give it a more stylish and sophisticated look.
Someone donates a couch, another donates a set of paintings and a coffee table and a lamp and end table, so suddenly you have a beautiful lobby.
Now the project no longer looks like a low income housing.

On the other projects across the way they didn’t work together or take care of their housing.  They let it get run down, they also let thugs take over making it dangerous and unpleasant to live. 
That project started to look at the other well run project in amazement but also with feelings of inadequacy and jealousy.  They start to displace their situation on the people of the other cleaner projects and start taking their frustration and anger out on that good community by throwing rocks through their windows trying to damage property and cars, spraying graffiti, attacking the communities kids, using knives and guns to threaten and harm your children and your relatives and friends families.  
 Not one of the failed project’s heads or community leaders will do anything about curbing this activity.
 What is the reaction to this kind of criminal activity to protect your family when the heads of the project over there do nothing about their malicious activity?  
That’s right, you get the Police to move into that bad project and round up the thugs who are causing these crimes.  If you don’t then you don’t love your community,  kids, friends and family.   And If one sides with the thugs against the victims calling the Police action wrong then they support the kind of decaying destructive spirit that exists in society and human behavior thus they support the cancerous cell in destroying the societies body as a whole.

YOU Fang Are ROOTING  for the cancer to destroy the body.
You Fang, are rooting for the NY Street Gang thugs taunting the neighborhood
 in Death Wish 3.


----------



## fanger

you base your view of life from Hollywood films?


----------



## HaShev

fanger said:


> you base your view of life from Hollywood films?



Do you always coward behind selective out of context ad hominem replies?
It's called using a familiar analogy.
Instead of admiting being that punk harassing the old Jewish Family, you became defensive admitting to us you know it's wrong, but your ego won't allow you to express it's defeat.


----------



## fanger

Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon


----------



## fanger

HaShev said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> you base your view of life from Hollywood films?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you always coward behind selective out of context ad hominem replies?
> It's called using a familiar analogy.
> Instead of admiting being that punk harassing the old Jewish Family, you became defensive admitting to us you know it's wrong, but your ego won't allow you to express it's defeat.
Click to expand...


The word you were trying to use is spelt  "Cower" And your "familiar analogy" is only familiar to puny dorks that have actually watched the fiction film "Death Wish 3" or 2 or 1 and cite it as an example, what was that other fictional film of jews doing more than hiding under the bed, ah inglorious Bar Stewards, or something. that too is a fantasy film

All the best HaShem


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon


Israel provides equal rights. When are we going to see equal rights in the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza'istan and Mahmoud'istan? 

Look back almost 1,400 years to the invention of Islamism and it looks normal today to see muhammedans slaughtering each other, insensate Jooooo hatreds, scared women forced into their Fem Tents, etc.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides equal rights. When are we going to see equal rights in the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza'istan and Mahmoud'istan?
> 
> Look back almost 1,400 years to the invention of Islamism and it looks normal today to see muhammedans slaughtering each other, insensate Jooooo hatreds, scared women forced into their Fem Tents, etc.
Click to expand...

Israel has Equal rights for jews only


----------



## HaShev

fanger said:


> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon



There's a difference between a country built as a melting pot refuge and one built as a suvival refuge.  Even US didn't readilly let European Jews in for refuge, so a place for refuge and similar values was a necessity to survival.  Throughout the middle east are Arab Nations that are primary Muslim rights countries where there truly is not equal rights and then you lie about Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation.
You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries.
If you had your way you'd even make your own country out of Oregon where you can be prominant neo nazis and Penelope and Nelson can join you, but I got to warn you, a country without Jews is miserable (no comedy shows), and your country will get nothing done as you neo nazis are always on welfare, nobody working the country will be broke and at a stand still, and one strong wind storm or Tsunami can wipe out your trailer homes.
If you hate rights for Jews you lose your silly argument and if you seek a country without Jews  you can pick one of many from our attempted travel ban list.


----------



## MJB12741

People & Products Made In Israel:

19 People And Products You Didn't Know Came From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mobile cancer screening device could save women’s lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

US dog owners could soon turn droppings into odorless dust


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elbit Systems unveiled today (Monday) an airborne video surveillance system that allows users to collect high-resolution intelligence from up to 10 specific points of interest over exceedingly broad areas in real time, or what Elbit executives call “back-in-time” modes, reports _Defense News_.

Elbit unveils time-traveling airborne surveillance system


----------



## fanger

HaShev said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a country built as a melting pot refuge and one built as a suvival refuge.  Even US didn't readilly let European Jews in for refuge, so a place for refuge and similar values was a necessity to survival.  Throughout the middle east are Arab Nations that are primary Muslim rights countries where there truly is not equal rights and then you lie about Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation.
> You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries.
> If you had your way you'd even make your own country out of Oregon where you can be prominant neo nazis and Penelope and Nelson can join you, but I got to warn you, a country without Jews is miserable (no comedy shows), and your country will get nothing done as you neo nazis are always on welfare, nobody working the country will be broke and at a stand still, and one strong wind storm or Tsunami can wipe out your trailer homes.
> If you hate rights for Jews you lose your silly argument and if you seek a country without Jews  you can pick one of many from our attempted travel ban list.
Click to expand...


Jews, Christians and muslims ALL had Equal rights in Palestine but the jews wanted to take over all the power
"Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation" what does "more then adequate equal rights", there is either equal rights for all, or there is not.
Where do you get,  "You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries."
I think Jews should have Equal rights too, along with all the other people that live there, you seem to want exclusive rights for jews only

As for calling Other posters who have a different view than yours Neo Nazis, what are you, a school boy name calling?
I dont live in a trailer or a mobile home, but I believe many of the Jewish illegal immigrants currently occupying  Areas in the West bank do... Maybe you should warn THEM about  a strong wind storm


----------



## HaShev

Sixties Fan said:


> US dog owners could soon turn droppings into odorless dust



This is where Fang chimes in and declares
this is copying Va-poo-rize invention from the Jack Black's character in "Envy".
Wait but then he'd be using an argument based on a movie-oh the corner he boxed himself in complaining too much.


----------



## HaShev

fanger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a country built as a melting pot refuge and one built as a suvival refuge.  Even US didn't readilly let European Jews in for refuge, so a place for refuge and similar values was a necessity to survival.  Throughout the middle east are Arab Nations that are primary Muslim rights countries where there truly is not equal rights and then you lie about Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation.
> You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries.
> If you had your way you'd even make your own country out of Oregon where you can be prominant neo nazis and Penelope and Nelson can join you, but I got to warn you, a country without Jews is miserable (no comedy shows), and your country will get nothing done as you neo nazis are always on welfare, nobody working the country will be broke and at a stand still, and one strong wind storm or Tsunami can wipe out your trailer homes.
> If you hate rights for Jews you lose your silly argument and if you seek a country without Jews  you can pick one of many from our attempted travel ban list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews, Christians and muslims ALL had Equal rights in Palestine but the jews wanted to take over all the power
> "Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation" what does "more then adequate equal rights", there is either equal rights for all, or there is not.
> Where do you get,  "You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries."
> I think Jews should have Equal rights too, along with all the other people that live there, you seem to want exclusive rights for jews only
> 
> As for calling Other posters who have a different view than yours Neo Nazis, what are you, a school boy name calling?
> I dont live in a trailer or a mobile home, but I believe many of the Jewish illegal immigrants currently occupying  Areas in the West bank do... Maybe you should warn THEM about  a strong wind storm
Click to expand...


Where do you get such poor missinformation?
Do you even know history or the facts of what existed and who existed in the region and how & why the eventual population got to the region.  My profile signature tells the story that even the Arab league admits in it's archive letters.  It was from their web site archives not Israeli not Jews, not Christians, they admit the "Palestinians" are not indigenous and are inflow of Arabs to match the Jewish imigrations.
You can't win the argument or push your nazis propaganda without denying facts of history recorded by Arabs themselves.
Checkmate!


----------



## fanger

HaShev said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US dog owners could soon turn droppings into odorless dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where Fang chimes in and declares
> this is copying Va-poo-rize invention from the Jack Black's character in "Envy".
> Wait but then he'd be using an argument based on a movie-oh the corner he boxed himself in complaining too much.
Click to expand...

you are the one using arguments based on fiction movie's,

"_Israelis who don’t want to share Palestine as equal citizens with the indigenous Palestinian population – the ones who don’t want to relinquish that which they demanded Palestinians relinquish 64 years ago - can take their second passports and go back home. Those remaining had better find a positive attitude – Palestinians have shown themselves to be a forgiving lot. The amount of carnage they have experienced at the hands of their oppressors – without proportional response – shows remarkable restraint and faith.

This is less the death of a Jewish state than it is the demise of the last remnants of modern-day colonialism. It is a rite of passage – we will get through it just fine. At this particular precipice in the 21st century, we are all, universally, Palestinian – undoing this wrong is a test of our collective humanity, and nobody has the right to sit this one out.

Israel has no right to exist."
Excuse Me, But Israel Has No Right To Exist_


----------



## fanger

HaShev said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a country built as a melting pot refuge and one built as a suvival refuge.  Even US didn't readilly let European Jews in for refuge, so a place for refuge and similar values was a necessity to survival.  Throughout the middle east are Arab Nations that are primary Muslim rights countries where there truly is not equal rights and then you lie about Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation.
> You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries.
> If you had your way you'd even make your own country out of Oregon where you can be prominant neo nazis and Penelope and Nelson can join you, but I got to warn you, a country without Jews is miserable (no comedy shows), and your country will get nothing done as you neo nazis are always on welfare, nobody working the country will be broke and at a stand still, and one strong wind storm or Tsunami can wipe out your trailer homes.
> If you hate rights for Jews you lose your silly argument and if you seek a country without Jews  you can pick one of many from our attempted travel ban list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews, Christians and muslims ALL had Equal rights in Palestine but the jews wanted to take over all the power
> "Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation" what does "more then adequate equal rights", there is either equal rights for all, or there is not.
> Where do you get,  "You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries."
> I think Jews should have Equal rights too, along with all the other people that live there, you seem to want exclusive rights for jews only
> 
> As for calling Other posters who have a different view than yours Neo Nazis, what are you, a school boy name calling?
> I dont live in a trailer or a mobile home, but I believe many of the Jewish illegal immigrants currently occupying  Areas in the West bank do... Maybe you should warn THEM about  a strong wind storm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get such poor missinformation?
> Do you even know history or the facts of what existed and who existed in the region and how & why the eventual population got to the region.  My profile signature tells the story that even the Arab league admits in it's archive letters.  It was from their web site archives not Israeli not Jews, not Christians, they admit the "Palestinians" are not indigenous and are inflow of Arabs to match the Jewish imigrations.
> You can't win the argument or push your nazis propaganda without denying facts of history recorded by Arabs themselves.
> Checkmate!
Click to expand...

_*Aliyah Bet*_ (Hebrew: 'עלייה ב‎, "Aliyah 'B'" – bet being the second letter of the Hebrew alphabet) was the code name given to illegal immigration by Jews to Mandatory Palestine in violation of British White Paper of 1939 restrictions, in the years 1934 to 1948. In modern-day Israel it has also been called by the Hebrew term _*Ha'pala*_ (Hebrew: הַעְפָּלָה‎; _ascension_). The _Aliyah Bet_ is distinguished from the _Aliyah Aleph_ ("Aliyah 'A'", Aleph being the first letter of the Hebrew alphabet): the limited Jewish immigration permitted by British authorities in the same period.
Aliyah Bet - Wikipedia

Approximately 80,000 _illegal immigrants_ reached _Palestine _during 1945-48.
Aliyah Bet (1939-1948)

The illegal immigration of Jews to Palestine after the Second World War
was a critical asset in the effort to create an independent Jewish state. It
provided a conduit through which to claim Holocaust survivors who
would immediately increase the Jewish population in Palestine and thus
justify the Zionist claim to statehood; it delivered manpower for a buildup of armed forces that would defend the claim; and it increased Jewish
resistance to the continuation of British authority in Palestine.
The scope of the immigration was striking. In 1945 the Jewish
population of Palestine was approximately 550,000. Between the end of
the Second World War in 1945 and the creation of Israel in 1948 more
than 60,000 illegal immigrants attempted to run the British blockade
into Palestine. Even with the deportation of illegals to camps on Cyprus,
this influx effectively increased the population of Jewish Palestine by 11
per cent in less than three years. Placed in a contemporary perspective,
the increase was the equivalent of adding 26 million to the population of
the United States in the same time frame. And the entire operation was
conducted in a clandestine framework against the immigration
restrictions, and the means to enforce them, of the British government
of Palestine
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/13537120208719643

Illegal immigrants took over a country that offered refuge, But with controlled numbers,    I bet they wish they had never offered any refuge at all


----------



## fanger

By the way, who are the Britts you mention in "evicted by Britts" did you mean Brit's?


----------



## Sixties Fan

HaShev said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back in the '60s  and the civil rights movement, today it looks normal in America to have equal rights, It will be normal to have equal rights in israel too, one day soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a country built as a melting pot refuge and one built as a suvival refuge.  Even US didn't readilly let European Jews in for refuge, so a place for refuge and similar values was a necessity to survival.  Throughout the middle east are Arab Nations that are primary Muslim rights countries where there truly is not equal rights and then you lie about Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation.
> You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries.
> If you had your way you'd even make your own country out of Oregon where you can be prominant neo nazis and Penelope and Nelson can join you, but I got to warn you, a country without Jews is miserable (no comedy shows), and your country will get nothing done as you neo nazis are always on welfare, nobody working the country will be broke and at a stand still, and one strong wind storm or Tsunami can wipe out your trailer homes.
> If you hate rights for Jews you lose your silly argument and if you seek a country without Jews  you can pick one of many from our attempted travel ban list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews, Christians and muslims ALL had Equal rights in Palestine but the jews wanted to take over all the power
> "Israel which does give more then adequate equal rights with common sense restrictions due to necessity to survive as a Jewish nation" what does "more then adequate equal rights", there is either equal rights for all, or there is not.
> Where do you get,  "You actually prove this point because you seek no rights for Jews, yet promote Muslim only or Christian dominated countries."
> I think Jews should have Equal rights too, along with all the other people that live there, you seem to want exclusive rights for jews only
> 
> As for calling Other posters who have a different view than yours Neo Nazis, what are you, a school boy name calling?
> I dont live in a trailer or a mobile home, but I believe many of the Jewish illegal immigrants currently occupying  Areas in the West bank do... Maybe you should warn THEM about  a strong wind storm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get such poor missinformation?
> Do you even know history or the facts of what existed and who existed in the region and how & why the eventual population got to the region.  My profile signature tells the story that even the Arab league admits in it's archive letters.  It was from their web site archives not Israeli not Jews, not Christians, they admit the "Palestinians" are not indigenous and are inflow of Arabs to match the Jewish imigrations.
> You can't win the argument or push your nazis propaganda without denying facts of history recorded by Arabs themselves.
> Checkmate!
Click to expand...


This is getting way off topic, is it not?
He is a BDSr.  There is no arguing with him about history of the region.
Let us see him add to how Israel makes a better world.

Let him add to how the Arabs have contributed to better the world.

It is always something to sit and watch


----------



## fanger

Well Jews have got themselves expelled from Host Nations after being given refuge about 190 times, do you ever ask why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

UPnRIDE can provide an economically viable means of mobility and social interaction for millions of people suffering from walking impairments.

ReWalk inventor rolls out revolutionary standing wheelchair


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN recognizes the IDF Medical Corps as leader in field medicine and disaster relief; bestows World Health Organization's first-ever Type 3 rating.

WHO ranks IDF field hospital as world’s best


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> UN recognizes the IDF Medical Corps as leader in field medicine and disaster relief; bestows World Health Organization's first-ever Type 3 rating.
> 
> WHO ranks IDF field hospital as world’s best


Is that the same UN israel ignores when they make a resolution condemning israeli acts?
List of the UN resolutions concerning Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Syria may officially be an enemy country, but that hasn’t stopped dozens of Israeli individuals, organizations and government bodies – including the Israel Defense Forces – from doing all they can to alleviate human suffering in the country, even though giving this aid is often dangerous.
> 
> Israeli aid to the country comes in many forms, much of it under the radar. Nonprofit organization Il4Syrians, which was founded by a private Israeli citizen at the start of the civil war in 2011, sends food, medicine, coats and basic supplies to Syrians in a perilous cross-border mission.
> 
> With the help of transports organized by the IDF, some 2,500 Syrian men, women and children have received care in various Israeli hospitals at the expense of Israeli taxpayers and donors. In addition, Israeli-American serial entrepreneur Moti Kahanabought a bus to transport seriously ill or injured Syrian children to Israeli hospitals through his nonprofit foundation, Amaliah, and the Yitzhak Rabin Foundation.
> 
> The Israel Trauma Coalition trained clinicians, caregivers and volunteers in Berlin to treat Syrian refugees in that German city. Natan-International Humanitarian Aid, based in Tel Aviv, has provided trauma and post-trauma care to Syrian refugees in Jordan.
> 
> The nonprofit IsraAID has been rescuing and providing many forms of assistance to Syrian and other Middle East and African refugees pouring into European countries.
> 
> 15 ways Israel amazed and inspired the world in 2016



So true.  Israeli hospitals have often saved the lives of Israel's avowed enemies as well as the innocent refugees from Syriia.  And that one makes me feel so proud of Israel.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN recognizes the IDF Medical Corps as leader in field medicine and disaster relief; bestows World Health Organization's first-ever Type 3 rating.
> 
> WHO ranks IDF field hospital as world’s best
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same UN israel ignores when they make a resolution condemning israeli acts?
> List of the UN resolutions concerning Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

UN Resolutions are like New Year's Resolutions.
Who cares what Resolutions a cesspool of tyrants comes up with?
You do.


----------



## HaShev

Sixties Fan said:


> Syria may officially be an enemy country, but that hasn’t stopped dozens of Israeli individuals, organizations and government bodies – including the Israel Defense Forces – from doing all they can to alleviate human suffering in the country, even though giving this aid is often dangerous.
> 
> Israeli aid to the country comes in many forms, much of it under the radar. Nonprofit organization Il4Syrians, which was founded by a private Israeli citizen at the start of the civil war in 2011, sends food, medicine, coats and basic supplies to Syrians in a perilous cross-border mission.
> 
> With the help of transports organized by the IDF, some 2,500 Syrian men, women and children have received care in various Israeli hospitals at the expense of Israeli taxpayers and donors. In addition, Israeli-American serial entrepreneur Moti Kahanabought a bus to transport seriously ill or injured Syrian children to Israeli hospitals through his nonprofit foundation, Amaliah, and the Yitzhak Rabin Foundation.
> 
> The Israel Trauma Coalition trained clinicians, caregivers and volunteers in Berlin to treat Syrian refugees in that German city. Natan-International Humanitarian Aid, based in Tel Aviv, has provided trauma and post-trauma care to Syrian refugees in Jordan.
> 
> The nonprofit IsraAID has been rescuing and providing many forms of assistance to Syrian and other Middle East and African refugees pouring into European countries.
> 
> 15 ways Israel amazed and inspired the world in 2016


And yet we never hear of these things thanks to the MSM being fixated on a party vendetta spree instead of informative news.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread is derailing - get on topic please.*


----------



## HaShev

Suggestions for bettering this world- By Darrell Sifford- Phila. Inquirer Tues. July 18,1989
Willis Harman was saying that if enough people change their minds, their ways of looking at things,
institutions change too, and almost before you know it, a new age has dawned, more promising than anything
that has come before. 
"Increasingly, people are becoming aware that the present system doesn't work in the long run. 
People are awakening.....and recognizing that they have it better simply by choosing to have it better."
"People in general are becoming aware that it's no longer enough just to concern themselves with their own growth 
and development"  All of us must be concerned with making the world a better place or there won't be a world.
"Every age, every society has its myths and models that offer an explanation of who we are and how the world works.
These reign virtually unexamined until enough new information challenges those old models. 
Today we are on the brink of a planetary crisis and on the edge of a changing worldview.
At stake is the future." Harman suggests to "Be aware.  Be concerned.
Get together, talk, listen, search.  In the long run ordinary things can produce extraordinary results."
Most of all be hopeful.  "Things are happening."


----------



## Sixties Fan

An *endoscope* is an illuminated optical, typically slender and tubular instrument used to look deep into the body and used in procedures called an endoscopy.

Endoscope - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

The *Intel 8088* ("_eighty-eighty-eight_", also called *iAPX 88*)[1][2][3]microprocessor is a variant of the Intel 8086. Introduced on July 1, 1979, the 8088 had an 8-bit external data bus instead of the 16-bit bus of the 8086. The 16-bit registers and the one megabyte address range were unchanged, however. In fact, according to the Intel documentation, the 8086 and 8088 have the same execution unit (EU)—only the bus interface unit (BIU) is different. The original IBM PC was based on the 8088.

Intel 8088 - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Included this year among the companies representing Israel are: 

· Alpha Tau Medical – successfully using alpha radiation to treat solid tumors.

· Body Vision Medical – a company that has developed a platform for intra-body navigation that is revolutionizing minimally-invasive diagnosis of cancerous tumors at an early stage.

· Brainstorm – seeking to find solutions for degenerative illnesses like sclerosis and multiple sclerosis.

· Sebana – developing medicine that helps stabilize the results of fat transplants, and

· Nutrino Health- helping adapt nutrition to patients suffering from diabetes through digital monitoring.

(full article online)

Israeli Firms Share Innovations at BIO International Convention in San DiegoThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 20 Sivan 5777 – June 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## HaShev

Give thanks for our sustenance.
In Isaiah 11:6-11:9 and Ezekiel 36:28-30 it talks about the making of abundance.  
We now genetically control how corn and other grains, fruits, and vegetables are grown without pesticides with built in natural repellent within the structure of the seeds
and without the high risk of bad crops through use of healthy size conformity.

If you've seen the agriculture commercials you'll notice some of the great things they can do to increase the bounty.

Also we have been making it fruitful and bountiful with our Kibbutz ideas and our 'plant a tree' donations.  
Look at our agricultural strategy which is turning barren land into fruitful and productive fields and groves.  

We  rebuilt over the desolate and ruined cities 
and made the areas fruitful including the desert.  
We are in the season now, with even more 
ability to make fruitful and multiply our 
supplies and resources.  Fulfilling the verses 
about taking the barren land and making it 
abundant (Hilchot Melachim 12:5) and fruitful 
(Isaiah 51:3, Amos 9:13-15, Ezekiel 36:29-30) 
as well as multiplying the material things
(Ezekiel 36:28-30 & Isaiah 11:6-11:9).
Now in Ezekiel 36:38 it declares this an appointed season:
"As the flock for sacrifice, as the flock of Jerusalem in her 
appointed seasons."

So what season is this abundance?

Psalm 16:7-11 has the answer:7: "I will bless the LORD, who hath given me counsel; yea, in the Night seasons, my reins instruct me."

We therefore shall thankfully say:
"Baruch atah Adonai Eloheinu Melech ha-olam 
shehecheyanu, v'kiymanu, v'higiyanu, lazman hazeh."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu will depart Wednesday afternoon for Thessaloniki, Greece, for the third G2G meeting with Greece and for the third trilateral summit between the leaders of Israel, Greece, and Cyprus.

Science, Technology, and Space Minster Ofir Akunis (Likud), National Infrastructure, Energy and Water Resources Yuval Steinitz (Likud), and Economy and Industry Minister Eli Cohen (Kulanu) will accompany Netanyahu to the G2G meeting and the signing of agreements.

Greek & Cyprus to work with Israel on communications, energy


----------



## MJB12741

More good news for the world.  Israel & India working together for peace.

israel/india working together - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## Sixties Fan

“On a larger scale, our discovery stresses the importance of multispectral imaging to the documentation of ostraca,” said Faigenbaum-Golovin. “It’s daunting to think how many inscriptions, invisible to the naked eye, have been disposed of during excavations.”

Multispectral Imaging Reveals Ancient Hebrew Inscription Undetected for Over 50 YearsThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com

Here, a photo of it:

Revolutionary technology reveals dazzling ‘hidden’ text on biblical-era shard


----------



## HaShev

Sixties Fan said:


> “On a larger scale, our discovery stresses the importance of multispectral imaging to the documentation of ostraca,” said Faigenbaum-Golovin. “It’s daunting to think how many inscriptions, invisible to the naked eye, have been disposed of during excavations.”
> 
> Multispectral Imaging Reveals Ancient Hebrew Inscription Undetected for Over 50 YearsThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Here, a photo of it:
> 
> Revolutionary technology reveals dazzling ‘hidden’ text on biblical-era shard



Many of these inscriptions are addressed to Elyash'v(y=h sound), the *quartermaster* of the fortress.
*(senior soldier who supervises stores and distributes supplies and
#provisions# .)  
#The provisions in this text was Wine and threshed wheat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Five promising areas Israeli researchers are studying in their quest for better cancer detection and treatment.

5 Israeli advances that could transform cancer treatment


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Five promising areas Israeli researchers are studying in their quest for better cancer detection and treatment.
> 
> 5 Israeli advances that could transform cancer treatment



And so much more from Israel, despite the Palestinians to prevent these achievements.

Collection of Israel’s Achievements


----------



## Sixties Fan

“In the future, hospitals will move from manual patient monitoring by the nurses to continuous automatic personal monitoring,” said BiPS CEO Ran Keren. “Our device is wearable and comfortable and … will dramatically improve treatment and the ability to detect deterioration in the patient’s condition hours before it actually occurs.”

(full article online)

Wearable Medical Monitoring Device Wins Israeli Innovation Competition


----------



## Sixties Fan

The vehicle, which is based on the Chevrolet Bolt, an electric car, is equipped with an advanced array of sensors and data processors that will enable it to travel without a driver. As of now, the car, which allows a travel range of 380 kilometers without recharging, is being marketed only in the US.

GM Israel unveils autonomous car prototype - Globes English


----------



## shimon

HaShev said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On a larger scale, our discovery stresses the importance of multispectral imaging to the documentation of ostraca,” said Faigenbaum-Golovin. “It’s daunting to think how many inscriptions, invisible to the naked eye, have been disposed of during excavations.”
> 
> Multispectral Imaging Reveals Ancient Hebrew Inscription Undetected for Over 50 YearsThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Here, a photo of it:
> 
> Revolutionary technology reveals dazzling ‘hidden’ text on biblical-era shard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these inscriptions are addressed to Elyash'v(y=h sound), the *quartermaster* of the fortress.
> *(senior soldier who supervises stores and distributes supplies and
> #provisions# .)
> #The provisions in this text was Wine and threshed wheat.
Click to expand...

QUARTERMASTER would be denoted in The Hebrew Scriptures as "PRINCE" or " CAPTAIN"..... AS you have always said over and over everything has a PROCESS and we would not understand this PROCESS till we develop the technology or MEANS to REVEAL it....Think of all the older things that have been thrown out because our naked eyes couldnt decipher them////What a shame...


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping to cure diabetes throughout the world.

Cannabis extract to be used to treat diabetes


----------



## HaShev

shimon said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On a larger scale, our discovery stresses the importance of multispectral imaging to the documentation of ostraca,” said Faigenbaum-Golovin. “It’s daunting to think how many inscriptions, invisible to the naked eye, have been disposed of during excavations.”
> 
> Multispectral Imaging Reveals Ancient Hebrew Inscription Undetected for Over 50 YearsThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 21 Sivan 5777 – June 15, 2017 | JewishPress.com
> 
> Here, a photo of it:
> 
> Revolutionary technology reveals dazzling ‘hidden’ text on biblical-era shard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these inscriptions are addressed to Elyash'v(y=h sound), the *quartermaster* of the fortress.
> *(senior soldier who supervises stores and distributes supplies and
> #provisions# .)
> #The provisions in this text was Wine and threshed wheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUARTERMASTER would be denoted in The Hebrew Scriptures as "PRINCE" or " CAPTAIN"..... AS you have always said over and over everything has a PROCESS and we would not understand this PROCESS till we develop the technology or MEANS to REVEAL it....Think of all the older things that have been thrown out because our naked eyes couldnt decipher them////What a shame...
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## MJB12741

Another Israeli innovation for mankind.

WATCH: Israeli startup replaces diseased bone with coral | World Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Interesting. Israel has been creating desert out of Palestinian farmland for decades.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Israel has been creating desert out of Palestinian farmland for decades.
Click to expand...


Who are you to question the will of Allah?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Israel has been creating desert out of Palestinian farmland for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to question the will of Allah?
Click to expand...

Thank you miss deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Israel has been creating desert out of Palestinian farmland for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to question the will of Allah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you miss deflection.
Click to expand...


Let us not deflect.
It was never "Palestinian" farmland.  Arabs were allowed to farm under the Ottoman System.  There were owners to the land.  None of them called themselves Palestinians and lived in other areas outside "Palestine".

The Ottomans deforested  the land on purpose.

Jews bought land during the 19th and 20th century and turned swamps, etc into Tel-Aviv and other cities.

That is something that Arabs have never done, call them one any one wishes to call them. 

Add to the thread instead of coming here, there and everywhere to whine about "stolen land", which only happened on the side of the Arabs, taking Jewish homes and land, from 1920 on.

1920  Gaza
1925  TransJordan
1929  Hebron
1948  Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fact Number 19 

In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel. 

The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland. 

The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917. 

During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities. 

Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country." 

The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants." 

The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.

40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel

[And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]


In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
Click to expand...


We want to know more about it.

Tell us more.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
Click to expand...



Maybe the Palestinians exported food to Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Weizmann Institute study finds molecule prevalent in embryonic cardiac tissue promotes rapid healing in adult mice, as well as in human cells

Israeli scientists successfully regenerate damaged hearts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Between the vast potential of Israel’s natural gas, and the growing number of renewable energy options, Israel is well on its way to becoming a major global energy player. The time is now to invest in Israel’s energy sector, and the world would be smart to take notice. That’s why the city of Houston, TX is jumping at the chance to develop possibilities with this future energy powerhouse. By working together, Houston will be able to leverage its experience and connections to help Israel dominate the energy industry in the Middle East. This will cause a groundbreaking transformation in the world’s reliance on foreign oil, creating a new and exciting environmental and geopolitical paradigm.

(full article online)

Israel, the next frontier in energy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
Click to expand...

Studies in the Economic and Social History of Palestine in the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
Click to expand...


Too bad about that Ayrab invasion in 1948.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studies in the Economic and Social History of Palestine in the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries
Click to expand...

Shades of Monty, a multi hundred page document!


----------



## Hollie

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studies in the Economic and Social History of Palestine in the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shades of Monty, a multi hundred page document!
Click to expand...

What you expect from _The Tinmore Vortex_.

Cutting and pasting that has no connection to the thread topic.


----------



## Indeependent

Hollie said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Number 19
> 
> In the 1880s, we begin to see major fulfillment of Bible prophecy, concerning the Jewish people and the Land of Israel.
> 
> The modern State of Israel is directly connected to biblical Israel, as attested to by its history and the manner in which its modern rebirth has so closely coincided with Bible prophecy. Just as God arranged for Joshua to bring the Children of Israel into the Promised Land 3,500 years ago, in our day God arranged for the Jewish people to come back to their ancestral homeland.
> 
> The Turkish Ottoman Empire ruled the entire Middle East region from 1516 - 1917.
> 
> During these 400 years of harsh Turkish rule, the land of Palestine (Israel) was sparsely populated, mostly by nomadic peoples. By the end of the 18th century, much of the land was owned by absentee landlords and leased to impoverished tenant farmers. It was poorly cultivated and a widely-neglected expanse of eroded hills, sandy deserts, and malarial marshes encroached on what was left of agricultural land. Its ancient irrigation systems, terraces, towns and villages had crumbled. Taxation was crippling, with its forests being taxed. When the people could not pay the tax, the trees were cut down to fuel the steam engines carrying goods between Istanbul, Beirut, Damascus and Cairo. The great forests of the Galilee and the Carmel mountain range were denuded of trees; swamp and desert encroached on agricultural land. "Palestine" was truly a poor, neglected, no-man's land with no important cities.
> 
> Mark Twain, who visited “Palestine” in 1867, described it as a "...desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse ... We never saw a human being on the whole route ... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country."
> 
> The report of the Palestine Royal Commission [British] quotes an account of the condition of the Coastal Plain along the Mediterranean Sea in 1913: "The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts... no orange groves, orchards or vineyards were to be seen until one reached Yavne village... houses were all of mud. Schools did not exist... The western part, towards the sea was almost a desert... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated... many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."
> 
> The French author, Voltaire, described “Palestine” as "a hopeless, dreary place." In short, under the Turks, the land suffered both from neglect and a low population.
> 
> 40 Verified Historical Facts About Israel
> 
> [And now, let us continue to enjoy how the Jewish People returned their land to its former glory, and more]
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studies in the Economic and Social History of Palestine in the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shades of Monty, a multi hundred page document!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you expect from _The Tinmore Vortex_.
> 
> Cutting and pasting that has no connection to the thread topic.
Click to expand...

_"The Tinmore Vortex"_!
Precious!


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all that Israeli bullshit, Palestine was an exporter of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want to know more about it.
> 
> Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studies in the Economic and Social History of Palestine in the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shades of Monty, a multi hundred page document!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you expect from _The Tinmore Vortex_.
> 
> Cutting and pasting that has no connection to the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"The Tinmore Vortex"_!
> Precious!
Click to expand...


LOL!  So much fun watching them reel over Israel's endless worldly contributions.


----------



## MJB12741

Never ending good news for the world from Israel.    

Good News From Israel | Beyond Temple Isaiah | About Us | Temple Isaiah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Five promising startups in the nation of innovation


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Five promising startups in the nation of innovation



Remarkable endless achievements, despite Palestinians has has to deal with.


----------



## Sixties Fan

burnet). It’s a lowly and humble plant that requires a lot of sunlight, which is why the Land of Israel is practically covered in it, especially in desert areas. Its uses in the past have been as brooms and as drinking hole covers, to filter out the dirt. Now this is going to change radically, as Sarcopoterium Spinosum, the sole species within the genus Sarcopoterium, is going to save millions of lives.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...l-will-save-millions-of-diabetics/2017/06/21/


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  Great investment opportunities.

Which Major International Companies Support Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel tops Global Innovation Index's North Africa and Western Asia category and ranks 17th overall in the high-income countries group • Rating reflects results in human capital and research, market and business sophistication, and technology production.

Israel Hayom | Israel continues to lead in global innovation, UN index finds


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping innocent Syrian victims of their own country.  Bravo Israel.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.

Hospital in Israel Treats Wounded Syrians | HuffPost


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Israel helping innocent Syrian victims of their own country.  Bravo Israel.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.
> 
> Hospital in Israel Treats Wounded Syrians | HuffPost



I for one root for both Assad forces & ISIS to be victorious.  Until there are none.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The potential of the East


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The potential of the East



Thanks for this wonderful news.  It is imperative for both India & Israel to have strong peaceful bonds socially, politically & in exports/imports.  These two countries greatly help to checkmate nuclear terrorist nations like Iran & Pakistan.


----------



## louie888

Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.

The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...

Death Tied to Pollution


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution



From the person who has the picture of a brain on their profile and words which say  "use it".

Time for you to follow what your profile picture says and stop with the endless Noise you pollute the threads with.

Lots of NOISE, no proof, and nothing but the hope that you will influence someone as ignorant as you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Turning cold drinks into a premium experience, while saving the environment, requires the disruption of a multi-billion dollar industry, which is what excites us and our investors,” says Katz.

(full article online)

Israeli Firm Develops Method to Print Custom Logos on Ice Cubes


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the person who has the picture of a brain on their profile and words which say  "use it".
> 
> Time for you to follow what your profile picture says and stop with the endless Noise you pollute the threads with.
> 
> Lots of NOISE, no proof, and nothing but the hope that you will influence someone as ignorant as you.
Click to expand...

Dude? really? Try actually reading for once.

The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...

Death Tied to Pollution


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the person who has the picture of a brain on their profile and words which say  "use it".
> 
> Time for you to follow what your profile picture says and stop with the endless Noise you pollute the threads with.
> 
> Lots of NOISE, no proof, and nothing but the hope that you will influence someone as ignorant as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude? really? Try actually reading for once.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
Click to expand...


1997 article.   Do you have something more current showing that the Yarkon River is still polluted and killing people, or was that it?

And what does your bellyaching has to do with this thread?

How very Jew hating of you to inform people that the owners of the New York Times may have some Jewish background.
Never mind their endless articles against Israel.

Very Nazi of you.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the person who has the picture of a brain on their profile and words which say  "use it".
> 
> Time for you to follow what your profile picture says and stop with the endless Noise you pollute the threads with.
> 
> Lots of NOISE, no proof, and nothing but the hope that you will influence someone as ignorant as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude? really? Try actually reading for once.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1997 article.   Do you have something more current showing that the Yarkon River is still polluted and killing people, or was that it?
> 
> And what does your bellyaching has to do with this thread?
> 
> How very Jew hating of you to inform people that the owners of the New York Times may have some Jewish background.
> Never mind their endless articles against Israel.
> 
> Very Nazi of you.
Click to expand...


Yes but please be careful not to piss Louie off.  The guy is great for laughs in today's world of radical Islamic terrorists killing us infidels all over this earth.  How can we get more like him here?


----------



## MJB12741

Hey Louie, did you hear the one about Israel is stealing Palestinian land even though the indigenous Palestinians were Jews?  Very cleaver them Zionists, eh Louie?


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  "A light unto all nations."

Israel continues to lead in global innovation, UN index finds


----------



## louie888

As it kills even on its own stolen land...

Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.

The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...

Death Tied to Pollution


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> As it kills even on its own stolen land...
> 
> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution



I hear NOISE !!!!!

LOTS OF NOISE !!!!

And a link you tried to pass on at the other thread, which has been answered.

Let us start a new thread instead called:

Why does Nazi Louie is so intent in polluting the minds of all people against Israel and the Jews?

Or give Israel the credit it is due?

Why is it, Nazi Louie?

Again, you have absolutely nothing to contribute to this or any other thread.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it kills even on its own stolen land...
> 
> Israel making a better world is a joke and we know this. They have even polluted its own (Palestine's) rivers and streams with nuclear and chemical waste.
> 
> The jew NY Times even did a blurb on it years ago...
> 
> Death Tied to Pollution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear NOISE !!!!!
> 
> LOTS OF NOISE !!!!
> 
> And a link you tried to pass on at the other thread, which has been answered.
> 
> Let us start a new thread instead called:
> 
> Why does Nazi Louie is so intent in polluting the minds of all people against Israel and the Jews?
> 
> Or give Israel the credit it is due?
> 
> Why is it, Nazi Louie?
> 
> Again, you have absolutely nothing to contribute to this or any other thread.
Click to expand...


Yes but please help us encourage him to post here more often for all the laughs.  Sure wish we had more like him here where anything they have to say is just wasted time keeping their lives miserable while Israel moves forward on making endless contributions for better lives throughout the world.


----------



## louie888

How is polluting the world making it better?






*Hiba al-Ashi has to keep the windows of her apartment closed. It is the only way to avoid the foul odors from the polluted sea.


“Life has become unbearable,” said the 36-year-old mother, whose Gaza City home overlooks the Mediterranean.


Every day, 100,000 cubic meters of raw sewage are discharged into the sea around Gaza.


The Gaza Strip’s environmental problems have worsened in recent years....

MUCH MORE HERE: NEW TOON ~~ THE OCCUPATION LITERALLY STINKS*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> How is polluting the world making it better?
> 
> View attachment 135709
> 
> *Hiba al-Ashi has to keep the windows of her apartment closed. It is the only way to avoid the foul odors from the polluted sea.
> 
> 
> “Life has become unbearable,” said the 36-year-old mother, whose Gaza City home overlooks the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> Every day, 100,000 cubic meters of raw sewage are discharged into the sea around Gaza.
> 
> 
> The Gaza Strip’s environmental problems have worsened in recent years....
> 
> MUCH MORE HERE: NEW TOON ~~ THE OCCUPATION LITERALLY STINKS*



As usual, Habid is left to spam the board with cut and paste cartoons.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is polluting the world making it better?
> 
> View attachment 135709
> 
> *Hiba al-Ashi has to keep the windows of her apartment closed. It is the only way to avoid the foul odors from the polluted sea.
> 
> 
> “Life has become unbearable,” said the 36-year-old mother, whose Gaza City home overlooks the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> Every day, 100,000 cubic meters of raw sewage are discharged into the sea around Gaza.
> 
> 
> The Gaza Strip’s environmental problems have worsened in recent years....
> 
> MUCH MORE HERE: NEW TOON ~~ THE OCCUPATION LITERALLY STINKS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Habid is left to spam the board with cut and paste cartoons.
Click to expand...


He is so funny.  Oh & let us not forget he is "Jewish"  Heh Heh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the aquaculture industry obtains the tools to flourish, an increase in jobs is likely to follow. In Europe, aquaculture accounts for about 20% of fish production and directly employs some 85,000 people. The sector mainly benefits those living in coastal and rural areas, where jobs are most needed.

(full article online)

Israeli innovation feeds the world  - with more fish protein


----------



## MJB12741

ZOOM!

Porsche to invest tens of millions in Israeli auto technology | World Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Before the performance, Yehuda Kaploun, an entrepreneur active in promoting Israeli technologies, noted how Israeli innovations have been a Jerusalem export for thousands of years. “Israeli technologies such as Water-Gen have been making the world a better place since the days when King Solomon created an aquatic system for fresh drinking water, which still exists today in Jerusalem,” Kaploun noted.

Sarit Hadad performs at UN to mark 50 years of reunified J'lem


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel.

18 Israeli inventions that could save your life


----------



## montelatici

This is so Orwellian. You have an oppressive regime, more oppressive than the South African Apartheid regime ever was, being lauded as making a better world.  That's like lauding Apartheid South Africa for bringing us the first heart transplant technology.  Unbelievable.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> This is so Orwellian. You have an oppressive regime, more oppressive than the South African Apartheid regime ever was, being lauded as making a better world.  That's like lauding Apartheid South Africa for bringing us the first heart transplant technology.  Unbelievable.



Oh c'mon get serious.  As for Israel & the Palestinians the situation is not Orwellian, but Machiavellian.


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so Orwellian. You have an oppressive regime, more oppressive than the South African Apartheid regime ever was, being lauded as making a better world.  That's like lauding Apartheid South Africa for bringing us the first heart transplant technology.  Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon get serious.  As for Israel & the Palestinians the situation is not Orwellian, but Machiavellian.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with Machiavelli, it has everything to do with Orwellian Doublespeak.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so Orwellian. You have an oppressive regime, more oppressive than the South African Apartheid regime ever was, being lauded as making a better world.  That's like lauding Apartheid South Africa for bringing us the first heart transplant technology.  Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon get serious.  As for Israel & the Palestinians the situation is not Orwellian, but Machiavellian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Machiavelli, it has everything to do with Orwellian Doublespeak.
Click to expand...


By all means Afandi , do let us know when you are going to discuss the issues on the thread.

I am going deaf with the noise coming from your posts.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so Orwellian. You have an oppressive regime, more oppressive than the South African Apartheid regime ever was, being lauded as making a better world.  That's like lauding Apartheid South Africa for bringing us the first heart transplant technology.  Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon get serious.  As for Israel & the Palestinians the situation is not Orwellian, but Machiavellian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Machiavelli, it has everything to do with Orwellian Doublespeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means Afandi , do let us know when you are going to discuss the issues on the thread.
> 
> I am going deaf with the noise coming from your posts.
Click to expand...


Showing that Israel is not making a better world as this stupid thread asserts is off topic?  You haven't a clue about what is on or off topic.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Sixties Fan

Founded in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


>



Looks like 'ole Monte just can't take it anymore with Israel's never ending contributions to world advancement.  But hey, it is what it is.  Enjoly!

ISRAEL’S CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE WORLD


----------



## MJB12741

What a nice way to start my new day.

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


>



What a hoot. 

It's always a chuckle when the Islamic terrorist first'ers define those waging offensive gee-had in furtherance of the stated goal of genocide of the Israeli people as "oppressed".


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> It's always a chuckle when the Islamic terrorist first'ers define those waging offensive gee-had in furtherance of the stated goal of genocide of the Israeli people as "oppressed".
Click to expand...


Yes but what about those Zionists building their wailing wall over the Al Asqa Mosque to steal Palestinian land?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> It's always a chuckle when the Islamic terrorist first'ers define those waging offensive gee-had in furtherance of the stated goal of genocide of the Israeli people as "oppressed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but what about those Zionists building their wailing wall over the Al Asqa Mosque to steal Palestinian land?
Click to expand...


And what about Israel's ethnic cleansing of the Palestinians?  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only just over 6 million of them left.  What about that you Zionists?

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> It's always a chuckle when the Islamic terrorist first'ers define those waging offensive gee-had in furtherance of the stated goal of genocide of the Israeli people as "oppressed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but what about those Zionists building their wailing wall over the Al Asqa Mosque to steal Palestinian land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about Israel's ethnic cleansing of the Palestinians?  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only just over 6 million of them left.  What about that you Zionists?
> 
> Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org
Click to expand...


It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE.  And if you don't believe me just ask any Pali supporter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the signing ceremony in Jerusalem, KKL-JNF chairman Danny Atar said the memorandum “illustrates the great importance KKL-JNF holds as an international environmental organization in sharing its knowledge and experience with the world.”

“Through support in and development of arid and semi-arid regions in Kenya, which suffer from a lack of food security, KKL-JNF helps prevent climate refugee emigration and radicalization in the area,” he added.

(full article online)

Israel Helps Kenya Reforest Dry Lands


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Israel helping to make a safer world.
> 
> 102 ways Israel is helping the world


*Roojoom measures, analyzes, and scores your customers’ behavior. The Personal Digital Score (PDS) is used for optimizing user experience, enriching CRM data, targeting potentially high value customers, and engaging slow-adopting customers.*


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helping to make a safer world.
> 
> 102 ways Israel is helping the world
> 
> 
> 
> *Roojoom measures, analyzes, and scores your customers’ behavior. The Personal Digital Score (PDS) is used for optimizing user experience, enriching CRM data, targeting potentially high value customers, and engaging slow-adopting customers.*
Click to expand...


I think those Zionists need to learn of all the ways Palestinians are also helping to make a better world.  Don't  you agree?  And you can be the first to educate them.  'Atta boy!


----------



## fanger

Flip over a rock, and there they are,  Roojoom - Mapped In Israel
15 Yosef Karo, Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli device measures hydration levels


----------



## MJB12741

10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world | Make a Difference for Israel Everyday


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> 10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world | Make a Difference for Israel Everyday


Expertise in cutting the water off to the indigenous people of that land and stealing the rest.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world | Make a Difference for Israel Everyday
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise in cutting the water off to the indigenous people of that land and stealing the rest.
Click to expand...


OMG!  Israel cut off water to the Jews.  I didn't know that.  Just wait till I tell those Zionists.


----------



## MJB12741

No end in sight to Israel helping to make a better world.  And that despite Palestinians Israel has to deal with.

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - WOW.com


----------



## MJB12741

Feeding the world.

12 top ways Israel feeds the world


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world


Hmmm, UN: Thousands face starvation risk at Palestinian refugee camp in Syria

and...
The Israeli Campaign To Starve Palestinians Into Submission Is A Crime


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world


Hmmm, UN: Thousands face starvation risk at Palestinian refugee camp in Syria

Oh stop whining, Habib. You muhammedans are the last people on the planet who are going to accept the financial and political burden of Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians. 




> and...
> The Israeli Campaign To Starve Palestinians Into Submission Is A Crime



Oh stop whining, Habib. 

The Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians have a duty to promote the fabulous wealth of the Arabs-Moslems who maintain their poverty and ignorance. 

Sacrifices must be made for the Islamic terrorists exploiting the dedicated UN funded welfare fraud.

Egyptian TV Accuses Hamas Leaders of Living in Luxury While Their People Die

*EGYPTIAN TV ACCUSES HAMAS LEADERS OF LIVING IN LUXURY WHILE THEIR PEOPLE DIE*
*"...marrying four wives, and driving the latest model luxury cars..."*


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world


And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!

*Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...

Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
Click to expand...


Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.

Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
Click to expand...

Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.

There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech providing sight for sore eyes


----------



## Sixties Fan

New app alerts parents when children are cyberbullied


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
Click to expand...


Such an angry muhammedan. 

Israel Economy Facts & Stats


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
Click to expand...

With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
Click to expand...


Why don't you talk about the Palestinians' latest suicide belt model?
How have they improved it from the very first one?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
Click to expand...


You're just whing like a petulant Muhamnedan. You find it galling that _The Zionist Joooos_ are a world class economy and first world society while the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" are dependent on kuffar welfare handouts for their very existence.

Billions of welfare dollars for Islamic terrorist kingpins to stash in foreign bank accounts and the Arabs-Moslems exist like beggars.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you talk about the Palestinians' latest suicide belt model?
> How have they improved it from the very first one?
Click to expand...

I don't know. They haven't used them in ten years.

You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just whing like a petulant Muhamnedan. You find it galling that _The Zionist Joooos_ are a world class economy and first world society while the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" are dependent on kuffar welfare handouts for their very existence.
> 
> Billions of welfare dollars for Islamic terrorist kingpins to stash in foreign bank accounts and the Arabs-Moslems exist like beggars.
Click to expand...

What a stupid post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just whing like a petulant Muhamnedan. You find it galling that _The Zionist Joooos_ are a world class economy and first world society while the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" are dependent on kuffar welfare handouts for their very existence.
> 
> Billions of welfare dollars for Islamic terrorist kingpins to stash in foreign bank accounts and the Arabs-Moslems exist like beggars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
Click to expand...



It's always a chuckle when your befuddled beyond your usual slogans. 


Meet the Hamas billionaires - Globes English


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just whing like a petulant Muhamnedan. You find it galling that _The Zionist Joooos_ are a world class economy and first world society while the Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians" are dependent on kuffar welfare handouts for their very existence.
> 
> Billions of welfare dollars for Islamic terrorist kingpins to stash in foreign bank accounts and the Arabs-Moslems exist like beggars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a chuckle when your befuddled beyond your usual slogans.
> 
> 
> Meet the Hamas billionaires - Globes English
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone can argue that Hamas' treatment of the Palestinians is hard to forgive.  But then, who were the people who elected Hamas?


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought, Habib. *<--- goofy muhamnedan.
> 
> Let's take the welfare fraud money that the UN foolishly wastes on supporting Islamic gee-had and give it to The Zionist Israeli Jooooos™*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Israel is already the mooch capital of the world.
> 
> There isn't a bigger bunch of freeloaders anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry muhammedan.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you talk about the Palestinians' latest suicide belt model?
> How have they improved it from the very first one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. They haven't used them in ten years.
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...

Because Israel has increased border security.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world


And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!

*Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...

Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm

So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
Click to expand...

Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.


----------



## MJB12741

With all the endless worldly contributions Israel makes for better lives even with Palestinians to deal with, just imagine how many more Israel would achieve without Palestinian to deal with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
Click to expand...

That's the plan.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
Click to expand...

That's the reality.
And now it's happening in Europe.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
Click to expand...

What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
Click to expand...

No one lets the West Bank Jordanians in their country.
But your Arab brothers are murdering everyone around the world who won't cave into them.
Too bad for you that's the Internet exposes everything about your brethren.


----------



## louie888

yOU HAVE ALL MISSED THE POINT. *If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> yOU HAVE ALL MISSED THE POINT. *If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*


It's called economics.
If Israel doesn't export, more Israelis will be poor.
Plus ordinary Jews all over the world send lots of money to help their fellow poor Jews; but that's a fact you don't want to know.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yOU HAVE ALL MISSED THE POINT. *If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's called economics.
> If Israel doesn't export, more Israelis will be poor.
> Plus ordinary Jews all over the world send lots of money to help their fellow poor Jews; but that's a fact you don't want to know.
Click to expand...

THEN WHY ARE SO MANY STARVING? YOU AREN'T MAKING ANY SENSE, BUT YOU USUALLY DON'T, SO COOL.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yOU HAVE ALL MISSED THE POINT. *If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's called economics.
> If Israel doesn't export, more Israelis will be poor.
> Plus ordinary Jews all over the world send lots of money to help their fellow poor Jews; but that's a fact you don't want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEN WHY ARE SO MANY STARVING? YOU AREN'T MAKING ANY SENSE, BUT YOU USUALLY DON'T, SO COOL.
Click to expand...

If they were starving, they would be dead.
Then they wouldn't be starving.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
Click to expand...


What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
Click to expand...


Were they helping to make a better world?


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they helping to make a better world?
Click to expand...


Sure, just as they did In Jordan. 

Black September and the PLO

Between Sept. 6 and Sept. 9, Habash's militants hijacked five planes, blew up one and diverted three others to a desert strip in Jordan called Dawson Field, where they blew up the planes on Sept. 12. Rather than receiving the support of King Hussein, the Palestinian hijackers were surrounded by units of the Jordanian military. Even though Arafat worked for the release of the hostages, he also turned his PLO militants loose on the Jordanian monarchy. A bloodbath ensued.

Up to 15,000 Palestinian militants and civilians were killed; swaths of Palestinian towns and refugee camps, where the PLO had amassed weapons, were leveled.

The PLO leadership was decimated, and between 50,000-100,000 people were left homeless. Arab regimes criticized Hussein for what they called "overkill."

Before the war, Palestinians had run a state-within-a-state in Jordan, headquartered in Amman. Their militias ruled the streets and imposed brutal and arbitrary discipline with impunity.



Gee whiz. No wonder the Arab-Moslem world wants nothing to do with the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
Click to expand...

*Stupid question of the day! *


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they helping to make a better world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just as they did In Jordan.
> 
> Black September and the PLO
> 
> Between Sept. 6 and Sept. 9, Habash's militants hijacked five planes, blew up one and diverted three others to a desert strip in Jordan called Dawson Field, where they blew up the planes on Sept. 12. Rather than receiving the support of King Hussein, the Palestinian hijackers were surrounded by units of the Jordanian military. Even though Arafat worked for the release of the hostages, he also turned his PLO militants loose on the Jordanian monarchy. A bloodbath ensued.
> 
> Up to 15,000 Palestinian militants and civilians were killed; swaths of Palestinian towns and refugee camps, where the PLO had amassed weapons, were leveled.
> 
> The PLO leadership was decimated, and between 50,000-100,000 people were left homeless. Arab regimes criticized Hussein for what they called "overkill."
> 
> Before the war, Palestinians had run a state-within-a-state in Jordan, headquartered in Amman. Their militias ruled the streets and imposed brutal and arbitrary discipline with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. No wonder the Arab-Moslem world wants nothing to do with the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians.
Click to expand...


Still trying to understand why such noble, life loving, peace loving Palestinians invaded Lebanon with massive weapons stored in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Zionists have to spend an inordinate amount of money defending themselves from the Islamic murderers that you so admire.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid question of the day! *
Click to expand...


Oh my. Someone dun' gone and hurt the gee-had wannabes feelings.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid question of the day! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. Someone dun' gone and hurt the gee-had wannabes feelings.
Click to expand...


Well gee.  Let's at least grant Tinmore the right to educate us as to WHY Palestinians invaded Lebanon with mass weapons stored in Sabra & Shatila bunkers.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reality.
> And now it's happening in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the Palestinians doing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the Palestinians doing in Lebanon's Sabra & Shatila?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stupid question of the day! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. Someone dun' gone and hurt the gee-had wannabes feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well gee.  Let's at least grant Tinmore the right to educate us as to WHY Palestinians invaded Lebanon with mass weapons stored in Sabra & Shatila bunkers.
Click to expand...


Hello!  Anybody home?  Can P F come out & play?


----------



## MJB12741

I love this one.

Israel To Squeeze Measurement Technology Into JUICE Spacecraft Missions To Jupiter

*
*


----------



## MJB12741

And what American does not bless Israel for this one?

Israeli Researchers Helping The World’s Airline Industry Tackle Cyber-Security Threats


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup tracks behavior to outsmart hacker bots


----------



## louie888

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
Click to expand...

If what you post is true, then why won't they even feed their own?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what you post is true, then why won't they even feed their own?
Click to expand...


Oh hiya Louie.  About time you chimed in.  Not much left for us to laugh at here.  Please let us hear from you more often.  'Atta boy.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what you post is true, then why won't they even feed their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hiya Louie.  About time you chimed in.  Not much left for us to laugh at here.  Please let us hear from you more often.  'Atta boy.
Click to expand...

If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.

*Now, why won't they even feed their own?*


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what you post is true, then why won't they even feed their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hiya Louie.  About time you chimed in.  Not much left for us to laugh at here.  Please let us hear from you more often.  'Atta boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.
> 
> *Now, why won't they even feed their own?*
Click to expand...


Well lets see now Louie.  What percentage of Israeli's are without food Vs any Muslim country or even right hear in the USA.  Get it yet?  'Atta boy!


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding the world.
> 
> 12 top ways Israel feeds the world
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that they can't even feed their own!
> 
> *Poverty report reveals eleven percent of Israelis forced to go without food at least once every two days, with percentage even higher for Haredim and Arabs...
> 
> Ynetnews News - CBS: Sixteen percent of Israelis go hungry <--jew israeli msm
> 
> So, my question is this: If israel is helping to make a better world with these 12 ways of feeding the world, then why on earth do the zionists not feed the jews on the land they call israel?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what you post is true, then why won't they even feed their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hiya Louie.  About time you chimed in.  Not much left for us to laugh at here.  Please let us hear from you more often.  'Atta boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.
> 
> *Now, why won't they even feed their own?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see now Louie.  What percentage of Israeli's are without food Vs any Muslim country or even right hear in the USA.  Get it yet?  'Atta boy!
Click to expand...


Hello!  Can Louie come out & play?


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Israeli precision-ag technologies making farms smarter


----------



## MJB12741

10 Israeli tech ideas that changed the world in 2014


----------



## louie888

If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.

*Now, why won't they even feed their own?
*

*Israel is the land of “Milk and Honey”. But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.
> 
> *Now, why won't they even feed their own?
> *
> 
> *Israel is the land of “Milk and Honey”. But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
> Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers



Oh Louie, you are so funny.  Once again I ask you to educate us on what percentage of Israeli's go hungry vs those in any Muslim country or even here in the USA?  Don't forget to come back & tell us.  'Atta boy.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe what you post is true, then why not answer a simple question.
> 
> *Now, why won't they even feed their own?
> *
> 
> *Israel is the land of “Milk and Honey”. But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
> Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Louie, you are so funny.  Once again I ask you to educate us on what percentage of Israeli's go hungry vs those in any Muslim country or even here in the USA?  Don't forget to come back & tell us.  'Atta boy.
Click to expand...

Americans and Muslims don't have shills on the internet posting nonsense about how they are feeding the world... YOU DID!

Now you are called out on your BS... bottom line.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poor Louie, left to rant on every thread today.

There is a heatwave going on in parts of the US.  You probably live in some part of it.

Get inside.  Cool off.

Lemonade, anyone?  Maybe even Pink Lemonade?  [It does remind me of that scene on The Sound of Music    ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Manzanillo Port project is said to be first of its kind in Mexico, generating energy from ocean waves.

Israel’s Eco Wave Power building 4.1MW project in Mexico


----------



## Sixties Fan

In addition, more than 600 Wheelchairs of Hope have been delivered to disabled children in Peru and Tajikistan through a philanthropic foundation and the World Health Organization.

Wheelchairs of Hope was among the first recipients of the Grand Challenges Israel (GCI) grant, dedicated to supporting technological and innovative solutions to challenges in global health and food security in developing countries.

Israeli Wheelchairs of Hope donated in Vietnam


----------



## MJB12741

Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie


Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
Click to expand...


Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
Click to expand...


Hmmm!  Gosh I wonder where Louie so suddenly disappeared to?


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?


Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?

Atta boy


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
Click to expand...

You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
Feeling stupid yet?


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
Click to expand...


Oh no.  Please don't piss Louie off.  We may lose him here.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
Click to expand...

Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?

Oh, OK, your point?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
Click to expand...


Uh oh, now I've done it.  Please Louie calm down.  There are courses available in anger management to help you.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
Click to expand...

No, retard Achmed.
Try again.
Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, retard Achmed.
> Try again.
> Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
> I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
> Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?
Click to expand...


Honestly, the guy is so much fun to play with.


----------



## Indeependent

MJB12741 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, retard Achmed.
> Try again.
> Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
> I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
> Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, the guy is so much fun to play with.
Click to expand...

So dumb and yet...so dumb.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, retard Achmed.
> Try again.
> Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
> I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
> Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?
Click to expand...

Not at all and your delusion about a homeland for the Jewish people is actually a homeland for the Rothschilds and their criminal associates to have a country where they can live above the laws of all other nations on earth.


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, retard Achmed.
> Try again.
> Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
> I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
> Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, the guy is so much fun to play with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So dumb and yet...so dumb.
Click to expand...


LMAO!  Yep, makes me feel proud to be an American.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world. Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a clue how sick and depraved you are? No you don't, so let me enlighten you. Could you picture what type of person would ask for African-American contributions to our world as they were enslaved?
> 
> Atta boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the exhausted, starving, malnourished Jews who got off their asses right after WWII and built a nation pretty much overnight without a penny from anyone except their fellow Jews?
> Feeling stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their fellow jews like Rothschild? You mean the same family that the Balfour Declaration was written to? The wealthy bankers from Europe? Whose five sons were sent to the five largest capitals of Europe and began the central banking scam?
> 
> Oh, OK, your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, retard Achmed.
> Try again.
> Rothchild bought a lot of land but many Jews from around the world supported the Jews who survived the Holocaust.
> I'm talking 1948 through 1967.
> Feeling stupid yet, Achmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all and your delusion about a homeland for the Jewish people is actually a homeland for the Rothschilds and their criminal associates to have a country where they can live above the laws of all other nations on earth.
Click to expand...

Where have the Rothchilds been since 1948?
You're such a tool.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
Click to expand...


Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?

Suicide belts
Molotov cocktails
Rock throwing
Car ramming
Knife and screw driver attacks
Pallywood

I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)

Plus :
Highjacking (Entebbe and others)

Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )

1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?

Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?
> 
> Suicide belts
> Molotov cocktails
> Rock throwing
> Car ramming
> Knife and screw driver attacks
> Pallywood
> 
> I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)
> 
> Plus :
> Highjacking (Entebbe and others)
> 
> Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )
> 
> 1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?
> 
> Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)
Click to expand...


Gee, I wonder if that's why Louie got so upset when I suggested we could talk about all the Palestinian contributions to the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?
> 
> Suicide belts
> Molotov cocktails
> Rock throwing
> Car ramming
> Knife and screw driver attacks
> Pallywood
> 
> I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)
> 
> Plus :
> Highjacking (Entebbe and others)
> 
> Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )
> 
> 1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?
> 
> Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)
Click to expand...

I agree. That is chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?
> 
> Suicide belts
> Molotov cocktails
> Rock throwing
> Car ramming
> Knife and screw driver attacks
> Pallywood
> 
> I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)
> 
> Plus :
> Highjacking (Entebbe and others)
> 
> Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )
> 
> 1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?
> 
> Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. That is chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...


To any hater of Jews......Pogroms, the Inquisition, the Holocaust and murdering Jews on a daily basis for the sake of stealing their Ancient Homeland is all "chickenfeed"

chic chic chic chic


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?
> 
> Suicide belts
> Molotov cocktails
> Rock throwing
> Car ramming
> Knife and screw driver attacks
> Pallywood
> 
> I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)
> 
> Plus :
> Highjacking (Entebbe and others)
> 
> Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )
> 
> 1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?
> 
> Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. That is chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...


I have to agree Israel should be condemned for its crime of provoking Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in bondage in Israel rather than trying to help them return to their native homelands.


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure all these links you keep posting aren't the same type of bullshit like about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we could educate those Zionists by posting all the Palestinian contributions to the world.  Whataya say to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, haven't I already done that?
> 
> Suicide belts
> Molotov cocktails
> Rock throwing
> Car ramming
> Knife and screw driver attacks
> Pallywood
> 
> I will add another one today  -   UNWRA (The one and only one  - nobody else has, or wants to have this agency on their side)
> 
> Plus :
> Highjacking (Entebbe and others)
> 
> Throwing a man in a wheelchair off board for being "Jewish"  (or is this old, as far as Islam goes? )
> 
> 1972 Olympic murders of the Israeli team -  When has that ever happened before or since?
> 
> Paying a murderer and his family a salary for killing Jews.  Amount depends on how good the murder was and how many years the person got.  (All countries should follow the PA's idea of justice)
Click to expand...


And Pali supporters condemn Israel for a lack of peace.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?

Google showcases Israeli innovation helping people with disabilities


----------



## MJB12741

Israel, A Light Unto the Nations - Israel, A Light Unto the Nations Christians United for Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Parking your car just got easier thanks to Israeli tech


----------



## MJB12741

IDG Connect  London Tech Week: How Technology Can Help Unite Israel


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> IDG Connect  London Tech Week: How Technology Can Help Unite Israel


All the tech on earth won't unite israel.

Over half of Israel’s Jews would prefer lesser role for religion in state – poll


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDG Connect  London Tech Week: How Technology Can Help Unite Israel
> 
> 
> 
> All the tech on earth won't unite israel.
> 
> Over half of Israel’s Jews would prefer lesser role for religion in state – poll
Click to expand...


So many other valid reasons besides tech for the world to support Israel.  Here are just a few.

Top 7 Reasons Why People From Around The World Support Israel | JewTube.tv


----------



## MJB12741

At home & around the world.








The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> At home & around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra



Conductor Zubin Mehta is a Parsi Zoroastrian.  In 2008 he took the entire Israeli Philharmonic orchestra to his entertain mostly Hindus in his homeland in Mumbai.  Ever since ties between Israel & India have been improving. And now this great news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

India and Israel are expanding cooperation. And it's not just defense deals


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> So many other valid reasons besides tech for the world to support Israel.


But you just claimed it would "unite israel."

So, you have debunked another of your links?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many other valid reasons besides tech for the world to support Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just claimed it would "unite israel."
> 
> So, you have debunked another of your links?
Click to expand...


Say what?  Louie, no need to prove you are not too bright.  We already know that.


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible.

Futuristic transport pods to land in TA


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The two main goals are to quickly return a person to being functional in a way that would reduce the risk of getting killed, and reducing the risk for more serious disorders" in the future, such as PTSD, said Lieutenant Colonel Dr Ariel Ben Yehuda.

(full article online)

Israeli 'mental first-aid' method goes international


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDG Connect  London Tech Week: How Technology Can Help Unite Israel
> 
> 
> 
> All the tech on earth won't unite israel.
> 
> Over half of Israel’s Jews would prefer lesser role for religion in state – poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many other valid reasons besides tech for the world to support Israel.  Here are just a few.
> 
> Top 7 Reasons Why People From Around The World Support Israel | JewTube.tv
Click to expand...


People around the world do not support israel.  More propaganda from the propaganda kings.

Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey

Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDG Connect  London Tech Week: How Technology Can Help Unite Israel
> 
> 
> 
> All the tech on earth won't unite israel.
> 
> Over half of Israel’s Jews would prefer lesser role for religion in state – poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many other valid reasons besides tech for the world to support Israel.  Here are just a few.
> 
> Top 7 Reasons Why People From Around The World Support Israel | JewTube.tv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People around the world do not support israel.  More propaganda from the propaganda kings.
> 
> Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey
> 
> Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey
Click to expand...


khaleej times

Would that be an anti Israel paper or site?

Could the people questioned in the UK already be anti Israel when they answered the questions?

And still, not a ONE contribution to the world from your friends the Muslims, Palestinians or otherwise.  Only more people who were taught to hate Israel or Jews.

Some Survey.

(You are in the wrong thread, Afandi)

Do you know what the best thing about that survey is:

It was done in 2011.


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Could the people questioned in the UK already be anti Israel when they answered the questions?


The whole world is anti-israel...

Israel Most Negative Ratings in BBC Global Poll

Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the people questioned in the UK already be anti Israel when they answered the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world is anti-israel...
> 
> Israel Most Negative Ratings in BBC Global Poll
> 
> Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey
Click to expand...


And the whole world loves all the Muslim terrorists including the Palestinians.  Right Louie?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the people questioned in the UK already be anti Israel when they answered the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world is anti-israel...
> 
> Israel Most Negative Ratings in BBC Global Poll
> 
> Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey
Click to expand...


I suppose when you include Islamist nations in a global poll, you're going to get negative views of Israel and The Great Satan™. The Sunni Islamist backwaters have a negative view of the shia dregs. Any surprise?

Yet another Habib fail.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the people questioned in the UK already be anti Israel when they answered the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world is anti-israel...
> 
> Israel Most Negative Ratings in BBC Global Poll
> 
> Pakistan third in negative influence, Israel most hated nation: Survey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose when you include Islamist nations in a global poll, you're going to get negative views of Israel and The Great Satan™. The Sunni Islamist backwaters have a negative view of the shia dregs. Any surprise?
> 
> Yet another Habib fail.
Click to expand...


The good news is the Sunni & Shia terrorists are killing each other.  Let us all join together in wishing victory to both sides, until there are none.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741

Israel has become a light unto all nations with their endless worldly contributions for better lives.


Uri attack: Israel ready to help India with cutting-edge technology to secure borders


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Israel has become a light unto all nations with their endless worldly contributions for better lives.
> 
> 
> Uri attack: Israel ready to help India with cutting-edge technology to secure borders


Even if true, what about the children they torture and murder on their stolen land? How can that make for a better world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Israel – and you – can do about food security


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


Come on now. Like the whole feeding the world thing? Atta boy...


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. Like the whole feeding the world thing? Atta boy...
Click to expand...



Perhaps Israel can introduce indoor plumbing to the Islamic retrogrades in Gaza and the West Bank'istan.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> Perhaps Israel can introduce indoor plumbing to the Islamic retrogrades in Gaza and the West Bank'istan.


They will just blow it up again.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Israel can introduce indoor plumbing to the Islamic retrogrades in Gaza and the West Bank'istan.
> 
> 
> 
> They will just blow it up again.
Click to expand...


Why should Israel have to provide plumbing for Palestinian terrorists in their Jew free Gaza?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF has been assisting the wounded in Syria in unprecedented numbers. Since the beginning of the fighting there, some 3,000 wounded have been treated in Israel, and about 1,000 children and their parents have been admitted for medical treatment.

"Only yesterday, two children underwent cardiac surgery at the Sheba Medical Center, funded by the Peres Center for Peace," Asor related.

(full article online)

How the IDF aids thousands of wounded Syrians


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The IDF has been assisting the wounded in Syria in unprecedented numbers. Since the beginning of the fighting there, some 3,000 wounded have been treated in Israel, and about 1,000 children and their parents have been admitted for medical treatment.
> 
> "Only yesterday, two children underwent cardiac surgery at the Sheba Medical Center, funded by the Peres Center for Peace," Asor related.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How the IDF aids thousands of wounded Syrians
> 
> It is wonderful how Israel is helping the innocent Syrian refugees who want no part of Syria's warring factions.


----------



## MJB12741

It is wonderful how Israel is helping the innocent Syrian refugees who want no part of Syria's warring factions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel helps Montenegro extinguish wildfires


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Inst. Of Technology Creates Snake Robots


----------



## MJB12741

Technology in Israel - Israel Travel Secrets


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aid Map


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world.  In all fairness shouldn't we also encourage the Pali supporters to educate us to all the Palestinian contributions to better lives?

Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a signatory to the United Nations Convention to Combat Desertification (UNCCD), Israel transfers to affected countries in Africa, Central Asia and Latin America the technologies it developed and tested in the extreme conditions of the Negev desert in southern Israel.

Israel Helps Dry Countries Fend Off Advancing Desert


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli hospital wheels kids to surgery in pedal cars


----------



## MJB12741

Sure looks like Israel has become a light unto all nations.

Israel farms the world | Reporting on the Middle East, Science, and Education


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel's worldy contributions for better lives.

How Israel’s desalination technology is helping the world fight water shortage


----------



## MJB12741

Have Israeli Researchers Found a Cure for the Zika Virus?


----------



## MJB12741

Thanks to Israel, this Invention Will Help 1/3 of the World


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Made Ambulance-Drone: Newest Tech To Help Rescue Victims


----------



## louie888

Are all your links as valid as the crap you posted about how israel is feeding the world?

Have they even figured out how to feed israelis yet?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Are all your links as valid as the crap you posted about how israel is feeding the world?
> 
> Have they even figured out how to feed israelis yet?



Aw bless you Louie for wanting everyone to see the documentyed truth on world hunger.  So lets see now, golly gee I can't find Israel on the list anywhere.  Can you?  Need your help.  'Atta boy!

http://26t4l93f9dhe439yxm286lpv.wpe...tent/uploads/2014/10/Global-Hunger-Index1.png


----------



## louie888

*But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers

Atta boy.


----------



## MJB12741

Hmm.  No Israel hunger on this list or any other I can find.  Help me Louie.  Send us a link showing Israel's ranking in hunger statistics compared to all other countries of the world.  'Atta boy!

Global Hunger Index 2016: countries most affected by hunger | Statistic


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Hmm.  No Israel hunger on this list or any other I can find.  Help me Louie.  Send us a link showing Israel's ranking in hunger statistics compared to all other countries of the world.  'Atta boy!
> 
> Global Hunger Index 2016: countries most affected by hunger | Statistic



Gosh I wonder where Louie so suddenly disappeared to?  Oh well, here is some more of that Zionist hasbara for him & his ilk to enjoy.

The Story of How Israel is Making the Desert Bloom


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  No Israel hunger on this list or any other I can find.  Help me Louie.  Send us a link showing Israel's ranking in hunger statistics compared to all other countries of the world.  'Atta boy!
> 
> Global Hunger Index 2016: countries most affected by hunger | Statistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder where Louie so suddenly disappeared to?  Oh well, here is some more of that Zionist hasbara for him & his ilk to enjoy.
> 
> The Story of How Israel is Making the Desert Bloom
Click to expand...

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, AND THEY ARE FEEDING THE WORLD, RIGHT?

as israelis starve...


----------



## Sixties Fan

New research by an Israeli scientist shows that biochar-stimulated improvements in plant growth are linked to increased microbial diversity in the root zone.

Discovering the growing magic of biochar


----------



## louie888

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  No Israel hunger on this list or any other I can find.  Help me Louie.  Send us a link showing Israel's ranking in hunger statistics compared to all other countries of the world.  'Atta boy!
> 
> Global Hunger Index 2016: countries most affected by hunger | Statistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I wonder where Louie so suddenly disappeared to?  Oh well, here is some more of that Zionist hasbara for him & his ilk to enjoy.
> 
> The Story of How Israel is Making the Desert Bloom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, AND THEY ARE FEEDING THE WORLD, RIGHT?
> 
> as israelis starve...
Click to expand...


Oh there you are Louie.  And here those Zionists thought this might be the end of Louie.  Heh Heh!   So, help me get those Zionists by showing them the world hunger list including Israel.  And bless you for playing with all of us.

Hmm. No Israel hunger on this list or any other I can find. Help me Louie. Send us a link showing Israel's ranking in hunger statistics compared to all other countries of the world. 'Atta boy!


----------



## louie888

*But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers

Atta boy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and American researchers develop novel membrane filtration methods to fill a critical need worldwide.

Scientists develop innovative way to remove viruses from drinking water


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> *But for 1 in 5 people in Israel, hunger is a very real struggle. *
> Hunger facts & poverty statistics | Pantry Packers
> 
> Atta boy.



So are you saying Israel is not on ANY list of hungry people in the world?


----------



## louie888

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?



Yeah them "Zionist terrorists."  Ain't they somethin else?  Palis attack them, Israel retaliates & the Palis win every time in the death count.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah them "Zionist terrorists."  Ain't they somethin else?  Palis attack them, Israel retaliates & the Palis win every time in the death count.
Click to expand...


The worse part is every time the Palis need medical, or any other kind of help....who do they go to......their "zionist terrorists"

Just ask the Hamas leaders and their families and all other leaders who endlessly go to Israel for some medical reason or another.

Just what in the world makes them go to Israel and not any other place.  

Health
Education
Jobs 

Leaders and non leaders cannot get enough of those "zionist terrorists" and all those terrorists have to offer.


----------



## Hollie

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah them "Zionist terrorists."  Ain't they somethin else?  Palis attack them, Israel retaliates & the Palis win every time in the death count.
Click to expand...


You'd think _The Zionists_™ would have learned by now that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians have the exclusive right to committ acts of war aimed at Israel with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the Pal'istanians feel "oppressed".


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> You'd think _The Zionists_™ would have learned by now that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians have the exclusive right to committ acts of war aimed at Israel with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the Pal'istanians feel "oppressed".


Sane people would think that the Arabs would have learned by now that the Europeans posing as jews have the exclusive right to commit acts of war aimed at Palestine with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the jews feel "oppressed".


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel!

Thanks to Israel, West Virginia Now Has Clean Water To Drink


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think _The Zionists_™ would have learned by now that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians have the exclusive right to committ acts of war aimed at Israel with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the Pal'istanians feel "oppressed".
> 
> 
> 
> Sane people would think that the Arabs would have learned by now that the Europeans posing as jews have the exclusive right to commit acts of war aimed at Palestine with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the jews feel "oppressed".
Click to expand...


There's my little plagiarist. 

And once again, you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?



The only death and horror I see are your attempts at sentence structure. 

If it's death and horror you want, take a look at what your co-religionists have done (and done to each other), in Iraq and Syria.

Shirley, you agree that Allah is akbar.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think _The Zionists_™ would have learned by now that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians have the exclusive right to committ acts of war aimed at Israel with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the Pal'istanians feel "oppressed".
> 
> 
> 
> Sane people would think that the Arabs would have learned by now that the Europeans posing as jews have the exclusive right to commit acts of war aimed at Palestine with no threat of retaliation. Because, as we know, the jews feel "oppressed".
Click to expand...


Actually, I dont believe the Jewish people feel oppressed. I think they understand that they are in a part of the world largely under the boot heel of a fascist, retrograde ideology that is as much a threat to itself as anyone else in proximity.

Consider, Habib, that in just a few decades, Israel has managed to build a world-class economy and a modern, parliamentary democracy amidst a portion of the globe that has been chocked by the boat anchor of Islamism.

Consider, Habib:

*From a sidebar found at Post-Gazette.com:*

The United Nations Development Program, in a report published last year, described in often painful detail some of the factors that have contributed to the decline of science and the rise of extremism in Arab societies. Among them are:

- Increases in average income have been lower in the Arab world than anywhere else for 20 years, except for the poorest African countries. "If such trends continue...it will take the average Arab citizen 140 years to double his or her income, whole other regions are set to achieve that level in a matter of less than 10 years," the report noted. One in 5 Arabs lives on less than $2 a day.

- Arab unemployment is the highest in the developing world.

- Surveys show more than half of young Arabs want to leave their countries and live in theUnited States or other industrialized countries where opportunities are better.

- The Arab brain drain is the world's worst, with about 25 percent of new graduates in science, medicine and engineering emigrating each year.

- About 1 in 4 Arab adults can neither read nor write. This is a particular problem among Arab women, 50 per cent of whom are illiterate. Many children do not attend school.

- The quality of education has declined, with many schools teaching mainly interpretations of the Koran, rather than other knowledge or skills.

- Less than 0.6 per cent of Arabs use the Internet and barely 1.2 percent have access to a personal computer. There are 18 computers per 1,000 Arabs, compared to the global average of 78.3.

- During the entire 20th century, fewer than 10,000 books were translated into Arabic -- equivalent to the number translated into Spanish in a single year. Religious books account for 17 per cent of new publications in Arab countries, compared to a world average of 5 per cent.

- Censorship stifles ideas, information and innovation. Numerous censors review book manuscripts, each with the power to edit text or demand revisions.

_"_" Pittsburgh Post-Gazette | Local, National & World News
5/27/2007 - Article Ref: PG0404-2278


----------



## MJB12741

A Secret To Israeli Start-Ups Has Just Been Revealed


----------



## louie888

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

Hard to believe all the endlesss worldly contributions from Israel.

Israeli designer takes 3D printed fashion to a new dimension


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?



OUTSTANDING POINT!  You have a very fine brain Louie.  Let us Americans never forget these Zionists.  Right Louie?


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT!  You have a very fine brain Louie.  Let us Americans never forget these Zionists.  Right Louie?
Click to expand...


And not one a Palestinian.  In fact, most were Saudis, Israel's new found friend.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT!  You have a very fine brain Louie.  Let us Americans never forget these Zionists.  Right Louie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not one a Palestinian.  In fact, most were Saudis, Israel's new found friend.
Click to expand...


And Arabs-Moslems, all of whom read the Koran, pray toward Mecca and share a common revulsion for Christians and Jews. 

Strange how those people became your new found friends.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT!  You have a very fine brain Louie.  Let us Americans never forget these Zionists.  Right Louie?
Click to expand...




montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT!  You have a very fine brain Louie.  Let us Americans never forget these Zionists.  Right Louie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not one a Palestinian.  In fact, most were Saudis, Israel's new found friend.
Click to expand...


Yep! Great point.  Not a single Palestinian.  Oh how they grieved for us dead Americans & others.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Sixties Fan

Retail Tech Innovation Is Booming In Israel


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Retail Tech Innovation Is Booming In Israel


Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retail Tech Innovation Is Booming In Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
Click to expand...


When you do come up with even ONE Arab or Palestinian accomplishment, then.....we may answer that anti Jewish question.


----------



## louie888

Softball, LOL.

1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions

Now, answer the question.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Softball, LOL.
> 
> 1001 Inventions - Discover a Golden Age, Inspire a Better Future  | 1001 Inventions
> 
> Now, answer the question.



Hardball, because you're only minor league. 


Beyond 'Tolerance' and 'Intolerance': Deconstructing the Myth of the Islamic Golden Age


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retail Tech Innovation Is Booming In Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
Click to expand...

Like how the Zionists have incited all the recent revolutions in Egypt, Syria, Libya?  How Turkey is always on the verge of revolution?
Yep, it's all the Zionists doing.


----------



## fanger

What goes around, InDepend's


----------



## MJB12741

Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls


Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
Click to expand...



OUTSTANDING POINT! You have a very fine brain Louie. Let us Americans never forget these Zionist terrorists. Right Louie?


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT! You have a very fine brain Louie. Let us Americans never forget these Zionist terrorists. Right Louie?
Click to expand...

I will explain this once by asking a simple question.

WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT IS A PICTURE OF?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT! You have a very fine brain Louie. Let us Americans never forget these Zionist terrorists. Right Louie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will explain this once by asking a simple question.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT IS A PICTURE OF?
Click to expand...


A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT GONE WRONG?

Make sure you plagiarize a response. When you try and respond on your own, you get confused.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Now Superman is Not the Only One Who can See Through Walls
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING POINT! You have a very fine brain Louie. Let us Americans never forget these Zionist terrorists. Right Louie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will explain this once by asking a simple question.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT IS A PICTURE OF?
Click to expand...


Are they not those damn Zionist terrorists you refer to?


----------



## MJB12741

Hey Louie I have an idea.  Lets go one on one with Israeli & Palestinian contributions to peace, mankind & civilization.  Okay by you?


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> What goes around, InDepend's


Thanks for admitting you're full of crap concerning "peace" in the Middle East.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Are they not those damn Zionist terrorists you refer to?


That is what we were told by the zionist press. Sadly, they left out the FACT that many of those men turned out to be alive and well.

Living suicide hijackers? Really? Your tool rating just increased (+2).


----------



## MJB12741

So, what about us going one on one with Israeli vs. Palestinian contributions to peace, mankind & civilization?  Would that not be fair?  Heck, if you get stuck you can even call on Monte to help you with his impeccable research.  Okay?


----------



## louie888

You posted it. It was another zionist lie that you fell for.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> You posted it. It was another zionist lie that you fell for.



Aw gee Louie.  What you got against Palestinians?  Don't you want to educate those Zionists to the truth of Palestinian contributions to world humanity?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> You posted it. It was another zionist lie that you fell for.



The Baghdad Bob Cult has you as one of its groupies. Narly, dude.


----------



## MJB12741

Well, I guess Louie doesn't want to share with us Palestinian contributions to the world.  Gosh I wonder why that is?  So what can I do but continue to share Israeli contributions?

Thanks To Israel, You Won't Be Woken Up By Snoring Anymore


----------



## MJB12741

Oh gee. Already well over 100 Israel contributions to the world posted & hundreds more still left.  How much longer can anyone keep this going before ending up a real stiff daddy, in a long black Caddie, going for a one way ride?

This new Israeli invention will make a phone call in a crowded place easier then ever


----------



## louie888

There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.

And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?


I'm very happy that over 900 of those inventions are from several hundred years ago and aren't useful today.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?


Google "20th century Muslim inventions" to discover how useless Muslims have been in the last several hundred years.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?
> 
> 
> 
> Google "20th century Muslim inventions" to discover how useless Muslims have been in the last several hundred years.
Click to expand...

Interesting that such a useless people now have nearly 2 billion followers, while Judaism, which began centuries prior, is still  struggling at a few million, no?


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?



How do like that folks?  Over 1000 Muslim contributions.  Now we're not talking Israeli vs. Palestinian contributions.  So lets see now, who has made more religious contributions to the a better world, Muslims or Jews.  What do you think Louie?


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do like that folks?  Over 1000 Muslim contributions.  Now we're not talking Israeli vs. Palestinian contributions.  So lets see now, who has made more religious contributions to the a better world, Muslims or Jews.  What do you think Louie?
Click to expand...

As stated, it is interesting that such a useless people now have nearly 2 billion followers, while Judaism, which began centuries prior, is still struggling at a few million, no?

Beyond that, as I explained prior, you are the sick SOB who would compare the African-American's contributions during their slavery to their white slavemasters. Normal people don't do that, but that is the zionist mentality.


----------



## MJB12741

Oh well, back to the subject of Israel:  Helping to make a better world.  Oh gosh I'm getting tired already.  

Thanks to Israel, Space Technology Will Never be the Same


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?
> 
> 
> 
> Google "20th century Muslim inventions" to discover how useless Muslims have been in the last several hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that such a useless people now have nearly 2 billion followers, while Judaism, which began centuries prior, is still  struggling at a few million, no?
Click to expand...

You mean 1.9 billion starving members and the elite living it up.
We all know all of those civil wars all over the Middle East are due to Israel.
Feeling stupid yet?
Or are you too stupid to realize how stupid you are?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> There were over 1000 posted by Muslims... you lose.
> 
> And beyond that how many of your have already been debunked as lies?



Here you go. Enjoy your Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.


Beyond 'Tolerance' and 'Intolerance': Deconstructing the Myth of the Islamic Golden Age


----------



## MJB12741

Please, please, don't piss him off with his stupidity.  We may lose him here.


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Oh well, back to the subject of Israel:  Helping to make a better world.  Oh gosh I'm getting tired already.
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Space Technology Will Never be the Same


Now that we are back, answer the question you have run for pages on.

*Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to the subject of Israel:  Helping to make a better world.  Oh gosh I'm getting tired already.
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Space Technology Will Never be the Same
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we are back, answer the question you have run for pages on.
> 
> *Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*
Click to expand...

Oh no!  You win!  You posted the word *hasbara*!


----------



## MJB12741

Wonderful news.  A strong & growing bond between nuclear Israel & India to keep nuclear Muslim nations in checkmate.   LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

While India Suffers From Extreme Water Shortages, Israel is There to Help


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes around, InDepend's
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you're full of crap concerning "peace" in the Middle East.
Click to expand...

Oh no Your the one full of crap, israel will lose it's cash Cow, and with it will go the Loan Guarantees israel will have to spend it's own money on security and defense... only then will they be ready to sue for Peace


----------



## MJB12741

Is there any American who is against a strong & growing Israel/India bond?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Israeli technology to help clean Yamuna


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes around, InDepend's
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you're full of crap concerning "peace" in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Your the one full of crap, israel will lose it's cash Cow, and with it will go the Loan Guarantees israel will have to spend it's own money on security and defense... only then will they be ready to sue for Peace
Click to expand...

The only money Israel should get from any nation is via commerce.
And Israel is fully capable of doing so...and then nuking anyone who attacks them.
Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## louie888

Indeependent said:


> and then nuking anyone who attacks them


We have a new dumbest post ever. Who'da thunk it possible.


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Oh well, back to the subject of Israel:  Helping to make a better world.  Oh gosh I'm getting tired already.
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Space Technology Will Never be the Same


Kind of one sided when the US Taxpayer Guarantees the loans made to israeli start ups


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's work to cure cancer.  Bless you Israel.

Israel Develops Groundbreaking Technology to Help Cure Cancer!


----------



## fanger

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes around, InDepend's
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you're full of crap concerning "peace" in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Your the one full of crap, israel will lose it's cash Cow, and with it will go the Loan Guarantees israel will have to spend it's own money on security and defense... only then will they be ready to sue for Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only money Israel should get from any nation is via commerce.
> And Israel is fully capable of doing so...and then nuking anyone who attacks them.
> Be careful what you ask for.
Click to expand...

It won't be me Nuking israel, it will come from somewhere closer


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Israel's work to cure cancer.  Bless you Israel.
> 
> Israel Develops Groundbreaking Technology to Help Cure Cancer!


Now that we are back, answer the question you have run for pages on.

*Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## MJB12741

Oh Lord, i'm exhausted posting endless Israeli contributions to a better world with hundreds more to go.   Need to take a break.  But good news, I'll be back.  Meanwhile I look forward to having the Pali supporters educate the Zionists to Palestinian contributions to a better world.  Later ya'll.


----------



## fanger

Israel tops the league in all round defense


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Oh Lord, i'm exhausted posting endless Israeli contributions to a better world with hundreds more to go.   Need to take a break.  But good news, I'll be back.  Meanwhile I look forward to having the Pali supporters educate the Zionists to Palestinian contributions to a better world.  Later ya'll.



Good news.  I'm back for awhile.  Needed a break from posting Israel's endless contributions to a better world.  

Israel's Solar-Powered 'Trees': For Smartphones And Community


----------



## MJB12741

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=26403


----------



## MJB12741

If it's good for Israel, it's good for the USA

Israel to energize Michigan’s hybrid and electric batteries


----------



## MJB12741

Energy News Roundup: $15B Israeli Gas Deal, $5B Marcellus Gas Pipeline and Venezuelan Leadership Shakeup


----------



## louie888

You have run for pages on this one.

*Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

louie888 said:


> You have run for pages on this one.
> 
> *Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*




*Yes,  any and all of the hasbara links that we guys post outdoes  all the death and horror brought on our world by Islamist terrorists.

Israel creates good, Muslims kill.

Israel creates good, Muslims cry and then kill.

Israel loves life.  Islam loves death.

Israel saves lives.  Islam takes lives.*


----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, any and all of the hasbara links that we guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by Islamist terrorists.


LOL! THAT IS A WINNER!

May I use that in my sig?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any and all of the hasbara links that we guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by Islamist terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! THAT IS A WINNER!
> 
> May I use that in my sig?
Click to expand...


Go ahead. You plagiarize ruthlessly. Just steal what you want.


----------



## MJB12741

3 d printers.  An Israeli product of tikkun-olam. 

Innovators to Gather in Israel to Use 3D Printers to Help The Disabled | 3DPrint.com | The Voice of 3D Printing / Additive Manufacturing


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> 3 d printers.  An Israeli product of tikkun-olam.
> 
> Innovators to Gather in Israel to Use 3D Printers to Help The Disabled | 3DPrint.com | The Voice of 3D Printing / Additive Manufacturing


*Still running?

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

So You Want to Boycott Israel? Here’s A List of Products and Services You Need to Start With....


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> So You Want to Boycott Israel? Here’s A List of Products and Services You Need to Start With....



Even the lives of those who want to boycott Israel have been improved thanks to Israel.  For them to want to boycott Israel is a classic example of Palestinian mentality.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So You Want to Boycott Israel? Here’s A List of Products and Services You Need to Start With....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the lives of those who want to boycott Israel have been improved thanks to Israel.  For them to want to boycott Israel is a classic example of Palestinian mentality.
Click to expand...


Yet another Israeli improvement for the world.

A technology to stop rail death in its tracks


----------



## MJB12741

Researchers In Israel Announce A Revolutionary Alternative To Fuel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli engineering firm helps start-ups make new technologies for people with disabilities


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, making a better world, for Arabs included


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel, making a better world, for Arabs included



Well documented fact that as soon as Israel turned the near wasteland into a thriving metropolis, here came hoards of Palestinians to claim "It's their land."


----------



## MJB12741

Israel to build model farm in South Sudan


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli team to help put ‘disaster robots’ on their feet


----------



## louie888

*Still running?

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *Still running?
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*



If it's death and horror you want, it's your co-Death Cultists who are currently slaughtering their way across Iraq and Syria who can float your boat. It's largely muhammedans slaughtering muhammedans.

Shirley, Allah has a sense of humor.


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> *Still running?
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*



LMAO!  "Zionist terrorists."  Good one Louie.  Thanks for all the laughs.  Enjoy!  

Thanks To Israel, You'll Never Have To Buy Gas Again


----------



## MJB12741

Making the world beautiful, one glass pane at a time


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Making the world beautiful, one glass pane at a time


*Still running?

Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*


----------



## MJB12741

India to adopt Israeli technology in agriculture: Minister


----------



## MJB12741

Why The World’s Largest Tech Companies All Want A Piece Of The Israeli Pie


----------



## MJB12741

Parking your car just got easier thanks to Israeli tech


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making the world beautiful, one glass pane at a time
> 
> 
> 
> *Still running?
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*
Click to expand...

The Links serve to make you look like a yet bigger asshole.


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making the world beautiful, one glass pane at a time
> 
> 
> 
> *Still running?
> 
> Do any of the hasbara links that you guys post make up for all the death and horror brought on our world by zionist terrorists?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Links serve to make you look like a yet bigger asshole.
Click to expand...


Oh Lord  I love him.for his stupidity. He baits easy.  As long as I can keep him coming back to keep this thread going strong I can post at least another 200 worldly contributions by Israel.   

A herbal remedy for the ‘bug crisis’


----------



## MJB12741

Yo, Louie boy, where are ya?  Need you here.  Enjoy!

Intel looks to Israel for the next big thing in cybersecurity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is considered to be the second largest supplier of Medical Device solutions worldwide. 
Israel ranked 1st in Medical Device patents per capita (4th in absolute figures). 
There are over 1,100 life science companies in Israel; 65% of them are Medical Device firms.
(full article online)

Medical Devices from Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel is considered to be the second largest supplier of Medical Device solutions worldwide.
> Israel ranked 1st in Medical Device patents per capita (4th in absolute figures).
> There are over 1,100 life science companies in Israel; 65% of them are Medical Device firms.
> (full article online)
> 
> Medical Devices from Israel



True.  Hard to belief so many worldly contributions by Israel for better lives.  Especially considering Palestinians Israel has to deal with.


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Google Glass-style tech does night vision, too


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Google Glass-style tech does night vision, too


----------



## MJB12741

Israel prepared to help India with latest border management technology


----------



## MJB12741

Is there anyone who doesn't bless Israel for all these endless contributions to a better world for humanity?

How Israel’s desalination technology is helping the world fight water shortage


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli glass tech can help car windows show ads


----------



## MJB12741

How Israel’s desalination technology is helping the world fight water shortage


----------



## MJB12741

Solar window is ‘green’ game-changer


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Helping Rwanda with Green Technology - Jewish Business News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Sixties Fan for helping to educate everyone to Israel's endless worldly contributions for better lives.  Hard to believe what Israel has achieved since 1948.  Especially when we consider the Palestinians Israel has to deal with. So many more not yet posted here for all peace loving people throughout the world to enjoy.

Google showcases Israeli innovation helping people with disabilities


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Technology Helping Humanity


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible

Thanks to Israel, this Invention Will Help 1/3 of the World


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israeli tech seeks to undo the damage of pesticides


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Israeli tech seeks to undo the damage of pesticides


Cuba did that decades ago.

Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli tech seeks to undo the damage of pesticides
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba did that decades ago.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


Are the two things the same?
I do not think so.

What Cuba Can Teach Us About Food and Climate Change


----------



## MJB12741

Hong Kong Makes Its Pitch for Deeper Business Ties with ‘Start-Up Nation’ Israel


----------



## MJB12741

I love this one.  And will our US military.  Thank you Israel.

Israel Just Unveiled Technology That Will Save a lot of US and Israeli Soldiers Lives


----------



## MJB12741

OurCrowd at SXSW 2015: Israeli innovation and the global tech market - OurCrowd


----------



## MJB12741

65 years of innovation, from Rummikub to the ‘God Particle’


----------



## MJB12741

So good to see US aid to Israel going to so many humanitarian causes for better lives throughout the world.  Gosh I wonder where are US financial aid to Palestinians goes for?

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India


----------



## Eloy

MJB12741 said:


> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India


Why have you posted a link without any comment?
Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
What is your point?


----------



## Indeependent

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
Click to expand...

Number 1...reread the Link as you read a lot into it that isn't there.
Number 2...What's an occupied territory when the other guys started a war and got their asses kicked?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number 1...reread the Link as you read a lot into it that isn't there.
> Number 2...What's an occupied territory when the other guys started a war and got their asses kicked?
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> Number 2...What's an occupied territory when the other guys started a war and got their asses kicked?


Israeli false narrative.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number 1...reread the Link as you read a lot into it that isn't there.
> Number 2...What's an occupied territory when the other guys started a war and got their asses kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2...What's an occupied territory when the other guys started a war and got their asses kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli false narrative.
Click to expand...


Usual Tinmore slogan.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
Click to expand...


FYI.  The thread title is "Israel Helping To Make A Better World."  And that is the point of all these 100's of posts to prove Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world.  And so many more yet to come.  Get it yet?


----------



## Eloy

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI.  The thread title is "Israel Helping To Make A Better World."  And that is the point of all these 100's of posts to prove Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world.  And so many more yet to come.  Get it yet?
Click to expand...

No; I do not understand how businesses from countries whose governments or press are supposed to be anti-Israel still sign contracts with Israeli companies. Why did you not comment on your own link?


----------



## Indeependent

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI.  The thread title is "Israel Helping To Make A Better World."  And that is the point of all these 100's of posts to prove Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world.  And so many more yet to come.  Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; I do not understand how businesses from countries whose governments or press are supposed to be anti-Israel still sign contracts with Israeli companies. Why did you not comment on your own link?
Click to expand...

Do not confuse educated business people with uneducated Liberal university students.


----------



## MJB12741

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> War Doesn’t Faze Startup Nation’s Fans In Ireland And India
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you posted a link without any comment?
> Do you like the fact that businessmen in Ireland and India do business with Israeli start-up companies?
> Do you think the press in Ireland and India should not criticize Israeli policy in the Occupied Territories because some businessmen in these countries admire Israeli technology?
> Do you believe the governments of Ireland and India should have laws preventing private corporations from having commerce with companies in Israel if the countries' foreign policy disapproves of the occupation?
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI.  The thread title is "Israel Helping To Make A Better World."  And that is the point of all these 100's of posts to prove Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world.  And so many more yet to come.  Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; I do not understand how businesses from countries whose governments or press are supposed to be anti-Israel still sign contracts with Israeli companies. Why did you not comment on your own link?
Click to expand...


OUTSTANDING POINT!  Finally even you seem to understand all those countries you & your ilk claim are anti Israel in reality, are not.


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israels' worldly contributions?

Israel farms the world | Reporting on the Middle East, Science, and Education


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Launch Research Satellite, Will Track Climate ChangeThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 8 Av 5777 – July 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel to Launch Research Satellite, Will Track Climate ChangeThe Jewish Press | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 8 Av 5777 – July 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com



Hard to believe .  Now hundreds of Israel contributions to a better world posted.  And yet, so many more to go.

Israel Just Unveiled Technology That Will Save a lot of US and Israeli Soldiers Lives


----------



## MJB12741

Jeeze.  Little did I know how endless are Israel's contributions for better lives here in the USA & throughout the world.  So many more not even mentioned yet.

How Israeli Desalination Technology Is Helping Solve California’s Devastating Drought


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping to cure cancer.

Thanks to Israel, Detecting Cancer Will be Easier Then Ever


----------



## MJB12741

Israel to build model farm in South Sudan


----------



## MJB12741

Here's a beauty for all people of love & peace to appreciate.  Israel helping refugees even from enemy countries.


To the refugees it doesn’t matter that we’re Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

VivaTech 2017: Israeli innovation on full display at Paris tech conference


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi Editor: Arabs Envy Indian Prime Minister’s Visit to Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Helping The World’s Airline Industry Tackle Cyber-Security Threats


----------



## MJB12741

Tel Aviv Awarded Title Of ‘World’s Smartest City’ At 2014 Smart City Expo


----------



## MJB12741

Israel prepared to help India with latest border management technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Avocado Paving the Way to Prosperity in IsraelThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 12 Av 5777 – August 3, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

2018 Israeli Technological Innovation Consortia Launch UnderwayThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 11 Av 5777 – August 2, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Israel prepared to help India with latest border management technology


*China warns India of 'serious consequences' over border*
*PressTV-China warns India of 'serious consequences'*


----------



## MJB12741

On & on it goes for Israel's endless worldly contributions for better lives.  Gosh I wonder why no one has started a thread of Palestinian contributions to the world?

Google showcases Israeli innovation helping people with disabilities


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Helping Rwanda with Green Technology - Jewish Business News


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli startup Kado development of the world’s thinnest wall charger


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists offer rays of hope in fight against skin cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Uri attack: Israel ready to help India with cutting-edge technology to secure borders


----------



## MJB12741

Now already hundreds of worldly contributions by Israel posted for better lives.  And yet, so many more to go.  Jeeze I'm getting tired.  But good news, I'll make it.

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indian PM’s security goes to the (Israeli) dogs


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Yes but what about all the Palestinian contributions helping the world?


----------



## Indeependent

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but what about all the Palestinian contributions helping the world?
Click to expand...

Fake News Videos!


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but what about all the Palestinian contributions helping the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News Videos!
Click to expand...


Yes.  Not exactly Palestinian alternative facts.


----------



## MJB12741

Oh well, back to "Israel murdering children."

Israel invents mind-blowing technology to help cancer patients


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## louie888

Now you are spamming the same links? LOL!


----------



## MJB12741

Aw, bless you for chiming in.  How proud of you I am.


The Israeli volunteers helping Syria’s traumatized refugees


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli scientists offer rays of hope in fight against skin cancer


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel helping to save children, even among the Arab neighbors.

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

Not good enough.  How about Israel saving yet another Gaza Palestinian?  Of course the Palestinians would have done the same for  an Israeli. Right?


israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## louie888

MJB12741 said:


> Not good enough. How about Israel saving yet another Gaza Palestinian? Of course the Palestinians would have done the same for an Israeli. Right?


*Palestinians sent four firefighting teams to help put out Israeli wildfires*


*Report: Local Palestinian Family Helped Rescue Israelis Injured in Deadly West Bank Bus Crash*


----------



## MJB12741

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough. How about Israel saving yet another Gaza Palestinian? Of course the Palestinians would have done the same for an Israeli. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians sent four firefighting teams to help put out Israeli wildfires*
> 
> 
> *Report: Local Palestinian Family Helped Rescue Israelis Injured in Deadly West Bank Bus Crash*
Click to expand...


Oh Louie.  How wonderful.  Can we join together in educating those Zionists to all the Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## MJB12741

israel helping children - AOL Image Search Results


----------



## MJB12741

Israel- Helping Children With Heart Disease


----------



## MJB12741

Ynetnews Activism - Helping Haiti in Israel's name


----------



## MJB12741

Good News from Israel | HuffPost


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli tech seeks to undo the damage of pesticides


----------



## MJB12741

All over the world there are Israeli contributions to better lives.

Gujarat farmers set to go Hi-Tech with the help of Israeli Green tech


----------



## MJB12741

Google showcases Israeli innovation helping people with disabilities


----------



## MJB12741

Israel, truly a light unto all nations. 

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

INCREDIBLE!

Israeli Surgeons Perform Rare In-Utero Heart Operation To Save Fetus’ Life


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Gaze Into The Eyes To Detect Alzheimer’s Disease Early


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Jewish/Israeli Innovations That We Could NOT Imagine Living Without Them | JewFacts


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions to better lives?  I fear I won't live long enough to ever list all of them so far.  Still hundreds left not listed yet.

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions


----------



## MJB12741

Great Israeli Inventions: Get to know some famous inventions from Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Made in Israel – The top 64 innovations developed in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Here's a beauty.  Israel firefighters helping in Macedonia. 

Watch: Israeli firefighting planes operating in Macedonia


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘You Are Israel’ shows how Israel is helping to heal the world - ReWalk – More Than Walking


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Here's a beauty.  Israel firefighters helping in Macedonia.
> 
> Watch: Israeli firefighting planes operating in Macedonia


*Palestinians send four firefighting teams to help put out Israeli wildfires*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ildfires-after-terrorism-claims-a7438501.html

*Israel Refuses Entry to Palestinian Firefighters Being Honored for Carmel Fire Assistance*
Ceremony forced into cancellation after only 7 out 10 granted permits; PA: How could the same men be allowed in to fight the fire but not to be honored for their assistance?; IDF: It was a bureaucratic mistake.
Israel refuses entry to Palestinian firefighters being honored for Carmel fire assistance


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a beauty.  Israel firefighters helping in Macedonia.
> 
> Watch: Israeli firefighting planes operating in Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians send four firefighting teams to help put out Israeli wildfires*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ildfires-after-terrorism-claims-a7438501.html
> 
> *Israel Refuses Entry to Palestinian Firefighters Being Honored for Carmel Fire Assistance*
> Ceremony forced into cancellation after only 7 out 10 granted permits; PA: How could the same men be allowed in to fight the fire but not to be honored for their assistance?; IDF: It was a bureaucratic mistake.
> Israel refuses entry to Palestinian firefighters being honored for Carmel fire assistance
Click to expand...


Get real Israel hater  !!!
Making the usual mountain out of a molehill , and from 2010 - no less. 
------------
The Israel Defense Forces said that the permits were denied due to a bureaucratic mistake, explaining that the list of names was processed without the firefighters' identification numbers attached.

The army said it was now working on getting the honorees the correct permits.

read more: Israel refuses entry to Palestinian firefighters being honored for Carmel fire assistance


read more: Israel refuses entry to Palestinian firefighters being honored for Carmel fire assistance


----------



## fanger

The Izzy's let them in when they needed help, then refused entry due to " a bureaucratic mistake."
 funny how there was no room for a " a bureaucratic mistake." while israel burned


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> The Izzy's let them in when they needed help, then refused entry due to " a bureaucratic mistake."
> funny how there was no room for a " a bureaucratic mistake." while israel burned



Another Jew hater libel.

Nothing new under the Muslim skies


----------



## MJB12741

Here is a look at Israeli & Palestinian contributions to the world in a nutshell even Pali supporters can understand.


----------



## MJB12741

What has Israel contributed to the world and what have the Palestinians?


----------



## fanger

Why is it when israeli actions are called into question, you hide behind the jew label, not all jews are israeli, and not all israeli's are jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Why is it when israeli actions are called into question, you hide behind the jew label, not all jews are israeli, and not all israeli's are jews



Where is your list of Palestinian contributions to the world?  Arab?
Muslim?

A reminder:

Most Jews are Zionists = 
"a movement for (originally) the re-establishment and (now) the development and protection of a Jewish nation in what is now Israel"

Re-establishment, by the Jewish People/Nation, who are the rightful indigenous owners of the Land of Israel.

You hate three things:

1)  Jews

2) That the world has not been able to keep the Jews from re-establishing the Jewish Nation on its historical Jewish Homeland

3) Despite all the efforts, Israel has not been destroyed, is getting stronger and the "Palestinians" weaker.

Now, stick to the subject of this thread.


----------



## fanger

Why does a sub tribe need to feel the urge to be seen as contributing to the outside world, to exist is enough for a lot of tribes around the world.

1) I dont "hate" jews, if that were so, why would I come here daily to educate some of them?
2) Israel is out of control in Palestine
3)How does weakening Palestinians make you stronger?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Why does a sub tribe need to feel the urge to be seen as contributing to the outside world, to exist is enough for a lot of tribes around the world.
> 
> 1) I dont "hate" jews, if that were so, why would I come here daily to educate some of them?
> 2) Israel is out of control in Palestine
> 3)How does weakening Palestinians make you stronger?



1) Are we off topic, I do not know? (continue at at All News thread, if necessary)
2) How are Jews a "sub-tribe"?  To which tribe?
3) As Palestinians and Muslims steal everything under the sun, for the past 100 years,  and allege all sort of things including genocide to the Jews, why shouldn't the Jewish People accent all the good they have always done, and continue to do, and will continue to do, as opposed to what the Palestinians have to show for themselves?
4) You have not proven on any thread how Israel is out of control in "Palestine".  By the way, the Mandate for Palestine was over in 1948. And to this day there is no country called Palestine.
5) We have shown many times how Israel helps the Arabs, always has.  The Jews returning to their homeland always helped Arabs and others who were immigrating into the land with jobs, etc.
It is all recorded and well documented.

I have already posted, about twice, all the accomplishments the Palestinian Arabs have given the world since 1948, which is even
before they adopted the National identity of being Palestinians (Let us not forget that if the British had named the Mandate for the Jewish State on the Jewish Ancient Homeland as they should have, would the Arabs on the land be calling themselves Israelis or Israelites?)

So now, it is more than time that you also post about  the contributions Israel brings to the world, or .....start your own thread where you may post about all the contributions you find from Gaza and Areas A and B from Judea and Samaria.  Also, you may add all your favorite things and places in Gaza and those other areas.

Be positive.

Let the world know the side you think is not being shown about the Palestinians or the areas they live in.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Argentinian-Israeli Doctor Saving Syrian War Victims


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

7 incredible new things the world can thank Israel for


----------



## MJB12741

Modern Israeli Inventions


----------



## MJB12741

Even in medical advances Israel is among the worlds leaders.

The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for a better lives?


Making the world a better place for everyone


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Israeli Minister Calls on Trump Administration to Condemn Nazi Symbols in Charlottesville*
Source: *Haaretz*

Education Minister Naftali Bennett said on Sunday that the U.S. administration must condemn the use of Nazi symbols in a white supremacist rally a day earlier in Charlottesville, Virginia. Bennett was the first Israeli minister to denounce the demonstration. 

-snip- 

"Flags and symbols that go unobstructed in the United States not only harm the Jewish community and other minorities, but humiliate the millions of American soldiers who paid with their lives to protect the U.S. and the entire world from the Nazis," said Bennett. "It is on the leaders of the U.S. to condemn and denounce manifestations of anti-Semitism that we have seen in recent days." 

-snip- 

The Anti-Defamation League, a Jewish NGO that combats bigotry, released a statement on Sunday afternoon calling on U.S. President Donald Trump to call out and condemn white supremacy in the wake of the violence that broke out the day before in Charlottesville, Virginia. 

"ADL supports the response from many elected officials, public figures and community leaders and welcomes President Trump’s condemnation of hate and violence," the statement reads in part. "However, the president must clearly denounce white supremacy in all forms."

Read more: *Israeli minister calls on Trump administration to condemn Nazi symbols in Charlottesville*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Well lets see now.  Which should we Americans support, AIPAC or Sharia law here in the USA?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli public research university was the only non-US institution to finish in the top 15 of the list of 200 schools.

(full article online)

Israel’s Weizmann Institute of Science Ranked Sixth Worldwide in Annual Innovation Index


----------



## MJB12741

65 top ways Israel is saving our planet


----------



## Sixties Fan

four-year-old boy from Gaza is able to walk after undergoing complex surgery at Hadassah-University Medical Center, in Jerusalem’s Ein Kerem, to remove a tumor from his chest.

Born with a number of birth defects in his spine and chest, Sliman was taken during his short life to several hospitals in Gaza where unsuccessful attempts were made to diagnose his condition. He had been operated on in the past to reduce congestion on the cervical spine due to the lack of development of the vertebrae, but his clinical condition did not improve due to the lack of proper treatment for the other problems he suffered.

(full story online)

Gaza boy able to walk after Jerusalem doctors remove tumor


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to send aid to Sierra Leone after devastating landslide


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel to send aid to Sierra Leone after devastating landslide



No surprise Israel helping in Sierra Leone.  All over the world Israel has helped others during crises & disasters.  Who can ever forget this one in Haiti?

Israeli medical, relief groups continue helping in Haiti


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to send aid to Sierra Leone after devastating landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise Israel helping in Sierra Leone.  All over the world Israel has helped others during crises & disasters.  Who can ever forget this one in Haiti?
> 
> Israeli medical, relief groups continue helping in Haiti
Click to expand...


In fact, a  year old pregnant Haitian woman even named her newborn baby Israel to honor the Israeli's who saved their lives during the crisis.


----------



## MJB12741

Haitian mother who gave birth in field hospital names baby Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## Challenger

I agree with most of what's posted here. If only the Zionists would just stop doing thing like this:

"When they discovered the location of the 20-year-old Palestinian, they assaulted the doctors and nurses treating Abu Ghanam, preventing medical staff from taking him into the operating room.

Abu Ghanam’s condition quickly deteriorated. Doctors tried unsuccessfully to resuscitate the man in a nearby X-Ray room, but he was declared dead at the scene 20 minutes later. Amid the chaos, Palestinian activists at the hospital smuggled the body out of the medical compound.

_“Words fail to convey the gravity of the police’s conduct inside the hospital,”_ B’Tselem said. _“The fright engendered by scores of armed police raiding a hospital cannot be downplayed. When these feelings of terror are accompanied by an assault on medical staff and interference with medical care, the situation escalates to one of a real risk to the lives of the many patients in the hospital.”_

*Noting that the July 21 police raid was just one in a series of many, the NGO stressed that Israel continues to violate international law, which stipulates that medical facilities treating the wounded are protected areas.*

Israeli police raid on hospital over critically wounded Palestinian caught on film | TravelWireNews

We'd all think they were wonderful.


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions?

Made in Israel – The top 64 innovations developed in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 of the hottest self-driving technologies from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 top travel technologies to ease your journeys


----------



## MJB12741

_Incredible!

Amazing Israeli Medical Breakthroughs
_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> I agree with most of what's posted here. If only the Zionists would just stop doing thing like this:
> 
> "When they discovered the location of the 20-year-old Palestinian, they assaulted the doctors and nurses treating Abu Ghanam, preventing medical staff from taking him into the operating room.
> 
> Abu Ghanam’s condition quickly deteriorated. Doctors tried unsuccessfully to resuscitate the man in a nearby X-Ray room, but he was declared dead at the scene 20 minutes later. Amid the chaos, Palestinian activists at the hospital smuggled the body out of the medical compound.
> 
> _“Words fail to convey the gravity of the police’s conduct inside the hospital,”_ B’Tselem said. _“The fright engendered by scores of armed police raiding a hospital cannot be downplayed. When these feelings of terror are accompanied by an assault on medical staff and interference with medical care, the situation escalates to one of a real risk to the lives of the many patients in the hospital.”_
> 
> *Noting that the July 21 police raid was just one in a series of many, the NGO stressed that Israel continues to violate international law, which stipulates that medical facilities treating the wounded are protected areas.*
> 
> Israeli police raid on hospital over critically wounded Palestinian caught on film | TravelWireNews
> 
> We'd all think they were wonderful.


I agree with your post. The motive behind "brand Israel" is to deflect from actions that Israel wants to hide.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In world first, Israeli man gets lab-grown bone tissue injected in arm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-made Woundclot, which can stop bleeding in 40 seconds, found effective in stopping blood flow even from wound to artery or stomach, Border Police report after product is tested in the field • Police forces worldwide express interest in bandage.

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=44695


----------



## MJB12741

And then we have hi tech for the world.

http://www.miksam.co.il/uploaded/029-030.PDF


----------



## MJB12741

All this & so much more.  Even with having Palestinians to deal with daily.

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

The land is Israel with all their achievements.

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/mzuckerman/articles/2008/05/16/israels-historic-achievement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Teaching the world how to make the desert bloom


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Teaching the world how to make the desert bloom



And as soon as Israel turned this near wasteland into a blooming metropolis, here came hoards of Palestinians to claim --- it's their land.


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time


----------



## MJB12741

More world benefits from Israel.  Is there no end to these?

Israel's innovation benefits the world


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

So many Israeli benefits to the USA..

Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America


----------



## MJB12741

Cool!

http://www.aipac.org/learn/about-israel/israel-around-the-world


----------



## MJB12741

http://verygoodnewsisrael.


----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Giving back to Israel: Seven Taiwanese volunteers share their stories


----------



## GHook93

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel, making a better world, for Arabs included



It is true, but the number is much greater than 500k. In fact the vast majority of people who now call themselves Palestinians are direct descendants of Arab invaders who came to the Israel during the British White Paper days.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel grants humanitarian aid to residents of village in South Sudan hit by drought.

(full article online)

Watch: Israeli aid comes to South Sudan


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel grants humanitarian aid to residents of village in South Sudan hit by drought.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Israeli aid comes to South Sudan



So many endless contributions helping people for better lives throughout the world by Israel.  But yet the Zionists have never even asked to learn of all the Palestinian contributions.  Why is that?


----------



## MJB12741

Christians sure love Israel.

Israel’s Contributions to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Militia commander says Jewish state’s assistance is life-saving as pro-regime groups, Islamic State besiege Syrian Golan

(full article online)

Taking Israeli aid, Syrian rebel says crisis on Golan overrides old hatreds


----------



## Sixties Fan

For much of the past year, at a range of venues across this strained mosaic of a city, about 500 Jews, Christians, Muslims and who knows who else have been playing in qualifying tournaments — in the garages of Talpiot, in the YMCA, all over the Old City, in Jewish and Arab neighborhoods — bidding to secure a place in Thursday night’s final event.

(full article online)

Jerusalem backgammon contest rolls winning dice for Jewish-Arab coexistence


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel develops 'Medic Shoes' for diabetes patients


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli documentary focuses on remote Siberian nomadic tribe


----------



## MJB12741

Israel delivering better lives.

DELIVERING BETTER LIVES Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli doctors return smiles to African children’s faces


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Tennis Centers | Serving a Better Future for Children


----------



## MJB12741

65 top ways Israel is saving our planet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iceland's capital to deliver food via Israeli-made drones


----------



## MJB12741

In Face Of Global Shortage, World Leaders Praise Israel’s Water Technologies At WATEC Conference


----------



## MJB12741

Even Israeli Arab citizens are grateful to Israel for better lives.  And then we have the PLO & Hamas.  Oh well, it is what it is for Palestinian mentality.

Settlements Have Led to Better Lives for Israeli Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.mashav.mfa.gov.il/MFA/mashav/Latest_News/Pages/Wheelchairs-of-Hope-in-Vietnam.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.mashav.mfa.gov.il/MFA/mashav/Latest_News/Pages/Emergency-Supplies-to-Sri-Lanka.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Jeeze.  Still many more worldly contributions from Israel yet mentioned.

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=44879


----------



## Sixties Fan

New app orients visually impaired in malls, schools, hospitals


----------



## MJB12741

World-Changing Israeli Technologies Wow at Global Investor Summit


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli government energy-related ministries and the US Department of Energy deepen their cooperation in research and development by tripling their budget threefold, according to a press release of the Ministry of Energy.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/israeli-us-energy-rd-to-increase-threefold/2017/08/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli doctors are first to implant device for congestive heart failure


----------



## MJB12741

Christians bless Israel for all worldly contributions to better lives.

Israel’s Contributions to the World


----------



## MJB12741

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli aid group rushes to help flooded Houston


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli doctors successfully operate on Gaza ‘tree man’


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli aid group rushes to help flooded Houston



How wonderful.  Fact is Israel has sent disaster aid groups to now 40 countries in need around the world.  Truly a light unto all nations  Enjoy!

Israel: A Leader in Disaster Relief, Humanitarian Aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

DLD Tel Aviv 2017: Ten Innovation Festival Events Not To Miss


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli doctors successfully operate on Gaza ‘tree man’


Not the first case
Epidermodysplasia verruciformis - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli doctors successfully operate on Gaza ‘tree man’
> 
> 
> 
> Not the first case
> Epidermodysplasia verruciformis - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Isn't it sad how those Zionists don't even ask to learn of all  the Palestinian contributions to the world? 

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israel21c.org/eat-a-purple-potato-if-you-know-whats-good-for-you/


----------



## fanger

Hardly new,  Grown in France from 1812  Vitelotte - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible.  No end to Israel's worldly contributions to better lives.

65 top ways Israel is saving our planet


----------



## MJB12741

As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul



How many Palestinians are here helping us Americans in Houston?

As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Other Donors Gave at Least $32 Million in Aid for Syria


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel and Other Donors Gave at Least $32 Million in Aid for Syria



Is there ANYONE who is not proud of Israel for helping to save the lives of innocent Syrian refugees caught between the evil of Assad & the rebels in their own country?


----------



## MJB12741

This is a must see.  Anyone disagree?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Switzerland sign accords for greater financial services cooperation

Israel, Lithuania, to work together on security


----------



## MJB12741

All this & so much more. 

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

Amazing Israeli Contributions to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul


*Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community*
* Israel says it will donate $1 million in emergency aid to Houston’s Jewish community to aid in post-Harvey recovery efforts. Diaspora Affairs Minister Naftali Bennett says in a statement that the funds will be earmarked to help the 60,000-strong community repair and rebuild schools, synagogues and a community center damaged in the storm and floods.  Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community

Jews only, Eh,  imagine if a muslim country donated, but only to Muslims?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community*
> * Israel says it will donate $1 million in emergency aid to Houston’s Jewish community to aid in post-Harvey recovery efforts. Diaspora Affairs Minister Naftali Bennett says in a statement that the funds will be earmarked to help the 60,000-strong community repair and rebuild schools, synagogues and a community center damaged in the storm and floods.  Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community
> 
> Jews only, Eh,  imagine if a muslim country donated, but only to Muslims?*
Click to expand...


Israid is helping everyone in Houston.

Do you really want a list of Muslims or Muslim countries helping Muslims only?

LOL


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community*
> * Israel says it will donate $1 million in emergency aid to Houston’s Jewish community to aid in post-Harvey recovery efforts. Diaspora Affairs Minister Naftali Bennett says in a statement that the funds will be earmarked to help the 60,000-strong community repair and rebuild schools, synagogues and a community center damaged in the storm and floods.  Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community
> 
> Jews only, Eh,  imagine if a muslim country donated, but only to Muslims?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israid is helping everyone in Houston.
> 
> Do you really want a list of Muslims or Muslim countries helping Muslims only?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

In Houston, yes please


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community*
> * Israel says it will donate $1 million in emergency aid to Houston’s Jewish community to aid in post-Harvey recovery efforts. Diaspora Affairs Minister Naftali Bennett says in a statement that the funds will be earmarked to help the 60,000-strong community repair and rebuild schools, synagogues and a community center damaged in the storm and floods.  Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community
> 
> Jews only, Eh,  imagine if a muslim country donated, but only to Muslims?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israid is helping everyone in Houston.
> 
> Do you really want a list of Muslims or Muslim countries helping Muslims only?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Houston, yes please
Click to expand...


You know what I meant, but had to be dishonest.

A Million Dollars to help the Jewish community of 60,000, who lost their homes and businesses, is but a drop in the bucket, but the Muslim in you had to cry about it.

Sniffffff


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American, even I bless the Zionists in Israel for this.  Yet I despise them for not treating the Palestinians with the surrounding Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- & so well deserve. Want peace, history has proven king Hussein was right.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> As floodwaters recede, Israeli disaster aid is in Houston for the long haul
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community*
> * Israel says it will donate $1 million in emergency aid to Houston’s Jewish community to aid in post-Harvey recovery efforts. Diaspora Affairs Minister Naftali Bennett says in a statement that the funds will be earmarked to help the 60,000-strong community repair and rebuild schools, synagogues and a community center damaged in the storm and floods.  Israel to give $1M in aid to Houston Jewish community
> 
> Jews only, Eh,  imagine if a muslim country donated, but only to Muslims?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israid is helping everyone in Houston.
> 
> Do you really want a list of Muslims or Muslim countries helping Muslims only?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Houston, yes please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what I meant, but had to be dishonest.
> 
> A Million Dollars to help the Jewish community of 60,000, who lost their homes and businesses, is but a drop in the bucket, but the Muslim in you had to cry about it.
> 
> Sniffffff
Click to expand...

No Muslim in me, America as a whole gives israel $4,000,000 a day, every day, israel gives back $1,000,000 for jews only


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Israel, making the lives of Jews, Christians, Muslims and all other religions better]


International aid to Palestinians far exceeds all Marshall Plan aid for post-WWII Europe.

Since 1996, the West Bank has received over 70,000 loans from the UNRWA alone, amounting to over 100 million dollars, and since 1992 Gaza has received over 98,000 UNRWA loans amounting to over 110 million dollars. 

Israel's Support of the Palestinian Economy


What is done with all the Billions of dollars sent to Gaza and the PA?  Where does it all end?
How long will that money continue to flow as so many Arab countries have stopped giving any money,  including what they have promised to give during the 2014 Gaza war? And so many European and other governments have now stopped giving the money which eventually ended up under Hamas' control or Fatah, and not for the purpose of construction?

Is the West Bank ever going to pay the 70,000 plus loans?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ynetnews Culture - Love of soccer brings together Jewish and Arab kids


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Ynetnews Culture - Love of soccer brings together Jewish and Arab kids


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ynetnews Culture - Love of soccer brings together Jewish and Arab kids
Click to expand...


Israel even treats Palestinians with severe illnesses in Israeli hospitals. 

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Wins UN Award for Checking Food Safety


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and US Triple Budget for Joint Energy Research & Development


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coexistence High-Tech Club has 750 Jewish and Muslim Graduates


----------



## Sixties Fan

Massive Israeli Garbage Dump Becomes a Recycling Park


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Achievements You Cannot ‘Pass Over’ (The 10 Plagues in Reverse…)


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian Newspaper Admits: Israel Helps Palestinians


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Summit Showcases Israel’s Technology & Science Leadership


----------



## MJB12741

Little did I know when I posted this thread that I cannot list all of Israel's worldly contributions in just one lifetime.  Already over 700 posted & the lists go on endlessly. 

Israeli Innovation - Changing the World - Wise Money Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Nation: Twelve Israeli Inventions That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

Man oh man.  There's no end to all of Israel's worldly contributions for better lives.  I wonder how many Palestinian contributions to the world for better lives there are? 

Top 10 Israeli inventions you should know about


----------



## Sixties Fan

How one little sensor will make your life better


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv to host world’s largest animal-rights march


----------



## MJB12741

Life saving inventions from Israel.

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s amazing contribution to medical science


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Place Again! Israel Recipient of Most ERC Starting Grants Per Capita


----------



## MJB12741

Even the ancient Israelites made worldly contributions that influenced civilization & other religions of today.

Hebrew Contributions


----------



## MJB12741

Thanks to Israel

65 top ways Israel is saving our planet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to offer Mexico aid as $1 mill approved for Houston Jewish community


----------



## Sixties Fan

IKEA chooses Israeli food-tech firm for new accelerator


----------



## LaDexter

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.




Sincerely,

Col Tom Ossman aka Bin Laden
Mossad Agent Simon Elliot aka Al Baghdadi
Jack Ruby aka Jacob Rubenstein
Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel rushes significant aid overseas in week of world disasters


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Linkiloo

*Israelis doctors save Gazan man with rare disease*

Rare Skin Disease Ruined Gaza Man's Life — Until Israeli Doctors Stepped In

Muhammad Taluli arrived from Gaza at Jerusalem's Hadassah Medical Center a few months ago and unwrapped the cloth from his hands to reveal gray and white growths that looked like tree bark. The doctors had never seen anything like it.

In fact, there have been only a handful of such extreme cases of this rare condition — called epidermodysplasia verruciformis — documented in medical literature around the world, says Dr. Michael Chernofsky, senior hand and microvascular surgeon at Hadassah, who is overseeing the man's treatment.

"I've seen some weird things, but not this," Chernofsky says.

The culprit behind epidermodysplasia verruciformis is the human papillomavirus, which comes in more than 100 different strains, combined with one of many different genetic mutations that limit the body's ability to fight off the virus. When the immune system cannot deal with HPV, the virus can take over the skin, causing the lesions, Chernofsky explains.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I discovered one more thing Palestinians are good at exporting ]

The Palestinian foreign affairs ministry is taking full credit for its (increasingly rare) diplomatic victory.

However, it appears that a separate Palestinian group has exerted most of the pressure, and the PA foreign ministry jumped on the bandwagon afterwards. This group is actually opposed to the PA.

It looks like Israel will need to continue to be more private about its diplomatic efforts in Africa for the time being.

In the end, the African states will act in their own self interest, and the Palestinians have nothing to offer them except *threats*.

(full article online)

Palestinians ecstatic: Africa/Israel conference postponed ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Windy City seeks deeper ties with Startup Nation on technology


----------



## MJB12741

Israel saving Palestinian lives.

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Never mind that the indigenous people of Syria are still there, the Assyrians.  It is now an "Arab country"  ]

Dozens of Syrian civilians have written letters of gratitude to Israel and the IDF for establishing field hospitals on its northern border which provided, and continue to provide, medical care to numerous victims wounded in the country’s ongoing violent civil war.

One 27-year-old Syrian woman, identifiable as ‘G.’ made her way to the Israeli side of the border on the Golan Heights seeking medical care for her son who had been wounded in the fighting.

After the IDF treated her son, G. wrote a letter of appreciation to Israel lamenting the “tragic situation in Syria” and expressing her yearning for peace and the prevention of further bloodshed.

“Syria was the most beautiful country of all Arab countries. We thought that Israel was our enemy, but we realized that it’s good to us. I want to thank the hospitals in Israel and the Israeli army for all its help to the … Syrian children,” she wrote

(full article online)

Mainstream Media Ignoring Syrians’ Changing Attitudes Towards Israel


----------



## MJB12741

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ynetnews News - Israeli rescue teams depart for South Florida


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Students Scholarship Fund has a partnership with the University of Haifa, providing scholarships for underprivileged Palestinians and Israeli Arabs


Chicago businessmen raise funds to send Palestinians to an Israeli university


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Arabs working with Jews for a better world ]

A Jew And An Arab Opened An Ice Cream Parlor Together…


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-designed breast pump promises to suckle where others just suck


----------



## LaDexter

MJB12741 said:


> Israel saving Palestinian lives.
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year





"Treated"


Israel used to have a shortage of "body parts" because Jews don't donate after death.

That shortage became a surplus....

rabbi selling body parts - Google Search


Wonder where the Chosen get their "spare parts?"


----------



## Sixties Fan

LaDexter said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel saving Palestinian lives.
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Treated"
> 
> 
> Israel used to have a shortage of "body parts" because Jews don't donate after death.
> 
> That shortage became a surplus....
> 
> rabbi selling body parts - Google Search
> 
> 
> Wonder where the Chosen get their "spare parts?"
Click to expand...


Amazing, you batted 0 out of 2

1) Organ donation in Jewish law - Wikipedia

2) One case of bad Rabbis, does not all of Judaism make


----------



## LaDexter

From your link....

"
Certain fundamental Jewish law questions arise in issues of organ donation. Donation of an organ from a living person to save another's life, where the donor's health will not appreciably suffer,[1] is permitted and encouraged in Jewish law. Donation of an organ from a dead person is equally permitted for the same purpose: to save a life (_pikuach nefesh_). This simple statement of the issue belies, however, the complexity of defining death in Jewish law. Thus, although there are side issues regarding mutilation of the body etc., the primary issue that prevents organ donation from the dead amongst Jews, in many cases, is the definition of death, simply because to take a life-sustaining organ from a person who was still alive would be murder.

*Because in Jewish law, organ donation raises such difficult questions, it has traditionally been met with some skepticism*. In both Orthodox Judaism and non-Orthodox Judaism, the majority view holds that organ donation is permitted in the case of irreversible cardiac rhythm cessation. However most organs must be transplanted before the heart has ceased, and this has led to much discussion and assessment of Jewish law so that today, whilst there continues to be opposition to transplantation before cardiac/respiratory death, there are several authorities which argue that it is allowed, and this is now the official position of the government of the State of Israel and its Chief Rabbinate."


and then more truth....



Israel's remarkable new steps to solve its organ shortage.


"
This month, Israel launched a new policyto encourage organ donation: Anyone who registers to allow his organs to be taken posthumously gets slight priority if he needs one in the future. When two comparably ill patients are in need, the tie will go to the organ-donation cardholder. The new policy garnered publicity in the Australian, Canadian, South African, and British press.


Meanwhile, under the radar, another, more dramatic Israeli initiative took place: giving compensation to families of deceased organ donors."



hint - the Israeli government wouldn't be doing that if it had a surplus...


----------



## Sixties Fan

LaDexter said:


> From your link....
> 
> "
> Certain fundamental Jewish law questions arise in issues of organ donation. Donation of an organ from a living person to save another's life, where the donor's health will not appreciably suffer,[1] is permitted and encouraged in Jewish law. Donation of an organ from a dead person is equally permitted for the same purpose: to save a life (_pikuach nefesh_). This simple statement of the issue belies, however, the complexity of defining death in Jewish law. Thus, although there are side issues regarding mutilation of the body etc., the primary issue that prevents organ donation from the dead amongst Jews, in many cases, is the definition of death, simply because to take a life-sustaining organ from a person who was still alive would be murder.
> 
> *Because in Jewish law, organ donation raises such difficult questions, it has traditionally been met with some skepticism*. In both Orthodox Judaism and non-Orthodox Judaism, the majority view holds that organ donation is permitted in the case of irreversible cardiac rhythm cessation. However most organs must be transplanted before the heart has ceased, and this has led to much discussion and assessment of Jewish law so that today, whilst there continues to be opposition to transplantation before cardiac/respiratory death, there are several authorities which argue that it is allowed, and this is now the official position of the government of the State of Israel and its Chief Rabbinate."
> 
> 
> and then more truth....
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's remarkable new steps to solve its organ shortage.
> 
> 
> "
> This month, Israel launched a new policyto encourage organ donation: Anyone who registers to allow his organs to be taken posthumously gets slight priority if he needs one in the future. When two comparably ill patients are in need, the tie will go to the organ-donation cardholder. The new policy garnered publicity in the Australian, Canadian, South African, and British press.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, under the radar, another, more dramatic Israeli initiative took place: giving compensation to families of deceased organ donors."
> 
> 
> 
> hint - the Israeli government wouldn't be doing that if it had a surplus...



Which country has a surplus in donated organs, duffus ?

Your first point was about Judaism not allowing donation of organs.
"Israel used to have a shortage of "body parts" because Jews don't donate after death."

You were wrong.

Now, you are grasping at straws .

What other conspiracy theories do you have to share with us?


----------



## MJB12741

How Israel’s desalination technology is helping the world fight water shortage


----------



## LaDexter

Sixties Fan said:


> You were wrong.




Wrong.

When W was President, a network of rabbis distributing body parts without specifying origin was busted, but W sold out and stopped the prosecution - that rabbi was never prosecuted.

Israel did have a body parts shortage.  Jews do not want their corpses ripped apart, which is what YOUR LINK described.

The first time the shortage of Israeli body parts ended was after the 67 war.   The US sent the USS Liberty to investigate Israeli extermination of residents of the Heights, Bank, and Strip.  Israel didn't want the Liberty to look around, so Israel took US warplanes we gave them and deliberately attacked and murdered the Liberty.  Fortunately for Israel; LBJ was a complete and total Zionist Traitor, and told the American people it was an accident.  It wasn't.  

Jews do not value non Jewish life.  That was the real truth of 911 and the night "Moses" came down....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Real Sociedad using Israeli 4D treadmill to rehab players


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Israeli innovations that will outsmart superbugs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Artificial reefs are better than the real thing for divers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fruit fly ‘Iron Dome’ for the farmers of India


----------



## LaDexter

If Israel has so much (post 911) cash, WHY do they need to keep getting $10+ billion per year from the US taxpayer????


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Federal debt for Dummies:

Chart: Who Does the U.S. Gov’t Owe $17 Trillion To?


----------



## MJB12741

Very impressive.

Great Israeli Inventions: Get to know some famous inventions from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Innovation Brings Wildlife Joy to Children's Hospital


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...iven-the-chance-to-work-with-nasa/2017/09/13/


----------



## MJB12741

Excellent.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALRFEADY!

Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, India to Boost Start Up Cooperation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombian president thanks Netanyahu for Israeli help clearing landmines


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech chosen to kill off invasive mussel species at Hoover Dam


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startups shine at Visa’s Everywhere Initiative competition


----------



## MJB12741

Making the world a better place for everyone


----------



## Sixties Fan

Edible Insects Are The Future Of Food, Says Israeli Startup Flying Spark


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Emerges As A Player On The World Stage | HuffPost


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/breaking-news/israel-rescuing-endangered-sea-turtles/2017/09/15/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli company wins Sony Emoji merchandise bid


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dratts !!!!  
One more thing for Israel boycotters to stay away from

Report: Israel behind iPhone-X Tech


----------



## MJB12741

The more Israel contributes to making worldly contributions the more the Pali's & their supporters bitch about it.  Love it!

Famous chefs of the world unite in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

As an American I say bless you Israel.  First Israel helped save the victims of Harvey.  And now Israel sends a delegation to help save victims of Irma as well.

Israeli Coalition Headed to Florida to Assist Victims of Hurricane Irma | Lev Haolam


----------



## MJB12741

World-Changing Israeli Technologies Wow at Global Investor Summit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel has answer to India’s Oriental Fruit Fly menace


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF promotes goodwill for Syrians and Palestinians in New York City


----------



## Sixties Fan

China makes massive investment in Israeli lab meat technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli ambassador: Business ties with Lithuania thrive as BDS is MIA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel aids hurricane-ravaged Florida residents


----------



## Sixties Fan

Startup that detects your ills by analyzing your voice wins contest


----------



## MJB12741

Once Again, Israeli Discoveries Promise Medical Breakthrough


----------



## MJB12741

Once Again, Israeli Discoveries Promise Medical Breakthrough


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unique cotton fabric kills germs and viruses on contact


----------



## Sixties Fan

This farm’s veggies are grown exclusively for charity


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 startups to watch in connected-health sphere


----------



## MJB12741

10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world


----------



## MJB12741

Is there anyone who does not agree this is wonderful?  Israel now also united with Mexico & Central America.  Bravo Israel! 

Mexico accepts Israeli offer to help develop Central America


----------



## MJB12741

On & on without an end go Israel's worldly achievements & contributions for better lives.

11 of Israel’s Top Achievements in 2016


----------



## MJB12741

Good news.  Israel/Saudi Arabia growing strong bond against common enemies. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY, with or without Palestinians.

Israel develops new ties with Saudi Arabia and other Gulf states


----------



## MJB12741

A lesson for the entire world.  If it can happen here, it can happen everywhere.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli military, search and rescue organization set out to help Mexico recover


----------



## MJB12741

Israel the only country in all of the Middle East protecting all religious houses of worship, even for minorities.

NYC Council Testimony: Israel Only ME Country That Protects Zoroastrians, Other Minorities


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli rescuers search for survivors in Mexico after devastating quake


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Start Up Nation” Creates Miracles – again


----------



## MJB12741

Truly amazing.

Amazing Israeli Contributions to the World


----------



## MJB12741

Israel providing aid to Syrian refugees.


Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Israel providing aid to Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians[


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lightweight generator on the way for next natural disaster


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's long standing record of humanitarian aid to other nations in need.

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

How wonderful.  Syrian refugee gives thanks to Israel for helping them.

Syrian Refugee Thanks Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians



Why Israel presents projects to benefit Palestinians is beyond my comprehension.  When Israel granted the Palestinians their demand for a Jew free Gaza, Israel got a rocket missile base there for a thank you.

Is their ANYONE who does not give Israel due credit for all their contributions to helping others in need throughout the world?

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/09/...-hashanah-looking-for-mexico-quake-survivors/


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israel presents projects to benefit Palestinians is beyond my comprehension.  When Israel granted the Palestinians their demand for a Jew free Gaza, Israel got a rocket missile base there for a thank you.
> 
> Is their ANYONE who does not give Israel due credit for all their contributions to helping others in need throughout the world?
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/09/...-hashanah-looking-for-mexico-quake-survivors/
Click to expand...


The Israeli innovations leading the global fight against AIDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli balloon helped protect Pope Francis in South America


----------



## MJB12741

Wherever there is a world natural disaster, Israel sends their people & aid.

Israel sends aid to flood-battered Texas


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians


That was pretty vague. Do you have more info?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty vague. Do you have more info?
Click to expand...


It is not Israel's obligation to give Arab Palestinians jobs, but the PA's, but it does.
It is not Israel's obligation to treat hundreds of Arab Palestinians for nothing, but it does.
It is not Israel's obligation to allow Arab Muslims to come into Israel for Ramadan, or at any other time of the year, but it does.
It is not Israel's obligation, but the PA's, to set up opportunities for Arab Palestinians so that they will have a better life, but it does.


----------



## MJB12741

Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty vague. Do you have more info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not Israel's obligation to give Arab Palestinians jobs, but the PA's, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to treat hundreds of Arab Palestinians for nothing, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to allow Arab Muslims to come into Israel for Ramadan, or at any other time of the year, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation, but the PA's, to set up opportunities for Arab Palestinians so that they will have a better life, but it does.
Click to expand...

*What are the most important principles governing occupation?  *
The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.

Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights (GC IV, art. 8).

The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:


The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.


Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.


The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation.


The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.


To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation.


The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces.


Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited.


Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.


Collective punishment is prohibited.


The taking of hostages is prohibited.


Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.


The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.


The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities.


Cultural property must be respected.


People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charg ed with a specific offence and given a fair trial as quickly as possible).


Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.

Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx


Dead link.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty vague. Do you have more info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not Israel's obligation to give Arab Palestinians jobs, but the PA's, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to treat hundreds of Arab Palestinians for nothing, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to allow Arab Muslims to come into Israel for Ramadan, or at any other time of the year, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation, but the PA's, to set up opportunities for Arab Palestinians so that they will have a better life, but it does.
Click to expand...

You ducked the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey


Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link.
Click to expand...

Not dead at all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Presents the World with Projects to Benefit Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty vague. Do you have more info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not Israel's obligation to give Arab Palestinians jobs, but the PA's, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to treat hundreds of Arab Palestinians for nothing, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation to allow Arab Muslims to come into Israel for Ramadan, or at any other time of the year, but it does.
> It is not Israel's obligation, but the PA's, to set up opportunities for Arab Palestinians so that they will have a better life, but it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ducked the question.
Click to expand...

You would think so  
People who know better, do not


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?
Click to expand...


Who is teaching those murderers that the only way to feed their families is by murdering Israelis?

Nice way to take care of one's family, is it not?

Murder a Jew get a good salary for life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is teaching those murderers that the only way to feed their families is by murdering Israelis?
> 
> Nice way to take care of one's family, is it not?
> 
> Murder a Jew get a good salary for life.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?
Click to expand...


Usually rich Emirs from Qatar, Saudi Arabia etc.
Ain't it nice to murder an Israeli, get a new house AND a salary for life.
 Might look like a "Good package" to many. Do martyrs get more $$?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually rich Emirs from Qatar, Saudi Arabia etc.
> Ain't it nice to murder an Israeli, get a new house AND a salary for life.
> Might look like a "Good package" to many. Do martyrs get more $$?
Click to expand...

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and Palestinians work side-by-side to rebuild home hit by Hurricane Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Who is rebuilding homes hit by Hurricane Bulldozer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually rich Emirs from Qatar, Saudi Arabia etc.
> Ain't it nice to murder an Israeli, get a new house AND a salary for life.
> Might look like a "Good package" to many. Do martyrs get more $$?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


Is this one of Your famous legal opinions
So do they get more $ if they kill more Israelis?


----------



## rylah

Hm... hard denial and evasion.. there must be something significant on the subject of Hamas/Fatah salaries, You want to remain hidden. Curious.

Sorry back on topic.
How about Vegan friendly Israel?

*Israel has most vegans per capita and the trend is growing*
Plant-based products boom is accompanied by Vegan Congress, vegan tourism initiatives, vegan food-tech and upcoming mega animal-rights march.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dead at all.
Click to expand...


גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש.
ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים:
דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il
The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed.
A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il
לפורטל הממשלה To E-Gov Portal


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dead at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש.
> ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים:
> דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il
> The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed.
> A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il
> לפורטל הממשלה To E-Gov Portal
Click to expand...

Mine worked fine.  

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx

Gaza and West Bank are the Harvard and Princeton of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## flacaltenn

*General topic of this thread is reserved for news about industrial/scientific/commercial developments in Israel. It should NOT be discussion about the conflict with Palestinians. Both sides need to respect those bounds. 

If it accidentally goes there -- make the point and save the rest for other threads please.. 
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel brings Israeli-made 3D tech to 11 more NFL stadiums


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dead at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש.
> ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים:
> דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il
> The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed.
> A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il
> לפורטל הממשלה To E-Gov Portal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine worked fine.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> Gaza and West Bank are the Harvard and Princeton of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...

Nope, got this again.

גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש. 



ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים: 








דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il 




The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed. 



A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il 








לפורטל הממשלה  To E-Gov Portal










K


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian Newspaper Admits: Israel Helps Palestinians


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian Newspaper Admits: Israel Helps Palestinians


----------



## MJB12741

Still going.  Israel's endless innovations & contributions to better lives for a better world.

7 Israeli inventions from 7 decades of innovation - GKI


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/09/...-looks-to-israeli-counterterrorism-expertise/


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel provides humanitarian aid to Palestinians.  Another big Zionist mistake.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dead at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש.
> ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים:
> דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il
> The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed.
> A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il
> לפורטל הממשלה To E-Gov Portal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine worked fine.
> 
> http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx
> 
> Gaza and West Bank are the Harvard and Princeton of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, got this again.
> 
> גולש יקר, הפעולה אותה ביצעת אינה נתמכת ובשל כך לא ניתן להציג את הדף המבוקש.
> 
> 
> 
> ניתן לפנות לצוות התמיכה לדיווח על הודעה זו לפי הפרטים הבאים:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> דואר אלקטרוני: info@tehila.gov.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requested operation is not supported, and therefore can not be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> A support team is available at : info@tehila.gov.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> לפורטל הממשלה  To E-Gov Portal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Mine is working fine. Must be something with your computer and / your location their server doesn't like. Is there any surprise they can detect and block suspicious aholes?

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx

Besides, I think the mods have verified that this is a working link.  Otherwise it would be gone long ago. :clpa2:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Further Encouraging Mobile Therapy, Talkspace Raises $31 Million


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Cyber-Security Firms Seek To Bolster Defenses Of UK Banks, Insurers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup StoreDot Raises $60M To Charge Daimler’s Electric Trucks


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...r-medics-increasingly-copied-around-the-world


----------



## MJB12741

Collection of Israel's Achievements


----------



## MJB12741

Now over 800 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives & 100's more to go.

25 brilliant Israeli tech companies to watch in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Even some Israeli cultural events are spreading throughout the world to learn & enjoy.

Israeli folk dancing – Israel Travel Secrets


----------



## Sixties Fan

Step into a new way of ordering orthopedic shoe inserts


----------



## Sixties Fan

IsraAID sends emergency response team to Puerto Rico


----------



## MJB12741

Brief history of Israel's worldly humanitarian aid.

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can you achieve perfection without practice?


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping save lives of Syrian refugees.

Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/10/...-most-food-secure-by-un-global-hunger-report/


----------



## MJB12741

10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world


----------



## MJB12741

Israel has now provided foreign aid to over 150 countries in need.  See list & feel the pride.


http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

F L A M E : Some of Israel's Accomplishments


----------



## MJB12741

From Africa to China, How Israel Helps Quench the Developing World's Thirst


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli hospital gets grant to treat Syrian kids’ hearing loss


----------



## Sixties Fan

Welcome to Israel’s water revolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish group flies aid to San Juan, gets stranded man to son’s wedding


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon to open 2 Israeli R&D centers to develop Alexa Voice Shopping


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Aid Boosts Kenyan Education and Next-Generation Leadership


----------



## MJB12741

*Tel Aviv City Hall shines a US flag to stand with America and Vegas victims*


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Check this out.

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## MJB12741

And Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world just keep on coming without an end.

FDA approves Israel’s ReWalk device enabling paraplegics to walk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish, Druze startup offers lifesaving new app


----------



## MJB12741

From Africa to China, How Israel Helps Quench the Developing World's Thirst


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis work with Google to stop cellphone hackers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Doctors Perform Free Eye Surgery for Hundreds in Kenya


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robots to the rescue as joint US-Israel team gets $900,000 award


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bezeq teams up with startup for superfast internet over phone lines


----------



## MJB12741

Envoy says Israel was the first country to get aid to Sierra Leone


----------



## MJB12741

Israel & India:  A strong nuclear alliance for peace.

Growing ideological convergence, not just business, is driving India-Israel relations


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.quora.com/Which-countri...al-disaster-What-kind-of-help-do-they-provide


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Develops Revolutionary Artificial Cornea Implant


----------



## MJB12741

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## MJB12741

Check this out.


----------



## JoelT1

Intel: What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing! Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## MJB12741

JoelT1 said:


> Intel: What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing! Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years



100's of examples now listed here of Israel helping to make a better world & yet so many still left to be listed.  Truly amazing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2 Israelis win MacArthur ‘genius’ grants


----------



## JoelT1

What explains Israeli genius? Israel’s important contributions in science recognized with 5 Nobel Prizes Nature Index

22 Arab countries: 0 Nobel Prizes in science
57 Muslim countries: 1 Nobel Prize in science


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli company unveils revolutionary artificial cornea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chinese ecommerce giant Alibaba to open Israel R&D center


----------



## MJB12741

Just imagine a world without Israel & all Israel has contributed to better lives throughout the world.  

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Here are some of the latest 2017 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives.

The Coolest Israeli Technologies Wowing The Crowds At CES 2017


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli charity provides free heart surgery for children around the world❤️ Israel's 'Save a Child's Heart' Builds Bridges


----------



## JoelT1

Execs from Facebook, Google and Microsoft depend on Israeli genius

Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## JoelT1

Google’s Chairman discusses the myriad of brilliant Israeli advancements transforming the world 

The Next Google Could Come From Israel


----------



## Fenton Lum

JoelT1 said:


> Google’s Chairman discusses the myriad of brilliant Israeli advancements transforming the world
> 
> The Next Google Could Come From Israel



Israeli arms sales to Europe grew from $724M in 2014 to $1.63B in 2015
Although the size of New Jersey Israel is one of the top 10 arms dealing nations in the world
Israel produces 60% of all drones worldwide and sells to over 50 countries, at times selling to both sides of a given conflict, and Israel fueled the drones arms race between India and Pakistan
Palestine is an open air weapons testing and crowd control laboratory with Palestinians being used in the development phase; Gaza is a lab of mass destruction.  US super bunker busters were supplied to the Israelis in 2014 and investors stock shot up; war is just business after all. 

The “War in Terror” has been a boon to the industry, you’ve seen what amounts to advertisement in every “news” outlet, we are being whipped up into a frenzy once again.  The industry also pioneers crowd control research on the Palestinians, and Israel is involved in the training of American forces and law enforcement.  We see this in the militarization of our own police departments, Ferguson was but one example of how our system is prepping to Palestinianize our own population, and in fact Ferguson now has Israeli developed/sold skunk spray post the Ferguson events, although no incidents have yet  been reported of use on American streets.  It’s pretty clear that the Israeli occupation style power structure is moving toward the same in America; a warehousing of the poor in a post industrial age with diminishing living wage jobs and privatized for profit prisons complete with a return to convict leasing.

Much of the security monitoring and mass surveillance technologies are also produced in Israel and sold across the globe.  “Targeted assassination” was invented in Israel, which Obama was quite fond of.  Abu Ghraib torture methods?  Israel.

The US and Israel are not allies.  The US and Israeli arms dealers are allies, and war is the business they are both in.  We are all collateral damage.


----------



## Fenton Lum

JoelT1 said:


> Execs from Facebook, Google and Microsoft depend on Israeli genius
> 
> Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D



Here's Israeli R & D:

Palestine is an open air weapons testing and crowd control laboratory with Palestinians being used in the development phase; Gaza is a lab of mass destruction.  US super bunker busters were supplied to the Israelis in 2014 and investors stock shot up; war is just business after all.


----------



## JoelT1

US Israel Strategic Partnership US Congress passes Israel strategic partnership bill


----------



## MJB12741

Innovation Nation: Twelve Israeli Inventions That Are Changing The World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Startup hopes to halt pipeline leaks by predicting threats


----------



## JoelT1

Coolest Tech Companies In Israel

The 25 coolest tech companies in Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What Makes Israel Technology Capital of the World?

What makes Israel the tech capital of the world? - CapX


----------



## Roudy

Thanks, that was very interesting.  I knew about WAZE, but had no idea that WIX and Viber were Israelis.  

Isrsel's greatest resource continues to be its amazing resilient people.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Israeli arms sales to Europe grew from $724M in 2014 to $1.63B in 2015
Although the size of New Jersey Israel is one of the top 10 arms dealing nations in the world
Israel produces 60% of all drones worldwide and sells to over 50 countries, at times selling to both sides of a given conflict, and Israel fueled the drones arms race between India and Pakistan
Palestine is an open air weapons testing and crowd control laboratory with Palestinians being used in the development phase; Gaza is a lab of mass destruction.  US super bunker busters were supplied to the Israelis in 2014 and investors stock shot up; war is just business after all. 

The “War in Terror” has been a boon to the industry, you’ve seen what amounts to advertisement in every “news” outlet, we are being whipped up into a frenzy once again.  The industry also pioneers crowd control research on the Palestinians, and Israel is involved in the training of American forces and law enforcement.  We see this in the militarization of our own police departments, Ferguson was but one example of how our system is prepping to Palestinianize our own population, and in fact Ferguson now has Israeli developed/sold skunk spray post the Ferguson events, although no incidents have yet  been reported of use on American streets.  It’s pretty clear that the Israeli occupation style power structure is moving toward the same in America; a warehousing of the poor in a post industrial age with diminishing living wage jobs and privatized for profit prisons complete with a return to convict leasing.

Much of the security monitoring and mass surveillance technologies are also produced in Israel and sold across the globe.  “Targeted assassination” was invented in Israel, which Obama was quite fond of.  Abu Ghraib torture methods?  Israel.

The US and Israel are not allies.  The US and Israeli arms dealers are allies, and war is the business they are both in.  We are all collateral damage.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Roudy said:


> Thanks, that was very interesting.  I knew about WAZE, but had no idea that WIX and Viber were Israelis.
> 
> Isrsel's greatest resource continues to be its amazing resilient people.


And it's murderous ethnic cleansing state.


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israel's genius transforming the world 

The Next Google Could Come From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unmanned search-and-rescue system on its way


----------



## JoelT1

Israel's genius transforms New York


----------



## Roudy

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that was very interesting.  I knew about WAZE, but had no idea that WIX and Viber were Israelis.
> 
> Isrsel's greatest resource continues to be its amazing resilient people.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's murderous ethnic cleansing state.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about Syria or one of your beloved Muslim Shitholes of terrorism and intolerance?


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Rescuers Search For Survivors In Mexico After Devastating Earthquake


----------



## JoelT1

Google has a major research and development presence in Israel; Think 2017 Conference


----------



## JoelT1

Israel's genius transforms New York


----------



## JoelT1

Google’s Chairman discusses how Israel's genius is transforming the Internet 

How Israel is Becoming a Global Leader in the Internet of Things


----------



## JoelT1

How Israel Became A Tech Titan

Tiny Israel is a tech titan. These 5 charts explain its startup success


----------



## JoelT1

Car Giants Look To Israel For Self-Driving Technology

Car giants look to Israel for self-driving technology


----------



## ScienceRocks

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A light unto all nations.  Consider all the worldly heads of state who attended the funeral of Peres.
Click to expand...



Because they value infrastructure, science and education. This is why we must defeat religious fascism here in America.


----------



## JoelT1

Israel’s Technion Institute joins Cornell Univ to transform NYC

Cornell Tech Campus Opens on Roosevelt Island, Marking Transformational Milestone for Tech in NYC


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Achievements benefiting world humanity.

Collection of Israel's Achievements


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli aid workers provide support in California as deadly fires rage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-Japan VC fund invests in bringing joy to our stressful lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alibaba announces multibillion dollar research project with Israeli R&D center


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## JoelT1

Israel saving humanity: Groundbreaking cancer research


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists predicted effects seen in historic neutron star study


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Hospital, Syrian Victims: HR FieldTrip October 2017 | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Work on Israel-Cyprus-Greece electricity link to start in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Citi fosters Israeli fintech to meet changing needs of financial sector


----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Seen as a Rising Star in Space and Satellite Technology


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition





LMFAO!!!!...and what says 'humanity' better than shelling 'soft targets' like Mosques...hospitals...schools...Red Cross facilities...UN refugee shelters...etc..etc???  Face the demonstrable fact that Israeli Jews are spineless cowards and opportunistic bloodsuckers...


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Seen as a Rising Star in Space and Satellite Technology




Considering the exorbitant subsidies the Jews receive from beleaguered U.S. taxpayers the leeches should already have the cure for cancer!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Harvests for the World!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Aid Boosts Kenyan Education and Next-Generation Leadership


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/10/...d-of-prestigious-global-medical-organization/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to keep feeding migrating pelicans’ big mouths


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel to keep feeding migrating pelicans’ big mouths




Believe me SF, I completely understand the necessity for the crude---almost hilarious lies---you and those like you post here...the 'migrating pelicans big mouths' are unfortunately attached to the Jewish Euro-trash who stole the territory in 48, and have been stealing tract after tract of Arab land ever since...your argument is with the first round of Zionist leaders dummy!!


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly innovations for better lives?


What Are The Secrets Behind Israel's Growing Innovative Edge?


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> Is there no end to Israel's worldly innovations for better lives?
> 
> 
> What Are The Secrets Behind Israel's Growing Innovative Edge?




Gee...possibly all those billions the Jews suck out of U.S. taxpayers plays a part?  Whaddaya think?   Israel is the world's biggest welfare state!!!  PARASITES!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Solving the driverless car safety challenge with certainty


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Solving the driverless car safety challenge with certainty




Pity the Gestapo-State of Israel can't solve the 'problem' of occupying the lands of others and murdering children...


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Solving the driverless car safety challenge with certainty


_

"Anti-Zionism is the extremist belief that the Jewish people are not a people, have no history and no rights to a homeland."

Wrong again...'Anti-Zionism' is essentially a principled, lawfully ethical anti-colonial movement which stipulates that a ravenous pack of Eastern European Jew trash had zero claim to one square inch of Historic Palestine!!_


----------



## MJB12741

Hard to believe so many endless benefits to mankind from Israel.  In all fairness let us hope someone will also start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better world for mankind for our education.

https://www.quora.com/Is-there-anyt...ael-that-would-be-of-great-benefit-to-mankind


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> Hard to believe so many endless benefits to mankind from Israel.  In all fairness let us hope someone will also start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better world for mankind for our education.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-there-anyt...ael-that-would-be-of-great-benefit-to-mankind




Oh but first let us examine the contrasts in resources: one the one side we have a fake nation of arrogant parasites, whose every material attribute is provided by the beleaguered American taxpayer to the tune of hundreds of billions...on the opposite end of the resource spectrum we examine a tormented subject population without an army, navy, air-force or spate of military resources with which to engage those spineless, lying Jews who continue to flout the long-ignored international consensus...


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe so many endless benefits to mankind from Israel.  In all fairness let us hope someone will also start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better world for mankind for our education.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-there-anyt...ael-that-would-be-of-great-benefit-to-mankind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but first let us examine the contrasts in resources: one the one side we have a fake nation of arrogant parasites, whose every material attribute is provided by the beleaguered American taxpayer to the tune of hundreds of billions...on the opposite end of the resource spectrum we examine a tormented subject population without an army, navy, air-force or spate of military resources with which to engage those spineless, lying Jews who continue to flout the long-ignored international consensus...
Click to expand...





"Hard to believe so many endless benefits to mankind from Israel. In all fairness let us hope someone will also start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better world for mankind for our education."

Considerably harder to believe is the sheer weight of lies and self-delusion required to post such febrile gibberish...LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kite Pharma, Launched by Israeli Scientists, Gets FDA Approval for Lymphoma Treatment | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 29 Tishri 5778 – October 19, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s NRGene identifies mutation that causes colon cancer


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel’s NRGene identifies mutation that causes colon cancer



Nation of Israel built on lies..deceit...blood of Arab children...theft...political chicanery...cowardice...mass-murder...feel that pride Jews?


----------



## MJB12741

So wonderful to see Israel helping to save lives of Syrian refugees being killed & evicted by their own internal warring factions.  Anyone disagree?  Please identify yourself.

bzd2


----------



## Sixties Fan

Museum meets virtual reality at Tower of David’s new Innovation Lab


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> So wonderful to see Israel helping to save lives of Syrian refugees being killed & evicted by their own internal warring factions.  Anyone disagree?  Please identify yourself.
> 
> bzd2




Ooooohhhhh...perhaps the nefarious Jews could extend such selfless charity to the residents of Gaza and the West Bank?  Unfortunately gunning down school children, and shelling hospitals, Mosques, UN refugee shelters, clinics, apartment-blocks falls under the immutable description of cowardly state-terrorism...


----------



## MJB12741

So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.

How one little sensor will make your life better


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better


 

Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations

BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL


----------



## Roudy

What's happening here....an invasion of the IslamoNazi socks?


----------



## Ventura77

Roudy said:


> What's happening here....an invasion of the IslamoNazi socks?




..any additional thoughts on Judeo-Nazis???


----------



## JoelT1

Israel's genius transforms New York


----------



## MJB12741

Ventura77 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> HUH?  FYI:  King Hussein gave Jordan a lasting peace from the Palestinians.  I sure wish the same for Israeli's & Palestinians.  Israel must end their damn Zionist treatment of Palestinians provoking them with peace offerings, security fences & land concessions which result in rocket missile bases to kill Israeli's.  And then them Zionists just can't seem to understand what they have done to deserve it.  Learn from the Arab countries how to deal with Palestinians & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

HUH? FYI: King Hussein gave Jordan a lasting peace from the Palestinians. I sure wish the same for Israeli's & Palestinians. Israel must end their damn Zionist treatment of Palestinians provoking them with peace offerings, security fences & land concessions which result in rocket missile bases to kill Israeli's. And then them Zionists just can't seem to understand what they have done to deserve it. Learn from the Arab countries how to deal with Palestinians & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
...


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
Click to expand...


You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom. 

Don't go away mad.....


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?


----------



## Ventura77

MJB12741 said:


> HUH? FYI: King Hussein gave Jordan a lasting peace from the Palestinians. I sure wish the same for Israeli's & Palestinians. Israel must end their damn Zionist treatment of Palestinians provoking them with peace offerings, security fences & land concessions which result in rocket missile bases to kill Israeli's. And then them Zionists just can't seem to understand what they have done to deserve it. Learn from the Arab countries how to deal with Palestinians & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...




You strike me as a profoundly stupid individual...please consult someone who is actually educated in the details of this conflict and beg them to enlighten you...sigh


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
Click to expand...

Such an angry wannabe.


----------



## Ventura77

JoelT1 said:


> Israel's genius transforms New York




Try to focus what meager brain capacity you can marshal on the fact that Israel is the premiere welfare-state...the state is lavishly subsidized by a bottomless channel of U.S. tax dollars, while Americans lack universal health-care, struggle with double-digit unemployment, deteriorating infrastructure, economic disparity, crime, drugs, home-forclosures...etc...etc. But the Jews in Israel suffer from none of these issues---thanks to uncounted billions from the hapless U.S. taxpayer!!!


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
Click to expand...



Not 'angy' dummy...merely amused at the demonstrable lack of knowledge and intelligence...LOL


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much worldly good from Israel.  But let us not forget what those Zionists have done to the Palestinians with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them captives in Israel.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like Israel does.  Want peace from Palestinians?  Learn from king Hussein.  As for everything else, bless you Israel for being a light unto all nations.
> 
> How one little sensor will make your life better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'angy' dummy...merely amused at the demonstrable lack of knowledge and intelligence...LOL
Click to expand...


Ummm, yes. Angry and frustrated. LOL


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your wildly delusional rhetoric I can only assume that not unlike most defenders of Israel you are clearly pre-disposed to febrile fantasy...enjoy your feeble illusions...Israel: a blight unto all nations
> 
> BTW: King Hussein was bought and paid for by U.S. dollars...actual education is a wondrous thing...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'angy' dummy...merely amused at the demonstrable lack of knowledge and intelligence...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, yes. Angry and frustrated. LOL
Click to expand...



LOL...you evidence quite an impressive economy for compounded idiocy Hollie...cannot appear to advance beyond this stage huh?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers discover Alzheimer’s trigger


----------



## Ventura77

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli researchers discover Alzheimer’s trigger




Yet again: Israel is the foremost welfare-state on the planet courtesy of beleaguered American taxpayers...boasting about Israeli contributions without explaining the exorbitantly pampered and lavish giveaways to them is akin to playing make-believe...we give them weapons systems...missile-deflection technology...state-of-the-art attack helicopters and fighter jets...railway systems...we subsidize the networks of illegal settlements...we provide markets for their exports...we send them cutting edge technologies in medical science...research and development...pharmaceutical...weapons...computer technology...etc.  They are essentially an arrogant nation of consumptive parasites!!!


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ISIS wannabes missed your chance for martyrdom.
> 
> Don't go away mad.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'angy' dummy...merely amused at the demonstrable lack of knowledge and intelligence...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, yes. Angry and frustrated. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...you evidence quite an impressive economy for compounded idiocy Hollie...cannot appear to advance beyond this stage huh?
Click to expand...


Such an angry wannabe.


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!  'ISIS wannabes'???  Are you honestly this dumb and empty-headed? Why even bother posting a reply if your IQ falls below 65?
> 
> 
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not 'angy' dummy...merely amused at the demonstrable lack of knowledge and intelligence...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, yes. Angry and frustrated. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...you evidence quite an impressive economy for compounded idiocy Hollie...cannot appear to advance beyond this stage huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such an angry wannabe.
Click to expand...



WOW!!!!  I hold up the hoop and you repeatedly jump through it like a mindless puppy...I cannot stop laughing


----------



## JoelT1

Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City

Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island


----------



## Ventura77

JoelT1 said:


> Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City
> 
> Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island




apparently no ready cure for stupidity...ISRAEL= WELFARE-STATE


----------



## JoelT1

Israel world leader in medical advances One in four life science innovations has Israeli roots, says expert


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City
> 
> Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently no ready cure for stupidity...ISRAEL= WELFARE-STATE
Click to expand...


Apparently, no ready cure for angry wannabes. 

Israel Economy Facts & Stats

A coma is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## JoelT1

Israel conducting groundbreaking cancer research


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City
> 
> Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently no ready cure for stupidity...ISRAEL= WELFARE-STATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, no ready cure for angry wannabes.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> A coma is a terrible thing to waste.
Click to expand...




Hollie IQ estimate:  low 70's   perhaps far too generous...?


----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Israel future of the world economy!


----------



## Ventura77

JoelT1 said:


> Barack Obama: Israel future of the world economy!





DUMBO


----------



## JoelT1

Warren Buffett: Israel major factor in commerce and the world, smaller replica of the US


----------



## Hollie

Ventura77 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City
> 
> Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently no ready cure for stupidity...ISRAEL= WELFARE-STATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, no ready cure for angry wannabes.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> A coma is a terrible thing to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie IQ estimate:  low 70's   perhaps far too generous...?
Click to expand...


I was certain you would be forced to retreat to your usual tactic of pointless bluster.


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Technology Capital of the World

What makes Israel the tech capital of the world? - CapX


----------



## Ventura77

Hollie said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City
> 
> Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently no ready cure for stupidity...ISRAEL= WELFARE-STATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, no ready cure for angry wannabes.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> A coma is a terrible thing to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie IQ estimate:  low 70's   perhaps far too generous...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was certain you would be forced to retreat to your usual tactic of pointless bluster.
Click to expand...



"POINTLESS BLUSTER???"   Projection par-excellence...please explain why someone of your limited intelligence would be drawn to a discussion forum?  This is akin to a person afflicted with fear of flight attending aviation school...LMAO


----------



## JoelT1

Israel the brains behind Apple


----------



## Ventura77

JoelT1 said:


> Israel Technology Capital of the World
> 
> What makes Israel the tech capital of the world? - CapX




INCORRECT AGAIN JOEL !!!  Silicon Valley and Hong Kong are the tech capitals of the world...Israel doesn't even make the top-ten...however Israel takes 1st place as the leading Welfare-State on the planet...fell that pride!!!!!


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Technology Capital of the World
> 
> What makes Israel the tech capital of the world? - CapX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCORRECT AGAIN JOEL !!!  Silicon Valley and Hong Kong are the tech capitals of the world...Israel doesn't even make the top-ten...however Israel takes 1st place as the leading Welfare-State on the planet...fell that pride!!!!!
Click to expand...



I just explained to you that Israel isn't even in the top-ten list for tech-capitals moron...


----------



## JoelT1

Cleveland Clinic and Hebrew University using nanotechnology to target deadly diseases


----------



## JoelT1

Israel brains behind Google


----------



## JoelT1

Israel saving humanity: Land of water technology


----------



## MJB12741

Jeez!  Almost 1000 Israeli contributions to mankind for better lives now listed & still going strong.

25 brilliant Israeli tech companies to watch in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tesco, Barclays look to Israel for disruptive tech via new JVP project


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cannabis-based drug under development for Tourette


----------



## Sixties Fan

Learning how to brighten the future of disadvantaged kids


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Land of Innovation


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Land of Medical Technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli electric jet startup could become ‘Uber in the sky’


----------



## JoelT1

Israel’s genius transforms New York


----------



## MJB12741

Was anyone aware of all these seemingly endless Israeli contributions, inventions, innovations etc to world humanity for better lives in a better world posted on this thread?  And still so many more not yet posted.  Enjoy!

The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius is the future of New York


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

Israel helps transform New York City into Innovation City 

Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island


----------



## MJB12741

So much good for all peoples of the world from Israel. In all fairness wouldn't it be wonderful if some Pali supporter started a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to humanity?

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Modern, nutritious manna - printed in 3D - developed by Hebrew U. scientists


----------



## JoelT1

Israel’s Technion Institute And Cornell Univ: Transformational Milestone For New York Cornell Tech Campus Opens on Roosevelt Island, Marking Transformational Milestone for Tech in NYC


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  OUTSTANDING!  Enjoy the gifts of Israel.

https://www.honestreporting.ca/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/pdffiles/The-Gifts-of-Israel.pdf


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israel is a technology miracle! Google chairman Eric Schmidt: Israel is a 'tech miracle'


----------



## MJB12741

All these endless contributions for better lives from Israel.   Truly amazing accomplishments for the world.  And all that even with having Palestinians to deal with. 

25 brilliant Israeli tech companies to watch in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel!  Enjoy.

7 Israeli inventions from 7 decades of innovation - GKI


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli anti-missile system crowned at US Defense conference


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looking Back at the Delegation to Mexico


----------



## Sixties Fan

Investors turn to Israeli agritech as demand for food swells


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israel benefiting the world.

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## MJB12741

Very impressive.  Anyone disagree?

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy...manitarian Relief- MASHAV - the Israel F.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel smart-roads startup nabs prestigious EY Journey prize


----------



## JoelT1

Israel transforming New York City Into Innovation City


----------



## MJB12741

The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 most exciting alternative modes of transport in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is opening an innovation center to showcase Israeli technology and inspire young entrepreneurs


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...ng-spiritual-escorts-for-patients/2017/10/29/


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York and America


----------



## MJB12741

Big news from Israel & Amazon


Amazon to open 2 Israeli R&D centers to develop Alexa Voice Shopping


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York’s power plants now protected, using Israel’s Iron Dome technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel startup wants to ‘revolutionize’ ski vacations


----------



## JoelT1

Israel the brains behind Google


----------



## abi

I get why you people post this stuff, but that makes it no less offensive to many I'm sure. If everything you've posted here is true, does that make up for the horror? And do you people vet your information and sources? At all?



Sixties Fan said:


> New York’s power plants now protected, using Israel’s Iron Dome technology


The iron dome is a scam that provides a false sense of security and no real protection. Israeli propagandists dictated the entire narrative and a few brilliant, well-respected Jews, one, a professor emeritus of Science, Technology, and International Security at the MIT, and another, an Israeli missile defense scientist who worked for Rafael, the Iron Dome maker, discovered the truth.

See the problem? It gets better though. Are you aware of how Israel's government handled this situation? They went into attack mode on he scientists and fixed nothing. The Israeli people are still no safer than before and millions have been thrown in the crapper.


----------



## JoelT1

Google’s amazing offices in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

abi said:


> I get why you people post this stuff, but that makes it no less offensive to many I'm sure. If everything you've posted here is true, does that make up for the horror? And do you people vet your information and sources? At all?
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York’s power plants now protected, using Israel’s Iron Dome technology
> 
> 
> 
> The iron dome is a scam that provides a false sense of security and no real protection. Israeli propagandists dictated the entire narrative and a few brilliant, well-respected Jews, one, a professor emeritus of Science, Technology, and International Security at the MIT, and another, an Israeli missile defense scientist who worked for Rafael, the Iron Dome maker, discovered the truth.
> 
> See the problem? It gets better though. Are you aware of how Israel's government handled this situation? They went into attack mode on he scientists and fixed nothing. The Israeli people are still no safer than before and millions have been thrown in the crapper.
Click to expand...


OUTSTANDING POINT.  May those Zionists never forget the horror they give the Palestinians with their peace offerings' security fence & land concessions keeping the Palestinians captives in Israel.


----------



## JoelT1

Google Israel Think 2017


----------



## MJB12741

NASA Signs Agreement With Israel Space Agency to Expand Partnership


----------



## Sixties Fan

Joint Israeli-US research distinguishes cancerous cells from healthy ones


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israel's genius transforming the world 

The Next Google Could Come From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

New compound kills cancer cells’ energy-generating system


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew U research reveals intricate beauty of cracked glass


----------



## Sixties Fan

Growing confidence in Israel's high tech sector


----------



## JoelT1

Cars Giants Look To Israel For Self-Driving Technology 

Car giants look to Israel for self-driving technology


----------



## MJB12741

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## MJB12741

7 decades of Israeli innovations for better lives throughout the world.


7 Israeli inventions from 7 decades of innovation - GKI


----------



## Sixties Fan

Forget Hamas  - Israel is a tunneling giant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Develops World's First Home Robot


----------



## MJB12741

Wow!  Now over 1000 posts on Israeli contributions for better lives throughout the world.  And still hundreds more still not posted.

Subscribe to read


----------



## MJB12741

Subscribe to read


----------



## MJB12741

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/07/20/pm-israel-is-a-leading-world-cyber-power/


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  So small in size yet so huge in innovations for humanity.

Israeli tech innovations are bettering humanity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wisconsin, Israel to collaborate on water research


----------



## MJB12741

Asset Test: How the United States Benefits from Its Alliance with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

US-Israel fund to invest $4.8 million in clean energy projects


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aerospace Industries Sells New Observation Satellite ‘Eros C’ to Private Equity Fund | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 17 Heshvan 5778 – November 6, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York City Into Innovation City


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Israel has world’s highest percentage of teenage EMTs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the specialists – Israel’s newest generation of VCs


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius helping to transform America and the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/mid...by-2-8-mile-long-98-ft-tall-fence/2017/11/06/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli talent ‘very important’ for Cadence business, CEO says


----------



## MJB12741

Oh those Zionists.  When will they stop saving the lives of Palestinians who's leadership want them dead & gone?

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## abi

MJB12741 said:


> Oh those Zionists.  When will they stop saving the lives of Palestinians who's leadership want them dead & gone?
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


That's nice, but maybe if they didn't blow up the Palestinians hospitals they wouldn't have to.

Israeli forces attack medical facilities in Gaza and destroy brand new hospital | The BMJ

Israel destroys el-Wafa hospital as staff evacuates all patients


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those Zionists.  When will they stop saving the lives of Palestinians who's leadership want them dead & gone?
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice, but maybe if they didn't blow up the Palestinians hospitals they wouldn't have to.
> 
> Israeli forces attack medical facilities in Gaza and destroy brand new hospital | The BMJ
> 
> Israel destroys el-Wafa hospital as staff evacuates all patients
Click to expand...

Just Maybe, if Hamas did not put its headquarters in Hospitals or fire from them, they would not be legitimately targeted.

It was their choice.  They take the consequences.


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius creates Intel’s fastest processor


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Zealand energy firm invests $10m in Iron Dome maker


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 must-have Israeli eco-products to make your life greener


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fluence wins foreign contract for seawater desalination


----------



## JoelT1

Microsoft CEO: “Microsoft almost as Israeli as American”


----------



## JoelT1

Made In Israel: Groundbreaking medical advances Made in Israel – Medicine


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
※→  JoelT1,  _et al,_

I've seen some of these devices; and they are amazing!  Absolutely amazing!



JoelT1 said:


> Made In Israel: Groundbreaking medical advances Made in Israel – Medicine


*(COMMENT)*

These guys are thinking outside the box.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ※→  JoelT1,  _et al,_
> 
> I've seen some of these devices; and they are amazing!  Absolutely amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made In Israel: Groundbreaking medical advances Made in Israel – Medicine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These guys are thinking outside the box.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Groundbreaking robotic legs developed in Israel help the paralyzed to walk 
Paralyzed patients hope ReWalk exoskeleton gets approved by FDA

ReWalk exoskeleton earns FDA approval

.


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius at the cornerstone of New York’s transformation Roosevelt Island: New York City's Next Startup Hub?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel sends emergency aid package to plague-stricken Madagascar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muvix reinvents the cinema experience for the digital age


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israel is Silicon Valley Jr Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## Sixties Fan

17 Israeli companies pioneering artificial intelligence


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Land of Medical Technology


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## JoelT1

Apple surpasses $900 Billion market cap, thanks to Israeli R&D!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Avi Peretz, Director of the Institute of Microbiology Research at the Baruch Padeh Medical Center, in Poriya, south of Tveria, was among the Israeli medical and research personnel who participated in a joint course with their counterparts from the Palestinian Authority on Applied Epidemiology.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...n-fighting-cross-border-epidemics/2017/11/08/


----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Israeli advances helping diabetics prevent and manage their illness


----------



## Sixties Fan

Smartphone app listens to your voice for lung disease


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Smartphone app listens to your voice for lung disease



Wow!


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2017/11/israels...trail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nc11/9/17


----------



## JoelT1

Israel world leader in medical advances 
One in four life science innovations has Israeli roots, says expert


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Find That Brain Takes a Nap When Sleep-Deprived


----------



## MJB12741

Another step for mankind: Israeli scientists advance theory on moon’s origin


----------



## JoelT1

Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons Chicago looks to Israel for tech startup lessons


----------



## fanger

PressTV-Saudi Arabia kidnapped Hariri on Israeli order: Analyst


----------



## fanger

Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?

Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius enables the paralyzed to walk

Paralyzed patients hope ReWalk exoskeleton gets approved by FDA

ReWalk exoskeleton earns FDA approval


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?



Israel’s immense contribution to humanity is recognized by 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the most prodigious countries.

57 useless Islamic countries have no Nobel Prizes in science


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s immense contribution to humanity is recognized by 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the most prodigious countries.
> 
> 57 useless Islamic countries have no Nobel Prizes in science
Click to expand...

Nobel prizes' are won by people, not countries. half of the winners who lived in israel are immigrants


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s immense contribution to humanity is recognized by 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the most prodigious countries.
> 
> 57 useless Islamic countries have no Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobel prizes' are won by people, not countries. half of the winners who lived in israel are immigrants
Click to expand...

Jews moving to Israel...must kill you.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s immense contribution to humanity is recognized by 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the most prodigious countries.
> 
> 57 useless Islamic countries have no Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobel prizes' are won by people, not countries. half of the winners who lived in israel are immigrants
Click to expand...


I find it shocking, *Shocking* that Nobel winners are immigrating to Israel to further their academic studies and R&D as opposed to, oh, say, your islamic paradises and high technology centers of Gaza'istan or Yemen or the Mullocratic paradise of Iran.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> PressTV-Saudi Arabia kidnapped Hariri on Israeli order: Analyst



Ah, PressTV. 

"_All the news that's fit for the slow_"


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York City Into Innovation City


----------



## Sixties Fan

Revolutionary gene therapy saves Syrian refugee boy’s skin, life


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?


That's because, heywan, there's a difference between a free civilized democracy and a bunch of murderous terrorist animals:

Holy Land Foundation Convictions

The FBI’s fight against terrorism funding paid a big dividend yesterday when five former leaders of a U.S.-based Muslim charity were convicted of funneling more than $12 million to the Palestinian terrorist group Hamas.

Guilty verdicts on all 108 counts against the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development were announced in federal court in Dallas, Texas, representing the largest victory against terrorist financing in the U.S. since the 9/11 attacks.

“For many years, the Holy Land Foundation used the guise of charity to raise and funnel millions of dollars to the infrastructure of the Hamas terror organization,” said Patrick Rowan, Assistant Attorney General for National Security. “This prosecution demonstrates our resolve to ensure that humanitarian relief efforts are not used as a mechanism to disguise and enable support for terrorist groups.”

*BAM!
*


----------



## Roudy

Is there a Muslim based organization in the US that ISN'T a front for IslamoNazi terrorists?

Judge upholds CAIR official’s conviction in terrorism funding case


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> Why should Israel’s lobby have different standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s immense contribution to humanity is recognized by 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the most prodigious countries.
> 
> 57 useless Islamic countries have no Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobel prizes' are won by people, not countries. half of the winners who lived in israel are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it shocking, *Shocking* that Nobel winners are immigrating to Israel to further their academic studies and R&D as opposed to, oh, say, your islamic paradises and high technology centers of Gaza'istan or Yemen or the Mullocratic paradise of Iran.
Click to expand...

It's too bad they don't give out Nobel prizes for best suicide vest design, otherwise Palestinians would have cornered that market.


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Helping To Create Culture Of Innovation In New York

Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island


----------



## JoelT1

*What Other Nations Can Learn from Israel’s Solutions to the Scarce Water Challenge*


----------



## JoelT1

*Growth Strategies of Israel’s Burgeoning Medical Device Sector*


----------



## JoelT1

*From Haifa to Herzliya, the Fertile Ground of Israeli Innovation*


----------



## MJB12741

[


Roudy said:


> Is there a Muslim based organization in the US that ISN'T a front for IslamoNazi terrorists?
> 
> Judge upholds CAIR official’s conviction in terrorism funding case



Golly gee.  Whatever happened to the peace loving, life loving Muslim Holy Land Foundation "charity."

Holy Land Foundation Convictions


----------



## MJB12741

Middle East religious freedom for all faiths guaranteed only in Israel.

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA_Graphics/MFA Gallery/Israel60/ch6.pdf


----------



## JoelT1

California Seeks Drought Help From Israel

California Governor Seeks Drought Help from Israel


----------



## JoelT1

How Israel’s Desalination Technology Is Helping The World Fight Water Shortage


----------



## JoelT1

White House Taps Israeli Tech To Solve California’s Drought


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where sports becomes a tool for social inclusion


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli research into genomes sheds light on causes of deafness


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Israeli advances helping diabetics prevent and manage their illness


----------



## JoelT1

“Megascale Desalination

The world’s largest and cheapest reverse-osmosis desalination plant is up and running in Israel.”


----------



## JoelT1

*Israel Proves the Desalination Era Is Here*

One of the driest countries on Earth now makes more freshwater than it needs


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli doctors – Palestinian children


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to all of Israel's worldly contributions including so many for the USA?


Israel: Helping To Make A Better World


----------



## MJB12741

Asset Test: How the United States Benefits from Its Alliance with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJ, several years back while still in school I chanced to look up at the night sky and saw a most peculiar  star, it's illuminance was different from all the other heavenly bodies . . .  it was unlike any of the other stars.  I have been following its trajectory ever since.

Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers decode thyroid cancer treatment resistance mechanism


----------



## JoelT1

New York University Medical Center & Israel’s Technion Institute conducting groundbreaking cancer research


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives throughout the world?  Wouldn't it be wonderful to also have a thread educating us to all the Palestinian contributions to better lives for mankind throughout the world?


Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## JoelT1

MJB12741 said:


> Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives throughout the world?  Wouldn't it be wonderful to also have a thread educating us to all the Palestinian contributions to better lives for mankind throughout the world?
> 
> 
> Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia



22 Arab countries, 57 Muslim: Not even 1 important scientific discovery or invention.

In fact, almost half are illiterate Nearly 40% of Muslim world’s population unable read or write: IINA Report


----------



## JoelT1

Muslim physician & human rights activist Dr Qanta Ahmed: Israel & the IDF, Lesson in humanity for Islamic world

Lessons From the IDF in Haiti: Opportunities in Global Health Diplomacy for the Muslim World | HuffPost


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zuckerman Institute Launches New US-Israeli Scientific Collaboration | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 25 Heshvan 5778 – November 13, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Bringing Years Of Water Experience To Drought-Stricken California


----------



## MJB12741

11 of Israel’s Top Achievements in 2016


----------



## JoelT1

Chicago Scientists Look To Israel For Water Solutions

For water's sake, Chicago researchers reach across the seas to Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel develops new ties with Saudi Arabia and other Gulf states


----------



## JoelT1

Agricultural Ties With Israel Helping Indian Farmers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers develop invisibility cloak – but you can’t see it, yet


----------



## MJB12741

Hard to believe with all that has already been posted we are still just beginning to list some of Israel's endless contributions to better lives throughout the world.

Making the world a better place for everyone


----------



## JoelT1

“Megascale Desalination

The world’s largest and cheapest reverse-osmosis desalination plant is up and running in Israel.”


----------



## JoelT1

US technology executives: Our existence depends on Israeli innovation


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Israelis Are Ambitious About Saving Anyone’s Life’: An Interview with Sheba Medical Center Director General Yitshak Kreiss | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Sara Lehmann | 13 Heshvan 5778 – November 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Peace and love’ as Miss Israel and Miss Iraq pose together on Instagram


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York


----------



## MJB12741

25 brilliant Israeli tech companies to watch in 2017


----------



## JoelT1

Israel, World’s Technology Superpower

http://www1.cbn.com/content/made-israel-–-technology


----------



## JoelT1

Israel, World’s Water Superpower

Israel: The World's Water Superpower


----------



## MJB12741

In Israel, Followers of Different Religions Help Each Other Keep the Faith


----------



## JoelT1

Israel, World’s Medical Superpower

Made in Israel – Medicine


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli technology accelerates self-driving vehicles 

10 Israeli start-ups that are gunning for the self-driving car market


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israel is a tech miracle We love Israel!


----------



## JoelT1

Israel, World’s Agriculture Superpower

Made in Israel: Agriculture


----------



## JoelT1

US Tech Firms Race to Hire Israeli Army Engineers


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians


----------



## JoelT1

Google Chairman: Israeli Tech Second Only To Silicon Valley


----------



## MJB12741

7 Israeli inventions from 7 decades of innovation - GKI


----------



## JoelT1

Muslim physician and human rights activist Dr Qanta Ahmed: 
Israel's Lesson For Muslims In Humanity 

Lessons From the IDF in Haiti: Opportunities in Global Health Diplomacy for the Muslim World | HuffPost


----------



## JoelT1

Israel the brains behind US technology Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## MJB12741

Even humanitarian aid to Palestinians. 

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/humanitarian/pages/default.aspx


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Boundless Innovation Boundless innovation


----------



## MJB12741

10 brands you'll have to give up if you're boycotting Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s blessing to the world


----------



## JoelT1

Mercedes Benz Opens R&D Center In Israel.


“Among a growing number of multinational firms seeking to tap into Israel’s auto technology expertise as the industry moves towards self-driving cars”


Daimler launches Tel Aviv hub for auto technologies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paralyzed Rats Can Walk Again After Israeli Scientists Inject Human Stem Cells


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 Israeli Cybersecurity Firms That Left Their Mark On 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

To Mark World Diabetes Day, Israeli Company Promotes Needle-Free Glucose Test


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scientists Use Beet Pigments To Create Violet Potatoes And Tomatoes, Increase Nutritional Value


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Scientists Help Create First 3D Map Of The Brain


----------



## JoelT1

US Tech Firms Race to Hire Israeli Army Engineers


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Companies That Could Revolutionize The Car
3 Israeli companies that could revolutionize the car


----------



## MJB12741

Big news for the world from Israel.  Check this out.

Israeli Remote-Controlled Space Lab Docks at International Space Station


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Startups Deliver Much-Needed Tech For Self-Driving Cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa installs new electric car-sharing scheme


----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## MJB12741

The 25 coolest tech companies in Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Google Israel Think 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli design grad takes 3D pen boldly where it has never gone before


----------



## JoelT1

India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel
India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Crowd cheers for IDF rescuers in Mexico


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Companies Poised To Revolutionize The Car
3 Israeli companies that could revolutionize the car


----------



## JoelT1

Microsoft Israel: Innovation Nation


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Israeli inventions you should know about


----------



## JoelT1

Israel Helping To Feed The World

Israeli Technology Helps Giants Like Monsanto Feed the World


----------



## MJB12741

Jeeze.  No end to Israel's contributions to the world for better lives.

UN authorizes Israel to expand technological support in Central African Republic - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Turkey poop a great coal alternative, Israeli study finds


----------



## Sixties Fan

IsraAID helps set up science and tech center in South Sudan


----------



## JoelT1

Kenya Sends 120 Students To Israel For Advance Agriculture
Kenya sends 120 students to Israel for advance Agriculture


----------



## MJB12741

Intel in Israel


----------



## JoelT1

US AGRICULTURE TECHNOLOGY MISSION TO ISRAEL

“The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is leading a business mission to Israel focusing on innovation in water and agriculture.  This delegation is being organized in cooperation with Israel’s Ministry of Economy and Industry. 

This mission will expose delegates to Israel’s start-up ecosystem, including visits to technology incubators, agriculture research centers and meetings with start-up companies and experts.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vaica’s new medication dispenser aids patient compliance


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa installs new electric car-sharing scheme


----------



## JoelT1

Agricultural Ties With Israel Helping Indian Farmers 

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/45265558.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## JoelT1

Made In Israel: Advanced Agriculture


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sponges teach scientists how to form glass without heat


----------



## JoelT1

Made In Israel: Water Solutions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Corporate Giants to Convene in Tel Aviv to Discuss Good Citizenship | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 3 Kislev 5778 – November 21, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

Made In Israel: Technology


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Israel aid to now over 140 countries.  Enjoy!

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## JoelT1

Made In Israel: Medical Advances


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is making the world a better place for you and me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Doctors Visit Tbilisi to Examine and Treat Children with Special Issues | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 5 Kislev 5778 – November 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Startups Deliver Much-Needed Tech For Self-Driving Cars
Israeli startups deliver much-needed tech for self-driving cars


----------



## MJB12741

*AIDING SYRIAN WAR VICTIMS*




An injured civilian from the civil war in Syria being transferred to Ziv Medical Center in Israel. Photo by Simon Haddad
Syria may officially be an enemy country, but that hasn’t stopped dozens of Israeli individuals, organizations and government bodies – including the Israel Defense Forces – from doing all they can to alleviate human suffering in the country, even though giving this aid is often dangerous.

Israeli aid to the country comes in many forms, much of it under the radar. Nonprofit organization Il4Syrians, which was founded by a private Israeli citizen at the start of the civil war in 2011, sends food, medicine, coats and basic supplies to Syrians in a perilous cross-border mission.

With the help of transports organized by the IDF, some 2,500 Syrian men, women and children have received care in various Israeli hospitals at the expense of Israeli taxpayers and donors. In addition, Israeli-American serial entrepreneur Moti Kahana bought a bus to transport seriously ill or injured Syrian children to Israeli hospitals through his nonprofit foundation, Amaliah, and the Yitzhak Rabin Foundation.

The Israel Trauma Coalition trained clinicians, caregivers and volunteers in Berlin to treat Syrian refugees in that German city. Natan-International Humanitarian Aid, based in Tel Aviv, has provided trauma and post-trauma care to Syrian refugees in Jordan.

The nonprofit IsraAID has been rescuing and providing many forms of assistance to Syrian and other Middle East and African refugees pouring into European countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israeli women techies are opening doors for each other in Silicon Valley


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup sires autonomous drone for harsh industrial settings


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York


----------



## Sixties Fan

As buildings evolve in Startup Nation, architects create space for work and play


----------



## JoelT1

Arab writer: Honestly, Arabs are backward & unfit for civilization


----------



## MJB12741

This is cool.  World changing technologies from Israel.  Check it out folks & enjoy.

Innovation Nation: 10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli ticket tech has sports fans cheering worldwide


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Technology To Transform Indian Agriculture 
Israeli technology to transform Indian agriculture


----------



## MJB12741

Still going strong well over 1000 posts on Israel's worldly contributions.  And no end yet in site.  Stay tuned folks & enjoy.

Israeli Software Gives New York Power Plants Iron Dome Protection Against Shutdown


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming New York City Into Innovation City!


----------



## MJB12741

10 Israeli tech ideas that changed the world in 2014


----------



## JoelT1

Making America Safet


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli genius transforming America and the world


----------



## MJB12741

What a wonderful way for Israel to send condolences to Egypt after the mosque massacre by radical Islamists..  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Israel, world leaders send messages of condolence, solidarity to Egypt after deadly attack


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> What a wonderful way for Israel to send condolences to Egypt after the mosque massacre by radical Islamists..  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Israel, world leaders send messages of condolence, solidarity to Egypt after deadly attack



Does anyone know what condolence to Egypt Hamas &/or the Pa sent for the Muslim massacre of innocents praying in an Egyptian mosque?


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel!  Check this out.

From Israel, Quiet Efforts Are Underway To Aid Civilians In Syria


----------



## whirlingmerc

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition



God did promise Abraham would be a blessing to every family on the earth...  in fact some day all kings would sing of God said King David in the Psalms
Psalms book 5: Songs for coming home


----------



## JoelT1

*Google Chairman: Israeli Tech Second Only To Silicon Valley 
Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley*


----------



## JoelT1

Toyota research arm takes first step into Israel’s start-up scene with investment into robotics


----------



## JoelT1

Car tech giants are coming to Israel in their race for technologies of tomorrow


----------



## JoelT1

Muslim physician, human rights activist Dr Qanta Ahmed: Israel's Lesson For Muslims In Humanity Lessons From the IDF in Haiti: Opportunities in Global Health Diplomacy for the Muslim World | HuffPost


----------



## JoelT1




----------



## JoelT1




----------



## MJB12741

The free world would benefit from supporting Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's benefits for better lives throughout the world?

Helmsley Fund: Helping Israel Benefits the World


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Is there no end to Israel's benefits for better lives throughout the world?
> 
> Helmsley Fund: Helping Israel Benefits the World


Leona Helmsley will always be remembered for one of the most arrogant statements ever uttered: "We don't pay taxes. Only the little people pay taxes." A touching sentiment from the New York hotel tycoon widely dubbed the "Queen of Mean" but not one shared by a jury of her peers. In 1989 Helmsley received 16 years in prison for a wide variety of tax offenses resulting in several million dollars owed. And in a fitting bit of chronology, the judge ordered her prison sentence to start on April 15 — Tax Day!




Top 10 Tax Dodgers - TIME


----------



## RoccoR

※→  et al,

I thought this was more interesting from the region.



fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no end to Israel's benefits for better lives throughout the world?
> 
> Helmsley Fund: Helping Israel Benefits the World
> 
> 
> 
> Leona Helmsley will always be remembered for one of the most arrogant statements ever uttered: "We don't pay taxes. Only the little people pay taxes." A touching sentiment from the New York hotel tycoon widely dubbed the "Queen of Mean" but not one shared by a jury of her peers. In 1989 Helmsley received 16 years in prison for a wide variety of tax offenses resulting in several million dollars owed. And in a fitting bit of chronology, the judge ordered her prison sentence to start on April 15 — Tax Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Tax Dodgers - TIME
Click to expand...


*(COMMENT)*

I like this one as well:  



 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger

Sirhan was born in Jerusalem in Mandatory Palestine to a Christian family of Greek Orthodox background


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> Sirhan was born in Jerusalem in Mandatory Palestine to a Christian family of Greek Orthodox background



Eh, Fanger, the topic is ---Israel:  Helping To Make A Better World.  Now over 1100 posts to support the claim & not a single denial from any anti Israel Pali supporter.  So many more Israeli contributions to the world not yet posted.  Thank you for keeping up on this thread.  ENJOY!

IDF Relief Efforts Around the World


----------



## MJB12741

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Live & learn.

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined


----------



## MJB12741

53 Gifts Israel Gave the World in 2015 | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 27 Elul 5775 – September 11, 2015 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Israeli inventions you should know about


----------



## MJB12741

Two Israel Women Win International Science Awards


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dalhousie University working with Israeli researchers to study brain injuries, disease


----------



## MJB12741

This is an INCREDIBLE achievement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waze launches setting for motorcyclists - Globes English


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-examples-of-ancient-Israel-inventions


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE...sion-microscope-developed-in-Beersheba-515835


----------



## MJB12741

Is there ANYONE who does not praise Israel for all these endless worldly contributions for better lives?  And still so many more yet not even listed.  Stayed tuned & enjoy.


----------



## MJB12741

www.jpost.com/Business-and-Innovation/6-incredible-Israeli-discoveries-that-influenced-the-world-501332


----------



## MJB12741

Another step for mankind: Israeli scientists advance theory on moon’s origin


----------



## MJB12741

On & on it goes with Israel's contributions to a better world.  Is there no end to it?  And when will the Zionists be willing to learn of all the Palestinian contributions to the world?

Israel Celebrates Numerous Achievements on UN Day | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 5 Heshvan 5778 – October 25, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli radiation protection startup raises $6m to expand business scope


----------



## MJB12741

Israel ranks number one on list of countries working to end human trafficking


----------



## MJB12741

ReWalk – An Exoskeleton that Enables Paraplegics to Walk Again


----------



## MJB12741

The First Israeli Astronaut, Colonel Ilan Ramon


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who does not praise Israel for all these endless worldly contributions for better lives?  And still so many more yet not even listed.  Stayed tuned & enjoy.



Hmmm!  Looks like everyone agrees Israel's contributions to the world for better lives is a blessing to all humanity. 

The First Israeli Nano-Satellite


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli device banishes finger-pricking for sugar levels in diabetes patients


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - The Development of Multiscale Models for Complex Chemical Systems


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## MJB12741

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## MJB12741

Nano Ghosts - A “Magic Bullet” for Fighting Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

GE Healthcare Contracts with Israel Firm to Develop Software for Analyzing Ultrasounds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Policemen Save Palestinian’s Life


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

3 Sheba Medical Center Doctors Unveil Ground-breaking Innovations | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 22 Kislev 5778 – December 10, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Developing Modern Wine from Vines of the Bible


----------



## MJB12741

A Nobel prize winner.

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Quasiperiodic Crystals


----------



## MJB12741

Intel's New Generation Processors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli space age material used in pioneering hip, knee replacement


----------



## MJB12741

Is there any end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Decoding the Structure and the Function of the Ribosome


----------



## MJB12741

Development of a Commercial Membrane for Desalination


----------



## MJB12741

Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


----------



## MJB12741

Firewall for Computer Network Security


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Technion ranked #1 worldwide in digital education


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 Israeli companies make the coveted AI 100 list for 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis train Philippine EMS teachers for mass disasters


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hyperbaric oxygen therapy could ease Alzheimer’s symptoms


----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Father Invents Device to Detect Autism in Newborns


----------



## MJB12741

We now have over 1200 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives.  And we haven't yet even begun.

Waze – Outsmarting Traffic, Together


----------



## MJB12741

Heart warming video.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Heart warming video.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!



In all fairness someone should start a threat on Palestinians helping the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 Israeli companies make the coveted AI 100 list for 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Light and water flow to rural Africa due to Israeli tech


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible!

http://nocamels.com/2013/10/10-israeli-technologies-that-are-changing-the-world/


----------



## MJB12741

When I started this read I had no idea what I was in for.  Well over 1200 Israeli worldly contributions, innovations & achievements for better lives now posted & still so many still not even posted.  Can all be found & listed in one lifetime?

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> When I started this read I had no idea what I was in for.  Well over 1200 Israeli worldly contributions, innovations & achievements for better lives now posted & still so many still not even posted.  Can all be found & listed in one lifetime?
> 
> Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells



WOW!  I am becoming exhausted posting some of Israel's endless contributions helping the world to have better lives.  Gosh I wonder why no one has started a thread on Palestinian contributions to the world?

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

From Israel comes a new drug to prevent Parkinson's disease.  How wonderful!

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robot builders, smart cranes: Construction sector looks to break new ground


----------



## MJB12741

Israel saving lives of innocent Syrian civilians trapped between the evil forces of Assad & the rebels.

From Israel, Quiet Efforts Are Underway To Aid Civilians In Syria


----------



## MJB12741

How about Pali supporters condemn Israel for this?

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/...ionist-for-british-tv-fears-director-1.447090


----------



## Sixties Fan

In world first, Israeli undergoes surgery to regrow a bone


----------



## MJB12741

7 Israeli inventions from 7 decades of innovation - GKI


----------



## MJB12741

A heart warming story. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

The ‘never again’ imperative: Why and how Israelis are helping Syrians


----------



## MJB12741

Israel, a light unto all nations.

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## MJB12741

GridON - Preventing Power Outages in High Voltage Grids


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syrian baby to undergo operation in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Yes Indeed.

Israel flies in newborn Syrian refugee for life-saving heart operation


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's humanitarian aid throughout the world.  Precious!

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Smart pills, pet-tech, unmanned popup stores: Tech trends for 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yam Pro Signs $180 Million Deal to build Wave Energy Power Station in Ghana | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 7 Tevet 5778 – December 25, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Yam Pro Signs $180 Million Deal to build Wave Energy Power Station in Ghana | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 7 Tevet 5778 – December 25, 2017 | JewishPress.com


/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.a


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Discoveries and Developments that Influenced the World


----------



## MJB12741

Outstanding Video.  Live & learn.


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/oxygen-therapy-alzheimers-patients/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa U. NGO to Purchase 1,730 Acres of Amazon Rainforest | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 10 Tevet 5778 – December 28, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Innovation: Africa' came to small village in Uganda and were shocked with what they found


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/9-israe...rail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nc12/28/17


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/mediterranean-diet-bust-body-fat/


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2015/10/world-leaders-praise-israeli-water-technologies-watec/


----------



## Sixties Fan

When is a humanitarian crisis not important? When Israel is part of the solution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel sets up first innovation lab to boost tech for elderly aid


----------



## MJB12741

Firewall for Computer Network Security


----------



## MJB12741

All these worldly achievements with Israel leading the world & still those Zionists can't even begin to compete with the Palestinians for the world's finest bomb straps.  Oh well, still so much more from Israel to benefit humanity.

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Developed Steel Substitute Made for Space Travel Now Used for Hip Replacements


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Quasiperiodic Crystals


----------



## MJB12741

Zebra Medical Vision | Medical Imaging & AI


----------



## MJB12741

About Us: Meet the Team Behind the Technology - OrCam


----------



## MJB12741

Flying in Peace with the Birds


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

About Us: Meet the Team Behind the Technology - OrCam


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pairing smartwatch sensors with psychology to quit smoking


----------



## Sixties Fan

13 of the biggest health breakthroughs in Israel in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gynecologist builds a better IUD


----------



## Sixties Fan

How debating teaches tolerance among Jewish, Arab teens


----------



## Sixties Fan

Light and water flow to rural Africa due to Israeli tech


----------



## MJB12741

Why Israel is the most important startup ecosystem in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 exciting Israeli gadgets hitting the market in 2018


----------



## MJB12741

Rambam fast-tracks leukemia treatment


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## Sixties Fan

Novel Nanomedicine Inhibits Progression of Pancreatic Cancer | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 17 Tevet 5778 – January 3, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017


----------



## abi

MJB12741 said:


> WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017


This is why you must vet your sources. Compare the information in your link with this:
Amnesty International Year End Report: Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories 2016/2017


----------



## MJB12741

abi said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you must vet your sources. Compare the information in your link with this:
> Amnesty International Year End Report: Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories 2016/2017
Click to expand...


OUTSTANDING POINT!  "Vet your sources."  And who said Abi is an imbecile?

Amnesty International: Failed Methodology,  Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias


----------



## MJB12741

New Israeli drug discovery for Parkinson disease. 

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> New Israeli drug discovery for Parkinson disease.
> 
> AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease



Ever wondered how the world benefits from Israel's existence?

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv University study augurs hope for pancreatic cancer patients


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Train High Schoolers for Big Data Intelligence Jobs  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Land of Mylk and Honee


----------



## MJB12741

What Makes Israel's Innovation Ecosystem So Successful


----------



## Sixties Fan

13 of the biggest health breakthroughs in Israel in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Voice conversations over the internet.

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Pride: Technion to Launch First Autonomous Nanosatellite Into Space in 2018


----------



## MJB12741

First Israeli University Inaugurated in China | Technion - Israel Institute of Technology


----------



## MJB12741

Coming Forbes event in Israel.

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/forbes-under-30-summit-in-israel/


----------



## MJB12741

£1.5 million awarded to four new joint medical research projects by British and Israeli scientists


----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel medical devices startup Motus files for Nasdaq IPO


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/category/technology-news/


----------



## MJB12741

Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers identify symptoms of progressive blindness


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/israeli-tech-help-doctors-assess-stroke/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech powers major wave-energy station in Ghana


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 exciting Israeli gadgets hitting the market in 2018


----------



## MJB12741

Intel's New Generation Processors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel, Mobileye unveil first autonomous car


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/israeli-team-cholera-outbreak-zambia/


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Decoding the Structure and the Function of the Ribosome


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## Sixties Fan

First, when Eden says that she is Ethiopian, the audience roars.

Then, when she shows off her bracelet collection, and mentions that her favorite one has symbols of all religions on it, from when she sang at a joint Jewish-Arab singing tour in America. One judge asks her if the bracelet shows coexistence, she says yes, and the audience goes wild.

So many people try to paint Israeli Jews as bigots against both Ethiopians and Arabs. It is a recurring theme for the writers at Mondoweiss and Electronic Intifada. But the instinctive positive reaction to an Ethiopian girl who sings with people of all religions and who preaches coexistence shows that Israel is as liberal a country as there is.

And one cannot even imagine the same thing happening at a similar Arab talent show.

(full article online)

The Israel X-Factor audience shows again why Israel is so great ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ailing Gaza Teen Receives Kidney Transplant in Israeli Hospital


----------



## MJB12741

Making the world a better place for everyone


----------



## MJB12741

5 Sukkahs That Might Just Make The World A Better Place


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Praises Israel for Combating Poverty and Protecting the Planet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Improves Philippines’ First Responder Skills


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite Boycotts, Israel Launches Agricultural Program in India


----------



## Sixties Fan

Car sensor aims to prevent infant death caused by heatstroke


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli auto-tech, robotics, photonics light up Las Vegas


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/israeli-team-cholera-outbreak-zambia/


----------



## MJB12741

Great News!

India Israel Business Innovation Forum: Israel Invites Indian Startups, Collaborations With Israeli Companies


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/technology-and-innovation/top-5-technological-innovations-of-2017/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/renewab...trail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nc1/18/18


----------



## MJB12741

http://foundedinisrael.com/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Silicon Valley women visit to boost gender equality in Israel, Gaza tech scene


----------



## MJB12741

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Israel rocks at commercializing academic innovations


----------



## Sixties Fan

Agricultural group joins nonprofit to set up agritech accelerator


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Air conditioning without electricity -- cool! Thanks, Israel!

New paint transforms sun’s rays into cool air-conditioning


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the September meeting of the Ad Hoc Liaison Committee, held on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly, the Israeli delegation to the committee presented projects that Israel is promoting in Judea and Samaria and the Gaza Strip for the benefit of all residents. The main goals of these projects are to maintain regional stability and to generate economic development in the region.

(full article online)

http://www.cogat.mod.gov.il/en/Our_Activities/Pages/AHLC-Meets-in-New-York-18.9.17.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Groundbreaking Israeli Stem Cell Treatment Saves Patients’ Limbs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Doctors Separate Infant’s Fused Jaws


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Scientist Develops Cancer Immunotherapy 30 Times More Effective than Current Treatments


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Brings Life-Changing Technology to the Visually Impaired


----------



## MJB12741

700,000 Sign UWI’s ‘Jerusalem Declaration’ Supporting Eternal, Undivided Israeli Capital


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2017/09/medtronic-opens-new-israeli-development-centers/


----------



## Sixties Fan

For Your Ears Only: Israelis Create Virtual Headphones


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli sensor technology could cut hotel energy costs 20%


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new mesh-free way to repair pelvic organ prolapse


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Wizcomtech designs pen to make reading easier for kids with dyslexia


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/kado-thinnest-laptop-charger/


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2014/01/10-new-york-based-israeli-startups-to-watch/


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's contributions to the world for better lives?

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## MJB12741

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## MJB12741

GOOD NEWS FROM ISRAEL!  Check this out.  All factually documented.  Enjoy!

Good News From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Appears to be no end to Israel's worldly achievements for better lives.

Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE cyber firm DarkMatter slowly steps out of the shadows


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel: Making Deserts Bloom Around the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 ways augmented and virtual reality are changing medicine


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/lishtot...ivetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2/1/18


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## MJB12741

25 brilliant Israeli tech companies to watch in 2017


----------



## ForeverYoung436

MJB12741 said:


> Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?
> 
> AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease



Just for once, I'd like to see a headline:  "New cancer drug has been developed in Algeria (or Morocco or Tunisia or Egypt)."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Trauma Experts Helping Houston Deal with Aftermath of Hurricane Harvey


----------



## MJB12741

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?
> 
> AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for once, I'd like to see a headline:  "New cancer drug has been developed in Algeria (or Morocco or Tunisia or Egypt)."
Click to expand...


Arent the Palestinians working on that?


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel innovation makes up half of Merck healthcare revenue, top official says


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stratasys joins Easton LaChappelle to build lighter, cheaper prosthetic arms


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bacteria or Virus? Automated Blood Tests Startup MeMed Wins Department of Defense Grant   - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can Israeli scientists save Darwin’s finches?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Emergency Org Honored in Panama for Life-Saving Assistance


----------



## MJB12741

Turing Award - Developing New Tools for Systems Verification


----------



## MJB12741

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## MJB12741

11 Awesome Inventions Israel Gave to the World


----------



## MJB12741

Intel's New Generation Processors


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now you can count your chickens before they hatch, instead of culling them


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Doctors Restoring Patient’s Jaw Using Shinbone


----------



## MJB12741

Even in healthcare Israel achievements benefit world humanity.

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/israeli-tech-revolutionizing-healthcare/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s eco-houses move towards the mainstream


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Quasiperiodic Crystals


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## MJB12741

GridON - Preventing Power Outages in High Voltage Grids


----------



## MJB12741

Now well over 1000 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives listed.  And still no end in sight.  Enjoy!

11 Awesome Inventions Israel Gave to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli biotech company successfully grows bones in lab


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/02/unwanted-apples-become-superfood/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/02/woundcl...vetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2/15/18


----------



## MJB12741

Dr. Chaim Weizmann - Scientist and Statesman, the first President of Israel, One of the Founders of the Modern Field of Biotechnology


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Invention Tells Pet Owner when Dog’s in ‘Bad Mood’


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/02/smart-city-cyber-conference-tel-aviv/


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel develops pocket-size device to test for heart attacks - CNN


----------



## Sixties Fan

Criticize Israel all you want, but THIS is what they are really doing


----------



## MJB12741

Even Africa benefits from Israel's worldly contributions.

http://nocamels.com/2017/11/israel-boost-energy-ties-to-africa/


----------



## Sixties Fan

NRGene teams with Bridgestone to develop resilient rubber-producing plants


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2017/05/desalination-israel-drought-water-shortage/


----------



## MJB12741

nocamels.com/2018/02/mars-moon-israel-space-sector/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Makers of Mobileye develop revolutionary device to help the blind, dyslexics - and anyone who gets tired of reading.

Israeli start-up now worth over $1 billion


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Build First Dairy Farm in Papua New Guinea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Scientists Develop Early Detection of Toxemia in Pregnant Women


----------



## MJB12741

Check  this one out.  Bravo Israel!

ReWalk – An Exoskeleton that Enables Paraplegics to Walk Again


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/02/tytocar...vetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2/22/18


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/02/israeli-eyesight-papua-new-guinea-aid/


----------



## MJB12741

Iron Dome – Rocket and Mortar Air Defense System


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

Big world event in the making.

no camels | Cybertech conference 2018, 29-31.1.18


----------



## MJB12741

Saving face: Israeli start-up protects people from Big Brother's spying


----------



## Sixties Fan

15 Israeli firms on Fast Company 2018 most innovative list


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Donates Wheelchairs to Needy Children in South Africa


----------



## Taz

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition


I bet they counselled Myanmar on how to get rid of their Rohingyas as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Novel process removes mercury from factory emissions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Taz said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they counselled Myanmar on how to get rid of their Rohingyas as well.
Click to expand...

Who advised the Israelis to keep all the Arab Muslims and Christians post 1967?

Here is the list of Arabs who live in Israel, without being persecuted.

*Arab Muslims[edit]*
Most Arab citizens of Israel are Muslim, particularly of the Sunnibranch of Islam. A small minority are Ahmadiyya sect and there are also some Alawites (affiliated with Shia Islam) of Ghajar with Israeli citizenship. As of 2008, Arab citizens of Israel comprised just over 20 percent of the country's total population. About 82.6 percent of the Arab population in Israel was Sunni Muslim (with a very small minority of Shia), another 9 percent was Druze, and around 9 percent was Christian (mostly Eastern Orthodox and Catholic denominations).

*Bedouin[edit]*
Main article: Negev Bedouin
The Arab Muslim citizens of Israel include also the Bedouins, who are divided into two main groups: the Bedouin in the north of Israel, who live in villages and towns for the most part, and the Bedouin in the Negev, who include half-nomadic and inhabitants of towns and Unrecognized villages. According to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as of 1999, 110,000 Bedouins live in the Negev, 50,000 in the Galilee and 10,000 in the central region of Israel.[29] The vast majority of Arab Bedouins of Israel practice Sunni Islam.

*Ahmadiyya[edit]*
The Ahmadiyya community was first established in the region in the 1920s, in what was then Mandatory Palestine. Israel is the only country in the Middle East, where Ahmadi Muslims can openly practice their faith, which is not recognized as part of Islam by most Sunni and Shi'a denominations. As such, Kababir, a neighbourhood on Mount Carmel in Haifa, Israel, acts as the Middle East headquarters of the Community.[30][31]It is unknown how many Israeli Ahmadis there are, although it is estimated there are about 2,200 Ahmadis in Kababir alone.[32]

*Arab Christians[edit]*
There is a significant Arab Christian minority from various denominations, numbering 122,000 — a majority of Christians in Israel.

Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia

-------------
Yes, Israel does help to make a better world for Jews and non Jews.


----------



## Taz

Sixties Fan said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they counselled Myanmar on how to get rid of their Rohingyas as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who advised the Israelis to keep all the Arab Muslims and Christians post 1967?
> 
> Here is the list of Arabs who live in Israel, without being persecuted.
> 
> *Arab Muslims[edit]*
> Most Arab citizens of Israel are Muslim, particularly of the Sunnibranch of Islam. A small minority are Ahmadiyya sect and there are also some Alawites (affiliated with Shia Islam) of Ghajar with Israeli citizenship. As of 2008, Arab citizens of Israel comprised just over 20 percent of the country's total population. About 82.6 percent of the Arab population in Israel was Sunni Muslim (with a very small minority of Shia), another 9 percent was Druze, and around 9 percent was Christian (mostly Eastern Orthodox and Catholic denominations).
> 
> *Bedouin[edit]*
> Main article: Negev Bedouin
> The Arab Muslim citizens of Israel include also the Bedouins, who are divided into two main groups: the Bedouin in the north of Israel, who live in villages and towns for the most part, and the Bedouin in the Negev, who include half-nomadic and inhabitants of towns and Unrecognized villages. According to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as of 1999, 110,000 Bedouins live in the Negev, 50,000 in the Galilee and 10,000 in the central region of Israel.[29] The vast majority of Arab Bedouins of Israel practice Sunni Islam.
> 
> *Ahmadiyya[edit]*
> The Ahmadiyya community was first established in the region in the 1920s, in what was then Mandatory Palestine. Israel is the only country in the Middle East, where Ahmadi Muslims can openly practice their faith, which is not recognized as part of Islam by most Sunni and Shi'a denominations. As such, Kababir, a neighbourhood on Mount Carmel in Haifa, Israel, acts as the Middle East headquarters of the Community.[30][31]It is unknown how many Israeli Ahmadis there are, although it is estimated there are about 2,200 Ahmadis in Kababir alone.[32]
> 
> *Arab Christians[edit]*
> There is a significant Arab Christian minority from various denominations, numbering 122,000 — a majority of Christians in Israel.
> 
> Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> -------------
> Yes, Israel does help to make a better world for Jews and non Jews.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares about smelly carpet kissing perpetually angry arabs. When they decide to join the civilized world, come back and we'll talk.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Taz said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they counselled Myanmar on how to get rid of their Rohingyas as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who advised the Israelis to keep all the Arab Muslims and Christians post 1967?
> 
> Here is the list of Arabs who live in Israel, without being persecuted.
> 
> *Arab Muslims[edit]*
> Most Arab citizens of Israel are Muslim, particularly of the Sunnibranch of Islam. A small minority are Ahmadiyya sect and there are also some Alawites (affiliated with Shia Islam) of Ghajar with Israeli citizenship. As of 2008, Arab citizens of Israel comprised just over 20 percent of the country's total population. About 82.6 percent of the Arab population in Israel was Sunni Muslim (with a very small minority of Shia), another 9 percent was Druze, and around 9 percent was Christian (mostly Eastern Orthodox and Catholic denominations).
> 
> *Bedouin[edit]*
> Main article: Negev Bedouin
> The Arab Muslim citizens of Israel include also the Bedouins, who are divided into two main groups: the Bedouin in the north of Israel, who live in villages and towns for the most part, and the Bedouin in the Negev, who include half-nomadic and inhabitants of towns and Unrecognized villages. According to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as of 1999, 110,000 Bedouins live in the Negev, 50,000 in the Galilee and 10,000 in the central region of Israel.[29] The vast majority of Arab Bedouins of Israel practice Sunni Islam.
> 
> *Ahmadiyya[edit]*
> The Ahmadiyya community was first established in the region in the 1920s, in what was then Mandatory Palestine. Israel is the only country in the Middle East, where Ahmadi Muslims can openly practice their faith, which is not recognized as part of Islam by most Sunni and Shi'a denominations. As such, Kababir, a neighbourhood on Mount Carmel in Haifa, Israel, acts as the Middle East headquarters of the Community.[30][31]It is unknown how many Israeli Ahmadis there are, although it is estimated there are about 2,200 Ahmadis in Kababir alone.[32]
> 
> *Arab Christians[edit]*
> There is a significant Arab Christian minority from various denominations, numbering 122,000 — a majority of Christians in Israel.
> 
> Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> -------------
> Yes, Israel does help to make a better world for Jews and non Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about smelly carpet kissing perpetually angry arabs. When they decide to join the civilized world, come back and we'll talk.
Click to expand...

You are on the wrong thread.

You came to this thread already with the wrong topic.  Muslims and Myanmar.

There is a forum and thread for it.  This thread is not it 
as you very well know.

You meant to stir things up.  Bad luck.  

This will be the last time I will respond to anything you post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Google eye greater productivity at low-tech manufacturing plants


----------



## MJB12741

Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


copied from 1987 study?
Fluorometric determination of the neutral lipid content of microalgal cells using Nile Red - ScienceDirect


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae
> 
> 
> 
> copied from 1987 study?
> Fluorometric determination of the neutral lipid content of microalgal cells using Nile Red - ScienceDirect
Click to expand...

Is it exactly the same thing?

You are on a "Lets delegitimize Israel and the Jews" roll today.

Let us congratulate you


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spain’s SEAT showcases Israeli auto safety tech in new car


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli AI software whips expert lawyers in contract analysis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global


Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search


----------



## Sixties Fan

WoundClot Trauma Gauze (Hemostatic Dressing) - Advanced Bleeding Control CE & FDA Approved


fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
> Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search
Click to expand...

The article is not about Israel having "invented" it.
It is about it now being used globally.

THAT was the news.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli innovation aims to keep hackers out of your car's GPS


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> WoundClot Trauma Gauze (Hemostatic Dressing) - Advanced Bleeding Control CE & FDA Approved
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
> Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article is not about Israel having "invented" it.
> It is about it now being used globally.
> 
> THAT was the news.
Click to expand...


WOW!  What a great idea from fanger.  We need a thread titled ISRAEL INVENTIONS.  Here are just a small sampling for now until I start such a thread.  Bless you fanger for encouraging us.  Enjoy!

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoundClot Trauma Gauze (Hemostatic Dressing) - Advanced Bleeding Control CE & FDA Approved
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
> Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article is not about Israel having "invented" it.
> It is about it now being used globally.
> 
> THAT was the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  What a great idea from fanger.  We need a thread titled ISRAEL INVENTIONS.  Here are just a small sampling for now until I start such a thread.  Bless you fanger for encouraging us.  Enjoy!
> 
> List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

How about a thread on things stolen by Israelis, and passed off as their own invention?
I'll go first.... Palestine


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoundClot Trauma Gauze (Hemostatic Dressing) - Advanced Bleeding Control CE & FDA Approved
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
> Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article is not about Israel having "invented" it.
> It is about it now being used globally.
> 
> THAT was the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  What a great idea from fanger.  We need a thread titled ISRAEL INVENTIONS.  Here are just a small sampling for now until I start such a thread.  Bless you fanger for encouraging us.  Enjoy!
> 
> List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a thread on things stolen by Israelis, and passed off as their own invention?
> I'll go first.... Palestine
Click to expand...

Wrong. Try again.


----------



## MJB12741

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoundClot Trauma Gauze (Hemostatic Dressing) - Advanced Bleeding Control CE & FDA Approved
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Product Saves Stabbing Victims, Goes Global
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it's a copy  Celox Gauze · Celox Celox
> Hemostatic Gauze. - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article is not about Israel having "invented" it.
> It is about it now being used globally.
> 
> THAT was the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  What a great idea from fanger.  We need a thread titled ISRAEL INVENTIONS.  Here are just a small sampling for now until I start such a thread.  Bless you fanger for encouraging us.  Enjoy!
> 
> List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a thread on things stolen by Israelis, and passed off as their own invention?
> I'll go first.... Palestine[/QUOTE
> 
> LMAO!  So, let us get this straight.  Israel stole Palestine & passed it off as their own invention.  Right fanger?
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

LMAO! So, let us get this straight. Israel stole Palestine & passed it off as their own invention. Right fange


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli invention provides aircraft missile defense


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli, US scientists detect signs of dark matter in glimpse of earliest stars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cisco CEO to Visit Israel, Launch a Network of Tech Hubs Designed to Digitize Israel’s Peripheral Communities  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel saving the world, again: Eyedrops that replace eyeglasses? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Hard to believe but true.  Now over 1400 Israeli benefits listed to people throughout the world & still no end in sight.

https://www.quora.com/How-has-Israel-benefited-the-world-in-humanitarian-aid


----------



## Sixties Fan

US firefighters and police turn to an Israeli app to save lives


----------



## MJB12741

Here's why the US and Israel are such close allies


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli technology replaces surgeon's knife with no-cut alternative


----------



## Sixties Fan

Smart road stud system will make driving safer


----------



## Sixties Fan

From video game to disaster relief, pioneering Israeli tech showcased at AIPAC


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup aims at disease diagnosis, helping pathologists process biopsies


----------



## MJB12741

Still no end in sight to Israel's worldly achievements.

Collection of Israel's Achievements


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

Israeli space age material used in pioneering hip, knee replacement


----------



## MJB12741

11 Awesome Inventions Israel Gave to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli doctors save Syrian mother, baby who came to Israel for treatment


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wisconsin looks to Israel tech to solve water pollution woes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Assists Papua New Guinea After Devastating Earthquake


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oh, baby! Israeli startup goes ga-ga over baby monitors, measuring everything from sleep quality to humidity levels


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli agricultural robot aims to help farmers assess fruit yields


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Researchers in Jerusalem Restore 20/20 Vision with Nanotechnology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers develop infrared film for smartphones, self-driving cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israelis Are Inventing a Computer Mouse for Amputees!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Digital Diabetes Clinic adopted in India uses Israeli tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: In Israel, Even Oranges are High Tech!


----------



## MJB12741

The Genetics of Hearing


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - The Development of Multiscale Models for Complex Chemical Systems


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Startup Uses Virtual Reality Technology to Relieve Teen Stress


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2013/10/10-israeli-technologies-that-are-changing-the-world/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sony unit to include Israeli sensing software in projector device


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/03/israeli...vetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3/15/18


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech takes on Judea and Samaria rock terror


----------



## fanger

Israel is 7th largest arms exporter in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Israel is 7th largest arms exporter in the world


Good for Israel.  !!!!


----------



## MJB12741

This is a real blessing from Israel.  Anyone disagree?


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

Breaking Israel contributions to health & science.

Health and Science News Israel | Breaking Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Nano Ghosts - A “Magic Bullet” for Fighting Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Volunteers Fight Poverty in South Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Israeli Drone Startups are Soaring to Success


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Israeli Drone Startups are Soaring to Success


----------



## MJB12741

Israel launches $60m initiative to boost tailor-made meds


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel.

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/category/health-news/


----------



## MJB12741

Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


----------



## MJB12741

Almost 1500 posts on Israel's accomplishments, achievements, developments, innovations & contributions to the world for better lives.  Wouldn't it be wonderful if we also had a thread on Palestinian contributions to the world ?

"Nobel Prize in Chemistry – Ubiquitin, Deciding the Fate of Defective Proteins in Living Cells"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Water Solutions Showcased at the UN


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


> Still no end in sight to Israel's worldly achievements.
> 
> Collection of Israel's Achievements



Don’t tell anyone .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel saving the world, again: Eyedrops that replace eyeglasses? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Arabs don’t have the “ Vision” to see and understand the research, trials and errors that went into this.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's PixCell's HemoScreen performs a complete blood count within 5 minutes enabling physicians to diagnose and treat their patients during a single visit

www.globes.co.il/en/article-israeli-blood-analysis-co-pixcell-wins-25m-eu-grant-1001228031


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli researchers develop infrared film for smartphones, self-driving cars


----------



## MJB12741

The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances


----------



## MJB12741

For those who condemn Israel, live & learn.  Enjoy!


----------



## MJB12741

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Making-the-world-a-better-place-for-everyone-469911


----------



## MJB12741

"Nobel Prize in Chemistry – Ubiquitin, Deciding the Fate of Defective Proteins in Living Cells"


----------



## Sixties Fan

In urgent need of an EpiPen? App may find you one, stat


----------



## MJB12741

Check this one out.  Who should we Americans support?


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli Technology Will Enable Computers to Run 100 Times Faster


----------



## Sixties Fan

Goods News Israel: Increasing Crop Yield While Saving Energy, Breeding Rubber Plants and Much More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! New High-Tech Center to Fight Crime; Making Roads Smarter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis are Generating Water in India and Saving Crops in Africa!


----------



## Sixties Fan

IKEA Selects Israeli Insect Protein Company for Swedish Training Course


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> IKEA Selects Israeli Insect Protein Company for Swedish Training Course



It's like Israel has become a light to all nations.

https://www.quora.com/How-does-the-...values-demand-more-than-it-is-willing-to-give


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN likes Israel’s Voluntary Code Against Sexual Harassment


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/03/israeli...vetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3/29/18


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## MJB12741

USA & Israel working together against world terrorism.

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/israel-us-challenge-for-startups-anti-terror/


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Israel's most international school'


----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Study of Bacterial Mechanisms for Coping with Temperature Change


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s NRGene helps unveil genetic makeup of soybeans


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa team sires Intel’s ‘best processor ever’ for laptops


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel first: Innovative surgery to freeze liver cancer metastasis


----------



## Sixties Fan

In spirit of Jewish tradition, Israeli tech casts global ‘rays of light’


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's contributions to a better world?


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli breakthroughs lead autism research


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Thou Shalt Innovate’: 15 earthshaking Israeli technologies


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/category/health-news/


----------



## MJB12741

Development of a Commercial Membrane for Desalination


----------



## MJB12741

SniffPhone - Mobile Disease Diagnostics


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.timesofisrael.com/israe...o-stroke-victims-with-cheaper-walking-device/


----------



## Sixties Fan

New VC fund to set sights on Israeli tech for eye diseases


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly benefits?

www.factsaboutisrael.uk/israeli-industry-software/


----------



## MJB12741

The First Israeli Astronaut, Colonel Ilan Ramon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Singapore’s Public Transit System to Incorporate Israel-Based Ride Sharing App


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mylan buys rights to Israel-developed Multiple Sclerosis treatment


----------



## MJB12741

Even the USA benefits from our Israeli alliance.

Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli innovation drives foreign investment  |  World Finance


----------



## MJB12741

Waze – Outsmarting Traffic, Together


----------



## MJB12741

Dr. Chaim Weizmann - Scientist and Statesman, the first President of Israel, One of the Founders of the Modern Field of Biotechnology


----------



## MJB12741

Technology News  


*NASA To Test Israeli-Made Radiation Protection Space Vest On Orion EM-1 Flight*


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Quasiperiodic Crystals


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/04/13-startups-change-world-israel-70/


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping lives in other countries.

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Israel a leader in world disaster aid.

http://www.thetower.org/3193oc-how-...isaster-assistance-emergency-medical-care/rre


----------



## MJB12741

Middle East, foreign relations: How Israel benefits the U.S.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli students develop tech to identify wildfires before they spread


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## MJB12741

Still alive thanks to Israeli product.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paralyzed 34-year-old man completes London Marathon using Israeli tech


----------



## MJB12741

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## MJB12741

Yet another Israeli first!

WATCH: Breakthrough - Israeli scientists complete mapping of entire human genetic code


----------



## Sixties Fan

New campaign aims to bring solar-powered lighting to Africa


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tanzania farm for at-risk youth modeled on Israeli program


----------



## saddik

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.



You are so wrong that it is so clear that you never took the time to check the truth. Israel is killing civilians? 
Israel is the only country in the world who phoned and worned civilians before attacking there buildings while they at war. We are not the ones that killing raping and still money from the people of Gaza, Hamas dose! We are not the one who use kids and civilians as human shield while they throw bombs on our civilians. We are not the ones who do terror attacks all over the world. Muslims do! (you can't mention one terror attack made by Israelis). We are not the ones who claim Jerusalem while not even one word written about it in our book. 
The Germans murdered 6 million  jews and another 15 millions non Jews and I never heard about anyone who revenged the Germans not Jews and not anyone else. We could easily revenge the death of out 6 million people but we didn't! and we didn't because we are not Terrorists. we believe that you need to get going in life and not to be stuck in the past. all over the world Muslims murder and raping people, they murdering Christians, jews and anyone that is different from them because it is written in there book to kill anyone who doesn't agree to be muslim. they are the only religion today who do terror attack all over the world so when you talk about the Israeli army please go to do your homework. you sound like a moron 






LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.


----------



## Sixties Fan

KKL-JNF Experts Help Create Forests in Kenya


----------



## MJB12741

saddik said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong that it is so clear that you never took the time to check the truth. Israel is killing civilians?
> Israel is the only country in the world who phoned and worned civilians before attacking there buildings while they at war. We are not the ones that killing raping and still money from the people of Gaza, Hamas dose! We are not the one who use kids and civilians as human shield while they throw bombs on our civilians. We are not the ones who do terror attacks all over the world. Muslims do! (you can't mention one terror attack made by Israelis). We are not the ones who claim Jerusalem while not even one word written about it in our book.
> The Germans murdered 6 million  jews and another 15 millions non Jews and I never heard about anyone who revenged the Germans not Jews and not anyone else. We could easily revenge the death of out 6 million people but we didn't! and we didn't because we are not Terrorists. we believe that you need to get going in life and not to be stuck in the past. all over the world Muslims murder and raping people, they murdering Christians, jews and anyone that is different from them because it is written in there book to kill anyone who doesn't agree to be muslim. they are the only religion today who do terror attack all over the world so when you talk about the Israeli army please go to do your homework. you sound like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This thread has now over 1500 posts on Israel's contributions & benefits to a better world.  And our LA Ram Fan has no denial on any of them.  So what to do?  Well, lets say Israel murders innocent civilians & is behind 911 with no documentation to substantiate his insanity.  Personally I love the guy for all the laughs he gives us & wish he would post more often.  Heh Heh!


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's contributions to better lives in a better world?

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/9-israeli-startups-superhero-2017/


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Hospitals Give Ailing Kurdish Children a Second Chance


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> WATCH: Israeli Hospitals Give Ailing Kurdish Children a Second Chance


While they deny passage for Gaza cancer patients.

*Gaza Cancer Patients: Israel's Refusal to Let Us in for Treatment Is a 'Death Sentence'
*
_Dozens of female cancer patients in the Gaza Strip have launched a protest against Israel’s refusal to allow them to cross into the country to seek medical treatment. The women say the ban or delay of their treatments is a “premeditated death sentence.”_​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Hospitals Give Ailing Kurdish Children a Second Chance
> 
> 
> 
> While they deny passage for Gaza cancer patients.
> 
> *Gaza Cancer Patients: Israel's Refusal to Let Us in for Treatment Is a 'Death Sentence'
> *
> _Dozens of female cancer patients in the Gaza Strip have launched a protest against Israel’s refusal to allow them to cross into the country to seek medical treatment. The women say the ban or delay of their treatments is a “premeditated death sentence.”_​
Click to expand...

Let us see you tell Hamas to stop the violent protests on the border in order to kidnap soldiers to exchange for Hamas prisoners, plus invade the sovereign country in order to kill Israeli civilians.......then these women would be allowed to get some health care, as Israel always gives......when not in danger from Hamas and its useful idiots.

Israel helps both Arab people in Gaza and Judea and Samaria.
But when Hamas or the PA tell its people to attack Israel and kill people......Israel says....No more health care, or jobs, or education......until the attacks stop.

What country allows any of those things to an enemy intent on destroying it and killing all of its people?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Hospitals Give Ailing Kurdish Children a Second Chance
> 
> 
> 
> While they deny passage for Gaza cancer patients.
> 
> *Gaza Cancer Patients: Israel's Refusal to Let Us in for Treatment Is a 'Death Sentence'
> *
> _Dozens of female cancer patients in the Gaza Strip have launched a protest against Israel’s refusal to allow them to cross into the country to seek medical treatment. The women say the ban or delay of their treatments is a “premeditated death sentence.”_​
Click to expand...

For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Let us see you tell Hamas to stop the violent protests on the border in order to kidnap soldiers to exchange for Hamas prisoners, plus invade the sovereign country in order to kill Israeli civilians.......then these women would be allowed to get some health care, as Israel always gives......when not in danger from Hamas and its useful idiots.
> 
> Israel helps both Arab people in Gaza and Judea and Samaria.
> But when Hamas or the PA tell its people to attack Israel and kill people......Israel says....No more health care, or jobs, or education......until the attacks stop.
> 
> What country allows any of those things to an enemy intent on destroying it and killing all of its people?


There has been no attack on Israel.  You're lying again.  

BTW, that cancer patient was seeking treatment in the West Bank, not Israel, and was still denied passage.

Fuck you inhuman pieces of shit!  Israel is making a mockery of human rights.


----------



## Billo_Really

toomuchtime_ said:


> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.


More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.
Click to expand...


Oh yes. Life is unbearable for those poor, oppressed Peaceful Inner Strugglers.


Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says


----------



## toomuchtime_

Billo_Really said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.
Click to expand...

No, it's another example of how twisted your mind is by hate.  Your answer to everything seems to be that Israelis are just evil.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.
Click to expand...

No.  No security issues at all.  None like the one below:

APRIL 19, 2017

Israeli authorities on Wednesday morning intercepted material used to manufacture explosive devices hidden inside spools of medical material at the Erez Crossing, the Shin Bet announced in a statement.

According to the statement, the material was located during the security check at the crossing in the luggage of two sisters who are residents of the Gaza Strip. The two women had been approved to enter Israel for the purpose of receiving medical treatment for cancer, which one of the two sisters suffers from.


An initial Shin Bet investigation indicated that the explosives were sent by Hamas and that the group was planning to carry out terror attacks in Israel in the near future, the statement read, adding that the material was destroyed by a sapper of the Southern District police force.

(full article online)

Cancer patient stopped at Gaza-Israel crossing with explosive material
------------

And here is the Apartheid you accused Israel of.  I will let you count the Israelis/Jewish doctors in Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Syria, etc.


The truth about Israeli Arabs


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  No security issues at all.  None like the one below:
> 
> APRIL 19, 2017
> 
> Israeli authorities on Wednesday morning intercepted material used to manufacture explosive devices hidden inside spools of medical material at the Erez Crossing, the Shin Bet announced in a statement.
> 
> According to the statement, the material was located during the security check at the crossing in the luggage of two sisters who are residents of the Gaza Strip. The two women had been approved to enter Israel for the purpose of receiving medical treatment for cancer, which one of the two sisters suffers from.
> 
> 
> An initial Shin Bet investigation indicated that the explosives were sent by Hamas and that the group was planning to carry out terror attacks in Israel in the near future, the statement read, adding that the material was destroyed by a sapper of the Southern District police force.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Cancer patient stopped at Gaza-Israel crossing with explosive material
> ------------
> 
> And here is the Apartheid you accused Israel of.  I will let you count the Israelis/Jewish doctors in Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> 
> 
> The truth about Israeli Arabs
Click to expand...


Just how dumb can Palestinians be?  Israel grants their demand for a Jew free Gaza & gets rocket missile bases in Gaza to kill Israeli's for a thank you.  Israel retaliates & then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.

Meanwhile Israel continues their endless contributions for a better world & what have the Palestinians contributed besides terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For security reasons.  Cancer patients from Gaza cross over with chaperones who escorts them and care for them before and after treatment.  In response to increased terrorist activity, the security requirements for the chaperones have become more rigorous and while registered cancer patients can cross without any problems, they must find chaperones who can pass the new security requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> More people are denied passage than are let through.  There are no security issues associated with terminally ill patients seeking care.  This is just another way Israel is making life for Palestinians unbearable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  No security issues at all.  None like the one below:
> 
> APRIL 19, 2017
> 
> Israeli authorities on Wednesday morning intercepted material used to manufacture explosive devices hidden inside spools of medical material at the Erez Crossing, the Shin Bet announced in a statement.
> 
> According to the statement, the material was located during the security check at the crossing in the luggage of two sisters who are residents of the Gaza Strip. The two women had been approved to enter Israel for the purpose of receiving medical treatment for cancer, which one of the two sisters suffers from.
> 
> 
> An initial Shin Bet investigation indicated that the explosives were sent by Hamas and that the group was planning to carry out terror attacks in Israel in the near future, the statement read, adding that the material was destroyed by a sapper of the Southern District police force.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Cancer patient stopped at Gaza-Israel crossing with explosive material
> ------------
> 
> And here is the Apartheid you accused Israel of.  I will let you count the Israelis/Jewish doctors in Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> 
> 
> The truth about Israeli Arabs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how dumb can Palestinians be?  Israel grants their demand for a Jew free Gaza & gets rocket missile bases in Gaza to kill Israeli's for a thank you.  Israel retaliates & then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Meanwhile Israel continues their endless contributions for a better world & what have the Palestinians contributed besides terrorists?
Click to expand...


Envoy says Israel was the first country to get aid to Sierra Leone


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Oh yes. Life is unbearable for those poor, oppressed Peaceful Inner Strugglers.
> 
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says


So what!  It just means Hamas members can afford to buy what little goods and services the Israeli's allow in there.  The majority of the other 2 million people are fucked.  

Just because Hamas has money, doesn't change Israels inhuman blockade.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Life is unbearable for those poor, oppressed Peaceful Inner Strugglers.
> 
> 
> Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says
> 
> 
> 
> So what!  It just means Hamas members can afford to buy what little goods and services the Israeli's allow in there.  The majority of the other 2 million people are fucked.
> 
> Just because Hamas has money, doesn't change Israels inhuman blockade.
Click to expand...

There you go again whining that Israel is not allowing the Palestinians to kill Jews.  The blockade is to prevent the Palestinians to acquire weapons to kill Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really

toomuchtime_ said:


> No, it's another example of how twisted your mind is by hate.  Your answer to everything seems to be that Israelis are just evil.


Why would I hate Israel?  This conflict doesn't affect my daily life at all.  I'm the most objective voice you have on Israel.  I blame them for the things they have done.  I'm not making anything up.  You, on the other hand, are constantly making up bullshit in their defense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And this thread is also being derailed off topic.  How nice.

Getting back to what the thread is really about.

Fluence to build seawater desalination plant in Mexico


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> No.  No security issues at all.  None like the one below:
> 
> APRIL 19, 2017
> 
> Israeli authorities on Wednesday morning intercepted material used to manufacture explosive devices hidden inside spools of medical material at the Erez Crossing, the Shin Bet announced in a statement.
> 
> According to the statement, the material was located during the security check at the crossing in the luggage of two sisters who are residents of the Gaza Strip. The two women had been approved to enter Israel for the purpose of receiving medical treatment for cancer, which one of the two sisters suffers from.
> 
> 
> An initial Shin Bet investigation indicated that the explosives were sent by Hamas and that the group was planning to carry out terror attacks in Israel in the near future, the statement read, adding that the material was destroyed by a sapper of the Southern District police force.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Cancer patient stopped at Gaza-Israel crossing with explosive material
> ------------


No pictures of the luggage with the material?
_ 
"...the material was destroyed by a sapper of the Southern District police force." _​
How convenient?  



Sixties Fan said:


> And here is the Apartheid you accused Israel of.  I will let you count the Israelis/Jewish doctors in Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> 
> 
> The truth about Israeli Arabs


Jew only roads; land can only be owned by a Jew and worked on by a Jew; the Nakba Law; Israeli insurgents in the West Bank live under Israeli civil law, while Palestinians in the West Bank live under martial law.

Yeah, that's apartheid!


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> Just how dumb can Palestinians be?  Israel grants their demand for a Jew free Gaza & gets rocket missile bases in Gaza to kill Israeli's for a thank you.  Israel retaliates & then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Meanwhile Israel continues their endless contributions for a better world & what have the Palestinians contributed besides terrorists?


30,000 rockets and 17 years later, only 28 people have been killed by them.  That's not a threat, that's a nuisance.


----------



## Billo_Really

toomuchtime_ said:


> There you go again whining that Israel is not allowing the Palestinians to kill Jews.  The blockade is to prevent the Palestinians to acquire weapons to kill Jews.


Wrong.  The blockade is punishment for voting for Hamas.  And again, this has nothing to do with Judaism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

New, accurate Israeli method detects early breast cancer


----------



## flacaltenn

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how dumb can Palestinians be?  Israel grants their demand for a Jew free Gaza & gets rocket missile bases in Gaza to kill Israeli's for a thank you.  Israel retaliates & then the Pali's & their supporters bitch about how many more dead Palestinians there are than Israeli's.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> Meanwhile Israel continues their endless contributions for a better world & what have the Palestinians contributed besides terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 30,000 rockets and 17 years later, only 28 people have been killed by them.  That's not a threat, that's a nuisance.
Click to expand...


It's not like Hamas isn't trying. If it wasn't for Iron Dome, the toll would be FAR larger. Only thing keeping Israel from forcibly ejecting Hamas from Gaza is a DEFENSIVE anti-missile system that they were smart and capable enough of perfecting. Another example of the ACTUAL RESTRAINT that Israel has showed in the conflicts.


----------



## Billo_Really

flacaltenn said:


> It's not like Hamas isn't trying. If it wasn't for Iron Dome, the toll would be FAR larger. Only thing keeping Israel from forcibly ejecting Hamas from Gaza is a DEFENSIVE anti-missile system that they were smart and capable enough of perfecting. Another example of the ACTUAL RESTRAINT that Israel has showed in the conflicts.


You are forgetting one thing, the rockets are in response to Israeli aggression.

And how many missiles and drone strikes has Israel sent into Gaza?  How many innocent protesters being murdered by Israeli snipers have to die, before you start seeing what Israel is doing wrong?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Hamas isn't trying. If it wasn't for Iron Dome, the toll would be FAR larger. Only thing keeping Israel from forcibly ejecting Hamas from Gaza is a DEFENSIVE anti-missile system that they were smart and capable enough of perfecting. Another example of the ACTUAL RESTRAINT that Israel has showed in the conflicts.
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one thing, the rockets are in response to Israeli aggression.
> 
> And how many missiles and drone strikes has Israel sent into Gaza?  How many innocent protesters being murdered by Israeli snipers have to die, before you start seeing what Israel is doing wrong?
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct.
Israel leaving Gaza completely in 2005 was an act of aggression which led to Hamas firing the rockets because it could not stand seeing all the Jews go and leaving the Arabs all to themselves.

And you continue to discuss what you like in the wrong threads.

"Who Are the Palestinians"
"Palestinians Massing at the border"

Try those threads for size, as you insist in discussing "Israeli aggression" and "innocent protesters".

See you there.


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Successfully Reaching Arab World Through Digital Diplomacy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli device would let pregnant women take ultrasound scans on phone


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/innovators-injured-veterans-makers/


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> Israel leaving Gaza completely in 2005 was an act of aggression which led to Hamas firing the rockets because it could not stand seeing all the Jews go and leaving the Arabs all to themselves.
> 
> And you continue to discuss what you like in the wrong threads.
> 
> "Who Are the Palestinians"
> "Palestinians Massing at the border"
> 
> Try those threads for size, as you insist in discussing "Israeli aggression" and "innocent protesters".
> 
> See you there.


I'll put it another way in more "thread friendly" terms...

How is constant Israeli aggression against its neighbors, in violation of international law, making the world a better place?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct.
> Israel leaving Gaza completely in 2005 was an act of aggression which led to Hamas firing the rockets because it could not stand seeing all the Jews go and leaving the Arabs all to themselves.
> 
> And you continue to discuss what you like in the wrong threads.
> 
> "Who Are the Palestinians"
> "Palestinians Massing at the border"
> 
> Try those threads for size, as you insist in discussing "Israeli aggression" and "innocent protesters".
> 
> See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it another way in more "thread friendly" terms...
> 
> How is constant Israeli aggression against its neighbors, in violation of international law, making the world a better place?
Click to expand...

How is your ignorance of Islam,  History and International Law helping make the World A Better Place?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> How is your ignorance of Islam,  History and International Law helping make the World A Better Place?


Don't change the subject, just answer the fucking question!

I am not the topic of the thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Goods News Israel: Increasing Crop Yield While Saving Energy, Breeding Rubber Plants and Much More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

21see explores Israel’s latest agricultural novelties


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct.
> Israel leaving Gaza completely in 2005 was an act of aggression which led to Hamas firing the rockets because it could not stand seeing all the Jews go and leaving the Arabs all to themselves.
> 
> And you continue to discuss what you like in the wrong threads.
> 
> "Who Are the Palestinians"
> "Palestinians Massing at the border"
> 
> Try those threads for size, as you insist in discussing "Israeli aggression" and "innocent protesters".
> 
> See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it another way in more "thread friendly" terms...
> 
> How is constant Israeli aggression against its neighbors, in violation of international law, making the world a better place?
Click to expand...


You mean this is in violation of international law?

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> [
> 
> You mean this is in violation of international law?
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


That's Israeli propaganda.  According to the _*WHO*_, in 2016, a total of 20,206 Palestinians filed applications to enter Israel for treatment.  13,788 were approved.  That's a lot less the 180,000.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/innovators-injured-veterans-makers/


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You mean this is in violation of international law?
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
> 
> 
> 
> That's Israeli propaganda.  According to the _*WHO*_, in 2016, a total of 20,206 Palestinians filed applications to enter Israel for treatment.  13,788 were approved.  That's a lot less the 180,000.
Click to expand...

Why should Israel give treatment to any Palestinians?  And how many Israelis received medical treatment from Palestinians?


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> Why should Israel give treatment to any Palestinians?


In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.  In other cases, they were seeking treatment from a West Bank hospital.  Why does Israel have a say so in the West Bank on land that isn't theirs?



MJB12741 said:


> And how many Israelis received medical treatment from Palestinians?


_I dunno_

I do know today is a holiday.......... _*sink hole de mayo!*_


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You mean this is in violation of international law?
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
> 
> 
> 
> That's Israeli propaganda.  According to the _*WHO*_, in 2016, a total of 20,206 Palestinians filed applications to enter Israel for treatment.  13,788 were approved.  That's a lot less the 180,000.
Click to expand...


Gee whiz. I suppose the money and energies Hamas puts into their Hitler Youth Summer Camps for soon to be martyred islamo yutes is money not available for those modern, well equipped hospitals in Gaza’istan.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Gee whiz. I suppose the money and energies Hamas puts into their Hitler Youth Summer Camps for soon to be martyred islamo yutes is money not available for those modern, well equipped hospitals in Gaza’istan.


Even if the money was available, Israel won't allow any medical products into Gaza for them to buy.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Israel give treatment to any Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.  In other cases, they were seeking treatment from a West Bank hospital.  Why does Israel have a say so in the West Bank on land that isn't theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many Israelis received medical treatment from Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I dunno_
> 
> I do know today is a holiday.......... _*sink hole de mayo!*_
Click to expand...


“In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”

What “many cases”?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> “In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”
> 
> What “many cases”?


As an example, shooting un-armed protesters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”
> 
> What “many cases”?
> 
> 
> 
> As an example, shooting un-armed protesters.
Click to expand...

Your intelligence (questionable) sees un-armed protesters.
Israel's Intelligence Agency, backed by photos and videos, says that many are Hamas members with all kinds of weapons.

Your intelligence vs Israel's.

Israel wins.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”
> 
> What “many cases”?
> 
> 
> 
> As an example, shooting un-armed protesters.
Click to expand...


What “unarmed protesters”?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Your intelligence (questionable) sees un-armed protesters.
> Israel's Intelligence Agency, backed by photos and videos, says that many are Hamas members with all kinds of weapons.
> 
> Your intelligence vs Israel's.
> 
> Israel wins.


Where's the weapon?



Where's the weapon?

BTW, why wouldn't Hamas members have weapons?  They're the fucking government, for Christs sake!


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> What “unarmed protesters”?


The ones you refuse to see.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “unarmed protesters”?
> 
> 
> 
> The ones you refuse to see.
Click to expand...

The ones you can’t produce.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “unarmed protesters”?
> 
> 
> 
> The ones you refuse to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones you can’t produce.
Click to expand...

I vote for ignoring Billo on this thread if he gets off topic, which is always.


----------



## member

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”
> 
> What “many cases”?
> 
> 
> 
> As an example, shooting un-armed protesters.
Click to expand...


​

 _*"What “many cases”*_

_* ". . .As an example, shooting un-armed protesters"*_

_*" un-armed protestors"*_

- they're just bored arab men - no real mentors or heros to look up to - fuck that AraF_anabla_....  a greedy terrorist. while he was alive -- he lived in the lap of luxury in his french chalet - while the 'boys' kept throwing rocks and shopping for suicide belts
- the women folk -  black blob zombies - all covered up [man-made, not God's will]
- palestinians still living in the 7th century
- back to the primitive muslim wimmen-folk --- 21st century, black blob zombies
- and palestinian terrorists elected as _part-time gov't officials_ for the palestinian people + abAss, just the other day blaming the jews for the holocaust because of their banking and accounting practices  = *_gulp*_

...what's that thing _on-yah-fa_ce?  ......i'll get it !


----------



## Sixties Fan

member said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “In many cases, it is because Israel caused the trauma.”
> 
> What “many cases”?
> 
> 
> 
> As an example, shooting un-armed protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> _*"What “many cases”*_
> 
> _* ". . .As an example, shooting un-armed protesters"*_
> 
> _*" un-armed protestors"*_
> 
> - they're just bored arab men - no real mentors or heros to look up to - fuck that AraF_anabla_....  a greedy terrorist. while he was alive -- he lived in the lap of luxury in his french chalet - while the 'boys' kept throwing rocks and shopping for suicide belts
> - the women folk -  black blob zombies - all covered up [man-made, not God's will]
> - palestinians still living in the 7th century
> - back to the primitive muslim wimmen-folk --- 21st century, black blob zombies
> - and palestinian terrorists elected as _part-time gov't officials_ for the palestinian people + abAss, just the other day blaming the jews for the holocaust because of their banking and accounting practices  = *_gulp*_
> 
> ...what's that thing _on-yah-fa_ce?  ......i'll get it !
Click to expand...

Let us keep the thread on topic, shall we ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/04/bmw-innoviz-lidar-tech/


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Israeli eye doctor is making a difference in Africa


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> The ones you can’t produce.


I've already produced them, you still refuse to see.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones you can’t produce.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already produced them, you still refuse to see.
Click to expand...


When you arbitrarily change definitions, rioters with explosives can be anything you wish them to be, such as “peaceful protesters”.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you arbitrarily change definitions, rioters with explosives can be anything you wish them to be, such as “peaceful protesters”.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, troll, trying to hijack the thread and make it about me.
Click to expand...


Here you are, complaining about refutations to arguments you can’t support.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Here you are, complaining about refutations to arguments you can’t support.


Attacking me is not a refutation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/icecure-success-tumors-ice-breast-cancer/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mini Motorized Wheelchairs Empower Israeli Toddlers with Disabilities


----------



## MJB12741

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are, complaining about refutations to arguments you can’t support.
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me is not a refutation.
Click to expand...


Yeah so what do you think of all these endless Israeli achievements & contributions to better lives for mankind throughout the world?


----------



## Billo_Really

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah so what do you think of all these endless Israeli achievements & contributions to better lives for mankind throughout the world?


They are far out shadowed by the shit things Israel does all over the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unique accelerator helps aspiring musicians hit high notes


----------



## MJB12741

7 countries benefit most from technology innovation


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/05/...vest-nis-25-million-in-car-charging-stations/


----------



## Sixties Fan

This company is creating a product with 'Superman vision' that can 'see' through solid objects


----------



## Sixties Fan

Growing new bone from corals raised in the Israeli desert


----------



## MJB12741

Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


----------



## Sixties Fan

Problem solvers: Book spotlights Israeli firms smoothing out the world’s snags


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-American Study Leads to Sunscreen Restrictions in Hawaii to Protect Coral Reefs


----------



## MJB12741

*INGATHERING OF THE ISRAELITES*


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> *INGATHERING OF THE ISRAELITES*



So much history & identity for Israeli's.  And what of Palestinians?


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

Seriously, is their ANYONE who denies Israel's worldly contributions to humanity?

Agriculture: Israeli Expertise Feeds the World


----------



## MJB12741

Outstanding!  Bravo Israel!

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/mashav/AboutMASHAV/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
※→  _MJB12741, et al,_

Yes, the Israelis have been one of those source and science output generators that have invested funding that will trigger groundbreaking avenues for Nano-Structures & Nano-Objects uses outside the military-industrial complex (MIC) that is somewhat _(maybe even more than that)_ the black hole for scientific and technological theological information and funding.  ♅



MJB12741 said:


> Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


*(COMMENT)*

Both molecular inorganic _(molecular magnets, spin transition and nanoparticles)_ as well as the organic nano-objects _(molecular electronics and nanostructured materials)_ that are making there way to the special weapons category in the (MIC♅) that are not internationally prohibited tech on the battlefield.    The Israelis rival the other advanced research projects of the world.  The difference is that they can apply it equally well in medical and open commercial applications.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Innovation Provides Big Boost to Farmers in India


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's gifts to the world just keep on coming.  Enjoy!

13 of the biggest health breakthroughs in Israel in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers say they have found a way to curb growth of cancer cells


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.



the most truthful post on here needs to be repeated since this thread is back again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most truthful post on here needs to be repeated since this thread is back again.
Click to expand...

This thread has never gone anywhere, oh conspirator.

Keep up your conspiracies.  Truth means absolutely nothing to  losers like you.

Israel continues to survive your endless worthless attacks against it, and always will

Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan

New treatment can reprogram cancer cells to normal state


----------



## Sixties Fan

Playing tic-tac-toe with robot can help rehab patients


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/hea...new-lease-on-life-in-israel-safra/2018/05/16/


----------



## MJB12741

Over 140 countries grateful to Israel.

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blood test device, artificial cornea win Israel life-sciences startup race


----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Intel's New Generation Processors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blood test device, artificial cornea win Israel life-sciences startup race


----------



## MJB12741

Factual Interesting Link.  Enjoy!

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Shazoomx4

Israel is just a greate place!!!


----------



## MJB12741

Shazoomx4 said:


> Israel is just a greate place!!!



Who cannot love Israel for all worldly contributions for better lives?


----------



## MJB12741

The Invaluable U.S.-Israeli Alliance


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> The Invaluable U.S.-Israeli Alliance


 great.  i like getting along better than... terrorism.  i wish we can have an appetizer  [like...roasted carciofi ---artichokes--- from spumoni gardens] and a few cold ones...  w/hamass and abbass.  they may want to open up mall in the west bank and gaza.........w/food courts and...shoe stores, and sweet-shops....and other businesses and places that palestinians can go to instead of their usual spots.......underground or near barbed-wire fencing.


----------



## MJB12741

member said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Invaluable U.S.-Israeli Alliance
> 
> 
> 
> great.  i like getting along better than... terrorism.  i wish we can have an appetizer  [like...roasted carciofi ---artichokes--- from spumoni gardens] and a few cold ones...  w/hamass and abbass.  they may want to open up mall in the west bank and gaza.........w/food courts and...shoe stores, and sweet-shops....and other businesses and places that palestinians can go to instead of their usual spots.......underground or near barbed-wire fencing.
Click to expand...

When the Palis accept the fact that Israel is there to stay, then they will get along.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/israel-...vetrail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5/24/18


----------



## MJB12741

And let us not forget this Israeli's worldly contribution.


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's benefits to the world?

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Italian energy giant uses Israeli drone to oversee plant maintenance


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s blessing to the world


----------



## MJB12741

Even for Muslim Arab Israeli citizens Israel is making their world better.

WATCH: Arab-Israeli Woman’s Defense of Israel Shocks TV Interviewer


----------



## Sixties Fan

WeWork and Voiceitt: Giving voice to people who can’t be heard


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startups lead the way in car tech revolution


----------



## MJB12741

Who would like to condemn Israel for this one?

Israel Celebrates 70 Years of Contributions to ‘Helping Others Live a Better Life’


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Who would like to condemn Israel for this one?
> 
> Israel Celebrates 70 Years of Contributions to ‘Helping Others Live a Better Life’



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/03/israel-opthalmologist-eye-glasses/


----------



## MJB12741

Heart warming news.  Israel's Rambam Hospital. LET THERE BE PEACE ALRFEADY!

Israeli Doctors Save Desperately Sick Palestinian Teen Despite Middle East Politics


----------



## Sixties Fan

This app by an Israeli startup is a hit on Broadway


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/04/13-startups-change-world-israel-70/


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's humanitarian aid to other nations.

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel rushes relief to volcano-struck Guatemala


----------



## MJB12741

In addition to money, Israel has already sent food, blankets & medicine with aid to come. 

The Latest: Guatemala villagers say little eruption warning


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: How Israeli Scientists Are Solving World Hunger!


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

I wonder how many Israeli lives Palestinians saved?

WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli firm builds poultry farms from Angola to Vietnam


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hands-free cursor controller invented by disabled IDF vet


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2015/12/solar-powered-hydrogen-generation-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish spark in Taiwan: 'Making the desert bloom'


----------



## MJB12741

Futuristic SkyTran Is Being Built to Cut 2-Hour Commutes Down to 10 Minutes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nano system delivers anticancer drugs to childhood tumors


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Police officer told me to take off my kippah'


----------



## MJB12741

So much for the world to thank Israel.

7 incredible new things the world can thank Israel for


----------



## MJB12741

Adapting Citrus Cultivation to Desert Conditions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Faces of Israel: The Man Who Can’t Stop Inventing!


----------



## Sixties Fan

IAI develops ground-to-air robot system for border surveillance


----------



## MJB12741

The Genetics of Hearing


----------



## MJB12741

Heart warming story for all of us on both sides of the Israeli/Palestinian conflict to enjoy.  LET TERE BE PEACE ALRFEADY!

Top Palestinian official donates to Israeli hospital that saved his life


----------



## MJB12741

The world needs more like this meeting in Jerusalem.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Miss Iraq meets Miss Israel... in Jerusalem


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> The world needs more like this meeting in Jerusalem.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Miss Iraq meets Miss Israel... in Jerusalem



Would it not be Iraq who would benefit most from good relations with Israel?  Consider who Iraq has for their neighbor to the East.

In light of terrorism, support for Israel in Iraq rises


----------



## MJB12741

Repair of Heart Tissues from algae


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Sunday: Israel is the world leader in combating desertification ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel medical device that helps with patient triage wins counterterror contest


----------



## MJB12741

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

https://worldisraelnews.com/watch-breakthrough-israeli-scientists-complete-human-genome-map


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/06/israel-medtech-global-counter-terror/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/06/wework-jerusalem-creator-awards/


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


>




Shhhhh. Don’t tell anyone.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

OK!  I can see where is might be very advantageous for Israel to convert dry, desert land into a new arid grassy land.  But we may not know the end-game consequence when we change the ecosystem in large desert expanses.



Sixties Fan said:


> Good News Sunday: Israel is the world leader in combating desertification ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

A few years ago, I thought is would be fantastic if Israel built two Gigantic Desalinisation Plants; and a water supply system along a diagonal between Ashkelon_ (Mediterranian Sea)_ ⇔ Eilat _(Gulf of Aqaba)._   It needs to be something on the scale never seen before.  People still talk about the Roman Aqueducts.  It needs to irrigate and supply everyone and still turn the desert into green land grass and woodland. 

It might even be possible to consider a Desalinisation Plant for the West Bank.

Just a Flash of a Thought,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Doctors Save Desperately Sick Palestinian Teen Despite Middle East Politics


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


> Israeli Doctors Save Desperately Sick Palestinian Teen Despite Middle East Politics




Shhhhh!!!! Don’t tell anyone !!


----------



## MJB12741

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Doctors Save Desperately Sick Palestinian Teen Despite Middle East Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh!!!! Don’t tell anyone !!
Click to expand...


Well, we have already seen well over 1000 worldly contributions by Israel helping other peoples to make a better world. 
However, let us never forget the Palestinian claim of Israels ethnic cleansing by those Zionists.  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians residing in Israel.  And now there are only just over 6 million of them left.   It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe it just ask any of the Pali supporters here on this board.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

Researchers at Tel Aviv U. develop turn-on probes to pinpoint cancer cells


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


> WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life



Please don’t tell anyone !!!


----------



## MJB12741

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don’t tell anyone !!!
Click to expand...


Well, perhaps someone will also educate us to all of the Palestinian contributions to making a better world.


----------



## MJB12741

Six Israeli startups that are helping save lives


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - The Development of Multiscale Models for Complex Chemical Systems


----------



## MJB12741

Beautiful.  Enjoy!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don’t tell anyone !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, perhaps someone will also educate us to all of the Palestinian contributions to making a better world.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

The end of every balloon


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> The end of every balloon



On & on  it goes with PALESTINIAN MENTALITY.  And then there are those who still just can't understand why there can be no peace between Israel & the Palestinians thus proving one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.  And still Israel continues its endless achievements helping to make a better world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/06/audi-cognata-autonomous-vehicles/


----------



## MJB12741

Even without diplomatic relations with Syria, Israel is still doing all possible to help Syrian refugees caught between the evil forces of Assad & the rebels.

Syrians fleeing fighting call on Israel to save them


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MJB12741 said:


> Even without diplomatic relations with Syria, Israel is still doing all possible to help Syrian refugees caught between the evil forces of Assad & the rebels.
> 
> Syrians fleeing fighting call on Israel to save them



Have a question; Where is the “ International Community” or the U.N. Security Forces? Just more proof that the U.N. is nothing but a big fat joke


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> The end of every balloon



Have a better idea; shoot one ☝️ Rocket for every balloon


----------



## MJB12741

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even without diplomatic relations with Syria, Israel is still doing all possible to help Syrian refugees caught between the evil forces of Assad & the rebels.
> 
> Syrians fleeing fighting call on Israel to save them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question; Where is the “ International Community” or the U.N. Security Forces? Just more proof that the U.N. is nothing but a big fat joke
Click to expand...


Yes.  Here is what is becoming of today's UN.  Not exactly an organization for peace.   Shameful indeed.

Muslim Imperialism Reaches the United Nations


----------



## Sixties Fan

Study shows placenta treatment effective against radiation sickness


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel.

IDF rescues injured Syrian orphans, provides humanitarian aid


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

50 students to undergo one year paid internship in Israel – Agric Minister


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> 50 students to undergo one year paid internship in Israel – Agric Minister



How wonderful.  Thank you.  I was not aware of this Israeli contribution to others in the world.  LET THERE  BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup merges music and algorithms to make practice a pleasure


----------



## MJB12741

The Israeli Bee that is essential to the future of humanity!


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/us-turn-to-israeli-flu-vaccine-maker-outbreak/


----------



## MJB12741

No surprise here.

WATCH: Israeli tech helps rescue Thai youth soccer team trapped in cave


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startups showcase their tech to UK corporates


----------



## MJB12741

Israel set to host almost 50 countries for World Lacrosse Championship


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

I'm embarassed to be here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

CardioScale’s portable arm-cuff wins top award


----------



## Sixties Fan

Smartphone system for blind wins 1st Silver Economy Award


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

US veterans get smoother wheelchair ride with tech twist from Israeli startup


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thala becomes a gardener, and other out-of-the-box treatment at ALYN kids rehab


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even without diplomatic relations with Syria, Israel is still doing all possible to help Syrian refugees caught between the evil forces of Assad & the rebels.
> 
> Syrians fleeing fighting call on Israel to save them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question; Where is the “ International Community” or the U.N. Security Forces? Just more proof that the U.N. is nothing but a big fat joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Here is what is becoming of today's UN.  Not exactly an organization for peace.   Shameful indeed.
> 
> Muslim Imperialism Reaches the United Nations
Click to expand...


Good article.  Thanks, MJ.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> No surprise here.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli tech helps rescue Thai youth soccer team trapped in cave



The repairs of the world ever at work. 
www.snappytv.com/tc/8384894/5870806


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I'm embarassed to be here.



So leave.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarassed to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So leave.
Click to expand...

I did. Long time ago.


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise here.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli tech helps rescue Thai youth soccer team trapped in cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The repairs of the world ever at work.
> www.snappytv.com/tc/8384894/5870806
Click to expand...


Yours too is a great article.  Thanks Ria.


----------



## member

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I'm embarassed to be here.









*"Ecocertifmrl"*


----------



## MJB12741

I don't suppose Palestinian mentality will allow any thanks to the IDF. 

Israeli Troops Save Life of Palestinian Baby in Hebron


----------



## MJB12741

Israel providing medical discoveries & advancements for the world.


----------



## MJB12741

13 of the biggest health breakthroughs in Israel in 2017


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

MJB12741 said:


> Israel providing medical discoveries & advancements for the world.


*wanders in absent minded

*sits on top of the news pile

*smells the smoke rising from the typewriter while MJ and Sixty something And hollie bang away like their lives depended on it

*someone lights a sigar 
*womits his brains out just before the cigar hits the steaming pile of rubbish

*an explosion shakes the universe

*Rump pulls up his pant, realizes he forgot to wipe, shrugs and opens the door to the fox news room


----------



## MJB12741

Golly gee.  All we hear about are Israel's endless contributions to better lives throughout the world.  Gosh I wonder why those Zionists so afraid of learning all the Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Trained Emergency Team Provides Aid to Japan Flood Victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Israelis Train Yazidis in Medical Clowning; Israelis Collect Toys for Syrian Children, and More!


----------



## Slyhunter

We could use Palestinians as guinea pigs?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Opening High Tech to Immigrants, Fighting Phosphorus Pollution in Brazil, and More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! New Treatment for Immune Disease; Innovative Solution for Bone Regeneration, and More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Israeli Firms Named World Economic Forum Tech Pioneers


----------



## Slyhunter

Sixties Fan said:


> 8 Israeli Firms Named World Economic Forum Tech Pioneers


How many Palestinian ones?


----------



## MJB12741

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I'm embarassed to be here.



Is it because of Israel's endless contributions & benefits to the world for better lives?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

MJB12741 said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarassed to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of Israel's endless contributions & benefits to the world for better lives?
Click to expand...

I feel it for you since you're too dumb to do it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mylan Cuts Price of Generic Copaxone Offering by 60%  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Zebra gets FDA nod for product that detects coronary calcium


----------



## MJB12741

Live & learn.


----------



## Slyhunter

What have Palestinians done again? You know besides begging for handouts and demanding we kiss their asses intermittently.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel leading charge toward the next health frontier: Personalized medicine


----------



## MJB12741

Slyhunter said:


> What have Palestinians done again? You know besides begging for handouts and demanding we kiss their asses intermittently.



What a surprise that no one has started a thread on Palestinian contributions to a better world to educate the Zionists.  Why is that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Procter & Gamble, Citi, Nokia get prize for workplace diversity in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s NRGene helps crack genetic makeup of buckwheat


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Zebra", an Israeli start-up, has developed a new AI system that can read CTs and X-Rays.

Israeli startup gains FDA approval


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/07/dock-israel-maritime-accelerator/


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli youngsters aid Syrian refugee children


----------



## MJB12741

How wonderful!

WATCH: Israeli’s Invention Gives Paralysis Victims New Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish Israeli living in Iraq and helping ISIS victims rebuild their lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

To Life: How Israeli Volunteers are Changing the World (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Sixties Fan

Supermarket plastic bag use down 80% in 2017, saving over 7,000 tons of plastic


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2015/10/world-leaders-praise-israeli-water-technologies-watec/


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Palestinians done again? You know besides begging for handouts and demanding we kiss their asses intermittently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise that no one has started a thread on Palestinian contributions to a better world to educate the Zionists.  Why is that?
Click to expand...



I was looking for your thread, "Palestinians Contribution to the World" to no avail.  The reason I was trying to find it was to let you know that I still haven't found anything that the Palestinians have contributed to the world.  Not to worry.  I'm on this 24/7 with several search engines running and when I do find something I'll be sure and let you know.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli start-up develops TV device to help elderly ease loneliness - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IDF on Twitter


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Palestinians done again? You know besides begging for handouts and demanding we kiss their asses intermittently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise that no one has started a thread on Palestinian contributions to a better world to educate the Zionists.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for your thread, "Palestinians Contribution to the World" to no avail.  The reason I was trying to find it was to let you know that I still haven't found anything that the Palestinians have contributed to the world.  Not to worry.  I'm on this 24/7 with several search engines running and when I do find something I'll be sure and let you know.
Click to expand...


Thank you Ria.  As I recall the exact thread title was Palestinian Contributions To Peace, Mankind & Civilization.  Let the Zionists live & learn.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another excellent reason to drink green tea and wine


----------



## MJB12741

Technology for Humanity: Japan & Technion Israel | Technion - Israel Institute of Technology


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Increases Investment in Developing World and Strengthens International Ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Six humanitarian aid operations for Syrian refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel70 | A Light Unto The Nations Once More? The renaissance in Israel’s international development assistance programme


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  A blessing to the world.

Israel’s blessing to the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers say they’ve found better way to spot malicious emails


----------



## MJB12741

Palestinian Doctors Trained in Israel to Perform Life-Saving Ultrasound Treatment


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Palestinians done again? You know besides begging for handouts and demanding we kiss their asses intermittently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise that no one has started a thread on Palestinian contributions to a better world to educate the Zionists.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for your thread, "Palestinians Contribution to the World" to no avail.  The reason I was trying to find it was to let you know that I still haven't found anything that the Palestinians have contributed to the world.  Not to worry.  I'm on this 24/7 with several search engines running and when I do find something I'll be sure and let you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Ria.  As I recall the exact thread title was Palestinian Contributions To Peace, Mankind & Civilization.  Let the Zionists live & learn.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the correction, MJ.  I checked.  Still zip.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

An Israeli firm has developed an accelerated blood diagnostics system where test results are obtained in ten minutes, allowing physicians to place patients on the most appropriate treatment right away.

AI-based diagnostic for faster blood tests


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

“It’s strange for us that Israel is more humanitarian than our Arab brothers."
-- Ammar, a 27-year-old Syrian camped close to the Israeli border.

Syria's injured turn to historic foe Israel amid Deraa bloodshed


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


>



Shhhhhh.,,, Don’t tell anybody


----------



## MJB12741

Israel transferred aid to Syrians seeking refuge near border in overnight mission


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Israel transferred aid to Syrians seeking refuge near border in overnight mission


What Arab countries are providing aid to the innocent Syrian refugees?


----------



## MJB12741

So nice to see Syrian refugee gratitude to Israel.  LET THERE BE PEAE ALREADY!

Sketch of Israels flag becomes Syrian girls symbol of gratitude


----------



## MJB12741

The Muslim soldiers of the Israeli army


----------



## MJB12741

Is there ANYONE not grateful to Israel for helping innocent Syrian refugee children, the victims of their own government?

WATCH: Israeli youngsters aid Syrian refugee children


----------



## Sixties Fan

Finnish utility partners with TaKaDu to detect water leaks


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Hope and inspiration': Camp Koby allows kids to heal


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s Contributions to the World


----------



## MJB12741

Check this out!  So hard to believe.  Just when I was was about to let this thread go, there came another thread on this board titled israel -failing to make a better world.  Bless the op for keeping this thread going strong.  And my apology for this thread being so good as to make him so angry.  Praise the Lord for making Israel's enemies so dumb.  Heh Heh!


----------



## MJB12741

So lets see now.  Where did we leave off with Israel's endless contributions for a better world?

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## MJB12741

Israel aids white helmet evacuations from Syria to Jordan.  Is there ANYONE who wants to condemn Israel for this one?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Israel Aids Evacuation From Syria of Hundreds of ‘White Helmets’ and Families


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli firm creates particles to kill germs on contact, fight bacterial disease


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheba Medical Center Doctors Treat Severely Burned Victims of Volcanic Eruption in Guatemala


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741

http://nocamels.com/2018/08/israel-auto-tech-cars-of-tomorrow/


----------



## MJB12741

Many countries throughout the world benefit from Israel's booming economy.

Booming Economy: Israeli Exports Expected to Pass $100 Billion for First Time


----------



## MJB12741

In 'To Life', Erin Zimmerman captures Israeli humanity overseas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Swipe right for home: Israeli startup brings finger-motion tech to car commands


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nanodrug tames leishmaniasis and other parasitic diseases


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Nanodrug tames leishmaniasis and other parasitic diseases



Is there no end to Israel's worldly achievements for better lives?

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

A Look At The Last 100 Years Of Israeli Art


----------



## MJB12741

Experts call Israel a ‘laboratory’ for eco-innovation


----------



## MJB12741

More great news for Israel & the world.

Israel’s Biomedical Tech Industry Gets Major Boost from Life Science Giants


----------



## MJB12741

Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Biotech firm in Israel makes fertility waves with genetically modified hormone


----------



## MJB12741

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

HOW IS A SMALL NATION LIKE ISRAEL PROVIDING SIGNIFICANT HUMANITARIAN AID AROUND THE WORLD?


----------



## MJB12741

I cannot understand how we have now seen over 1800 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives & not a single comment by any Pali supporter on this thread.  Golly gee, why is that?

WATCH: Israeli Breakthrough Could End Cancer Recurrence


----------



## MJB12741

In 'To Life', Erin Zimmerman captures Israeli humanity overseas


----------



## MJB12741

Make Israeli Friends


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Israeli patient gets startup’s knee cartilage-regrowing implant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Doctors Beyond Borders: Israel’s Secret Fight to Save Syrian Lives


----------



## MJB12741

http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> I cannot understand how we have now seen over 1800 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives & not a single comment by any Pali supporter on this thread.  Golly gee, why is that?
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Breakthrough Could End Cancer Recurrence






 God Bless the researchers.....!




_*"not a single comment by any Pali supporter on this thread.  Golly gee, why is that? ..."*_



 







who knows...


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/08/brain-tech-israel-health/


----------



## MJB12741

member said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand how we have now seen over 1800 Israeli contributions to the world for better lives & not a single comment by any Pali supporter on this thread.  Golly gee, why is that?
> 
> WATCH: Israeli Breakthrough Could End Cancer Recurrence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless the researchers.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"not a single comment by any Pali supporter on this thread.  Golly gee, why is that? ..."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows...
Click to expand...


Is it possible the Palestinians & their supporters find all of Israel's worldly achievements for better lives disgusting?


----------



## Sixties Fan

New first-responder safety/efficiency systems on the way


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Israeli firms protecting us and our kids on social media


----------



## MJB12741

13 of the biggest health breakthroughs in Israel in 2017


----------



## MJB12741

The Founders Story


----------



## MJB12741

GridON - Preventing Power Outages in High Voltage Grids


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel
Israeli-Developed OCD Treatment Changes Lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/humanitarian-missions/the-idf-s-humanitarian-aid-through-the-years/


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Researchers say breathalyzer can be used to flag early onset Parkinson’s


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Researchers say breathalyzer can be used to flag early onset Parkinson’s



So good to see our financial aid to Israel resulting in so many worldly benefits for better lives.


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli smart software flags patients at risk for colon cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Israel a leader in R & D for a better world.

Why Israel leads the way in R&D - Eolas Magazine


----------



## MJB12741

A possible cure for leukemia. What a gift to the world that would be.

Israeli Team’s Leukemia Breakthrough Puts Cure within Reach


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel wants to help Pacific with potable water


----------



## MJB12741

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis



Hamass -- 

 you got something for their terrorism?










I got something for them.... 

 _hope_ of divine intervention ! give it up already [terrorism].


----------



## MJB12741

member said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamass --
> 
> you got something for their terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got something for them....
> 
> _hope_ of divine intervention ! give it up already [terrorism].
Click to expand...


No chance.  Terrorism is part of Palestinian mentality.  Meanwhile Israeli contributions to better our lives & the world continue despite the Palestinians.

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

This Israeli Tech Helped In Search For Missing Boys Soccer Team in Thailand | Social Awareness


----------



## MJB12741

Repair of Heart Tissues from algae


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## MJB12741

Here is an OUTSTANDING VIDEO!   Live & learn.  And LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  To Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

Taking cue from bats, Tel Aviv team creates robot that navigates via echoes


----------



## MJB12741

The Genetics of Hearing


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## MJB12741

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Operation Good Neighbor: Israel reveals its massive humanitarian aid to Syria


----------



## Sixties Fan

His own brain tumor spurs entrepreneur to develop life-saving surgical device


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Volcani Center, NRGene, Deliver World’s First Complete Sweet Basil Genome


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s All-Terrain EZRaiders Latest Law Enforcement Rage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flytrex Is Flying Drones Carrying Burgers And Beers To Hungry US Golfers | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Afghan man sends gravely ill kids to heart center in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Here is a wonderful heartfelt true story that took place.  Need more like it today.    LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Israeli-Arab Rescue Unit: 'Our Goal? Saving Human Lives'


----------



## MJB12741

Israel:  World renowned technology.

Multinational Tech Companies In Israel | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Volcani Center, NRGene, Deliver World’s First Complete Sweet Basil Genome


----------



## MJB12741

This is beautiful.  Thank you Israel.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

US seeks to adapt Israeli pineapple-based burn gel to treat mustard gas victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Honey, I shrunk the car: Israeli folding vehicle to take on urban street woes


----------



## MJB12741

40 Years & still going strong.  For all nations & peoples of the world,  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

WATCH: Israel and Egypt Celebrate 40 Years of Peace


----------



## MJB12741

Turing Award - Developing New Tools for Systems Verification


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israels worldly contributions to humanity?  And why no thread about Palestinian contributions to the world?

Making the world a better place for everyone


----------



## Sixties Fan

A better system for monitoring unstable blood pressure


----------



## Sixties Fan

Digital glasses offer hope of sight for vision-impaired


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Israeli Companies Putting Surgery-Assisting Robots In The OR | Health News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheba Medical Center Doctors Treat Severely Burned Victims of Volcanic Eruption in Guatemala


----------



## Sixties Fan

Transforming the Future of Healthcare: Inside Sheba’s Cutting-Edge Innovation Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli organizations begin relief operations in Indonesia after Tsunami


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israel’s Latest Breakthroughs in Life-Changing Medicine!


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israeli Ingenuity Is Keeping Your Sweet Tooth Healthy | Health News


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## José

Tinmore posts a lot of stuff by him... Here's some info about the guy:
*
Carlos Latuff* (born 30 November 1968) is a Brazilian freelance political cartoonist.[1] His works deal with an array of themes, including anti-Zionism, anti-globalization, anti-capitalism, and anti-U.S. military intervention. He is best known for his images depicting the Israeli–Palestinian conflict and the Arab Spring events.

Latuff was born in the neighborhood of São Cristóvão in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil,[6] and is of Lebanese ancestry; in his own words he has "Arab roots".[1]


----------



## MJB12741

Why does Israel continue to do this when Israel is thanked with rocket missiles?

VIDEO: Humanitarian aid to Gaza from Israel


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel helping the visually impaired
Feature: Visually impaired get AI high-tech assistance in improving lives - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mosquito ‘love bombs’ to combat deadly epidemics


----------



## Sixties Fan

First MDAthon in Israel: 'Start-up to save lives'


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Breakthrough Could Save Coral Reefs Worldwide


----------



## MJB12741

The Tel Aviv Tech Startups To Watch In 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Moses,’ a new stone-striking method, seen as ‘game changer’ for urologists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Skyscrapers should look to elevators as escape routes, Israeli startup says


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Quasiperiodic Crystals


----------



## MJB12741

israel-providing-significant-humanitarian-aid


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.aipac.org/learn/about-israel/israel-around-the-world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli start-up presents treatment for solid tumor cancers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Provides Care for Nigeria’s Refugee Children


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Promotes Empowerment of Women from Russian-Speaking Countries


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> israel-providing-significant-humanitarian-aid


http://embassies.gov.il/MFA/AboutIsrael/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

New fund utilizes Israeli tech to help small farmers in Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Comroads shares dash cam footage to prove who’s at fault


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli help is on the way to Hurricane Michael victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...th-carolina-philippines-indonesia/2018/10/14/


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel develops bomb-detecting robot to save soldiers' lives


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?  And why no mention of Palestinian contributions to the world from the Pali supporters?  Boy that's a tough question, huh?

Israelis develop system for cleaning industrial pollution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli brain scan-reading AI-based software gets thumbs up from FDA, Time


----------



## MJB12741

And yet another Israeli contribution to save a life.  Check this one out!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Palestinian baby gets life-saving heart transplant from Israeli child


----------



## Sixties Fan

US-Israeli startup wins prize for AI software that helps teachers grade tests


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.



the most accurate post of the thread here needs to be repeated.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israel was behind 9-11 then why were Palestinians the first to celebrate and eat candy, Mahmoud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
Click to expand...


you nailed it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
※→  "LA RAM FAN, dani67, et al,

I don't understand.
What does this mean?

v/r
R



LA RAM FAN said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ※→  "LA RAM FAN, dani67, et al,
> 
> I don't understand.
> What does this mean?
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because jew are jew. they are behind anything .just behind
> like mafia. they   controll mafia. but people blame italian
> palestini are stupid semitic. but jew are smart semitic
> 
> 
> aslan yahoodi yani hamin dige. fekr kardi german ha chera azetoon badeshoon miomad.
> chon az posht khanjar mizanid loooooooool.az posht kooneshoon mizashtid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you nailed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They are conspiracy theorists, that is all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/hea...igger-onset-of-multiple-sclerosis/2018/10/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

China’s Attention to Israel Smart Vehicle Market Creates Insurtech Opportunities


----------



## MJB12741

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most accurate post of the thread here needs to be repeated.  LOL
> 
> Can they possibly get any dumber than this Rams guy?  Love him.  What fun to play with him.
> 
> Darn, you got us.  Not only are we paid well by the Mossad but you wouldn't believe our retirement benefits.  Pass it on.  Heh Heh.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Can they possibly get any dumber than this Rams guy? Love him. What fun to play with him. 

Darn, you got us. Not only are we paid well by the Mossad but you wouldn't believe our retirement benefits. Pass it on. Heh Heh.


----------



## MJB12741

Extracting water from air, Israeli firm looks to quench global thirst


----------



## MJB12741

The Israel Project


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Celebrates 70 Years of Contributions to ‘Helping Others Live a Better Life’


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

7 Ways Israeli Innovation Has Changed the World in 70 Years


----------



## MJB12741

So much endless good news from Israel for all the world.

Good News From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

The Israeli technological Eco-system | Deloitte Israel | Innovation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli psychotrauma team en route to Pittsburgh to aid terror victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Donates Wheelchairs to Special Needs Children in Guatemala


----------



## MJB12741

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists find chemical process that could lead to hydrogen-fueled cars


----------



## MJB12741

Commentary: To make peace in the Middle East, focus first on water | Reuters


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is the only country in the entire Middle East where peoples of all religions are welcome to become  citizens & free to practice their own religions.

WATCH: How Israel is Armenians’ Refuge in the Middle East!


----------



## MJB12741

8 Israeli startups make World Economic Forum tech pioneers list


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists find chemical process that could lead to hydrogen-fueled cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Introduces Cutting-Edge Water Tech in Vietnam


----------



## MJB12741

Firewall for Computer Network Security


----------



## Sixties Fan

3D bioprinted lungs to be available for global transplants


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup brings crop insurance via SMS to Mali


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Wants To Turn Elevators Into Moving Safe Rooms During Emergencies | Technology News


----------



## MJB12741

Israel so impresses the world as foreign investments keep pouring in.

read:Israel’s economy minister hails ‘the start-up nation’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew U Researchers Discover Promising Treatment Against Aggressive Brain Tumors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli vehicle detection system wins prestigious CES prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Heart Surgeons Save Children’s Lives in Tanzania


----------



## MJB12741

Very impressive.  Invest in Israel.

Success Stories


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Celebrates 70 Years of Contributions to ‘Helping Others Live a Better Life’


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel!

ReWalk – An Exoskeleton that Enables Paraplegics to Walk Again


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Brain Cancer Breakthrough at Hebrew U; Israel Makes Major Progress with Alzheimer’s; Much More!


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions?

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Scientists Engineer Personalized Tissue Implants Using Patient's Own Cells | Health News


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel researchers heat up human poop for fuel and fertilizer


----------



## MJB12741

Nano Ghosts - A “Magic Bullet” for Fighting Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech can assuage India’s worst water crisis


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...help-california-wildfire-evacuees/2018/11/19/


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Angola: Israel Avails U.S.$ 60 Million for Investment in Solar Energy, Agriculture


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tel Aviv-based company uses deep-learning technology and agronomic understanding to offer insights that create a more sustainable farming ecosystem.

Israeli precision farming co Taranis raises $20m


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Israeli start-up aiming to prevent the next Pittsburgh massacre


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli researchers develop technology for 3-D printing of drugs


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to all of Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the entire world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

To tackle global toilet crisis, startup converts human waste into cooking fuel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli device lets wheelchair-bound groom stand under chuppah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists develop implanted organs that won’t be rejected


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741

GridON - Preventing Power Outages in High Voltage Grids


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli drone tech beats swords into ploughshares to solve real-world problems.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli artificial intelligence company improves highway safety in Las Vegas


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined - The Tower


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## rylah

(Injured Nepalese women wait to be treated by Israeli army medics at the Israeli field hospital)


A look at recent disaster relief operations shows that Israel could not have realistically expected any diplomatic dividends beyond slightly improving its image through worldwide coverage of its field hospitals. And that’s precisely how things have played out: A little bounce in Israel’s standing, but no substantive benefit; just the satisfaction of doing the right thing.


----------



## Mindful

Circassians in Israel.

Circassians in Israel | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

rylah said:


> (Injured Nepalese women wait to be treated by Israeli army medics at the Israeli field hospital)
> 
> 
> A look at recent disaster relief operations shows that Israel could not have realistically expected any diplomatic dividends beyond slightly improving its image through worldwide coverage of its field hospitals. And that’s precisely how things have played out: A little bounce in Israel’s standing, but no substantive benefit; just the satisfaction of doing the right thing.



Sure looks like Israel kept their pledge to become a light unto all nations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli machine sent to California to aid authorities battling Camp Fire


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli machine sent to California to aid authorities battling Camp Fire



Israeli technology also kept Steven Hawking alive.


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli machine sent to California to aid authorities battling Camp Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli technology also kept Steven Hawking alive.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed.  And Israel's technology has & is still saving many other lives throughout the world, even in some Muslim countries.


----------



## MJB12741

Very interesting.  Live & learn.

Humanitarian Archives - Israel Saves Lives


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> Circassians in Israel.
> 
> Circassians in Israel | My Jewish Learning



They have a very sad but interesting Sunni Muslim history.  Those as citizens are grateful & loyal to the State of Israel for their rights & protection.

The Circassian Genocide by Walter Richmond, 2013 | Online Research Library: Questia


----------



## MJB12741

Israel is the only nation in the entire Middle East with citizens of such diverse cultures & religions.  Here is a very interesting article on who are the Circassians.  Yet another aspect of Israel helping to make a better world.

An Introduction to Circassians, Israel's Other Muslims


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

New computer vision tech fights distracted driving


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## LilOlLady

*“The settlements I saw here [in the West Bank] reminded me of what we had suffered in South Africa..."*
*Mandela’s grandson on visit: ‘Israel is the worst apartheid regime'*


----------



## Sixties Fan

LilOlLady said:


> *“The settlements I saw here [in the West Bank] reminded me of what we had suffered in South Africa..."*
> *Mandela’s grandson on visit: ‘Israel is the worst apartheid regime'*


Wrong thread.
But never mind, because there are thousands of South Africans who have been to Israel who think absolutely the opposite.

I will take their word for it


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Is it any wonder why the overwhelming majority of Africans love Israel?

Top 22 ways Israel aided Africa in last three years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli technologies are making self-driving cars safer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Israel is leading a revolution in the technological world'


----------



## MJB12741

Let us not forget.

Syrians Thank Israel for Being a 'Good Neighbor' When No One Else Will


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli neuro-modulation device may spell end to migraines


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli watch which monitors your heart


----------



## MJB12741

Meet Israel’s virtual keyboard that fits in your pocket


----------



## MJB12741

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## MJB12741

Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Behind Degenerative Disorders, and How to Use Them Technologically


----------



## MJB12741

Israel/India.  A most important alliance for peace in the Middle East & Near East.

WATCH: India Reports Major Benefits from Israeli Innovation!


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - The Development of Multiscale Models for Complex Chemical Systems


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Tel Aviv U Creates ‘Map’ to Repair Hearing, Technion Decodes Cause of ‘Sleeping Sickness’ and More!


----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli solar tech brings light to rural Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Creates Successful Blood Test for Lung Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

11 Awesome Inventions Israel Gave to the World


----------



## MJB12741

Doxil (Caelyx) for Treatment of Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli emergency responders share expertise in India, Sri Lanka


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Israel, a sterile kindergarten built so cancer patients can just be kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli groom with paralysis stands tall at wedding with help of robotic device


----------



## MJB12741

http://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

4 Million Visitors: Israel Breaks Tourism Records in 2018!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Best Of 2018: 15 'Superhero' Israeli Startups Changing The World | Technology News


----------



## MJB12741

Drip Technology - The Irrigation Method that Revolutionized Agriculture


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World 
⁜→  _et al_,

Now this one was really interesting --- really, really interesting*!*



MJB12741 said:


> Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


*(COMMENT)*

This is well worth the time it takes to read it.  Even if you only skim across it and read the captions underneath the picture. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  _et al_,
> 
> Now this one was really interesting --- really, really interesting*!*
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is well worth the time it takes to read it.  Even if you only skim across it and read the captions underneath the picture.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


No wonder foreign investment in Israel is booming.  Long live the BDS movement.

Foreign investment into Israel continues to soar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Medical Breakthrough Eliminates 70% of Cancerous Tumors


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Trains Tanzanians to Fight Cancer with Advanced Radiotherapy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Researchers Discover New Mechanism to Activate Immune System Against Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Drones to Be Used to Aid Brazilian Agriculture After Multi-Million Dollar Deal


----------



## MJB12741

Yet another peace initiative by Israel with another Arab country for a better world. 

Bahrain sides with Israel and US against Iran in Twitter war


----------



## MJB12741

Study of Bacterial Mechanisms for Coping with Temperature Change


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Innoviz to provide Samsung unit with sensor tech for self-driving cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Innoviz, Samsung's Harman Partner To Deliver LiDAR Sensor Tech To Car Makers | News Brief


----------



## MJB12741

11 Awesome Inventions Israel Gave to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

IsraAID Establishing Network to Train Disaster Response Professionals in U.S.


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel.

How Israel is redefining foreign aid for the 21st century - UW Stroum Center for Jewish Studies


----------



## MJB12741

Why no Pali supporters here?


----------



## Sixties Fan

McDonald’s Israel Becomes First Restaurant Chain to Adopt App Giving Full Access to Blind Customers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! The Watch that Watches Over You, Technion’s Engineering Meets Medicine, and More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Weblog (Medicine & Health) - American Friends of Tel Aviv University


----------



## Sixties Fan

CT for Clouds: A Fleet of Micro-Satellites Will See into the Smallest Clouds - Weizmann Wonder Wander - News, Features and Discoveries


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/...ail&utm_term=0_57ad33723e-29b13af640-32365177


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bar-Ilan Discovery Paves the Way for Novel Electronic Devices


----------



## MJB12741

WAZE   Thank You Israel


----------



## MJB12741

The First Israeli Astronaut, Colonel Ilan Ramon


----------



## Mindful

JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.

Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.


"All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."

The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.

The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.

Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.
> Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.
> 
> 
> "All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."
> 
> The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.
> 
> The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.
> 
> Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception



Problem is the more Israel does to help Palestinians, the more the Palestinians hate Israel.  So why bother at all?  Better Israel just continue to work on worldly contributions for better lives while Hamas & the PA work on supporting their terrorists at the expense of the Palestinian people at large.


----------



## Mindful

MJB12741 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.
> Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.
> 
> 
> "All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."
> 
> The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.
> 
> The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.
> 
> Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the more Israel does to help Palestinians, the more the Palestinians hate Israel.  So why bother at all?  Better Israel just continue to work on worldly contributions for better lives while Hamas & the PA work on supporting their terrorists at the expense of the Palestinian people at large.
Click to expand...


On my travels around the country, I've seen the villages the Israelis have constructed for the Arabs, mosque included.


----------



## Sixties Fan

To measure and track pain, Israeli duo develops ‘objective’ monitor


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.
> Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.
> 
> 
> "All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."
> 
> The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.
> 
> The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.
> 
> Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the more Israel does to help Palestinians, the more the Palestinians hate Israel.  So why bother at all?  Better Israel just continue to work on worldly contributions for better lives while Hamas & the PA work on supporting their terrorists at the expense of the Palestinian people at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my travels around the country, I've seen the villages the Israelis have constructed for the Arabs, mosque included.
Click to expand...


Why does Israel save Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals?  No Arab country ever treated their Palestinians like those Zionists in Israel do.

180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year


----------



## Mindful

MJB12741 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.
> Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.
> 
> 
> "All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."
> 
> The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.
> 
> The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.
> 
> Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the more Israel does to help Palestinians, the more the Palestinians hate Israel.  So why bother at all?  Better Israel just continue to work on worldly contributions for better lives while Hamas & the PA work on supporting their terrorists at the expense of the Palestinian people at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my travels around the country, I've seen the villages the Israelis have constructed for the Arabs, mosque included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does Israel save Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals?  No Arab country ever treated their Palestinians like those Zionists in Israel do.
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
Click to expand...



You know something?

All this info is falling on deaf ears. Particularly Rylah's detailed videos on Israel.


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM – A landmark half-billion-dollar Israeli plan to develop Palestinian areas of east Jerusalem and hoist residents out of poverty is getting a cool reception from the very people who are supposed to benefit.
> Israel says it hopes the program will improve living conditions in impoverished Palestinian neighborhoods and grant residents access to Israel's robust economy. But the city's long-neglected Palestinian community views the project with deep skepticism and mistrust, fearing it is a way of cementing Israel's control over the eastern sector after more than 50 years of occupation.
> 
> 
> "All these projects have nothing to do with improving our lives," said Ziad Hammoury, who heads the Jerusalem Center for Social and Economic Rights, an advocacy group. "It's about controlling more and more in east Jerusalem."
> 
> The "Leading Change" program, launched in May, aims to reduce the huge social gaps between the Palestinian neighborhoods and the overwhelmingly Jewish western part of the city. After years of neglect, Palestinian neighborhoods suffer from poor infrastructure, neglect and subpar public services, and nearly 80 percent of the city's Palestinian families live in poverty.
> 
> The program will invest 2 billion shekels, or $560 million, in education, infrastructure and helping Palestinian women enter the work force. The money will be spent on a variety of programs, including nine pilot projects, over five years with the aim of attracting further government and private investment down the road.
> 
> Israeli east Jerusalem plan gets cool Palestinian reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the more Israel does to help Palestinians, the more the Palestinians hate Israel.  So why bother at all?  Better Israel just continue to work on worldly contributions for better lives while Hamas & the PA work on supporting their terrorists at the expense of the Palestinian people at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my travels around the country, I've seen the villages the Israelis have constructed for the Arabs, mosque included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does Israel save Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals?  No Arab country ever treated their Palestinians like those Zionists in Israel do.
> 
> 180,000 Palestinians Treated in Israeli Hospitals This Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know something?
> 
> All this info is falling on deaf ears. Particularly Rylah's detailed videos on Israel.
Click to expand...


So true.  It also falls on blind eyes & biased minds.  Amazing how they disappear on a thread titled Israel:  Helping To Make A Better World. 
And yet they don't educate us to Palestinian contributions or achievements to humanity.  Gosh, why is that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beyond the Pap smear: Startup uses phone, light and AI to detect cervical cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Adds CAR-T Immunotherapy Cancer Treatment to Healthcare Basket


----------



## MJB12741

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## Votto

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition



Yep, but don't forget their biggest contribution.


----------



## MJB12741

Check this one out.  It's beauty to benefit others throughout the world in need.


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli App Can Evaluate the Quality, Ripeness, and Freshness of Fruits and Vegetables.


----------



## MJB12741

Anyone care to condemn Israel for this life saving worldly contribution?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli aid delegation to take off for Brazil after dam collapse


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s breakthrough in relations with Arab states


----------



## Sixties Fan

In first, Israeli hospital uses fuel-cell energy for cleaner, smooth power flow


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  MJB12741,  _et al,_

Yes, this is positive news.  And it become a bit "Positive (+)" when the menace of the Persian Gulf (Iran) takes such notice as to make public statements as to the meaning of the low key contacts.  Iran, the "Wild Card" in the region of the Middle East Mediterranean Coastal States is both a threat or danger to peace and stability, → is more likely to cause harm than good.



MJB12741 said:


> Israel’s breakthrough in relations with Arab states


*(COMMENT)*

What I see is the shift from action drive by political-military (POL-MIL) concerns to political-economic (POL-ECON) advantages.  Nowhere is this _(in my opinion)_ more prominent than the recent inclusion of Israel into the Arab dominated "Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum" (EMGF); which BTW is hosted in Cairo. 

The POL-ECON agenda is to set-up an organizational structure and create a regional gas market, cut infrastructure costs and offer competitive prices _(not so dissimilar from OPEC)_.  The membership of the EMGF starts with Cyprus, Greece, Israel, Italy, Jordan, Palestine and Egypt.

*(EPILOG)*

I could go on and on about this new agenda and the future of the new paradigm that will affect the stability of the Region.  But I think it is important to shift now from thinking in terms of the Middle East → to → Eastern Mediterranean Region.  And the Palestinians, usually short-sighted on these matters, has (so far) hitched itself to the train.  This has the potential of putting HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_ out of business.  The actors _[companies like Noble Energy (US), Hellenic Petroleum (Greek), Delek Drilling (Israeli), Avner Oil Exploration (Israeli), *Ratio* Oil Explorations Leviathan reservoir (Israel), Arab Potash Company and the Jordan Bromine Company, etc (not to mention the intervention of the top multination corps)]_ in the larger plan of development (POD), out of business altogether.  Once big gas money profits start rolling in, these business entities will not permit HAMAS (or any other asymmetric regional threat) to interfere. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  MJB12741,  _et al,_
> 
> Yes, this is positive news.  And it become a bit "Positive (+)" when the menace of the Persian Gulf (Iran) takes such notice as to make public statements as to the meaning of the low key contacts.  Iran, the "Wild Card" in the region of the Middle East Mediterranean Coastal States is both a threat or danger to peace and stability, → is more likely to cause harm than good.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s breakthrough in relations with Arab states
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I see is the shift from action drive by political-military (POL-MIL) concerns to political-economic (POL-ECON) advantages.  Nowhere is this _(in my opinion)_ more prominent than the recent inclusion of Israel into the Arab dominated "Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum" (EMGF); which BTW is hosted in Cairo.
> 
> The POL-ECON agenda is to set-up an organizational structure and create a regional gas market, cut infrastructure costs and offer competitive prices _(not so dissimilar from OPEC)_.  The membership of the EMGF starts with Cyprus, Greece, Israel, Italy, Jordan, Palestine and Egypt.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> I could go on and on about this new agenda and the future of the new paradigm that will affect the stability of the Region.  But I think it is important to shift now from thinking in terms of the Middle East → to → Eastern Mediterranean Region.  And the Palestinians, usually short-sighted on these matters, has (so far) hitched itself to the train.  This has the potential of putting HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_ out of business.  The actors _[companies like Noble Energy (US), Hellenic Petroleum (Greek), Delek Drilling (Israeli), Avner Oil Exploration (Israeli), *Ratio* Oil Explorations Leviathan reservoir (Israel), Arab Potash Company and the Jordan Bromine Company, etc (not to mention the intervention of the top multination corps)]_ in the larger plan of development (POD), out of business altogether.  Once big gas money profits start rolling in, these business entities will not permit HAMAS (or any other asymmetric regional threat) to interfere.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


So true.  Israel united with the Arab States will indeed be a detriment to Palestinian terrorist organizations such as Hamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew U. Developed Water Purification of Nuclear Waste


----------



## Mindful

Israel helping Brazil.

Israeli aid delegation to take off for Brazil after dam collapse


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> Israel helping Brazil.
> 
> Israeli aid delegation to take off for Brazil after dam collapse



Not only Israel helping to save lives in Brazil.  Israel has a history of helping to save & improve lives all over the world.

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

*This one is really big!*  Let us all join together & pray it proves to be true.

Israeli Team May Have Discovered ‘Complete Cure for Cancer’


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> *This one is really big!*  Let us all join together & pray it proves to be true.
> 
> Israeli Team May Have Discovered ‘Complete Cure for Cancer’



Israeli research identifies mechanism that helps fight cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company That Extracts Water From Air Launches Home Device For Cool Water On Tap | Environment News


----------



## MJB12741

Robotics - IATI Israel Advanced Technology Industries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veterans of IDF search and rescue unit take battle of saving lives to the street


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Israeli Schools Launch Medical Clown Program, Record Number of Israeli Organ Donations, and More!


----------



## MJB12741

Looking forward to seeing this.

To Life: How Israeli Volunteers are Changing the World (2018) - IMDb


----------



## MJB12741

How Israel is redefining foreign aid for the 21st century - UW Stroum Center for Jewish Studies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Develops Goggles Allowing Surgeons to See Right Through You


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company’s Wireless Heart Pump Technology Implanted in a Patient for the First Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Groundbreaking Israeli Medical Device Treats Burns Without Ever Touching The Patient  | Health News


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-gencell-to-mass-produce-fuel-cell-generators-as-demand-surges/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv Uses Underwater Concrete Structures to Increase Marine Biodiversity


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel: 2018


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Amazing achievement from Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visually-impaired kids can whip up a feast with these veggie-shaped utensils


----------



## MJB12741

*Here is a very interesting & informative article for all to appreciate.*

Best Of 2018: 15 'Superhero' Israeli Startups Changing The World | Technology News


----------



## MJB12741

Could an immunotherapy treatment from Israel cure cancer?


----------



## MJB12741

Baltimore Jewish Life | Jerusalem Based Bio Companies Ready To Change World (Video & Photo Essay)


----------



## MJB12741

All these endless worldly contributions by Israel for a better world.  I wonder why there is no thread on Palestinian contributions?

Israeli Companies Bagged a Fifth of All Cyber Venture Capital Investments in 2018  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup turns hummus (what else) to protein powder


----------



## Sixties Fan

The secret life of clouds revealed in new Israeli research


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Hyfit rolls out a smart portable workout system


----------



## MJB12741

Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


----------



## MJB12741

8 exciting Israeli gadgets hitting the market in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Doctors Restore Vision with Revolutionary Membrane Transplant


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/02/...ne-offers-real-time-solutions-for-the-hacked/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Sets New Record in Using Renewable Energies


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## Sixties Fan

Save the Children Tests Israeli Lifesaving Tech in Africa - The Tower


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s ReWalk seeks FDA nod for robotic suit to help rehab stroke victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Northern Red Sea coral reefs may be able to survive a hot, grim future


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Sea Squirt, Sucking Up Plastic Particles From the Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

World's 1st Patient With Lab-Grown Bone Implant Competes In Israman Triathlon  | Health News


----------



## MJB12741

Blastoff to the moon: Israel launches lunar spacecraft


----------



## Sixties Fan

Outer space tech used by Israeli startup to find water leaks on Earth


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - The Development of Multiscale Models for Complex Chemical Systems


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Zebra Medical to deploy its scan-reader tech with health providers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

OUTSTANDING!  ENJOY!

WATCH: Israel’s Amazing Achievements in Just 70 years!


----------



## Sixties Fan

1 Million Bamba Bags Made Daily To Meet World Demand For Allergy-Preventing Snack | Health News


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis Find Asthma-causing Blood Cells Can Fight Colon Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Find Asthma-causing Blood Cells Can Fight Colon Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.lc.org/Uploads/files/amazing_facts.pdf


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Company Wins First Prize in Counter-Terrorism Competition


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli company plans to make insulin injections obsolete


----------



## Sixties Fan

Second skin: Israeli medical device creates temporary nano-layer to treat wounds


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## Sixties Fan

PCV Vaccine Leads to Steep Decline in Childhood Hospitalizations


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Produce Sustainable Bioplastics With Seawater Algae | Environment News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The world needs to know what Israel is doing in Nigeria


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Meet the Israeli Women Pioneering Scientific and Medical Breakthroughs


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Trains Arab Volunteers to Save Lives


----------



## Sunni Man

If the Israeli juden are doing soo well in the hi tech sector.

Why are they still begging America for free money and weapons?  ..


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sunni Man said:


> If the Israeli juden are doing soo well in the hi tech sector.
> 
> Why are they still begging America for free money and weapons?  ..


It is never free.  Israel gives much more to the US in return.

On the other hand, all the money which the Arab Palestinians have received from the US, EU, Arab countries, etc..... is going to be paid back.......when?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sixties Fan said:


> It is never free.  Israel gives much more to the US in return.


The terrorist state of Israel receives 3 billion U.S. taxpayer dollars in aid every year to help keep afloat the zionist abortion.

All the U.S. gets in return is derision and hatred from the other ME countries and many western nations.  ....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is never free.  Israel gives much more to the US in return.
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorist state of Israel receives 3 billion U.S. taxpayer dollars in aid every year to help keep afloat the zionist abortion.
> 
> All the U.S. gets in return is derision and hatred from the other ME countries and many western nations.  ....
Click to expand...

You have come up with this garbage about Israel against the US.
You could not care less against the US, anymore than you care about Israel.

What you have always, clearly have attempted to do is turn those 
who are pro the US against Israel.

And you fail each and every time.


Are you calling the United States of America a terrorist State?

That is what it sounds like.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you calling the United States of America a terrorist State?


You juden love to twist everything to try and make a point.

But this time you failed Shlomo   ...


----------



## Hollie

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling the United States of America a terrorist State?
> 
> 
> 
> You juden love to twist everything to try and make a point.
> 
> But this time you failed Shlomo   ...
Click to expand...


Isn't it great that you goofy converts to islamism have a built-in outlet for your Jew hatreds?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Show How Engineered Cells Can be Transplanted with Fewer Complications - The Tower


----------



## MJB12741

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling the United States of America a terrorist State?
> 
> 
> 
> You juden love to twist everything to try and make a point.
> 
> But this time you failed Shlomo   ...
Click to expand...


So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?  Ya'll come back now, ya hear?  Atta boy.


----------



## Sunni Man

MJB12741 said:


> So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?


Israel's constant bombing of innocent civilians and assassinating people isn't much of a contribution to the world to be bragging about.  ..


----------



## Hollie

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's constant bombing of innocent civilians and assassinating people isn't much of a contribution to the world to be bragging about.  ..
Click to expand...


You’re a bit befuddled. Bombing civilians and assissination defines the acts of Islamics across the Islamist Middle East. More often than not, the bombings and assassinations are Moslem against Moslem.

Of course, as a goofy convert, you would be oblivious to that.

True story.....


----------



## MJB12741

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's constant bombing of innocent civilians and assassinating people isn't much of a contribution to the world to be
> Hey, lets fix them Zionists.  Start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better worid.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's constant bombing of innocent civilians and assassinating people isn't much of a contribution to the world to be bragging about.  ..
Click to expand...


Hey Suni, I have an idea.  Lets get those Zionists.  Start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions for a better world.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of all the endless contributions for better lives throughout the world from Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's constant bombing of innocent civilians and assassinating people isn't much of a contribution to the world to be bragging about.  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Suni, I have an idea.  Lets get those Zionists.  Start a thread on all the Palestinian contributions for a better world.
Click to expand...


Does anyone know where Suni Man has so suddenly disappeared to?


----------



## Sunni Man

MJB12741 said:


> Does anyone know where Suni Man has so suddenly disappeared to?


*I needed a good laugh. 

So I went on a guided tour of the U.S. Holohoax Museum.*  ...


----------



## MJB12741

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where Suni Man has so suddenly disappeared to?
> 
> 
> 
> *I needed a good laugh.
> 
> So I went on a guided tour of the U.S. Holohoax Museum.*  ...
Click to expand...

Funny, funny, funny.  Hey Suni, did you hear the one about "Israelis stealing, or occupying 'Palestinian' land?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where Suni Man has so suddenly disappeared to?
> 
> 
> 
> *I needed a good laugh.
> 
> So I went on a guided tour of the U.S. Holohoax Museum.*  ...
Click to expand...

That is exactly what a despicable Sunni like you would do.

You have nothing to offer the world, so ......"Lets undo all Jewish History"  and all contribution Jews have ALWAYS done.

THAT   is   YOUR   contribution to the world.


Venon
Toxic air
Destruction

What does the Muslim Arab contribution to the world continues to be since the 7th Century ?

Lies
Cheating
Thieving
Appropriation
Murder
Destruction
Suicide bombs
Ramming cars
Stabbings
Decapitation


You get the gist


----------



## Sunni Man

*I went to the gift shop at the Holohoax museum and bought this book as a souvenir. Looks like an interesting read for when I'm off work this weekend.  ...   *


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sunni Man said:


> *I went to the gift shop at the Holohoax museum and bought this book as a souvenir. Looks like an interesting read for when I'm off work this weekend.  ...   *


Are you sure you cannot start your own thread on "Hoaxes we believe the Jews will start, including that Holocaust stuff " ?

Gaza does not need to extort any money, isn't that right, or the PA?
It just gets money from everyone in order to destroy Israel.  But they are such failures.

Like you.

The elections are bothering you?

Oh.....JEWS,  bother you  !!!!

Let me show you what happens to Holocaust deniers like you:

Irving loses Holocaust libel case

Mel Mermelstein Survived Auschwitz, Then Sued Holocaust Deniers in Court      |     History     | Smithsonian

Holocaust-denying bishop loses case against German conviction | DW | 31.01.2019

Australian Holocaust denier loses case - Jewish Telegraphic Agency



GOT THE GIST......yet   ???


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet The Top Israeli Startups Protecting Cars From Cyber Attacks | Technology News


----------



## MJB12741

Israel delivers Arab humanitarian aid to Syrian refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Medical Clowns Do Serious Work Healing the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

NASA to Include Israeli-Manufactured Radiation Suit


----------



## MJB12741

"Nobel Prize in Chemistry – Ubiquitin, Deciding the Fate of Defective Proteins in Living Cells"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet The Israeli-Made Robots Changing Lives And Advancing Robotics Globally | Technology News


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Copaxone - Drug for the Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Technology Turns Smartphones into Medical Microscopes


----------



## Mindful

Looking around Europe and the rest of the world and witnessing the ever-climbing occurrences of Jew hatred in all the forms of anti-Semitism, and the need for an Israel becomes excessively evident. Jews have been denied marching in LGBTQIA events, the Women’s Day March and numerous other events which are part and parcel of the intersectionality definition of those causes which are acceptable and those which require the exclusion of all who support it or are suspected of supporting those unincluded causes.

 Israel is at the very top of the list with a whole set of sub-causes attached. One of the disqualifying traits is being too obviously Jewish and thus appearing to support Israel. The sole means of breaking from such labeling is to openly and with great ardor supporting the Arab cause and denouncing Israel louder and longer than anyone else, then, just then, maybe you will be permitted to join the intersectionality club. When the people of the far left and their endeared ones such as Ms. Omar, Ms. Tlaib, Ms. Sarsour, Ms. Perez and Ms. Mallory take the helm of the progressive causes in a decade or so, the relationship between Israel and the United States will be on thin ice. Each election will decide whether Israel is favored or targeted. From that point, it is but a slip on a banana peel to the complete rejection of Israel and the rejection of the Jews within the nation. 

When the United States reaches the point where her Jews are endangered, the signs should be noticeable, as this will follow after Europe has tread that same path a short while earlier. This is why the world needs Israel, if all the discoveries, cures, life improving technologies, agricultural miracles and all the other contributions which come from Israel were not sufficient, which apparently they are not. Israel has been a repository from more than Jews needing a safe place to which to flee. Israel, from 1977 to 1979, permitted approximately three-hundred-sixty Vietnamese boat people fleeing the 1975 Communist takeover of Vietnam to take up residence in Israel offering them citizenship if they so desired. Some of these refugees went so far as to convert to Judaism and their families still reside in Israel. Israel has treated thousands of Syrians who have fallen victim to the horrific civil war raging in that nation. Israel provides medical care for thousands of Palestinian Arabs each year despite the constant threat of terrorism coming from the Palestinian controlled areas.

 Additionally, Israel is often the first to have a fully operational field hospital set up wherever in the world a natural disaster or other calamity has taken place. These are just a small sample of the reasons that Israel should be viewed as a treasure and not shunned as a pariah as is proven all too often when votes are counted at the United Nations General Assembly and other activities by numerous United Nations agencies. Still, the number one reason the world needs Israel is simply as the place where they can send their Jews when they decide that they are no longer desired. That is a sad commentary on the world, but it is an unfortunate truth.


Is Israel Necessary?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombian Rescue Team Becomes Official Branch of Israel's United Hatzalah


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> Is Israel Necessary?



The fact that Israel _is _necessary is a condemnation of the human race.  The fact that a peaceful people cannot identify with their millennia old culture without persecution says a lot about us as a species.

But, if history has taught us anything, it's that, without adopting a defensive stance, people will single out the Jews for persecution and extermination over, and over, and over again.

I would love to live in a world where a Jewish State isn't necessary.  But, until we do, it is very necessary.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newsweek ranks Israel’s Sheba Medical Center among top 10 hospitals worldwide


----------



## Sixties Fan

See the smiles at Israel’s 1st disabled kids karting rally


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turn your smartphone into a medical diagnostics microscope


----------



## Sixties Fan

About 19,000 farmers in eight countries use the Taranis imaging and analysis platform to help prevent disease and pest infestation in major crop groups.

(full article online)

The Israeli tech helping farmers worldwide improve their crops


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli vet does emergency surgery on pet bird from Gaza


----------



## MJB12741

Israel on its way to making breakthroughs in relations with African nations


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Exhibit-on-Israel-aid-to-word-in-UN-halls-583826

"[Israel is] often the first to arrive after disaster strikes, when time is of the essence and aid is most crucial.  ... Our continued humanitarian activities have saved the lives of thousands of people throughout the world." 
 --Danny Danon, Israel's Ambassador to U.N.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-based Adama joins forces with startup to adapt drone for agricultural use


----------



## MJB12741

Fields Medal Award in Mathematics


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ikea teams with Israeli groups to make products accessible to disabled


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Israel’s Clarifruit Picks Out the ‘Bad Apples,’ Israeli Cyber-tech Dominates, and More!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Revolutionizing Technology for 911 Calls to Improve Response Times


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waste-busting Israeli firm turns companies’ discards into new food and drink


----------



## Sixties Fan

60,000 south Indians to have potable water


----------



## MJB12741

Development of a Commercial Membrane for Desalination


----------



## Sixties Fan

Montenegro President Returns from Israel with Big Gift for Disabled Children


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis aiding search at Brazilian mine disaster are met with praise and criticism - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hadassah joins fight against infectious diseases in Ethiopia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ohio day school students farm microgreens through project with Israeli roots


----------



## MJB12741

Nobel Prize in Chemistry - Decoding the Structure and the Function of the Ribosome


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis’ Launch First-ever ‘Smart’ Tree System to Protect Fruit


----------



## MJB12741

70 Israeli Startups You Need to Follow


----------



## MJB12741

11 Israeli Innovations That Changed the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Medical Assistance to the World


Medical Inventions


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Rare Pediatric Double-Organ Transplant, Ben-Gurion U Creates Bio-Inspired Robots, and More!


----------



## MJB12741

Intel's New Generation Processors


----------



## MJB12741

ISRAELI TOUCHDOWN TODAY!  Read all about it.

Touchdown today: Israel's Genesis spacecraft approaching lunar surface


----------



## MJB12741

Who's side are you on?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel sends team to help battle Ethiopian mountain blaze


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System



219 pages!  Thanks, MJ, for creating this thread.  Also, thanks to Sixtys Fan.


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 219 pages!  Thanks, MJ, for creating this thread.  Also, thanks to Sixtys Fan.
Click to expand...


And thank you Ria.  Yes indeed, Sixtys Fan has been most helpful in adding many other endless contributions from Israel in making a better world for humanity.  And in creating excellent posts to educate all of us to know Israel better.  Good hearing from you & please reply more often.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists unveil world’s first 3D-printed heart with human tissue


----------



## MJB12741

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli firefighters help battle forest blaze in Ethiopia


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: India Reports Major Benefits from Israeli Innovation!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Adapting Citrus Cultivation to Desert Conditions


----------



## P F Tinmore

Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.

We would have none of these things without Israel.

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.



You guys are so funny.  I love the one about how many more Palestinians Israel has killed than vice versa.  Do you think maybe the Palestinians will ever figure it out that if you don't want dead Palestinians, don't attack & kill any Israeli's?


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny.  I love the one about how many more Palestinians Israel has killed than vice versa.  Do you think maybe the Palestinians will ever figure it out that if you don't want dead Palestinians, don't attack & kill any Israeli's?
Click to expand...


In all fairness, wouldn't it be wonderful if someone started a thread on all the Palestinian contributions to a better world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.


The world would have none of what you wrote if it were not for invented Christian and Muslim hatred of Jews for the past 2000 years.

Renounce the hatred learned for the sake of replacement and supremacy over the Jewish people and the world will go back to normal.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  et al,

This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.



P F Tinmore said:


> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.


*(COMMENT)*

Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being. 

I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
Click to expand...

You have nothing to add to this thread.  Move on with the same tired attacks to the threads where your attacks belong.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, I hear you.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

But you know as well as I do, that the Zionist, Israelis, Jewish or whatever, never launched an invasion from Europe, or any other global reion for that matter, and attacked the Palestinians.  This is some insane idea that pro-Arab Palestinians came up with to acquire sympathy for their cause. It has no rational defense in the real-world.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

Well


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
Click to expand...



Well lets see now.  Who committed the first documented massacre even before those Zionists in 1948?  Golly gee, who woulda thunk it?  Right Tinmore?

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> Well
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see now.  Who committed the first documented massacre even before those Zionists in 1948?  Golly gee, who woulda thunk it?  Right Tinmore?
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

The Palestinians were attacked before that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah, I hear you.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But you know as well as I do, that the Zionist, Israelis, Jewish or whatever, never launched an invasion from Europe, or any other global reion for that matter, and attacked the Palestinians.  This is some insane idea that pro-Arab Palestinians came up with to acquire sympathy for their cause. It has no rational defense in the real-world.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians didn't attack anyone outside of their country.
Click to expand...


Obviously, as there is no country of Pal’istan. 

It’s concerning that you live in an alternate reality where you believe that your made up nonsense is true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see now.  Who committed the first documented massacre even before those Zionists in 1948?  Golly gee, who woulda thunk it?  Right Tinmore?
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked before that.
Click to expand...


No. They were not.


----------



## MJB12741

Must of been them ISRAELITES  Right Tinmore?


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at everything Israel has given us. PLO, Hamas, Fatah, PFLP, Hezbollah, BDS. Never ending war, death and destruction. Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan.
> 
> We would have none of these things without Israel.
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see now.  Who committed the first documented massacre even before those Zionists in 1948?  Golly gee, who woulda thunk it?  Right Tinmore?
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked before that.
Click to expand...


Hmmm!  Is that right?  Well lets avoid those Zionist propaganda sources & get the facts from Aljazeera.  Okay by you?  Oh wait.  They too show Hebron massacre as the first documented massacre.

Timeline: The Middle East conflict


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Every one of these activities mentioned here are either post-1948 or post-1967 developments.  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip just want to blame everything on the Israelis.  But it is no truer than the cause being attributed to the Supreme Being.
> 
> I particularly like the Part:   "Many billions of dollars going to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another excuse by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the conflict they, in large part, helped to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was that, Rocco? Was that when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see now.  Who committed the first documented massacre even before those Zionists in 1948?  Golly gee, who woulda thunk it?  Right Tinmore?
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm!  Is that right?  Well lets avoid those Zionist propaganda sources & get the facts from Aljazeera.  Okay by you?  Oh wait.  They too show Hebron massacre as the first documented massacre.
> 
> Timeline: The Middle East conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *1922, July 24: The League of Nations gives Britain a mandate to administer Palestine. Britain expresses an interest in Zionism, and describes its intention to develop a Jewish state.*​
> That is a direct and credible threat against the Palestinians. And you believe that the Palestinians should just sit in their hands.
> 
> The Palestinians have been defending themselves for a hundred years.
Click to expand...


And nowhere does it state a Zionists intent to wipe out the Palestinians like the Palestinians do to Israel.  And gee whiz, some actually wonder why there still is no lasting peace between the Israeli's & Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Criticize Israel all you want, but this is what they are really doing - Alzheimer's


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a very good spoofing comment.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians didn't attack anyone outside of their country.


*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians did not attack anyone outside this "country;" simply because until 2012, they did not have a country.  And even after 2012, the description of a Arab Palestinian Country is stll a question.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  et al,

Oh yeah.  The Government of Palestine was under the British. 



P F Tinmore said:


> *1922, July 24: The League of Nations gives Britain a mandate to administer Palestine. Britain expresses an interest in Zionism, and describes its intention to develop a Jewish state.*​
> That is a direct and credible threat against the Palestinians. And you believe that the Palestinians should just sit in their hands.
> 
> The Palestinians have been defending themselves for a hundred years.


*(COMMENT)*

No one threatened the "Palestinians" yet because a country (nation-state) where the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, of Gaza Strip had exclusive jurisdiction did not exist.  The Arab Palestinians had declined every invitation to participate in self-governing institutions from June 1922 through May 1948.

*(CLARIFICATION)*

The intention of a Jewish State was not specifically mentioned until November 1947.  Prior to 1947, it was specifically called "The Jewish National Home." 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Oh yeah.  The Government of Palestine was under the British.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1922, July 24: The League of Nations gives Britain a mandate to administer Palestine. Britain expresses an interest in Zionism, and describes its intention to develop a Jewish state.*​
> That is a direct and credible threat against the Palestinians. And you believe that the Palestinians should just sit in their hands.
> 
> The Palestinians have been defending themselves for a hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one threatened the "Palestinians" yet because a country (nation-state) where the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, of Gaza Strip had exclusive jurisdiction did not exist.  The Arab Palestinians had declined every invitation to participate in self-governing institutions from June 1922 through May 1948.
> 
> *(CLARIFICATION)*
> 
> The intention of a Jewish State was not specifically mentioned until November 1947.  Prior to 1947, it was specifically called "The Jewish National Home."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

More Israeli BS talking points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> Oh yeah.  The Government of Palestine was under the British.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1922, July 24: The League of Nations gives Britain a mandate to administer Palestine. Britain expresses an interest in Zionism, and describes its intention to develop a Jewish state.*​
> That is a direct and credible threat against the Palestinians. And you believe that the Palestinians should just sit in their hands.
> 
> The Palestinians have been defending themselves for a hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No one threatened the "Palestinians" yet because a country (nation-state) where the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, of Gaza Strip had exclusive jurisdiction did not exist.  The Arab Palestinians had declined every invitation to participate in self-governing institutions from June 1922 through May 1948.
> 
> *(CLARIFICATION)*
> 
> The intention of a Jewish State was not specifically mentioned until November 1947.  Prior to 1947, it was specifically called "The Jewish National Home."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Israeli BS talking points.
Click to expand...


More of your usual cut and paste slogans. 

Are you still insisting that a state of Pal’istan exists?

Link?


----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

The free world would benefit from supporting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bacteria-hunting kit aims to spot food hazards before they enter our homes


----------



## P F Tinmore

MJB12741 said:


> The free world would benefit from supporting Israel


*Susan Abulhawa "The Way Israel Exist In The World Is Ultimately Antithetical To Life And Liberty!"*

**


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

It is one thing to say that the Existence of Israel is incompatible with "Life and Liberty."  Is quite another to demonstrate how the existence is incompatible... 



P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The free world would benefit from supporting Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *Susan Abulhawa "The Way Israel Exist In The World Is Ultimately Antithetical To Life And Liberty!"*
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Israel is somewhat different from the immediate surrounding countries:  Israel is a parliamentary democracy; as just recently demonstrated.  Israeli citizens have more individual freedoms than any of the surrounding Arab League entities.  

The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine, does have elections and does have a type of undefined Parliament, the Government is really based on the stuctureof the PLO _("The Arab Summit in 1974 recognized the PLO as the “*sole and legitimate representative of the Palestinian people*” and since then the PLO has represented Palestine at the United Nations, the Movement of Non-Aligned Countries (NAM), the Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC), and in many other fora.")_. 

◈  Jordan is a Hashamite Kingdom and stands as a Constitutional Monarchy.

◈  Egypt is a type of Presidential Republic backed by a loyal military.

◈  Lebanon's government is more like a Parliamentary Republic.

◈  Syria is just simply broken.​
Israel is NOT the leader in all categories of freedoms, but Israel is NOT incompatealbe with Liberty and  Life.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is one thing to say that the Existence of Israel is incompatible with "Life and Liberty." Is quite another to demonstrate how the existence is incompatible...


Susan Abulhawa was quite clear on how Israel has been a detriment to Palestine and many other parts of the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Israel is somewhat different from the immediate surrounding countries:


Indeed, Israel has benefited greatly by US/Israeli policies. The surrounding countries have suffered under those policies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,


The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
Click to expand...


What does the Arab demand for a Jew-free state have to do with the thread?
Stop trolling.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The advocacy on the part of "Susan Abulhawa" is instrumental misdirection.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to say that the Existence of Israel is incompatible with "Life and Liberty." Is quite another to demonstrate how the existence is incompatible...
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Abulhawa was quite clear on how Israel has been a detriment to Palestine and many other parts of the world.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The struggle by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the nullification of Israeli Independence → and the obstruction to Sovereignty and Territorial Integrity → has nothing at all to do with the self-inflicted political injury the Arab Palestinians project upon themselves.

Every single complaint the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, has made since 1967 is directly attributable to very poor political decisions they made over the course of the last half-century.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
Click to expand...


The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to say that the Existence of Israel is incompatible with "Life and Liberty." Is quite another to demonstrate how the existence is incompatible...
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Abulhawa was quite clear on how Israel has been a detriment to Palestine and many other parts of the world.
Click to expand...


Indeed, “Pal’istanian” Islamic terrorism has been a benefit to the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The advocacy on the part of "Susan Abulhawa" is instrumental misdirection.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to say that the Existence of Israel is incompatible with "Life and Liberty." Is quite another to demonstrate how the existence is incompatible...
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Abulhawa was quite clear on how Israel has been a detriment to Palestine and many other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The struggle by the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, for the nullification of Israeli Independence → and the obstruction to Sovereignty and Territorial Integrity → has nothing at all to do with the self-inflicted political injury the Arab Palestinians project upon themselves.
> 
> Every single complaint the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, has made since 1967 is directly attributable to very poor political decisions they made over the course of the last half-century.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Holy Israeli hooey, Batman!

Relevance?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## rylah

Why are You responding to his provocations in every thread?
He's here not to discus anything but to provoke, derail and ignore anything You'll respond.

*Report the troll.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Indeed, you need a link to the Hamas vs. Fatah civil war of 2006 that continues today?

Can Anyone End the Palestinian Civil War?

Indeed!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech will keep runways safer at Beijing airport


----------



## Sixties Fan

13 reasons you should eat like an Israeli


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


I am Still waiting for my link. Who was the President of “Palestine” in 1946? Thanks


----------



## Sixties Fan

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Still waiting for my link. Who was the President of “Palestine” in 1946? Thanks
Click to expand...

We are going to stop answering Tinmore's derailment of this thread.  That is what we are all going to do.  

Chag Sameach Israel !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you need a link to the Hamas vs. Fatah civil war of 2006 that continues today?
> 
> Can Anyone End the Palestinian Civil War?
> 
> Indeed!
Click to expand...

They base their whole story on a lie.

In fact, since the civil war that saw Hamas oust the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority (PA) from Gaza in 2007,​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you need a link to the Hamas vs. Fatah civil war of 2006 that continues today?
> 
> Can Anyone End the Palestinian Civil War?
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They base their whole story on a lie.
> 
> In fact, since the civil war that saw Hamas oust the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority (PA) from Gaza in 2007,​
Click to expand...

P. F Timore

GET  LOST !!!!

Oh, wait ....You ARE lost.  Which is how you keep ending up here.

 Try it again, please???


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel launches its ‘most powerful’ laptop processors, sired by Haifa team


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a bantustan government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The competing mini-caliphates were established as warring tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you need a link to the Hamas vs. Fatah civil war of 2006 that continues today?
> 
> Can Anyone End the Palestinian Civil War?
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They base their whole story on a lie.
> 
> In fact, since the civil war that saw Hamas oust the Fatah-dominated Palestinian Authority (PA) from Gaza in 2007,​
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theory ramblings are a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Man who Leads the Way at Waze - with Hillel Fuld


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The free world would benefit from supporting Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *Susan Abulhawa "The Way Israel Exist In The World Is Ultimately Antithetical To Life And Liberty!"*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Perhaps she would prefer Israel just treat the Palestinians with the love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in Arab countries?  What say you about that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The free world would benefit from supporting Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *Susan Abulhawa "The Way Israel Exist In The World Is Ultimately Antithetical To Life And Liberty!"*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps she would prefer Israel just treat the Palestinians with the love, justice & respect their own Arab brothers in Arab countries?  What say you about that?
Click to expand...

Let us not ask him anything on this thread.  It just gets derailed and out of control. 

He cannot find one thing Palestinians have helped the world with..... Silence is golden


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, you certainly like this term "bantustan."  It implies an example of "apartheid" administration.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government for the (so-called) State of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Palestine was established as a government.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is somewhat different from the immediate surrounding countries:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel has benefited greatly by US/Israeli policies. The surrounding countries have suffered under those policies.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The fact that Israel protects its borders from the corruption of the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, is no different _(conceptually)_ from the border controls enforced by any of the Arab League countries.

The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions for nearly a century.  Their disposition is a consequence of their own making _(not Israel)_.  And the Arab Palestinians have yet to recognize and accept the responsibility for their actions.  They act as if they have no moral obligation to behave peacefully and rationally. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The fact that Israel protects its borders from the corruption of the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, is no different _(conceptually)_ from the border controls enforced by any of the Arab League countries.


Oh really? How many Arab League countries are settler colonial projects?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions for nearly a century.


Bullshit Israeli talking point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Yeah, you certainly like this term "bantustan." It implies an example of "apartheid" administration.


Understanding bantustans and apartheid.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Does this address the reality?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Israel protects its borders from the corruption of the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, is no different _(conceptually)_ from the border controls enforced by any of the Arab League countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? How many Arab League countries are settler colonial projects?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

How many Arab League Members actually entered into an accord _(an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, effectively a treaty)_ which grants full civil and security control to the Israelis? 

The description of suggesting it was some sort of "settler colonial projects" does not actually describe the situation under which the Arab Palestinian invites and consents to full civil and security control.

Your comment is actually a false analogy fallacy when your comment poorly compares two different conditions in order to illustrate a concept of some sort of colonial project.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *•  Surrogate colonialism* • involves a settlement project supported by a colonial power, in which most of the settlers do not come from same ethnic group as the ruling power. Internal colonialism is a notion of uneven structural power between areas of a state. The source of exploitation comes from within the state.





P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions for nearly a century.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not the points being made are "Israeli talking point" is actually irrelevant _(if there is even such a thing as standing "Israeli Talking Point")_.  What "IS" relevant?  The truth → no matter what the source of the truth; → is still the truth.

The allegation _("Israeli Talking Point") _is to suggest that the Arab Palestinians DID NOT "declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions."

The non-Israeli perspective is:



			
				The Political History of Palestine under British Administration • A/AC.14/8 • 2 October 1947 said:
			
		

> Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. → ... → The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people.



------------------------  AND ------------------------​

			
				Response from the Arab Higher Committee said:
			
		

> “ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”



In terms of attitude, → the Arab Palestinians would not cooperate in "any" attempts to pursue Article 22 objective.  The Arab Higher Committee Delegation stressed that "not a single Arab will cooperate with the UN Palestine Commission."  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians continue to pursue _(for over a half century)_ a policy of → no peace → no recognition and → no negotiations with Israel or any prospects for peace.

These are not "talking points" _(false analogy)_, but rather a set of events recorded in time. The inference that they are questionable points by labeling them "Israeli" is a deliberate attempt at misdirection and misinformation.  It is a disreputable practice of furthering false arguments through a fallacious analogy, → attempts to imply that the facts are untrue in spite of the historical record.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Does this address the reality?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Israel protects its borders from the corruption of the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, is no different _(conceptually)_ from the border controls enforced by any of the Arab League countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? How many Arab League countries are settler colonial projects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How many Arab League Members actually entered into an accord _(an international agreement concluded between States in written form and governed by international law, effectively a treaty)_ which grants full civil and security control to the Israelis?
> 
> The description of suggesting it was some sort of "settler colonial projects" does not actually describe the situation under which the Arab Palestinian invites and consents to full civil and security control.
> 
> Your comment is actually a false analogy fallacy when your comment poorly compares two different conditions in order to illustrate a concept of some sort of colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *•  Surrogate colonialism* • involves a settlement project supported by a colonial power, in which most of the settlers do not come from same ethnic group as the ruling power. Internal colonialism is a notion of uneven structural power between areas of a state. The source of exploitation comes from within the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions for nearly a century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not the points being made are "Israeli talking point" is actually irrelevant _(if there is even such a thing as standing "Israeli Talking Point")_.  What "IS" relevant?  The truth → no matter what the source of the truth; → is still the truth.
> 
> The allegation _("Israeli Talking Point") _is to suggest that the Arab Palestinians DID NOT "declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions."
> 
> The non-Israeli perspective is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Political History of Palestine under British Administration • A/AC.14/8 • 2 October 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. → ... → The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ------------------------  AND ------------------------​
> 
> 
> Response from the Arab Higher Committee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of attitude, → the Arab Palestinians would not cooperate in "any" attempts to pursue Article 22 objective.  The Arab Higher Committee Delegation stressed that "not a single Arab will cooperate with the UN Palestine Commission."  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians continue to pursue _(for over a half century)_ a policy of → no peace → no recognition and → no negotiations with Israel or any prospects for peace.
> 
> These are not "talking points" _(false analogy)_, but rather a set of events recorded in time. The inference that they are questionable points by labeling them "Israeli" is a deliberate attempt at misdirection and misinformation.  It is a disreputable practice of furthering false arguments through a fallacious analogy, → attempts to imply that the facts are untrue in spite of the historical record.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



			
				The Political History of Palestine under British Administration • A/AC.14/8 • 2 October 1947 said:
			
		

> Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. → ... → The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people.


That "brought into cooperation with the government. →" meant agreeing to sign on as a subordinate part of the settler colonial project.

This was contrary to article 22 on the LoN Covenant.​


----------



## RoccoR

.RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Oh this is a very poor and incorrect interpretation.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Political History of Palestine under British Administration • A/AC.14/8 • 2 October 1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. → ... → The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "brought into cooperation with the government. →" meant agreeing to sign on as a subordinate part of the settler colonial project.
> 
> This was contrary to article 22 on the LoN Covenant.​
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No, it did not mean taking on a "subordinate" partnership. 

◈  The Arab Palestinians refused to accept the intent of Artlce16 of the Treaty of Lausanne. 

◈  The Arab Palestinians wanted then, what they wanted in 1948, and what they wanted in 1988, the entirety of the territory, formerly under the Mandate (less Jordan).

◈  They refused to agree with the Jewish partnership any part of a partition.

◈  They refused to accept any of the founding documents:

◈  The Arabs of Palestine refused to allow the Jews any portion of the Jewish National Home within
formerly under the Mandate (less Jordan).  No compromise.

◈  The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.​
There was nothing customary procedure that the Arab Palestinians even remotely followed at the conclusion of The Great War.

The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip refused to follow any of the customary protocols of the era. and are the population that created the conditions as they evolved into the present day.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you certainly like this term "bantustan." It implies an example of "apartheid" administration.
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding bantustans and apartheid.
Click to expand...


It's a ridiculous race bait.
There's nothing in the situation that has to do with skin color.

The prejudice is of the one who arrogantly insists on framing the conflict in such terms,
that deny all context and common sense, to excuse the domination of one ethnic sub-group that is seen as superior to any minorities in the entire middle east.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Could we please stop answering Tinmore about everything which has NOTHING  to do with this thread?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ The Arab Palestinians wanted then, what they wanted in 1948, and what they wanted in 1988, the entirety of the territory, formerly under the Mandate (less Jordan).


Why don't you just say Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.


That wrote them out of national and political rights.

Nobody in their right mind would sign off on that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrote them out of national and political rights.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would sign off on that.
Click to expand...

Last chance to get lost from this thread and discuss your endless Palestine in the right threads.


The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scared of arachnids? Go watch Spider-Man, Israeli study says


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

That would be incorrect for the entirety of the prior under discussion. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Arab Palestinians wanted then, what they wanted in 1948, and what they wanted in 1988, the entirety of the territory, formerly under the Mandate (less Jordan).
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just say Palestine?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Prior to the  ✪  Palestine Order in LoN Council -  (10 August 1922), the formal definition of the territory sometimes referred to as "Palestine" had not been established.

The  ✪  Palestine Order in LoN Council -  (10 August 1922), for the period of the Mandate, made the following definition:



			
				✪  Palestine Order in LoN Council -  (10 August 1922) said:
			
		

> This Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."
> 
> 
> *The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.*



This definition, came into existance ≈ two years prior to the Treaty of Lausanne (1923) which did not quibble over the definition, but instead, lumped it into the Vilayet of Syria. 

In 1922 the Allied Powers have not yet made the determination on the full demarcation.  The Allied Powers entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration "of the territory of Palestine," which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by the Allied Powers.

At the end of the Mandate, and transfer from the Mandate Program to theTrustee Program, the territory "formerly known and defined by the Allied Powers," had been partitioned ith the Israelis accepting the recommendation of the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP).   The territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, was replaced by the State of Israel by the self-determination of the National Council (representing the Jewish People of Palestine and the Zionist Movement) established the Jewish State as defined in Part II - Boundaries → Section "B" - The Jewish State → UN Resolution 181 (II).  Whereas, the remainder of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, was formerly rejected and found unacceptable by the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) representing the Arab Palestinians.

Thus, of the territory, using the very same naming convention still in use today_ (former Republic of Zaire → Democratic Republic of the Congo, the former Yugoslavia (SFRY) → Bosnia and Herzegovina, Croatia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, Kosovo, Vojvodina and Slovenia, the former Soviet Union (FSU) → now divided into 15 States) _and the territory became Israel and the non-self-governing territories until the annexation by Jordan. 

Your definition of Palestine _(undated and undefined)_ and your usage of the term only goes to add chaos and confusion.  This is especially true when the argument over the meaning of the present-day use of the term "State of Palestine" which is NOT the Palestine of 1922.  And the Sovereignty of Palestine, which is the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip, less Areas "B" and "C" since they are not totally self-governing. 

So, unlike you, I try to keep some clarity in my commentary by using the best terminology given the perception of that period under discussion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The Arab Palestinians had no "national and political rights."  They were only guaranteed as having "the *civil and religious rights* as non-Jewish communities" covered by the Mandate.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrote them out of national and political rights.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would sign off on that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

National and Political Rights did not apply to the Arab Palestinians for another half-century _(plus)_ after the Balfour Declaration and the Mandate:

◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
entered into force 23 March 1976

◈  International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
entered into force 3 January 1976​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no "national and political rights."  They were only guaranteed as having "the *civil and religious rights* as non-Jewish communities" covered by the Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrote them out of national and political rights.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would sign off on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> National and Political Rights did not apply to the Arab Palestinians for another half-century _(plus)_ after the Balfour Declaration and the Mandate:
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> entered into force 23 March 1976
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
> entered into force 3 January 1976​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Continue this discussion with Tinmore here

The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate


Thank you


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Yeah, you certainly like this term "bantustan." It implies an example of "apartheid" administration.


Understanding bantustans and apartheid.




Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no "national and political rights."  They were only guaranteed as having "the *civil and religious rights* as non-Jewish communities" covered by the Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Arab Palestinians refused to recognize The Balfour Declaration, San Remo Convention, the associated Mandate; or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrote them out of national and political rights.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would sign off on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> National and Political Rights did not apply to the Arab Palestinians for another half-century _(plus)_ after the Balfour Declaration and the Mandate:
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> entered into force 23 March 1976
> 
> ◈  International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR)
> entered into force 3 January 1976​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Continue this discussion with Tinmore here
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Good idea, RoccoR. Move you stuff here.

The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate


----------



## MJB12741

* *


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is Turning the Desert into A Paradise with This Invention


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Invents Device That Can Test Pesticide Residues on Food in Real Time - The Tower


----------



## MJB12741

Doxil (Caelyx) for Treatment of Cancer


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

FDA approves 1st generic nasal spray to treat opioid overdose


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Healthy.io uses your smartphone's camera for medical lab testing at home


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In memory of Lori Gilbert-Kaye . . . a woman of valor, who was helping to make a better world.


----------



## MJB12741

So good to see Israel & India bonding together to make a better & safer world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Real Israel: A Country That Keeps on Giving


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli wireless e-road technology to be piloted in Sweden


----------



## Sixties Fan

Child's Play: Israeli Startup Rolls Out A Foldable At-Home Playground For Urban Spaces | Design News


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUsiIqm5a4


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s Nano Dimension says it has 3D-printed an IoT communication device


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Spinal Cord Tissues To Blood Vessels: Technion Launches 3D Printing Center For Living Cells | Health News


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup uses ultrasound waves to reduce Parkinson’s tremors


----------



## MJB12741

THANK YOU ISRAEL!  A LIGHT UNTO ALL NATIONS:

Israel's contribution to the world: Light unto the nations


----------



## MJB12741

SO NICE.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Israel Wishes Muslim World ‘Blessed Ramadan’


----------



## MJB12741

Improving Arab relations with Israel.

Israel’s breakthrough in relations with Arab states


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> THANK YOU ISRAEL!  A LIGHT UNTO ALL NATIONS:
> 
> Israel's contribution to the world: Light unto the nations



"[Dr. Ruth] Wolf's primary academic specialty is ethics, and the eradication of poverty is one example of dealing with ethics because, as she says, we all want a better world. 'Israel tries to share their knowledge and advances to others,' she said. 'This is the most important lesson I can teach my students: Don't keep knowledge to yourself.' . . .  'It's important for us to be Or laGoyim [the light of the nations].' "


----------



## MJB12741

6 incredible Israeli discoveries that influenced the world


----------



## MJB12741

The secret of Israel's water miracle and how it can help a thirsty world


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's Enlight starts electricity production at Serbia wind farm - Agricultural Commodities - Reuters


----------



## MJB12741

Development of a Commercial Membrane for Desalination


----------



## MJB12741

Doxil (Caelyx) for Treatment of Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

A heartfelt story for all to be proud.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Baby While Mother is Hospitalized - Good News Network


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  MJB12741, et al,

Now there is someone that really deserves to be a candidate for the Nobel Peace Prize.  But for the real people that need recognition, their is no effective mechanism for a valid nomination. 



MJB12741 said:


> A heartfelt story for all to be proud.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Baby While Mother is Hospitalized - Good News Network



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  MJB12741, et al,
> 
> Now there is someone that really deserves to be a candidate for the Nobel Peace Prize.  But for the real people that need recognition, their is no effective mechanism for a valid nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A heartfelt story for all to be proud.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Baby While Mother is Hospitalized - Good News Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Indeed.  And many Palestinian lives have been saved by Israel in Israeli hospitals.


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→  MJB12741, et al,
> 
> Now there is someone that really deserves to be a candidate for the Nobel Peace Prize.  But for the real people that need recognition, their is no effective mechanism for a valid nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A heartfelt story for all to be proud.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Baby While Mother is Hospitalized - Good News Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully, o.k. mmk
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  And many Palestinian lives have been saved by Israel in Israeli hospitals.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

A more Israeli world in the making.  Enjoy.

Israel's United States Relationship -- The World Is Becoming More Like Israel | National Review


----------



## MJB12741

GridON - Preventing Power Outages in High Voltage Grids


----------



## MJB12741

Anybody disagree?

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Wix.com - Wikipedia


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→ MJB12741, et al,

Yes, I very much agree.  But more importantly, where does Israeli stand in comparison to its immediate neighbors?  ANSWER:  head and shoulders above any country you can pick in the Middle East --- or in comparison to any State in the Arab League.



MJB12741 said:


> Anybody disagree?
> https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


*(COMMENT)*

Again, the best of the best in Arab leadership cannot come up to the standard that Israel has risen to since its inception and establishment,





 

​I looked for an Arab League footprint in the Top 10 _(or even the top 20)_ among the most innovative countries in the world.

Trying to advocate in favor of granting the Arab Palestinian appear for greater and greater sanctions and greater and greater force interference is nothing more than the Arab sponsorship of the Mediorcer and the Underachiever.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

Best yet, Israel's R & D expenditures produce benefits to mankind throughout the world.


RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→ MJB12741, et al,
> 
> Yes, I very much agree.  But more importantly, where does Israeli stand in comparison to its immediate neighbors?  ANSWER:  head and shoulders above any country you can pick in the Middle East --- or in comparison to any State in the Arab League.
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody disagree?
> https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, the best of the best in Arab leadership cannot come up to the standard that Israel has risen to since its inception and establishment,
> 
> 
> View attachment 263163 View attachment 263162​I looked for an Arab League footprint in the Top 10 _(or even the top 20)_ among the most innovative countries in the world.
> 
> Trying to advocate in favor of granting the Arab Palestinian appear for greater and greater sanctions and greater and greater force interference is nothing more than the Arab sponsorship of the Mediorcer and the Underachiever.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Best yet, Israel's R & D expenditures produce benefits to mankind throughout the world.


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

For those who hate Israel.  ENJOY!

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Is there ANYONE who cares to condemn Israel for this one?

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Score Major Breakthrough in Pancreatic Cancer Treatment


----------



## Votto

Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."

Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners


----------



## MJB12741

PillCam for Diagnosing and Monitoring Diseases in the Digestive System


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.lc.org/Uploads/files/amazing_facts.pdf


----------



## MJB12741

Meeting the Miracle Nation: The Power Of  a Name


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Votto said:


> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners



This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New handheld sensor identifies allergens in food


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

10 Israeli health firms invited to improve US healthcare


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"Looking to the future is something researchers and students at Technion, Israel’s oldest university, are famed for doing. Graduates have translated their ideas, skills and ambition into the USB memory stick, drip irrigation, instant messaging and rasagiline, a drug for treating early-stage Parkinson’s disease."

‘You must be optimistic to live in this part of the world’


----------



## Votto

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
Click to expand...


But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.

This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.

This is why they went to the gas chambers.

But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Votto said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
Click to expand...

 Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
Especially when things are not going well for Christians. 

NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.

Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.

What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?

Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.

We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oxygen monitoring device wins prize at Hackathon


----------



## Hollie

Oh, no. 

Those Joooooos. 
*

Palestinian contractors poised for riches from Israeli tech firm's takeover

https://www.yahoo.com/news/palestinian-contractors-poised-riches-israeli-082225725.html
*
RAWABI, West Bank/TEL AVIV, June 17 (Reuters) - Palestinian engineers working for Israeli chip designer Mellanox Technologies are poised to share a $3.5 million payout when the company's takeover by U.S. chip supplier Nvidia Corp is completed.


----------



## Votto

Sixties Fan said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
Click to expand...


I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.

The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.

The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.

Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Votto said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
Click to expand...


"If I had power over them (i.e., Jews) I would assemble their most prominent men and demand that they prove that we Christians  do not worship the one God, under the penalty of having their tongues torn out through the backs of their necks." -- Martin Luther.

Germany's Protestant's Sunday weeklies, who had a readership of some 5.4 million, wrote that Jews were "the natural enemies of the Christian-national tradition," and that they had caused "the collapse of the Christian and monarchical order."  Bishop Otto Diebelius, General Superintendent of the Kurmark Diocese of the Evangelical Church in Prussia, penned a letter in 1933 that he has been "always an antisemite" and "that in all of the corrosive manifestations of modern civilization Jewry plays a leading role."

The tongue is the most dangerous organ in the human body . . .  yes, Christian anti-Semitism did have a role in the murder of Jews.

As non-Jews, the relationship between G-d and the Jewish People is beyond our ken and we'd do well to remain silent on the matter.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel to assist developing countries improve cyber resilience


----------



## Votto

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If I had power over them (i.e., Jews) I would assemble their most prominent men and demand that they prove that we Christians  do not worship the one God, under the penalty of having their tongues torn out through the backs of their necks." -- Martin Luther.
> 
> Germany's Protestant's Sunday weeklies, who had a readership of some 5.4 million, wrote that Jews were "the natural enemies of the Christian-national tradition," and that they had caused "the collapse of the Christian and monarchical order."  Bishop Otto Diebelius, General Superintendent of the Kurmark Diocese of the Evangelical Church in Prussia, penned a letter in 1933 that he has been "always an antisemite" and "that in all of the corrosive manifestations of modern civilization Jewry plays a leading role."
> 
> The tongue is the most dangerous organ in the human body . . .  yes, Christian anti-Semitism did have a role in the murder of Jews.
> 
> As non-Jews, the relationship between G-d and the Jewish People is beyond our ken and we'd do well to remain silent on the matter.
Click to expand...


Martin Luther was anti-Semitic at the end of his life.  Early on, however, he was convinced that he could persuade Jews to convert to Christianity if only explained to them properly.  He was mistaken and he became embittered towards them.

From a Christian perspective, however, this is not a correct attitude to have.  Christians should NEVER become bitter at those who refuse to convert.  After all, it is their loss, not the loss of the Christian.  Secondly, Jesus said that he laid down his life.  In other words, no one was taking his life from him, so blaming the Jews for him laying down his life does not make much sense here.  And lastly, today about the only supporters of Israel are Evangelical Christians.  In fact, Christians are hunted down just like the Jews were such as the genocide in the Sudan and the Armenian genocide in Turkey, etc.

In my opinion, Luther was a fledgling Christian who learned the Bible by studying it himself.  People were simply not taught the Bible as the Catholic church took liberties to make up doctrines, such as buying your way out of perdition, etc.  This is why Luther split with the church, a split that I think was 100% correct.  However, I feel he simply got it wrong regarding the prevalent culture of the day which was steeped in anti-Semitism.  The early church was simply not like this at all until the advent of Constantine and the Catholic church.  We are talking hundreds of years of Christianity with zero anti-Semitism.

But alas, once one achieves political power then heads start to roll.  This is what happened with the Catholic church became the hub of political power in Europe.  I don't really care who it is, which is why God warned of a human king to the Hebrew people who demanded Saul.  The state is responsible for more carnage than any other organization.  After all, genocide is an ordered operation that is most effectively run by the state/military/etc.

I think Dennis Prager, who is a Jew, got it right.  Even though Christianity had a dark period with anti-Semitism, it is a thing of the past.  After all, those who scream for the destruction of Israel are not Christians, they are now Muslims.  Also note, Muslims were also once tolerate of Jews.   Additionally, Christianity has done more to bring the Torah to the world than anything, and I think that is why America has been so successful to this point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Votto said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If I had power over them (i.e., Jews) I would assemble their most prominent men and demand that they prove that we Christians  do not worship the one God, under the penalty of having their tongues torn out through the backs of their necks." -- Martin Luther.
> 
> Germany's Protestant's Sunday weeklies, who had a readership of some 5.4 million, wrote that Jews were "the natural enemies of the Christian-national tradition," and that they had caused "the collapse of the Christian and monarchical order."  Bishop Otto Diebelius, General Superintendent of the Kurmark Diocese of the Evangelical Church in Prussia, penned a letter in 1933 that he has been "always an antisemite" and "that in all of the corrosive manifestations of modern civilization Jewry plays a leading role."
> 
> The tongue is the most dangerous organ in the human body . . .  yes, Christian anti-Semitism did have a role in the murder of Jews.
> 
> As non-Jews, the relationship between G-d and the Jewish People is beyond our ken and we'd do well to remain silent on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin Luther was anti-Semitic at the end of his life.  Early on, however, he was convinced that he could persuade Jews to convert to Christianity if only explained to them properly.  He was mistaken and he became embittered towards them.
> 
> From a Christian perspective, however, this is not a correct attitude to have.  Christians should NEVER become bitter at those who refuse to convert.  After all, it is their loss, not the loss of the Christian.  Secondly, Jesus said that he laid down his life.  In other words, no one was taking his life from him, so blaming the Jews for him laying down his life does not make much sense here.  And lastly, today about the only supporters of Israel are Evangelical Christians.  In fact, Christians are hunted down just like the Jews were such as the genocide in the Sudan and the Armenian genocide in Turkey, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, Luther was a fledgling Christian who learned the Bible by studying it himself.  People were simply not taught the Bible as the Catholic church took liberties to make up doctrines, such as buying your way out of perdition, etc.  This is why Luther split with the church, a split that I think was 100% correct.  However, I feel he simply got it wrong regarding the prevalent culture of the day which was steeped in anti-Semitism.  The early church was simply not like this at all until the advent of Constantine and the Catholic church.  We are talking hundreds of years of Christianity with zero anti-Semitism.
> 
> But alas, once one achieves political power then heads start to roll.  This is what happened with the Catholic church became the hub of political power in Europe.  I don't really care who it is, which is why God warned of a human king to the Hebrew people who demanded Saul.  The state is responsible for more carnage than any other organization.  After all, genocide is an ordered operation that is most effectively run by the state/military/etc.
> 
> I think Dennis Prager, who is a Jew, got it right.  Even though Christianity had a dark period with anti-Semitism, it is a thing of the past.  After all, those who scream for the destruction of Israel are not Christians, they are now Muslims.  Also note, Muslims were also once tolerate of Jews.   Additionally, Christianity has done more to bring the Torah to the world than anything, and I think that is why America has been so successful to this point.
Click to expand...

Your conversation belongs in another thread.  Please continue in the Religion or any other forum or thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Votto

Sixties Fan said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If I had power over them (i.e., Jews) I would assemble their most prominent men and demand that they prove that we Christians  do not worship the one God, under the penalty of having their tongues torn out through the backs of their necks." -- Martin Luther.
> 
> Germany's Protestant's Sunday weeklies, who had a readership of some 5.4 million, wrote that Jews were "the natural enemies of the Christian-national tradition," and that they had caused "the collapse of the Christian and monarchical order."  Bishop Otto Diebelius, General Superintendent of the Kurmark Diocese of the Evangelical Church in Prussia, penned a letter in 1933 that he has been "always an antisemite" and "that in all of the corrosive manifestations of modern civilization Jewry plays a leading role."
> 
> The tongue is the most dangerous organ in the human body . . .  yes, Christian anti-Semitism did have a role in the murder of Jews.
> 
> As non-Jews, the relationship between G-d and the Jewish People is beyond our ken and we'd do well to remain silent on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin Luther was anti-Semitic at the end of his life.  Early on, however, he was convinced that he could persuade Jews to convert to Christianity if only explained to them properly.  He was mistaken and he became embittered towards them.
> 
> From a Christian perspective, however, this is not a correct attitude to have.  Christians should NEVER become bitter at those who refuse to convert.  After all, it is their loss, not the loss of the Christian.  Secondly, Jesus said that he laid down his life.  In other words, no one was taking his life from him, so blaming the Jews for him laying down his life does not make much sense here.  And lastly, today about the only supporters of Israel are Evangelical Christians.  In fact, Christians are hunted down just like the Jews were such as the genocide in the Sudan and the Armenian genocide in Turkey, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, Luther was a fledgling Christian who learned the Bible by studying it himself.  People were simply not taught the Bible as the Catholic church took liberties to make up doctrines, such as buying your way out of perdition, etc.  This is why Luther split with the church, a split that I think was 100% correct.  However, I feel he simply got it wrong regarding the prevalent culture of the day which was steeped in anti-Semitism.  The early church was simply not like this at all until the advent of Constantine and the Catholic church.  We are talking hundreds of years of Christianity with zero anti-Semitism.
> 
> But alas, once one achieves political power then heads start to roll.  This is what happened with the Catholic church became the hub of political power in Europe.  I don't really care who it is, which is why God warned of a human king to the Hebrew people who demanded Saul.  The state is responsible for more carnage than any other organization.  After all, genocide is an ordered operation that is most effectively run by the state/military/etc.
> 
> I think Dennis Prager, who is a Jew, got it right.  Even though Christianity had a dark period with anti-Semitism, it is a thing of the past.  After all, those who scream for the destruction of Israel are not Christians, they are now Muslims.  Also note, Muslims were also once tolerate of Jews.   Additionally, Christianity has done more to bring the Torah to the world than anything, and I think that is why America has been so successful to this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your conversation belongs in another thread.  Please continue in the Religion or any other forum or thread.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


Can't talk about religion when talking about the Holy Land?

All righty then


----------



## Sixties Fan

Votto said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If I had power over them (i.e., Jews) I would assemble their most prominent men and demand that they prove that we Christians  do not worship the one God, under the penalty of having their tongues torn out through the backs of their necks." -- Martin Luther.
> 
> Germany's Protestant's Sunday weeklies, who had a readership of some 5.4 million, wrote that Jews were "the natural enemies of the Christian-national tradition," and that they had caused "the collapse of the Christian and monarchical order."  Bishop Otto Diebelius, General Superintendent of the Kurmark Diocese of the Evangelical Church in Prussia, penned a letter in 1933 that he has been "always an antisemite" and "that in all of the corrosive manifestations of modern civilization Jewry plays a leading role."
> 
> The tongue is the most dangerous organ in the human body . . .  yes, Christian anti-Semitism did have a role in the murder of Jews.
> 
> As non-Jews, the relationship between G-d and the Jewish People is beyond our ken and we'd do well to remain silent on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin Luther was anti-Semitic at the end of his life.  Early on, however, he was convinced that he could persuade Jews to convert to Christianity if only explained to them properly.  He was mistaken and he became embittered towards them.
> 
> From a Christian perspective, however, this is not a correct attitude to have.  Christians should NEVER become bitter at those who refuse to convert.  After all, it is their loss, not the loss of the Christian.  Secondly, Jesus said that he laid down his life.  In other words, no one was taking his life from him, so blaming the Jews for him laying down his life does not make much sense here.  And lastly, today about the only supporters of Israel are Evangelical Christians.  In fact, Christians are hunted down just like the Jews were such as the genocide in the Sudan and the Armenian genocide in Turkey, etc.
> 
> In my opinion, Luther was a fledgling Christian who learned the Bible by studying it himself.  People were simply not taught the Bible as the Catholic church took liberties to make up doctrines, such as buying your way out of perdition, etc.  This is why Luther split with the church, a split that I think was 100% correct.  However, I feel he simply got it wrong regarding the prevalent culture of the day which was steeped in anti-Semitism.  The early church was simply not like this at all until the advent of Constantine and the Catholic church.  We are talking hundreds of years of Christianity with zero anti-Semitism.
> 
> But alas, once one achieves political power then heads start to roll.  This is what happened with the Catholic church became the hub of political power in Europe.  I don't really care who it is, which is why God warned of a human king to the Hebrew people who demanded Saul.  The state is responsible for more carnage than any other organization.  After all, genocide is an ordered operation that is most effectively run by the state/military/etc.
> 
> I think Dennis Prager, who is a Jew, got it right.  Even though Christianity had a dark period with anti-Semitism, it is a thing of the past.  After all, those who scream for the destruction of Israel are not Christians, they are now Muslims.  Also note, Muslims were also once tolerate of Jews.   Additionally, Christianity has done more to bring the Torah to the world than anything, and I think that is why America has been so successful to this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your conversation belongs in another thread.  Please continue in the Religion or any other forum or thread.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't talk about religion when talking about the Holy Land?
> 
> All righty then
Click to expand...

Is this the religion forum?  No.
Is this a thread about religion?  No
What is this thread about?  Read the first post.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Street Juice

Roudy said:


> Would this be a good time to start listing the Palestinian contributions to humanity and peace?  Heh heh.


What's with you guys and your unhinged hatred of the Palestinians? You are like the guy driving the van of dancing Israelis on 9-11. Told the cops when they were stopped, "We're not your problem. The Palestinians are your problem." Fucking insane. Get help for chrissake.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Votto said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
Click to expand...


Wrong, Nazi Germany was about twice as Lutheran as Catholic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 22:18  "and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed, because you have obeyed me."
> 
> Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Nazi Germany was about twice as Lutheran as Catholic.
Click to expand...

We are not interested.
Why?
Because it is not the topic of this thread.
Take your topic to the right thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Street Juice said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be a good time to start listing the Palestinian contributions to humanity and peace?  Heh heh.
> 
> 
> 
> What's with you guys and your unhinged hatred of the Palestinians? You are like the guy driving the van of dancing Israelis on 9-11. Told the cops when they were stopped, "We're not your problem. The Palestinians are your problem." Fucking insane. Get help for chrissake.
Click to expand...

That was a very old post.
There is no hatred of Palestinians.
You are getting off topic.

The topic is :
*"Israel: Helping To Make A Better World"*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Torah passage was not lost on me either.  Thank you, for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Left regards those who are successful and "wealthy" as exploiters and not a blessing.
> 
> This is why Jews were rounded up all over Europe for centuries and persecuted.  They simply created wealth and prosperity and were despised for it.
> 
> This is why they went to the gas chambers.
> 
> But alas, for the Godless Looney Left coveting is a virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have been rounded up for the past 1700 years by Christians because of the teachings of Christianity and one of them is......Jews are not allowed to be successful  They must pay for rejecting Jesus.
> Especially when things are not going well for Christians.
> 
> NO, it is not "why" the Nazis sent the Jews to the gas chambers.
> 2000 years of Christian lies will do that to some people, as it had happened before in many pogroms and the Inquisition before the Shoa.
> 
> Jews created wealth for the Christians.  But depending on the new person in power, or the church groups, those Christian governments would turn against the Jews and usually take everything from them, including their lives, or force them to convert.
> 
> What does it have to do with the "Left" ?  Left of which countries?
> 
> Some on those "Left", as in the UK, are simply a product of their Christian, Nazi, etc inspirations against the Jews.
> 
> We are not seeing anything new from before.  It was simply expected not to happen again after the Shoa.  But the "Just Christians" are up to their complaints and demands that the Jews pay the price......again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not blame Christianity for the plight of the Jews.
> 
> The Jewish people were rounded up by a populace dominated by the Catholic church, a church that was in desperate need of reform due to false doctrines.  The people had no access to the Torah and NT until the Gutenberg Press allowed people to read it for themselves.  In short, the church was nothing more than a political entity hell bent on worldly power and subsequent oppression, no better than any other man made government at that time.  Even though Constantine built the foundation of the Catholic church, he was not even a convert.  He simply used the fledgling religion for his own political purposes.
> 
> The core issue here is politics vs. God.  Long ago the Jewish nation demanded a king in 1 Samuel 8.  God saw this as a rejection of himself, and warned the people of the abuses that would ensue if they continued to reject him in favor of a sinful man to be their king.  However, they would not listen as God gave them Saul.  From that time on it was a spiral downward for the Jewish nation until they found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.   And yes, these were National Socialists, and no matter how the Left tries to distance themselves from the National Socialists, they were very Left wing.  For the Left, the state becomes their God.  Jesus even warns us that his kingdom is not of this world nor can be of this world.
> 
> Today, the majority of Jews seem to lean Left, I think mainly due to their continued rejection of God since most are atheist/secular.  These same people are cozying up to a party that would just as soon throw the Zionist nation into a second Holocaust.  In fact, I wonder how many voted for the National Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Nazi Germany was about twice as Lutheran as Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not interested.
> Why?
> Because it is not the topic of this thread.
> Take your topic to the right thread.
Click to expand...


If he can slander Catholics, why can't I defend them in response?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli aid organization that saved a mountain village


----------



## Mindful

*Trump Administration Unveils $50 Billion Economic Component of Israeli-Palestinian Peace Initiative at Bahrain Meeting*
*




by Reuters and Algemeiner Staff*




White House senior adviser Jared Kushner arrives at Manama’s Four Seasons hotel, the venue for the US-hosted ‘Peace to Prosperity’ conference, June 25, 2019. Photo: Reuters / Matt Spetalnick.

The Trump administration launched a $50 billion economic formula for Israeli-Palestinian peace on Tuesday, saying an investment program for the Palestinians was a precondition for ending the decades-old conflict.

US President Donald Trump’s senior adviser and son-in-law Jared Kushner opened a two-day international meeting in Bahrain to rally support for the blueprint, which has met broad disdain from Palestinians and others in the Arab world, although regional US allies such as Saudi Arabia discreetly support it.

“We can turn this region from a victim of past conflicts into a model for commerce and advancement throughout the world,” Kushner told the gathering, attended by the heads of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank.

Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas, whose PA exercises limited self-rule in the West Bank, was scathing about its prospects:




Trump Administration Unveils $50 Billion Economic Component of Israeli-Palestinian Peace Initiative at Bahrain Meeting


----------



## MJB12741

Gosh I wonder why no Palestinian supporter has cared to complain or even comment on all of Israel's endless worldly contributions?  Is it because no one has complimented the Palestinians for all their contributions to a better world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, 7 Muslim-Majority States Form Rare Research Partnership To Save Red Sea Coral Reefs | Environment News


----------



## MJB12741

Israel welcomed record number of tourists from Muslim countries in 2018


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Terri4Trump

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israelis shaping future of agriculture attract international attention


----------



## MJB12741

https://worldisraelnews.com/watch-israeli-firm-brings-augmented-reality-to-fight-oil-spills


----------



## MJB12741

Iron Dome – Rocket and Mortar Air Defense System


----------



## MJB12741

What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## MJB12741

https://nocamels.com/2018/04/13-startups-change-world-israel-70/


----------



## MJB12741

The-free-world-would-benefit-from-supporting-Israel-480870


----------



## MJB12741

The Truth About Israel | Take  A Pen


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Innovation: Custom-Tailored Antibiotic Treatment on the Way!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?




MJ, you've been posting this since we were on the old board and I still have no reply.  Thanks for the chuckles, and have a great summer!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

TV: Israel intelligence foiled 50 Islamic State, Iranian attacks in 20 countries


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ, you've been posting this since we were on the old board and I still have no reply.  Thanks for the chuckles, and have a great summer!
Click to expand...


Well you see, it's just not fair for the pro Israel people to educate us to all of Israel's endless achievements & contributions to humanity & a better world without providing an equal opportunity for the Palestinian supporters to do the same.  Gosh I wonder why they seem to just disappear at this opportunity?


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Radiation-protection-vest-could-take-Israeli-flag-to-Moon-and-beyond-596092


----------



## MJB12741

How wonderful!

Israeli startup paves way to Alzheimer’s cure, one algorithm at a time


----------



## Mindful

Omer Meir Wellber

Young *Israeli conductor* takes helm of *BBC orchestra*. Omer Meir Wellber has been appointed as the *BBC Philharmonic's new* Chief *Conductor* as from September 2019.

I'm watching him now.


----------



## MJB12741

New Israeli Treatment Prevents Scarring from Breast Cancer Procedures


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Spacecom to launch ‘most advanced’ Amos satellite to service Africa


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli company growing bones in a laboratory outside the body


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"Because of the sheer number of terrorist incidents that Magen David Adom has seen in Israel and its role in developing new protocols for responding to attacks, the organization has emerged as the most experienced mass-casualty-response organization in the world."

Magen David Adom conducts counter-terror and emergency-response training in Milwaukee


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel among world’s top 10 most innovative countries — global index


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Ensures Church in Michigan Never Drinks Poisoned Water Again


----------



## Sixties Fan

Revolutionary blood test will detect stage 1 lung cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli ‘Artificial Vision’ Device Opens New World for the Blind


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

WATCH: Israeli ‘Artificial Vision’ Device Opens New World for the Blind


----------



## MJB12741

Let us not forget.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup develops blood pump to help treat heart failure


----------



## MJB12741

VENμS Environmental Research Satellite


----------



## MJB12741

https://embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"Israel has upgraded its ten years old Neonatal Units at the Kumasi South and Suntreso Hospitals in the Ashanti Region to help enhance infant delivery and reduce mortality."

Israel upgrades two neonatal units in Kumasi


----------



## Sixties Fan

App aims to help Palestinian drivers find their way around checkpoints


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/08...tion-integration-of-people-with-disabilities/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Develop Successful Vaccine for Skin Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli industry benefits the world | Facts about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host 27 US students in new marine sciences exchange program


----------



## MJB12741

On & on it goes without end for Israel's contributions to humanity & a better world.  All that despite having Palestinians to deal with on a daily basis.  Bravo Israel!

Amazing Israeli contributions to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Medical 1st In Israel: 3D-Printed Ankle-Bone Implants Allow 2 Women To Walk Freely Again | Health News


----------



## MJB12741

These 11 Israeli Inventions Have Revolutionized The World


----------



## deanrd

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World

 Unless you’re a Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

deanrd said:


> Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> 
> Unless you’re a Palestinian.


How wonderfully misinformed you are:

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx

Hamas turns away truckloads of Israeli humanitarian aid destined for Gaza


But......never mind......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s MDA helps build first-responder system in Chile


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Medical 1st In Israel: 3D-Printed Ankle-Bone Implants Allow 2 Women To Walk Freely Again | Health News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Too Noisy? An Israeli Company Developed Personal Sound Bubbles For Some Quiet Time | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/...ty-ghana/?mc_cid=ef1a6c36f8&mc_eid=3355c41630


----------



## MJB12741

The top 12 ways Israel is feeding the world


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

5 promising Israeli treatments for migraine headaches


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Find inspiration and hope with Syrian refugees in Greece


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

This tech helps self-driving cars see well in all weather


----------



## MJB12741

Who can deny Israel's endless contributions to helping peoples & countries all over the world have better lives?  This one however is very interesting.  Israel helping to free Palestinians from what Hamas has done & is still doing to them.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


Freeing Gazans: Israel working to help emigration of Palestinians oppressed by Hamas


----------



## MJB12741

Over 140 countries have received humanitarian aid from Israel.

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## Mindful

*Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing.*

This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.

Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing.*
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing



They just don't get it.  Everytime the Pali's attack Israeli's, Israel will retaliate.  And guess who wins in the death toll?  Enough of Israel making concessions to Palestinian demands.  Treat them like their own Arab brothers do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741

Around the world, Israeli innovation heals the sick


----------



## MJB12741

Strong relations between Israel & another Muslim nation.

WATCH: Israel’s Major Accomplishment with a Muslim Majority Nation!


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Develop Successful Vaccine for Skin Cancer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oncologist, startup develop software that monitors cancer patients at home


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli technology chosen to ease Lake Chad water crisis


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli medical clowns cheer Romanian kids with cancer


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New Israeli satellite to find cosmic blasts, black holes


----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_on_frontline_international_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

Biobeat Nabs FDA Clearance For Its Wearable Blood Pressure Monitors  | News Brief


----------



## Sixties Fan

Central Virginians to put out their recycling in Israeli plastic-substitute bins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Developed Super Shrimp Will Help Prevent Disease that Affects 250M People


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza Cat Smuggled to Israel for Emergency Surgery after Car Accident


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sabra hummus founder says plastic is the perfect way to upcycle waste


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tourists help Egyptian cab driver after Sinai crash


----------



## Sixties Fan

More Than 250 Nigerian Youth Participate in First Jewish Leadership Seminar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Scientists Learn Why Most Metastatic Melanoma Patients Don’t Respond to Immunotherapy


----------



## Andylusion

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israel's contributions to humanity are known & appreciated.
> 
> Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition


Myanmar’s startup winner inspired by Israeli tech exhibition


----------



## Andylusion

MJB12741 said:


> How interesting that no one denies Israel's endless contributions to a better world for all civilized humanity.



Of course not.  I'm in the tech industry, and the many of the newest Intel CPUs were pioneered at Intel's Israeli research facility.
Additionally, the flash drive, or USB thumb drive, was original designed in Israel.  Just that alone is incredible.  Flash drive tech is now ubiquitous the world over.

Only the most foolish of fools, denies that Israel has been a benefit world wide.


----------



## Mindful

Read this:


Israelis brutally beaten in Poland club, attackers said to scream ‘f**k Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


----------



## MJB12741

A New Method for Recruiting Immune Cells to Fight Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

No Camels – Israel Innovation News Top Stories This Week


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

Oh well, the Arabs have oil.

Miners discover new 'extraterrestrial' mineral in Israel worth more than diamonds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colorful 3D printed corals prove a housing hit with fish in Red Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's VeganNation Leases 15,000 Acres In Brazil's Amazon Rainforest To Protect It | Social Awareness


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

tps://www.factsaboutisrael.uk/israeli-industry-software/


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli app becomes world’s largest cancer social network


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> Oh well, the Arabs have oil.
> 
> Miners discover new 'extraterrestrial' mineral in Israel worth more than diamonds







_*"A new mineral on Earth, previously known to only exist in space, has been officially recognized, and it’s a rare gem indeed."*_



 _*"carmeltazite."*_








wow....never even heard about it on the news?

*"Carmeltazite was also found to resemble another, rarer mineral of extraterrestrial origin, allendeite . . .The Zevulun Valley was known for its volcanic activity from the time of the cretaceous, some 65 million years ago, and is home to at least 14 different volcanic vents, making it a hotbed for hidden gemstones. . .Carmeltazite is said to possess spectacular commercial potential, resembling other gemstones such as sapphires used in the jewelry industry. The material is also said to have a higher density than diamond, and is far rarer than diamond."*






look at the miners, they look tired.  hope the outside "mining company" help are getting paid a lot of money to do that back-breaking job....


----------



## MJB12741

No Camels: Desalination Nation: How Israel Is Helping The World Fight Water Shortage


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

65 top ways Israel is saving our planet


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Discover How to Stop Spread of Bone Cancer!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Early clinical trial for ALS sufferers shows biotech firm ‘on the right track’


----------



## rylah

*IzBiz: the Israeli wheelchair that helps you stand up as you move*
*A fortnightly round-up of the latest from Israel's booming business sector*

An Israel-based startup has been cleared in the United States to market its standing wheelchair.

UPnRIDE Robotics’s wheeled, robotic, hoverboard-like device enables users who are unable to stand on their own to travel independently in an upright position.

The product is the first smart and robotic mobility device to provide full functionality both in standing and sitting positions, with full, safe and functional mobility.

It is suitable for most wheelchair users, including the elderly and people suffering from various health conditions such as paralysis, multiple sclerosis and following a stroke.

The approval comes several weeks after the company announced it had raised over £800,000 from investors.






*The Jewish Chronicle*


----------



## MJB12741

The top 12 ways Israel is feeding the world


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis+Discover+New+Way+to+Fight+Bone+Cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli researchers discover new way to stop spread of bone cancer


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's VeganNation Leases 15,000 Acres In Brazil's Amazon Rainforest To Protect It | Social Awareness


----------



## MJB12741

Muon Detectors in the World's Largest Scientific Experiment


----------



## Mindful

*Israel’s Netanyahu Condemns Turkish Invasion of Northern Syria, Pledges Humanitarian Assistance to ‘Gallant’ Kurds.*

*Israel’s Netanyahu Condemns Turkish Invasion of Northern Syria, Pledges Humanitarian Assistance to ‘Gallant’ Kurds*


----------



## MJB12741

Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia


----------



## member

MJB12741 said:


> Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia











 *(*

*)*






​


_DEMENTIA_












_DEMENTIA_


​


​




_DEMENTIA_


















_DEMENTIA_







​


----------



## MJB12741

As


member said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exelon – A Drug for the Treatment of Dementia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(*
> 
> *)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> _DEMENTIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DEMENTIA_
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DEMENTIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DEMENTIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


As you indicated, Palestinians have their priorities.  And let us not forget, Israel has theirs.

Nobel Prize in Economics - Human Judgment and Decision-making under Uncertainty


----------



## MJB12741

It's like Israel is becoming a light unto all nations.

WATCH: Israel Provides Bahamas with Water Tech Following Hurricane Dorian


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli Technology Combats Oil Pollution


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Cybersecurity Firm Aims For More Secure Future By Eliminating Passwords | Technology News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> It's like Israel is becoming a light unto all nations.
> 
> WATCH: Israel Provides Bahamas with Water Tech Following Hurricane Dorian



MJ writes:
"It's like Israel is becoming a light unto all nations."

-------

RL:
I just read the same in the haftorah this past Saturday.
Thank you, MJ.


----------



## MJB12741

My pleasure Ria to educate others on Israel's endless contributions to better lives in a better world.

WATCH: Israeli breakthrough relieves debilitating cancer pain


----------



## MJB12741

Waze – Outsmarting Traffic, Together


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

70 Israeli Startups You Need to Follow


----------



## MJB12741

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## Mindful

Israel targets terrorists.  Terrorists target civilians.


----------



## MJB12741

Renaissance Robot for Spine and Brain Surgery


----------



## MJB12741

Discovering the Gene Responsible for Fingerprints Formation


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

NASA to send Israeli solar-power generator to International Space Station


----------



## MJB12741

No Camels - Israel Innovation News Top Stories This Week


----------



## MJB12741

Developing the Biotechnologies of Valuable Products from Red Marine Microalgae


----------



## MJB12741

Emergency Bandage - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

What a wonderful worldly contribution this would be.

Israeli artificial pancreas may one day cure diabetes


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Israeli inventions make Time magazine’s top 100 list


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Computer Chip Could Lead to Cure for Alzheimer’s!


----------



## MJB12741

Self-Organization of Bacteria Colonies Sheds Light on the Behavior of Cancer Cells


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli radar sensor firm Vayyar Imaging raises $109 million


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...rtup-ubq-turning-trash-into-plastic-products/


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New Israeli tissue sampling technology may replace painful, risky biopsies - Xinhua | English.news.cn
(Israeli tissue technology may replace biopsies)


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli students develop aircraft safe landing system in case of engine shutdown - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

NYC emergency services use Israeli tech to protect computer systems


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Israeli Startups to Watch in 2019


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Team Summoned by WHO to Respond to Measles Epidemic in Samoa


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel sends expert aid to Albania after deadly earthquake


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Eating in sync with biological clock could replace problematic diabetes treatment


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli artificial pollination start-up targets California almond market


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli clean fuel cells aim to slash diesel pollution


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli students find pesticide-free way to kill mosquitos


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heart Surgery in Jerusalem Performed Using Sound Waves


----------



## MJB12741

10 ways Israel’s water expertise is helping the world


----------



## MJB12741

From Israel's 'start-up nation', 4 lessons in innovation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Inside the unlikely, unofficial ties between Israel and the Kurds


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Intl' engineers help Albania check quake-damaged buildings

Albanian PM hailed the work of Israeli engineers who have come to the country's aid "in the aftermath of a devastating earthquake that destroyed thousands of buildings."


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Walmart.com now selling Israeli diabetes management system


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli search & rescue squad expands across the Americas


----------



## MJB12741

Very interesting. Live & learn.

Six Israeli startups that are helping save lives


----------



## MJB12741

Transmitting Voice Convesations via the Internet


----------



## MJB12741

A heartwarming event.  Enjoy!

https://unitedwithisrael.org/jews-repair-home-of-muslim-man-whose-father-saved-20-families-during-the-holocaust


----------



## MJB12741

Study of Bacterial Mechanisms for Coping with Temperature Change


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew University Team Finds TB Vaccine Lowers Rates of Alzheimer’s Disease in Cancer Patients


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

DuPont buys Israeli desalination co Desalitech


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

US contact lens co buys Israeli eye test co 6over6 for $100m


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli migraine-busting device saluted as 2020 ‘game changer’


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli pancreatic cancer treatment could extend lives of 3/4 of patients


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Cancer Diagnosis Breakthrough is Three Times More Accurate!


----------



## MJB12741

How Israel is redefining foreign aid for the 21st century - UW Stroum Center for Jewish Studies


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Autism-related gene mutations occur in Alzheimer patients


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's IceCure says gets FDA nod to treat tumors in liver, kidney


----------



## toomuchtime_

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Israel's IceCure says gets FDA nod to treat tumors in liver, kidney


And in the pipeline,

Israel's alpha radiation treatment shows 100% rate of tumor shrinkage


----------



## MJB12741

Collection of Israel's Achievements


----------



## MJB12741

https://theculturetrip.com/middle-e...1-israeli-innovations-that-changed-the-world/


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israelis-treat-arab-child-injured-by-palestinian-rock-throwers


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Gaza nurses train in Israel: 'We speak of health, not politics'


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

How do we feed the world after all the bees have gone?


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel.

How an Israeli cybersecurity start-up plans to keep trains safe from hackers


----------



## MJB12741

Proof of the Existence of Imaginary Particles, which could be used in Quantum Computers


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

ISRAEL21c helps bring Israeli avocado knowhow to Portugal


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

20 Israeli companies to get excited about at CES 2020


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Finally, a pill that could fix the root cause of diabetes


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sky-blue dye could help repair damaged heart tissue


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israels-water-from-air-technology-wins-product-of-the-year-award


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew University researchers develop test to help fight superbugs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researchers create algorithm to predict gestational diabetes


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tikkun Olam is a Hebrew term meaning "Healing the world."  The Israel Trauma Coalition (ITC), which was founded in 2002, has expanded beyond Israel to aid the international community with professional training, developing community resilence and enhancing national emergency preparedness. The ITC sends teams all over the world to train local professionals and clinicians to manage traumas, promote rehabilitation, and create resilient, self-sustaing socities.  It is places and situations like hurricane Harvey in Houston, the Boston Marathon bombing, typhoon Haiyan in the Philippines, the earthquake in Haiti, the tsunami in Japan, the school shooting in France, and terrorist attacks in Mumbai that the ITC provides psychological support and training.

From "Fostering Resilience: Israeli Style" by Neil Farber, MD.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

US stockpiles Israeli pineapple burn salve for emergencies


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli start-up creates new tech to target internal solid tumors


----------



## MJB12741

Israel helping to save animals in Australia.

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/01...ds-aid-to-animals-injured-in-australia-fires/


----------



## Mindful

Independent  documentary journalist, Sandi Bachom, shared this incredible photo last week on Yom HaShoah (Holocaust Remembrance Day). On Twitter, Bachom added: 

Today is #YomHaShoah #HolocaustRemembranceDay. In 1944, the year I was born, my friends Werner and Walter were tattooed 10 numbers apart in #Auschwitz. Because of a Facebook miracle I was able to film their first meeting 72 years later. #NeverAgain


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli defense firm Elbit debuts system for firefighting from high altitude


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel techies to brainstorm ideas for tackling Australia bush fire challenges


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In the wake of the earthquake in Turkey, who is hostile to Israel, the director-general of Magen David Adom, Eli Bin, wrote a letter to Turkey's Red Crescent: "Our heart goes out to the Turkish people and to those who have lost loved ones . . . I view this as an opportunity for collaboration and offer all assistance towards saving lives anywhere in the world. This is how MDA has operated in the past and will continue to do so."

Who is like Israel?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJ, as of this writing, there are 251 pages in this thread about Israel's contribution to mankind.  The world is a  better place because of this contribution.  What if -- G-d forbid! -- there was a world without Israel?  Here, blogger Abu Yehuda, ponders such a world. 

A World Without Israel (from 2015) | Abu Yehuda

Blessed be G-d the Guardian of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli cyber defense fends off 800 attacks on world leaders


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-tumor-helmet-thwarts-brain-cancer-growth


----------



## Mindful

MJB12741 said:


> https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-tumor-helmet-thwarts-brain-cancer-growth



Israeli technology kept Steven Hawking alive.


----------



## MJB12741

INCREDIBLE.  Live & learn.  Enjoy the latest worldly contributions from Israel.


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## saddik

saddik said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong that it is so clear that you never took the time to check the truth. Israel is killing civilians?
> Israel is the only country in the world who phoned and worned civilians before attacking there buildings while they at war. We are not the ones that killing raping and still money from the people of Gaza, Hamas dose! We are not the one who use kids and civilians as human shield while they throw bombs on our civilians. We are not the ones who do terror attacks all over the world. Muslims do! (you can't mention one terror attack made by Israelis). We are not the ones who claim Jerusalem while not even one word written about it in our book.
> The Germans murdered 6 million  jews and another 15 millions non Jews and I never heard about anyone who revenged the Germans not Jews and not anyone else. We could easily revenge the death of out 6 million people but we didn't! and we didn't because we are not Terrorists. we believe that you need to get going in life and not to be stuck in the past. all over the world Muslims murder and raping people, they murdering Christians, jews and anyone that is different from them because it is written in there book to kill anyone who doesn't agree to be muslim. they are the only religion today who do terror attack all over the world so when you talk about the Israeli army please go to do your homework. you sound like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





"murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11" ??? you crazy?


----------



## MJB12741

saddik said:


> saddik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong that it is so clear that you never took the time to check the truth. Israel is killing civilians?
> Israel is the only country in the world who phoned and worned civilians before attacking there buildings while they at war. We are not the ones that killing raping and still money from the people of Gaza, Hamas dose! We are not the one who use kids and civilians as human shield while they throw bombs on our civilians. We are not the ones who do terror attacks all over the world. Muslims do! (you can't mention one terror attack made by Israelis). We are not the ones who claim Jerusalem while not even one word written about it in our book.
> The Germans murdered 6 million  jews and another 15 millions non Jews and I never heard about anyone who revenged the Germans not Jews and not anyone else. We could easily revenge the death of out 6 million people but we didn't! and we didn't because we are not Terrorists. we believe that you need to get going in life and not to be stuck in the past. all over the world Muslims murder and raping people, they murdering Christians, jews and anyone that is different from them because it is written in there book to kill anyone who doesn't agree to be muslim. they are the only religion today who do terror attack all over the world so when you talk about the Israeli army please go to do your homework. you sound like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11" ??? you crazy?
Click to expand...


I guess LA RAM FAN is referring to these Israelis.  

https://www.cia.gov/news-information/speeches-testimony/2002/DCI_18_June_testimony_new.pdf


----------



## MJB12741

AZILECT - Drug for Parkinson’s Disease


----------



## Mindful

Israel Fans@israelfans

The Israeli Government has set a target of 54% employment for Arab women by 2030. To help achieve that goal, they have been improving public transport to Arab villages so women can reach...



Scribblings: Another Good News statistic - AIJAC
The improvement in employment rates among Israeli Arab women is not simply a product of natural evolution, but is also in part the result of deliberate Israeli government policy.
aijac.org.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Sends Aid to Help China Battle Deadly Coronavirus


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Innovation Keeps Out Intruders and Monitors Family Health 24/7


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

President of Israel says experts ready to help Bulgaria against water crisis


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Will Dialysis Become a Thing of the Past? Sheba Medical Center Nephrologist in Israel Discovers Kidneys can be Rejuvenated


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel Electric inks deal to help safeguard Tokyo Olympics from cyberattack


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli team the force behind Microsoft virtual health assistant


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sports tech trains athletes to avoid overuse injuries


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The technology that could save us from deepfake videos


----------



## deanrd

I watched an interview of Jared Kushner talking about his expertise on Israel and the Middle East.  For one, he read 25 books.  That's a lot of books.  He must really be an expert.

Jared Kushner says he's read 25 books about the Israel-Palestine conflict


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Music you can see and touch — even if you can’t hear


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli algorithm learns to predict gestational diabetes


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

https://www.israel21c.org/new-antiviral-masks-from-israel-may-help-stop-deadly-virus/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Futuristic Israeli ‘Contact Lens’ Stops Vision Loss in Damaged Eyes


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Indian Farmers Maximize Crops with Cutting-Edge Israeli Weather Tech


----------



## MJB12741

unitedwithisrael.org/futuristic-israeli-contact-lens-stops-vision-loss-in-damaged-eyes


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup's Augmented Reality Tech Reinvents The Microscope For Pathologists | Health News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Top 5 Recent Advances In Israeli Cancer Research And Treatment | Health News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

TAU, Harvard Researchers Build Human 'Body-On-Chips' To Better Predict Drug Response | Health News


----------



## Mindful

From Aish.

On this date in 1925, the Technion opened in Haifa, becoming Israel's first modern university. Albert Einstein served as president of the first Technion Society. Today, Technion graduates comprise the majority of Israeli-educated scientists and engineers, and Israel is now home to the greatest concentration of high-tech start up companies anywhere outside of the Silicon Valley. High-tech industry accounts for more than 54% of Israel's industrial exports. In Israel, nine out of every 1,000 workers are engaged in R&D, nearly double the rate of the U.S. and Japan. More achievements: 

The Technion is credited with the birth of fiber-optics. In 1998, the Technion became the fifth university worldwide to successfully design, build, and launch its own satellite. In 2004, two Technion professors received the Nobel Prize in Chemistry for their research in the protein breakdown in cells.


----------



## toomuchtime_

*Israeli professor aims to make dialysis a thing of the past*

**


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Prepare for the femtech revolution, coming straight from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli First-of-its-Kind Device Detects and Prevents Kidney Injuries


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-breakthrough-thwarts-resistance-to-cancer-treatments


----------



## Mindful

*Israel, What Have You Done For Us Lately?*

FEB 12, 2020 10:00 AM BY HUGH FITZGERALD





Here’s what:

#*1. Making Water From Air *

“Israeli startup Watergen, which has developed a technology to make water from air, has been named winner of the Energy Efficiency Product of the Year in the 2020 Smart Home Mark of Excellence Awards at CES in Las Vegas for its GENNY product.

“The annual award, presented during CES by the Consumer Technology Association (CTA),recognizes the industry’s top smart home innovations. The GENNY was also awarded a CES Best of Innovation Award in 2019.

“Genny is a “water-from-air” system for homes or offices. Use of the system does away with the need for bottled water, helping cut back on plastic use, the firm said in a statement announcing the win.

“Because GENNY creates water from air, which is an unending resource, the liquid is always available on demand, the company said. In addition, the water produced by the machine is of higher quality than that which runs through the filtration systems that are attached to municipal water lines, and the product also eliminates concerns of corroded water pipes that could lead to higher-than-normal levels of lead in drinking water, the statement said.

Okay, Israel, What Have You Done For Us Lately?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheParser

Oh, yes!

If the Arab nations cooperated with Israel, the latter would be delighted to help the former develop their economies and raise the standard of living. 

The Arab nations are really passing up a golden opportunity.

Israel is such a vibrant and innovative society. I have heard that it has  contributed a lot to advancements in medical research, for example.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Sends Novel Antiviral Tech To China In Bid To Stem Coronavirus Spread | Health News


----------



## toomuchtime_

For years, Israel has been utilizing its innovative spirit to help solve the world's greatest challenges. Around the world, Israeli technologies are used to address humanitarian crises and to promote community development. 

In Gaza, the Israeli company Watergen launched on Wednesday a pilot project, in the neighborhood of Abasan al-Kabira, to provide a solution for Gazan's urgent need for accessible clean water. 

At the moment, Gaza's main source of water is from a coastal aquifer. Its supply of water has been depleting over the last few decades due to over-extraction. As a result of water pollution, over 90% of water from the aquifer is unfit for consumption. Gazans are therefore left to rely on very expensive options to access water. 

Watergen's solution is simple: Producing clean and fresh-drinking water out of air, through an atmospheric water generator (AWG). 

The GEN-M machine can produce up to 800 liters of water per day and only requires electricity to work. It is also equipped with solar panels to provide the machine with another, sustainable, source of power.

The machine uses the humidity existing in the air: the air processed by the machine is cooled, creating water. The water then goes through physical, chemical and biological treatments followed by a mineralization process to maintain its cleanliness, taste and healthy quality. 

For the pilot, GEN-M has been set up in Abasan al-Kabira's municipal building. 

he pilot is a cooperative efforts between Watergen, Israel’s Arava Institute for Environmental Studies, the Palestinian NGO Damour for Community Development and the Abasan al-Kabira municipality. 

“Responding in accordance with our belief that every human being, regardless of race, gender or religion has a fundamental right to clean drinking water, we are helping some of Israel’s next-door neighbors gain access to freshwater, a resource that is lacking in Gaza," said Watergen in a press release. "We hope that our provision of an AWG will help solve the water crisis and serve as a step forward towards mutual collaboration in the Middle East.” 

“The introduction of Watergen into Gaza is not only a proof of concept for a cutting edge technology but a proof of concept that Palestinians and Israelis can do more than launch attacks at each other,"  said David Lehrer, Director of the Arava Institute. "We can, instead, work together to improve lives, solve humanitarian problems, build trust and restore hope.”

The Coordination and Liaison Administration (CLA) to the Gaza Strip oversaw the transportation of the GEN-M into Gaza through the Kerem Shalom crossing. CLA said the shipment is part of a policy that seeks to prevent any further deterioration of the humanitarian crisis in Gaza for its lack of water. 

Israeli water tech company pilots clean water project in Gaza Strip

So will the Israeli company doing this make it on to the UNHRC's blacklist?


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli News Briefs | NoCamels


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Helps Visually Impaired Navigate Indoor Spaces | Technology News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel races to find solutions for coronavirus


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/breakthrough-israeli-screening-method-could-lead-to-new-cancer-treatments-antibiotics/?


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-innovation-brings-personalized-cardiac-medication-a-heartbeat-away


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-first-of-its-kind-device-detects-and-prevents-kidney-injuries


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible.

https://unitedwithisrael.org/will-israeli-flying-car-revolutionize-military-rescue-missions


----------



## MJB12741

israelnews.com/israeli-tech-pulls-water-from-air-for-gazan-neighbors


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-innovation-fast-tracked-to-treat-coronavirus-patients


----------



## toomuchtime_

*Are the most potent coronavirus protection masks made in Israel?
*

*Material with untold uses, including as antidote to health care-associated infections, was developed in Israel.*


Textile scientist Jeffrey Gabbay no doubt appreciates the importance of timing: While masses of masked men and women are making airports and the streets of the world’s major cities look like sci-fi movie sets, his company’s process for turning common cotton fibers into a defensive wall of copper-infused fabric, denying entry to germs and bacteria, is arguably the most potent protection from the coronavirus. Witness an order from Hong Kong for disposable face masks.

“I only had enough material for 1 million masks, and they are all sold out,” Gabbay told _The Media Line_ at his Jerusalem plant. Masks made in Israel that last for a person’s entire lifetime but are deadly on contact to bacteria and viruses are in production and will soon be available through an Amazon store.

Are the most potent coronavirus protection masks made in Israel?

A fascinating article about a new technology developed in Israel that will make our hospitals, homes and work places dramatically safer.


----------



## MJB12741

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-direct-cooling-solar-tech-produces-water-from-dry-air


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel. And my all the peoples of this world thank you.

https://unitedwithisrael.org/israeli-doctors-give-free-counseling-to-coronavirus-patients-worldwide/?


----------



## MJB12741

10 Ways Israel is Saving Planet Earth


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Scientists To Test Adapted New Avian Virus Vaccine Against Human Coronavirus | Health News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israelis find the secret to killing deadly algae blooms


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

FDA Clears Israeli-Developed Standing Robotic Wheelchair UPnRIDE For US Distribution | News Briefs


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IsraAID offers webinars to coronavirus workers in China


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Video Tech Helps Universities, Firms Keep 'Business As Usual' Despite Coronavirus  | Technology News


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tel Aviv Is Home to Over 100 Multinationals, City Says  - CTech

Multinationals seeking Israeli talent


----------



## MJB12741

ReWalk – An Exoskeleton that Enables Paraplegics to Walk Again


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Announce successful Coronavirus Treatment in birds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel sends coronavirus test kits to Gaza - Defense/Security


----------



## toomuchtime_

A regenerative medicine company based in Haifa, Israel, says its placenta-based cell therapy product could be used to treat hundreds of patients who are suffering from respiratory and inflammatory complications associated with the COVID-19 coronavirus.

“We will first approach COVID-19 patients through compassionate use so we can treat them immediately,” explained Yaky Yanay, president and CEO of the company that produces the cell therapy. “We will be able to support the healthcare system and be able to help maintain and contain this disease.”

Pluristem is moving forward with these efforts through a collaborative agreement with the BIH Center for Regenerative Therapy (BCRT) and the Berlin Center for Advanced Therapies (BeCAT) at Charité University of Medicine Berlin. Together, they are conducting a joint project evaluating the therapeutic effects of Pluristem’s patented PLX cell product on patients who are developing severe respiratory disorders, a symptom of the novel coronavirus and the cause of death for most critical patients thus far. 

BCRT is a cooperative translational research institution of the Charité University Hospital in Berlin and the Berlin Institute of Health (BIH).

Target patients, Yanay said, would be the aging population and those with pre-existing respiratory disorders. 

In a release, Pluristem explained that its PLX cells are “allogeneic mesenchymal-like cells that have immunomodulatory properties,” meaning that they induce the immune system’s natural regulatory T cells and M2 macrophages. The result could be the reversal of dangerous overactivation of the immune system. This would likely reduce the fatal symptoms of pneumonia and pneumonitis (general inflammation of lung tissue).

Israeli cell therapy may treat respiratory effects caused by coronavirus


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New ventilator mask protects entire face from coronavirus

Please read.


----------



## MJB12741

https://worldisraelnews.com/sraeli-research-breakthrough-in-developing-coronavirus-vaccine


----------



## MJB12741

Israel now leading the way to coronavirus cure.

https://unitedwithisrael.org/watch-israel-leading-the-way-toward-coronavirus-vaccine


----------



## toastman

Israel never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

toastman said:


> Israel never ceases to amaze me...


Ceaselessly amazed.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Teva donates potential coronavirus treatment to hospitals across the US
					

Hydroxychloroquine sulfate tablets are used against malaria, lupus erythematosus and rheumatoid arthritis but could be effective against COVID-19.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startups Join The Fight Against Coronavirus
					

Inside the coronavirus global outbreak, startup investors should stay calm, balanced, and focused.




					www.forbes.com
				




Interesting article below:









						Why this Nobel laureate predicts a quicker coronavirus recovery: 'We're going to be fine'
					

A Nobel laureate predicted China's recovery weeks before it happened. Analyzing the numbers, he sees a much brighter global outcome than many experts.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## MJB12741

Thank you Israel from all over the world.









						Over 70 Israeli Med-Tech Firms on Front Lines of COVID-19 Fight | United with Israel
					

An Israel NGO has created the most comprehensive information directory of Israeli medical technology companies to help countries battle the coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Sets a Shining Example in War on Corona | United with Israel
					

Declaring war against the virus, the government with its relevant ministries, has employed all mechanisms that one would in a decisive military campaign.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli App Improves Sleep to Bolster Immune System | United with Israel
					

An Israeli company is offering free sleep training through its advanced app during the coronavirus crisis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Israeli startup getting a buzz out of saving honeybees - ISRAEL21c
					

Beewise gives beehives a 21st century revamp, complete with computer vision, AI and precision robotics.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Virtual corona confab joins Israeli, US, Italian experts - ISRAEL21c
					

Emergency ‘wake up call’ convened from Jerusalem welcomed government, medical, high-tech and academic experts to share challenges and solutions.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Virtual Conference To Showcase Best Of Israeli Biotech, Medtech Solutions For COVID-19
					

COVID-19 Innovation Conference, a new online business conference set for early April, will match investors with firms fighting the novel coronavirus.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Diagnosing coronavirus by listening to your voice - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel’s Vocalis Health is collecting voice samples of Covid-19 patients and healthy individuals to develop a new screening method.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Coronavirus treatment other than vaccines may be available soon
					

Vaccine expected to take 12 to 18 months, other therapies likely available much sooner, scientists say




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Technion researchers working on emergency projects to fight coronavirus
					

These emergency projects focus on different important aspects, such as detection and diagnostics; vaccine development; therapeutic treatments; and methods for remote care and monitoring of patients.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Coronavirus Pandemic: Israel Is America’s Friend In Deed
					

BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 1,503, March 25, 2020EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: When President Donald Trump and other medical professionals touted the decades-old antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine a




					besacenter.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Israeli Inventions That Lessen The Healthcare System’s Burden
					

Israeli innovation has been enlisted in the battle against Covid-19. Here are six technological inventions helping health personnel in their fight against the pandemic




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## MJB12741

What thanks this time to Israel from the Palestinians?  More rocket missiles?









						Israel Delivers Respiratory Machines to Arab Hospitals in Eastern Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

While the Palestinian Authority contends with a lack of respiratory machines amid the corona crisis, Israel recently transferred several machines to Arab hospitals.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Even with Israelis being hit with the virus, Israel still helping others as well throughout the world.









						Israel Aids Front Line Medics in Corona-Stricken Rome Community | United with Israel
					

IsraAID is lending a hand to the Rome community, as Italy is one of the most affected countries by the COVID-19 pandemic, with more than 100,000 cases and more than 11,500 deaths.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Say COVID-19 Vaccine Testing Could Begin by June | United with Israel
					

The human trials will be conducted on 'young, healthy individuals' and will then likely expand to the general population




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Italian officials okay experimental Israeli drug for use on COVID-19 patients
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Flower

A certain king had a garden, in which were planed rows of fig trees, vines, pomegranates and apples.  He entrusted it to a tenant-farmer and went away.  After a time, the king returned, and looking into the garden to know what it had produced, found it full of thorns and thistles.  So he brought in woodcutters to destroy the garden utterly.  But as he looked among the thorns, he noticed a single rose-coloured Flower.  He took it, and smelt it, and his spirit found rest in it.
Said the king, 'For the sake of this Flower, the whole garden will be saved.'  (Leviticus Rabbah 23:3)


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli innovation to produce hundreds of automatic respirators a day
					

As respirators have become essential to deal with the complications of the coronavirus, the Israeli Air Force, Microsoft Israel R&D, and others have found a solution to avoid future shortages




					www.jpost.com
				




As respirators have become essential to deal with the complications of the coronavirus, First Robotics League, Microsoft Israel Research and Development, Ichilov Medical Center, Magen David Adom (MDA) and Unit 108 of the Air Force, have come together to find an innovative solution to avoid future shortages in Israel, and around the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli-designed mask creates ‘air curtain’ for those treating COVID-19
					

Developed by the Techion and Rambam Medical Center, face covering uses pump to filter air, protecting medical workers from droplets containing the coronavirus




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli High School Develops Robot to Help Protect Doctors from Coronavirus | United with Israel
					

Join the world's largest pro-Israel community with over 9 million members! By sharing biblical, historical and modern perspectives, we promote worldwide unity with the People, Country and Land of Israel. Join here –> https://unitedwithisrael.org




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*Medical Breakthrough In Israel: A Lung Was Removed From The Body Of A Cancer Patient, Cleaned And Returned*
In Beilinson Hospital, for the first time, a lung cancer patient went under surgery in which the tumor removed and the healthy lung returned to his body. "Cleaning" organs from tumors may change global coping with cancer

At the Beilinson Hospital in Petah Tikva, Israel, part of the Rabin Medical Centre, for the first time a lung cancer patient has undergone surgery in which his entire left lung was separated, taken from his body, the cancerous tumor it contained removed and the now-healthy lung reinstalled successfully back in his body to re-join its counterpart, through which the patient had continued to breathe during the extended operation, which took many hours.
This patient, who is in his 40s, had suffered a cancerous tumor which eventually blocked the main airway in his left lung, leading to its collapse.

At first, doctors thought there would be no choice but to permanently resection the damaged part of his lungs, as is usually done in such cases, which would expose him to serious risks until the hospital could find him a donor lung for a transplant.

With this new form of surgery, however, there is no need to wait for an organ transplant and, if successful, it can also allow a patient to return to the normal routines of life without damaging chemotherapy or radiation treatments.















						Medical breakthrough in Israel: a lung was removed from the body of a cancer patient, cleaned and returned
					

In Beilinson Hospital, for the first time, a lung cancer patient went under surgery in which the tumor removed and the healthy lung returned to his body.




					jewishbusinessnews.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

*So lets see now.  Who would like to condemn Israel for this one???*









						Israeli Coronavirus Treatment with 100 percent Survival Rate Given to US Patient | United with Israel
					

An American patient diagnosed with the coronavirus (COVID-19) has been given a treatment by Israeli-based Pluristem that, so far, has a 100 percent survival rate.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook and Israeli Tech Leaders Map Out Shifting Trends Amid Covid-19 | United with Israel
					

Facebook Israel and Tel Aviv-based Start-Up Nation Central held a webinar in which they discussed how Covid-19 is shaping digital health strategies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Tries to Clear the Air in Hospital Wards
					

A medical worker wearing a protective mask and suit treats patients suffering from coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in an intensive care …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New coronavirus test that is eight times faster can help locate asymptomatic carriers
					

The researchers determined that the key is to divide the samples into different pools. The planning and constructing of the pools and the way they mix the individual samples enables them to identify and follow up with those found positive for COVID-19 after far fewer tests than the norm.



					www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Airline Brings Precious COVID Cargo to Detroit — Detroit Jewish News
					

HoMedics overhauled its production process in China to produce protective gear for those on the front lines. Thanks to El Al, they arrived in Detroit.




					thejewishnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

MJB12741 said:


> *So lets see now.  Who would like to condemn Israel for this one???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Coronavirus Treatment with 100 percent Survival Rate Given to US Patient | United with Israel
> 
> 
> An American patient diagnosed with the coronavirus (COVID-19) has been given a treatment by Israeli-based Pluristem that, so far, has a 100 percent survival rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World



MJB12741 said:


> Hello!  Anybody home?


*(COMMENT)*

We are all here.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

Hamas-Run Health Ministry Admits Gazan Doctors Being Trained by Israel
					

The Hamas-run Health Ministry in the Gaza Strip has admitted that dozens of doctors from the Strip have been trained in recent weeks by Israeli doctors to deal with the Coronavirus (COVID-19) epidemic




					www.israellycool.com
				




The Hamas-run Health Ministry in the Gaza Strip has admitted that dozens of doctors from the Strip have been trained in recent weeks by Israeli doctors to deal with the Coronavirus (COVID-19) epidemic.


----------



## MJB12741

And what Palestinian thank you will the Pali's give to Israel for this one?









						Israel Helps Palestinians Prevent Coronavirus; Arabs Betray Them
					

It is worth noting that Egypt, which has a shared border with the Gaza Strip, did not send any test kits or disinfectant materials to the Palestinians living there. "After more than seventy years, Lebanon remains the country where Palestinian refugees




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Sheba Medical Center Joins Forces with America’s NIH to Battle COVID-19
					

Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer in Tel Aviv signed a historic “Emergency Agreement” with America’s renowned National Institute of Health (NIH) to conduct applied scientific and clinical res




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MJB12741

israel.announces coronavirus cure


----------



## MJB12741

__





						BREAKTHROUGH: Israeli scientists announce coronavirus vaccine three months away – Geller Report
					





					gellerreport.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Filter System Kills Corona Germs in Hospital Air | United with Israel
					

The new filtration and disinfection system can screen and target COVID-19 in the air.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli NGO Helps Americans During Coronavirus Pandemic | United with Israel
					

'This deployment will go on for months, because even if the curve flattens, there’s going to be a long tail of people still in need of food and financial help.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> israel.announces coronavirus cure


May it be as MJ says


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli invention turns tap water into antiviral solution - ISRAEL21c
					

It sounds like magic, but Bar-Ilan University researchers say the environmentally friendly disinfectant may be used daily to kill bacteria and viruses on all kinds of surfaces.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel Launches Contactless Booths For COVID-19 Testing
					

The booths can help carry out coronavirus tests without the need for protective equipment for the tester.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Hospitals Test Technion-Developed Anti-Viral Sticker To Add Protection To Surgical Masks
					

The nanotech "Maya" sticker that attaches to surgical masks is meant to enhance the containment of nanoparticles and effectively neutralize viruses as they touch the mask.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

nocamels.com/2020/04/israel-flytrex-drone-deliveries-essential-us-shoppers/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Self-Sterilizing Face Masks Kill Viruses and Microbes | United with Israel
					

Israeli Self-Sterilizing Face Masks Kills Viruses and Microbes These cutting-edge masks are resistant to bacteria and kill microbes and viruses using a low-level electric current.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Announces Breakthrough in Development of Coronavirus Antibody | United with Israel
					

Israeli scientists have made a significant breakthrough in the fight on the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic and have developed a potent antibody that attacks the virus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Shows 13 Nations' Air Forces How to Navigate Corona Crisis | United with Israel
					

The Israeli Air Force taught commanders how to keep pilots corona-free to remain prepared for conflicts during global health pandemics.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Self-Sterilizing Face Masks Kill Viruses and Microbes | United with Israel
					

Israeli Self-Sterilizing Face Masks Kills Viruses and Microbes These cutting-edge masks are resistant to bacteria and kill microbes and viruses using a low-level electric current.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Meet the Israeli startup making water drinkable again - ISRAEL21c
					

BlueGreen Water Technologies battles algal blooms that are devastating bodies of water around the globe in a cost-effective, planet-friendly way.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Scientists Develop 'Sniff Test' To Predict Recovery Of Unconsciousness Patients
					

The test, conducted by researchers from the Weizmann Institute at the Loewenstein Hospital Rehabilitation Center, observed how patients who were defined as unconscious reacted to smells.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New drug formula to be tested against resistant bacteria - ISRAEL21c
					

Hebrew University researchers use nanotechnology to fight superbugs that are infecting many Covid-19 patients.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Two Israeli Biomed Firms Nab FDA Approval For Separate COVID-19 Trials In US
					

Both RedHill BioPharma and Pluristem Therapeutics said they were given the green light for their imminent studies treating serious SARS CoV2 infections.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli-developed HIV drug shows promising results in curing covid-19
					

A trial of an Israeli-developed HIV drug on Coronavirus (COVID-19) patients in Congo, which began by chance, has achieved positive and promising results.




					www.jwire.com.au


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Mindful

Before World War I, for several centuries, Palestine had been a part of the Ottoman Empire. Palestine was so severely saturated in malaria, it was either uninhabitable in many areas or otherwise very thinly populated. Palestine was described by an officer with Allenby’s army as “one of the most highly malarious countries in the world” (Austen 1919). The disease had decimated the population to the point that Mark Twain in 1867 wrote on his visit to Palestine, “A desolation is here that not even imagination can grace with the pomp of life and action…We never saw a human being on the whole route” (Twain 1869).

In its 1876 Handbook for Palestine and Syria, the travel agent Thomas Cook and Son said of Palestine that “Above all other countries in the world, it is now a land of ruins. In Judea it is hardly an exaggeration to say that…for miles and miles there is no appearance of present life or habitation, except the occasional goatherd on the hillside, or gathering of women at the wells, there is hardly a hill-top of the many within sight which is not covered with the vestiges of some fortress or city of former ages” (Cook and Son 187



The tireless work undertaken by the Jews, which involved educating the Arab population, leading to their cooperation in the efforts.


And the false notion of a distinct “palestinian identity”


> Before WWI, several displaced *Muslim communities from other parts of the Ottoman Empire, such as Circassians (i.e., probably 1.5–2 million Muslim refugees from the Caucasus, Russia), Algerians, and Bosnians, were periodically introduced and resettled by the Ottoman Empire into the region, including into Palestine. Further, many Egyptians from the Egyptian Army that had invaded Palestine in the 1830s deserted and remained, and while they often maintained their own communities*, they received no assistance from the Ottoman Empire with resettlement and sometimes found it easier and more practical to attempt to merge with existing villages.
> 
> Lots to read:





> Draining the Swamps


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Create First 1-Minute Coronavirus Test | United with Israel
					

Researchers from Ben-Gurion University of the Negev developed the first coronavirus test of its kind capable of producing results in around 60 seconds.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Bone-Grafting Company Makes Breakthrough in Treatment for Coronavirus | United with Israel
					

Israeli company that grows bones makes surprise development of new drug that helps treat the severe respiratory problems of people with coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli EMT Donates Marrow to Save the Life of a Muslim Child in the US | United with Israel
					

'I realized the connection God made here--I am in Israel, an ultra-Orthodox Jew, and I saved the life of a Muslim boy in the United States,' said the bone marrow donor.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Israeli Innovations That Have Changed The World
11 Israeli Innovations That Changed the World


----------



## MartyNYC

Muslim physician and human rights activist Dr. Qanta Ahmed: Israel’s humanity is an example for the world Lessons From the IDF in Haiti: Opportunities in Global Health Diplomacy for the Muslim World

.


----------



## MartyNYC

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## MartyNYC

World Economic Forum: “Israel’s Lessons In Innovation”
From Israel's 'start-up nation', 4 lessons in innovation


----------



## MartyNYC

Top 80 Israeli Medical and Healthcare Startups 
Top 82 medical and healthcare startups in Israel


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


> Before World War I, for several centuries, Palestine had been a part of the Ottoman Empire. Palestine was so severely saturated in malaria, it was either uninhabitable in many areas or otherwise very thinly populated. Palestine was described by an officer with Allenby’s army as “one of the most highly malarious countries in the world” (Austen 1919). The disease had decimated the population to the point that Mark Twain in 1867 wrote on his visit to Palestine, “A desolation is here that not even imagination can grace with the pomp of life and action…We never saw a human being on the whole route” (Twain 1869).
> 
> In its 1876 Handbook for Palestine and Syria, the travel agent Thomas Cook and Son said of Palestine that “Above all other countries in the world, it is now a land of ruins. In Judea it is hardly an exaggeration to say that…for miles and miles there is no appearance of present life or habitation, except the occasional goatherd on the hillside, or gathering of women at the wells, there is hardly a hill-top of the many within sight which is not covered with the vestiges of some fortress or city of former ages” (Cook and Son 187
> 
> 
> 
> The tireless work undertaken by the Jews, which involved educating the Arab population, leading to their cooperation in the efforts.
> 
> 
> And the false notion of a distinct “palestinian identity”
> 
> 
> 
> Before WWI, several displaced *Muslim communities from other parts of the Ottoman Empire, such as Circassians (i.e., probably 1.5–2 million Muslim refugees from the Caucasus, Russia), Algerians, and Bosnians, were periodically introduced and resettled by the Ottoman Empire into the region, including into Palestine. Further, many Egyptians from the Egyptian Army that had invaded Palestine in the 1830s deserted and remained, and while they often maintained their own communities*, they received no assistance from the Ottoman Empire with resettlement and sometimes found it easier and more practical to attempt to merge with existing villages.
> 
> Lots to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining the Swamps
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Israel only blossomed under the hand of its rightful owner -- the Jewish People!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MartyNYC said:


> Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


This guy has been the most harmful president to the State of Israel.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli scientists develop corona-busting disinfectant that stays active - ISRAEL21c
					

Unlike chlorine bleach and similar surface disinfecting products, the new substances target the virus infection mechanism and remain active longer.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli embassy & Chabad organize donation of hundreds of aid packages to Nigerian needy
					

Donation was made in honor of Muslim Eid al-Fitr festival this weekend




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Researchers Create First 1-Minute Coronavirus Test | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Researchers from Ben-Gurion University of the Negev developed the first coronavirus test of its kind capable of producing results in around 60 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org



Incredible!  Israel's contributions to helping mankind are never ending.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Why does the son of Jesse tarry?


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MJB12741

Israel Biological Institute: Two drugs prove effective against corona | World Israel News
					

The Biological Institute said the two drugs that were tested led to a marked reduction in the replication of the coronavirus.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MJB12741

BRAVO ISRAEL!  From all the world.









						6 coronavirus vaccine developments from Israel to watch - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli companies and academies are working feverishly to invent effective inoculations against SARS-CoV-2.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming” 

“Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...” says an eBay executive...”The best-kept secret is we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contributions to helping mankind?









						Israeli Corona Patch Awarded Emergency Approval in US | United with Israel
					

Developed by G Medical in Israel, the Vital Signs Monitoring System allows medical staff to constantly monitor vital heart data for patients suffering from severe coronavirus symptoms.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Lifesaving Technology Prevents Drowning at Israeli Beaches | United with Israel
					

A cutting-edge Israeli system prevents drowning on the nation's pristine beaches.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MartyNYC

“Global Automobile Industry Turning To Israel”

Here's Why the Global Automobile Industry Is Turning to ... Israel?


----------



## MartyNYC

Israel Technology Capital Of The World 

What makes Israel the tech capital of the world? - CapX


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## MJB12741

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/ScienceTech/Pages/Israel-World-Innovation-Nation.aspx


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.



Never knew Bin Laden and the 19 Hi Jackers were Jewish.  . Another Moronic Response


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Donates Wheelchairs to Coronavirus-Stricken Ecuador
					

People walk on a street in Guayaquil, Ecuador, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic, May 20, 2020. Photo: Reuters / …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli’s crowdfunding effort seeks to save forests by buying a piece of them
					

Uri Shanas provides a platform for those wanting to help the environment, letting them vote on which parcel of threatened land should be purchased for preservation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Fearing coronavirus spike, some Arab gulf states turn to a longtime enemy: Israel
					

The coronavirus crisis has led to some tentative attempts at cooperation between Arab nations and Israel, which many of them do not recognize.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Congo's first 'Drive-Thru' COVID-19 testing facility established with MDA
					

MDA chief: 'We are happy to share knowledge... for the sake of saving human lives'




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel Donates Large Shipment of Medical Aid to the Philippines for Coronavirus Fight
					

The handover of the coronavirus aid. Photo: Civil Defense PH Twitter account. Israel donated a large shipment of medical supplies …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Iron Man’s hand: Technion gives prosthetic hands to children
					

The prosthetic limbs are printed using advanced 3D technology and given for free to children from Israel, the West Bank, Syria and Brazil.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Ventilator Device Stops Pneumonia from Killing Corona Patients | United with Israel
					

This Israeli-built system manages ventilator function, slashing the risk of deadly infections associated with the coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Arab commentator: Israel has made miracles happen out of the impossible, as the Arab world is mired in failure
Syrian Journalist Thaer Al-Nashef: Israel Does Not Groom Arab Dictators; Arab Societies Are Responsible for Their Own Fate


----------



## MJB12741

The Israeli Inventions That Lessen The Healthcare System’s Burden
					

Israeli innovation has been enlisted in the battle against Covid-19. Here are six technological inventions helping health personnel in their fight against the pandemic




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Muslim physician, human rights activist Dr. Qanta Ahmed: Freedom for Muslims in Israel is an example for Islamic world 

Muslim Physician: Israel an Inspiration to Islamic World


----------



## MJB12741

ElectroInk - The World’s First Electronic Ink For Commercial Printing
					

Benny Landa Indigo, HP Patented, electrically charged liquid ink for high-quality commercial digital printing was first invented and developed in …



					ex.most.gov.il


----------



## MJB12741

Incredible.  But true.  Bravo Israel!









						WATCH: Israelis Invent World's First In-Heart Micro-Computer | United with Israel
					

Heart failure patients can receive critical information about their condition with the world’s first in-heart sensor.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A baby with a congenital heart defect who was born 10 days ago in Cyprus to refugees from Syria, was transferred on Wednesday on an emergency flight to Israel to undergo a heart transplant at Sheba Medical Center in Tel Aviv.

“Lifesaving cooperation between Israel’s embassy in Cyprus and the Cypriot authorities!” tweeted Dan Poraz, Deputy Spokesman at Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

“What a great way to end the week with this heartwarming story from Cyprus,” tweeted Yuval Rotem, director-general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.



“We are proud to take part in this young boy’s road to recovery. We wish him and his family health and happiness,” he added.

Similar operations have been carried out by Israel in the past.

(full article online)









						Syrian Refugee Baby from Cyprus in Israel for Heart Transplant | United with Israel
					

'What a great way to end the week with this heartwarming story from Cyprus,' tweeted Yuval Rotem, director-general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sweet Disposition: DouxMatok’s Revolutionary Sugar Is Here To Change The Game
					

The company’s sugar reduction product, Incredo, can lower the amount of sugar present in a variety of foods from anywhere between 30-50 percent.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MeMed Receives CE Mark For Advanced Diagnostic Tech
					

The Israeli medical diagnostics company has received clearance for its pioneering diagnostic test MeMed BV and point-of-need platform MeMed Key.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Israeli method that could teach China to speak English - ISRAEL21c
					

Hebrew University artificial intelligence experts develop MagniLEARN for online personalized English lessons aimed at Chinese and Indian students.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli solutions to help you sleep soundly during difficult times - ISRAEL21c
					

Dozens of Israeli companies and labs are working on high-tech solutions to the sleep crisis. Here are a few of the most promising ones.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel Aerospace wins $350 million European special mission aircraft deal
					

Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has received a $350 million (£277 million) contract from a European country for special mission aircraft, the state-controlled company said on Monday.




					uk.reuters.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

10 technologies that will make our hospitals safer post-Covid - ISRAEL21c
					

From face-recognition surveillance and bacteria-proof bedding to air-filtration systems and personal robots, Israeli tech can march hospitals forward.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

From ocean waves to electricity: clean power for our planet - ISRAEL21c
					

Founded by a Chernobyl survivor, Israel’s Eco Wave Power is poised to install its unique technology on any coastline where waves swell at least half a meter.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Dr. Ritesh Malik: How Israelis have built one of the most advanced countries in the world


----------



## MartyNYC

Israel’s Technion Institute chosen to help New York become one of the most advanced cities in the world









						Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island
					

Cornell NYC Tech's $2 billion campus may be no more than a collection of architects' renderings, but preparations for the awaited applied sciences school have continued to progress behind the scenes.




					www.thirteen.org


----------



## MJB12741

Jerusalem A Rising Powerhouse For Israel's Tech Scene - Report
					

The Israeli capital's prospering tech ecosystem currently has 405 active companies, a 102 percent increase from 2012, according to Start-Up Nation Central.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Baha’i are persecuted throughout the Islamic world BUT safely have their world headquarters in Israel

Why is the Baha'i World Centre in Israel? - Baha'i Blog


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Covid Mask Doesn’t Hurt the Environment | United with Israel
					

Israeli Covid Mask Doesn’t Hurt the Environment Israelis developed the first antibacterial and antimicrobial face mask made from recycled materials.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Firewall for Computer Network Security
					

Gil Shwed Check Point Firewall-1 was the first product to offer an innovative technology to defend computer networks from penetration. …



					ex.most.gov.il


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hadassah team studied more than 700 blood samples from 80 patients who were admitted to the medical center during the first peak of the coronavirus outbreak in Israel. The results show that alpha defensin speeds up blood clot formation, which can cause pulmonary embolism, heart attacks and stroke. In addition, when blood clots form in the alveoli, whose function it is to exchange oxygen and carbon dioxide molecules to and from the bloodstream, this can lead to respiratory distress and eventually intubation.

(full article online)









						Hadassah doctors crack the cause of fatal corona blood clots
					

Hadassah researchers discovered that patients who form fatal blood clots have an increased level of alpha defensin protein in their blood.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli scientists develop self-disinfecting face mask
					

Technion submits US patent application, negotiates on mass production




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Birth of an Idea: Israeli Startup Uses Fertility Software to Fight COVID-19 | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv company Embryonics will use the artificial intelligence methods it uses to optimize IVF in the fight against the coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel donates wheelchairs to coronavirus-battered Ecuador
					

The donation was made by the Israeli Embassy in Ecuador, and was given to Jorge Yunda, mayor of Ecuador's capital city, Quito.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Microsoft: Israel is the technology capital of the world


----------



## MartyNYC

Israel helping to transform New York into one of the most advanced cities in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Breakthrough Paves the Way to Chemo-Free Cancer Treatment | United with Israel
					

Hebrew University researchers made a major breakthrough on the way to developing a drug to beat skin and liver cancer without chemotherapy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

New Generation Of Israeli Health Tech









						Healthy.io, maker of a 'medical selfie,' is part of the new generation of Israeli health-tech companies
					

How Israel's health-tech start-ups are bringing machine learning technology to the U.S. health-care system.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Former Israeli President Shimon Peres awarded US Medal of Freedom by Barack Obama for his “contribution to world peace” 

President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Syrian Refugee Baby Receives Emergency Heart Surgery in Israel | United with Israel
					

Israeli doctors operated on a month-old Syrian baby with a congenital heart defect in an effort to save the child's life.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Israeli brilliance helping to move New York into the future









						How the Metro Revolution Is Inventing the Future in New York
					

At a secret location high above Brooklyn, a pair of cameras steadily capture pictures of Manhattan every ten seconds, checking building “burps” (unexpected increases in emissions) in order to learn more about how New York City works. In shared space at Google’s office in SoHo graduate students...




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eilat pilots first smart air-conditioned bus station
					

World’s first smart air-conditioned bus station opens in Eilat, the station serving as a pilot for the rest of the country.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC

“One In Four Life Science Innovations Has Israeli Roots, Says Expert”

One in four life science innovations has Israeli roots, says expert


----------



## MJB12741

Israel says it reached deal with UAE to jointly fight coronavirus | World Israel News
					

The deal, if confirmed, would come despite recent warnings from UAE officials against Israel's planned extension of sovereignty in the Jordan Valley and parts of Judea and Samaria.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Bird E-Scooters Use Israeli Navigation Tech To Disrupt Micromobility Sector
					

Trailze is remapping the urban grid to create a safe and sustainable way for cyclists, scooter riders, delivery couriers and residents to move around cities.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Smart Israeli system keeps polluted air out of buildings - ISRAEL21c
					

Urecsys predicts the behavior of air pollution in the vicinity and automates the ventilation system to intake only when air is cleaner.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741

Taiwan Firm Sets Up $70M Program To Invest In Israeli Startups
					

25 Israeli startups were selected for the inaugural IP² LaunchPad which will provide companies with exposure to East Asian markets.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

India to use Israeli technology to disinfect public spaces for COVID-19
					

The new development disinfects surfaces from 100% of bacteria, viruses, molds and fungi, and remains active for a long time after being sprayed in a manner which is safe for the public.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli AI Diagnostics Firm Ibex To Roll Out Cancer Screening For NHS Patients In UK
					

Founded in 2014, Ibex develops clinical-grade, AI-based solutions that help pathologists detect and grade cancer in biopsies




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

Major Israeli Cancer Discovery: Treating Heart Problems Early a Key to Survival | United with Israel
					

Researchers at the Technion discovered that early diagnosis of heart problems in cancer patients could improve significantly the success of treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

13 Promising Covid Treatments Emerging from Israel | United with Israel
					

In parallel to vaccine research, there’s an urgent need for effective treatments for the respiratory disease caused by the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

The Israeli Inventions That Lessen The Healthcare System’s Burden
					

Israeli innovation has been enlisted in the battle against Covid-19. Here are six technological inventions helping health personnel in their fight against the pandemic




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Turn Ultrasound into Powerful Cancer-Fighting Weapon | United with Israel
					

A breakthrough ultrasound technique developed at Tel Aviv University to treat cancer may be applicable to Parkinson’s, Alzheimer’s and other diseases.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH: Israeli Doctor Discovers Secret to Reverse Aging | United with Israel
					

An Israeli doctor says his groundbreaking therapy not only stops aging, it actually reverses it.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

World's Top Hospital Uses Israeli Artificial Intelligence to Transform Care | United with Israel
					

The world famous Mayo Clinic is partnering with Israeli AI firm to help optimize hospital visits, reduce workload.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Autotalks Deploys Smart Traffic Signals in US City | United with Israel
					

Alpharetta, Georgia chooses the Israeli technology to provide safer, faster emergency vehicle response times.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Video Highlights Israel’s Role in Global Fight Against Coronavirus
					

Illustrative. Photo: Reuters / Amir Cohen. In a video published on Thursday, the Israeli Foreign Ministry highlighted the role the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Researchers Make Alcohol For Hand Sanitizer From Waste
					

The Tel Aviv University team is starting a pilot program using agricultural waste to make ethanol for an alcohol-based hand rub.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli IoT Firm Detects COVID-19 Outbreaks By Monitoring City Sewers
					

Kando says the initial results of a pilot program in Ashkelon showed traces of the coronavirus in the municipal sewage system.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Cholesterol Drug May Lessen COVID-19 Threat To That Of Common Cold - New Study
					

Early scientific research shows that an existing drug may lessen the dangers of the COVID-19 disease, downgrading it to the threat of a common cold.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

10 ways Israeli scientists are improving corona testing - ISRAEL21c
					

From point-of-care kits to mass sampling and breath analysis, Israelis are inventing faster, more accurate tests that could finally let us get to grips with corona.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli AI Diagnostics Firm Ibex Detects Cancer Using Advanced Algorithms
					

Ibex Medical Analytics' AI-powered technology helps pathologists detect and grade cancer in biopsies.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

A revolutionary new early warning system for earthquakes - ISRAEL21c
					

An Israeli startup is aiming to transform earthquake early warning, with a new seismic algorithm and sensor network that can be put in place cheaply, anywhere in the world.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel gifts medical supplies to Province 2
					

Israel gifts medical supplies to Province 2




					thehimalayantimes.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Joint Israeli-Palestinian effort donates water generator to Gaza hospital
					

The third water generator donation was made on behalf of joint cooperation between Israeli and Palestinian entities, and was donated to Gaza's second largest hospital.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Relief, NeuroRx say emergency treatment with RLF-100 helps critically ill Covid patients
					

Critically ill COVID-19 patients recovered rapidly from respiratory failure after three days of treatment with RLF-100, a therapy granted fast-track designation in the United States, two drug companies said on Sunday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's worldly contribution in helping others?








						World's Top Hospital Uses Israeli Artificial Intelligence to Transform Care | United with Israel
					

The world famous Mayo Clinic is partnering with Israeli AI firm to help optimize hospital visits, reduce workload.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ministers said to ease weekend virus rules, back resumption of air travel
					

Coronavirus cabinet meeting reportedly sees Netanyahu clash with virus czar over lockdowns




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Israel offers assistance to Lebanon following Beirut blast
					

Israel turns to Lebanon through international elements and offers assistance in the wake of the blast in Beirut.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Team in India Successfully Completes Phase in Quest for Rapid Diagnosis Solution for COVID-19
					

The four tech systems being tested are the Corona voice test, breathalyzer test based on terahertz waves, isothermal test, and polyamine acids test.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Surgeons Remove 'Disappearing' Bullet Lodged in Arab Boy’s Brain | United with Israel
					

'It’s quite remarkable,' says pediatric neurosurgeon Dr. Guy Elor. 'Two days after the surgery, the boy is eating, talking and moving his limbs.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Surgeons Remove 'Disappearing' Bullet Lodged in Arab Boy’s Brain | United with Israel
					

'It’s quite remarkable,' says pediatric neurosurgeon Dr. Guy Elor. 'Two days after the surgery, the boy is eating, talking and moving his limbs.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

__





						WATCH: A Message to the People of Lebanon
					

On today's Fireside Chat, I discuss the tragic explosion in Beirut and its aftermath




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Mindful

*Beirut synagogue appears to suffer only minor damage from deadly blast*
AUGUST 7, 2020 9:48 AM





A view of the Maghen David Synagogue in Beirut, Lebanon in 2010. (Joseph Eid/AFP via Getty Images)

JTA) — A photograph said to be of Beirut’s only synagogue shows minor damage to the interior of the 95-year-old building from a blast this week in the city.

The image of the Maghen Abraham Synagogue appeared Thursday on the page of a Facebook group called the Lebanese Jewish Community Council. Lebanon has no organized Jewish community and very few Jewish residents, if any.









						Quick Reads Archive - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					






					www.jta.org


----------



## MJB12741

"Blessed are the peacemakers."  Thank you Israel & UAE.








						Historic Announcement: Israel Establishes Official Ties with United Arab Emirates | United with Israel
					

'Huge breakthrough today,' tweeted President Donald Trump on Thursday. 'Historic Peace Agreement between our two GREAT friends, Israel and the United Arab Emirates!'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Great news.  Looks like Bahrain & Oman may be next to come on board recognizing Israel for peace in the Middle East.  Yes.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						Bahrain appears to be next in line to recognize Israel | World Israel News
					

Unnamed sources say Bahrain and Oman will recognize Israel, putting nail in the coffin of the Saudi-led Arab peace initiative.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


> *Beirut synagogue appears to suffer only minor damage from deadly blast*
> AUGUST 7, 2020 9:48 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the Maghen David Synagogue in Beirut, Lebanon in 2010. (Joseph Eid/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> JTA) — A photograph said to be of Beirut’s only synagogue shows minor damage to the interior of the 95-year-old building from a blast this week in the city.
> 
> The image of the Maghen Abraham Synagogue appeared Thursday on the page of a Facebook group called the Lebanese Jewish Community Council. Lebanon has no organized Jewish community and very few Jewish residents, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Reads Archive - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jta.org


Beautiful shul.  Back in 1984, there were less than 200 Jewish residents in Lebanon; even if there were one Jewish soul still there today, it is time for him or her to come home.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel starts clinical trial of plasma-derived Covid drug - ISRAEL21c
					

12 patients are receiving Kamada’s immunoglobulin for coronavirus disease; so far, three patients were well enough to go home from the hospital.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tuberculosis immunization may lessen Covid-19 illness - ISRAEL21c
					

‘Our findings suggest that exploring BCG vaccine protocols in the context of the current pandemic could be worthwhile,’ say Israeli scientists.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Small Trial For COVID-19 Antibody Drug Gets Flying Start In Jerusalem
					

Hadassah hospital gave 3 people a new drug from antibodies from people who previously had coronavirus; they are all now home after an ‘astonishing’ recovery.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Teen Entrepreneurs Brainstorm COVID-19 Tech Solutions In Quarantine Bootcamp
					

Israeli NGO Unistream aims to close Israel's socioeconomic gap, by educating teens from the periphery and training them in entrepreneurship and innovation.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The robots inside your belly - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel’s PillCam revolutionized GI imaging, and now others are following that success with other noninvasive solutions that journey through the body.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Nestlé, Israel's Epitomee Medical Partner To Develop Weight Loss Capsule
					

The US nutritional science leader and the Israeli bio-medical firm have announced an agreement to commercialize a weight loss and metabolic health product.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Innovation: Africa designs Energy Box for off-grid schools - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel-based nonprofit uses all Israeli technologies to bring solar, water and agricultural advances to rural Africa.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Experimental Alzheimer's Drug May Help Kids With Autism, Says Leading Israeli Neuroscientist
					

A new study headed by Prof. Illana Gozes of Tel Aviv University sheds light on the effects of ADNP syndrome, a condition on the autism spectrum.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

AEYE Health's Simple Eye Scan To Diagnose, Prevent Avoidable Blindness
					

The Israeli startup, with offices in NY and Tel Aviv, is on a mission to create a new, more accessible and improved standard for retinal screening process.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

It's about time.  No more "land for peace" with the Palestinians.  Even the Arab countries agree.  What now Palis?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.








						UAE deal signals end to 'land for peace,' says Netanyahu | World Israel News
					

'The concept of peace through withdrawal and weakness has passed from the world,' said the Israeli prime minister.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Mindful

WASHINGTON (JTA) — Merav Ben-David, an environmental scientist at the University of Wyoming who was born and raised in Israel, is the Democratic candidate for the US Senate in Wyoming.
Ben-David, who had the backing of leading Democratic Party figures in the state, won 44% of the vote Tuesday in a three-way primary.
Now, the 61-year-old professor who speaks with a thick Israeli accent faces an uphill battle in a state that is the most Republican in the nation. She will face off against Cynthia Lummis, who used to represent Wyoming in the US House of Representatives, in November’s general election.

In an interview earlier this month with the Jewish Telegraphic Agency, Ben-David said she thought the coronavirus pandemic created an opportunity for her message about the need to transition to an economy that is less reliant on fossil fuels to resonate. About half of Wyoming’s revenue comes from oil and gas and industries associated with them.









						Merav Ben-David, an Israeli-American scientist, wins Wyoming's Democratic Senate primary - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Ben-David faces an uphill battle in the general election.




					www.jta.org


----------



## MJB12741

YEA!








						Israel Can Produce 15 Million Doses of Corona Vaccine, Announces Biological Institute | United with Israel
					

'We didn’t take any shortcuts, we took the long path, so we have validation that the vaccine is efficient and safe,' Professor Shmuel Shapira of Israel’s Institute for Biological Research told the Knesset.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

‘$1 Trillion Opportunity’: Israel Touts Arab Investment in Israeli Desert-Based Technologies | United with Israel
					

Excitement growing as Israelis, Arabs see huge potential in upcoming peace agreement with United Arab Emirates.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

1-second Covid spit test shown 95% accurate so far - ISRAEL21c
					

Newsight’s spectral technology, currently being tried on patients at Sheba Medical Center, could revolutionize SARS-CoV-2 testing across the world.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Novel COVID-19 Breath Test Detects Disease With 92% Accuracy In Trial
					

The coronavirus breathalyzer was developed by a team led by award-winning scientist Professor Hossam Haick and Dr. Yoav Broza of the Technion.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Anti-Viral Protective Stickers For Surgical Masks Go Into Mass Production
					

The 'Maya' nanosheet adhesive for medical masks was developed by a Technion team to offer extra protection to medical staff treating coronavirus patients.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tech2Peace Brings Together Palestinians, Israelis Through Tech and Dialogue Workshops
					

Founded by a group of tech professionals and peacemakers, Tech2Peace gathers Israelis and Palestinians for sessions on tech, entrepreneurship, and peace.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The new GPS for lung cancer diagnosis - ISRAEL21c
					

Body Vision Medical offers real-time navigation platform for early-stage lung cancer diagnostics and treatment.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Offers At-Home Pregnancy Ultrasounds With Handheld Device
					

The PulseNmore telemedicine device allows pregnant women to perform ultrasound scans without leaving the comfort of their homes.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

Peace deal bearing fruit: Israel, UAE agree to cooperate in corona fight | World Israel News
					

The ministers agreed to appoint a representative responsible for relations between the two countries, specifically regarding the fight against COVID-19.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is sending a delegation of firefighters to California Sunday morning to assist in managing a wave of wildfires, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs announced Friday.

The mission, expected to remain in California for approximately two weeks, will include officers and firefighters from Israel’s Fire and Rescue Services, rescue and forest fire experts, and a Foreign Ministry representative.

The Foreign Ministry organized the departure of the mission and coordinated its operations with the American authorities through the Israeli consulate in San Francisco. The Fire and Rescue Services Commissioner is leading the consolidation of the mission, as well as its operations at the fire sites.

(full article online)









						Israel to Send Fire Relief Mission to California | United with Israel
					

'The departure of a relief mission to the US and Israel’s rapid mobilization is representative of the close friendship between our nations,' said Gabi Ashkenazi.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Coronavirus vaccine: Israel claims 'excellent vaccine in hand', set to start human trials | World News - Times of India
					

Middle East News: Israel on Thursday claimed that it already has in hand an "excellent" vaccine against the coronavirus pandemic, but it has to go through regulatory pr




					timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel’s NoTraffic improves traffic flow in Phoenix - ISRAEL21c
					

AI-based autonomous traffic management platform installed at Greater Phoenix intersections.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Telemedicine Startup K Health Delivers Personalized Care Virtually
					

K Health has become one of the leading companies in telehealth, offering patients access to affordable, personalized care through an app.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Viz.ai Uses AI, Deep Learning To Detect Source Of Stroke In Seconds
					

Viz.ai's technology automatically detects early signs of large vessel occlusion (LVO) strokes and alerts physicians.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's RealView Looks To Revolutionize Medical Imaging With Live Holography
					

RealView developed the Holoscope-i, the world’s first medical holographic system that provides spatially accurate 3D in-air holograms of organs.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Urban Aeronautics To Develop Emergency Response Flying Vehicle With Hatzolah Air
					

Urban Aeronautics and Hatzolah Air, based in the US, will develop the Israeli company's CityHawk flying vehicle for emergency services.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

This Israeli startup mimics mangroves, coral and oysters to create protective seawalls | Greenbiz
					

The 2020 Ray of Hope winner, ECOncrete, helps concrete structures become stronger, have a longer service life and better cope with extreme weather events and rising seas.




					www.greenbiz.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

UK’s Barts Health to use Israeli tech to flag patients at risk for colon cancer
					

One of the largest National Health Service providers in Britain turns to Medial EarlySign software studies routine clinical data to predict and prioritize individuals at high risk




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Technion, IAI develop unique nano-satellite receiver for distress signals
					

The satellites will be used to receive signals from Earth and to calculate the location of the transmission source for rescue purposes.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

WONDERFUL NEWS
!‘This is a Historic Day,’ Netanyahu Beams as El Al Flight Lands in UAE


----------



## MJB12741

Shofar blasts sound in Abu Dhabi as UAE Jews join Israeli delegation for morning prayers | World Israel News
					

'By coming to establish relations between Israel and the UAE, we draw inspiration from our common patriarch and forge a new path,' said Meir Ben-Shabbat, head of the Israeli delegation.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

Great move for peace in Middle East.









						Israel, UAE sign first economic agreement, block terror funds | World Israel News
					

Israel, UAE sign first agreement on finance, including blocking funds for terror




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Technion develops mapping system to assist blind in navigating cities
					

While similar solutions do exist in the marketplace today, the research surrounding said solutions is currently limited in scope from where it needs to be.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Beautiful Example’: California Governor Praises Israeli Firefighters Who Battled Wildfires | United with Israel
					

Gavin Newsom said, 'Mutual aid is a beautiful example of people from all backgrounds and communities coming together to help one another.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Fabulous news for Middle East peace.








						UAE Crown Prince wants to visit Israel, senior official says | World Israel News
					

'The sky is the limit for our relations,' al Nuaimi said.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

And here comes Honduras to improve relations & relocate their embassy to Jerusalem.  








						Diplomatic Victory: Honduras Advances Jerusalem Embassy Move | United with Israel
					

The planned move was delayed by the coronavirus pandemic, but will get underway with the expected arrival of an Israeli ambassador in the coming days, says Honduran Foreign Minister Lisandro Rosales Banegas.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Now here comes Serbia moving their embassy to Jerusalem & Muslim Kosovo normalizing relations with Israel.  








						Kosovo makes history: First Muslim country to open embassy in Jerusalem | World Israel News
					

'Kosovo will be the first majority-Muslim country to open an embassy in Jerusalem,' declared Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

And here comes another country.  All working with Israel for a better world.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						Malawi to open embassy in Jerusalem, making it first African country in Israel's capital | World Israel News
					

'Looking forward to continue advancing with your government this important goal and our relations,' said Oded Joseph, Israel's ambassador to Malawi.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

More good news for Israel helping to make a better world.  And the Arab league.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!









						Slap in the Face: Arab League Rejects Palestinian Condemnation of Israel-UAE Peace Deal | United with Israel
					

The Arab League rebuffed the Palestinians' demand that it condemn Israel's peace agreement with the United Arab Emirates.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

New Israeli Corona Treatment Brings Relief in 24-48 Hours | United with Israel
					

Israeli drug company says symptoms improved in 11 of 12 patients treated with the new immune-globulin therapy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Peace in the Middle East now happening between Israel & the Arab countries despite Palestinian objections.








						Netanyahu, Trump float Sudan, Oman as next potential partners to join peace train | World Israel News
					

Netanyahu and Trump want to expand the circle of countries normalizing relations with Israel.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Saving endangered sea turtles - ISRAEL21c
					

Watch this heartwarming video about efforts to protect and preserve two endangered sea turtle species that lay their eggs on Mediterranean beaches.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's Weizmann Institute, UAE University To Collaborate On AI Research
					

The Weizmann Institute and the Mohamed bin Zayed University of Artificial Intelligence signed a deal for joint research on AI.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

This AI diagnoses Covid from your sex, age and address - ISRAEL21c
					

EDAS method detects specific respiratory pathogens using patented algorithms based on epidemiology and demography, and no testing equipment.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Early Results For COVID-19 Trial With Antibody Drug Show 90% Improvement Rate
					

The trial involves 12 hospitalized but non-ventilated COVID-19 patients with pneumonia; 11 of them have been discharged, Kamada says.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli tech will help reshape world after pandemic - ISRAEL21c
					

Start-Up Nation Central report predicts Israel will be a world leader in digital solutions transforming health, education and welfare.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's Sheba Hospital, Texas’ Houston Methodist To Collaborate On Innovation, Training
					

Israel's Sheba Medical Center and Texas' Houston Methodist will work together on medical innovation and training of healthcare professionals.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli NGO mourns destruction of refugee camp they helped build - ISRAEL21c
					

For five years IsraAID has been helping Syrian, Iraqi and Afghani refugees in Lesbos. This week the camp burned down, and 12,000 are homeless.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJ, sweet and healthy New Year!  Have not seen Roudy, and Aris2.  Hope they are well


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJ, sweet and healthy New Year!  Have not seen Roudy, and Aris2.  Hope they are well


And a L'shana Tova to you too regardless of whatever religion you may be.  And don't forget the apples & honey.

Customs and Symbols of Rosh Hashanah
*Apples* and *honey*: One of the most popular Rosh Hashanah customs involves eating apple slices dipped in honey, sometimes after saying a special prayer. Ancient Jews believed apples had healing properties, and the honey signifies the hope that the new year will be sweet.


----------



## MJB12741

Here is a beauty on Israel & predominantly Muslim countries helping to make a better world.  Perhaps someday, somehow, even the Palestinians will want peace.   LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!









						PA official names five countries set to establish ties with Israel | World Israel News
					

Following success of Abraham Accords, talks apparently underway with Oman, Sudan, the Comoros, Djibouti and Mauritania




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

Good News Israel: Israeli Firm Develops Antibody for Alzheimer's, Startup Makes Painless Bandage, and More! | United with Israel
					

Israeli startup makes headway in Alzheimer's research; Inteligels develops wound covering that could be removed painlessly, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's special agriculture program aims to create a better world
					

Israeli program turns students from developing countries into agricultural and economic powerhouses.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

Why should Israel care to save Palestinian lives so they can be thanked with rocket missiles?  Wake up  you Zionists.  Treat the Palis like their Arab brothers do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						Israel Helps Palestinians Prevent Coronavirus; Arabs Betray Them | Christians United for Israel
					

While Israel is working overtime with Palestinians to curb and prevent the spread of the coronavirus, the Arab states appear to be doing what they do best when it comes […]




					www.cufi.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→ MJB12741, et al,


MJB12741 said:


> Why should Israel care to save Palestinian lives so they can be thanked with rocket missiles?  Wake up  you Zionists.  Treat the Palis like their Arab brothers do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Helps Palestinians Prevent Coronavirus; Arabs Betray Them | Christians United for Israel
> 
> 
> While Israel is working overtime with Palestinians to curb and prevent the spread of the coronavirus, the Arab states appear to be doing what they do best when it comes […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cufi.org


*(COMMENT)*

Israel is trying to make it a "Better World."  They care about the Arab Palestinians because that is a necessary element to making a "Better World."  To do the opposite would show that there is no difference in mentality.

The Israelis help others in their struggles and challenges throughout life.  It is one of their core beliefs (I think).




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s PregnanTech creates silicone ring to help halt premature births
					

The ring, which looks similar to a bottle cap with a hole, clasps onto the cervix and keeps it elongated and closed even with contractions; clinical trial underway




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shade-giving fabric that lights up at night nets Israeli int’l prize
					

Anai Green, one of four women to win second annual Women4Climate Tech Challenge, has designed a fabric that incorporates solar PV cells




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel–Arab peace accord fuels hope for surge in scientific collaboration
					

Space, water, food security and archaeology present opportunities for joint research as United Arab Emirates and Bahrain end boycott of Israel.




					www.nature.com


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Innovative Israeli breakthrough could herald great news for critical corona patients | World Israel News
					

As coronavirus again rears its ugly head across the globe, Hadassah Medical Center scored a clinical success.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israel, UAE foreign ministers to meet in Germany to advance peace agreement | World Israel News
					

The foreign ministers of Israel and the United Arab Emirates will meet in Germany on Tuesday, Reuters reports.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Mindful

National Library of Israel.

"The Undertaking" by Louise Glück
The darkness lifts, imagine, in your lifetime.
There you are - cased in clean bark you drift
through weaving rushes, fields flooded with cotton.
You are free. The river films with lilies,
shrubs appear, shoots thicken into palm. And now
all fear gives way: the light
looks after you, you feel the waves' goodwill
as arms widen over the water; Love
the key is turned. Extend yourself -
it is the Nile, the sun is shining,
everywhere you turn is luck.

Congratulation to Jewish-American poet Louise Elizabeth Glück, who was announced today as the recipient of the Nobel Prize in Literature for the year 2020!
Mazel Tov!

"The Undertaking" appeared in her 1975 collection, "The House on Marshland". You can find many works by Louise Glück at the National Library of Israel, here: https://tinyurl.com/y4t6mlac
Photo: Louise Glück in 1977.


----------



## MJB12741

In all fairness, what are some of the Palestinian contributions in helping to make a better world?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


> National Library of Israel.
> 
> "The Undertaking" by Louise Glück
> The darkness lifts, imagine, in your lifetime.
> There you are - cased in clean bark you drift
> through weaving rushes, fields flooded with cotton.
> You are free. The river films with lilies,
> shrubs appear, shoots thicken into palm. And now
> all fear gives way: the light
> looks after you, you feel the waves' goodwill
> as arms widen over the water; Love
> the key is turned. Extend yourself -
> it is the Nile, the sun is shining,
> everywhere you turn is luck.
> 
> Congratulation to Jewish-American poet Louise Elizabeth Glück, who was announced today as the recipient of the Nobel Prize in Literature for the year 2020!
> Mazel Tov!
> 
> "The Undertaking" appeared in her 1975 collection, "The House on Marshland". You can find many works by Louise Glück at the National Library of Israel, here: https://tinyurl.com/y4t6mlac
> Photo: Louise Glück in 1977.
> 
> View attachment 398670


Bellow, Singer, Brodsky, Dylan, and Gluck.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel’s military inclusion program inspires US Corps of Honor - ISRAEL21c
					

Chairman of the US President’s Committee for People with Intellectual Disabilities plans to implement revolutionary program based on Israel's successful model.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

SeeTrue cuts risky airport security time with AI software - ISRAEL21c
					

Airport security wait times could be reduced by a third, thanks to a new technology developed in Israel.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Amazing spinal surgery done with patient fully awake - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli surgeons pioneer procedure for repairing vertebral fractures without general anesthesia.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

This emergency response tech may just save your life in a shooting - ISRAEL21c
					

New Gabriel device detects gunshots, points first responders to the scene and mitigates crises in schools and places of worship.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Diagnostic Robotics Brings AI Triage, Prediction System To Brown University Health Center
					

Diagnostic Robotics' system aims to alleviate strained health budgets and workforces by optimizing patient navigation.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Neuroscientist's New Alzheimer's Treatment To Head For Clinical Trial
					

If the Alzheimer's treatment is successful, it could be a game-changer for the disorder, modifying its course and preventing its progression.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New Antibody Cocktail May Provide COVID-19 Immunity For Months, Say Israeli Scientists
					

A team of Israeli researchers have isolated six antibodies that work in combination to target the coronavirus and neutralize it.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Covid Masks Go Science Fiction with Nanotechnology
					

From the blog of Bernard Brode at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Saving Lives from COVID-19 - Sheba Medical Center
					

The research and development unit of the Israeli Defense Ministry has engaged in a powerful war against a new type of enemy.




					www.shebaonline.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel & India working together.  A win for the entire world.









						WATCH: Israeli, Indian Scientists Developing Game-Changing Corona Test | United with Israel
					

Thanks to collaboration between India and Israel, a 30-second Covid-19 test could soon be available that would allow the skies to open!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						'Giant steps': Netanyahu hails 7 agreements signed in Bahrain | World Israel News
					

The prime minister 'welcomed the first flight from Israel to Bahrain,' and said that it was a 'continuation of the breakthrough toward peace,' according to an official statement.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

Is there anyone who disagrees that Israel working with the Arab countries for peace is not helping to make a better world?


----------



## MJB12741

Peace with Israel.  And the big winner is------








						Sudan’s leader: Israel deal make us 'more winners than any other party' | World Israel News
					

Burhan said both deals will open the door for Sudan to be integrated into the world financial and political system.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

More wonderful news for Middle East peace with Israel.








						WATCH: 'People Are All Excited Here' About Peace With Israel, Says Bahraini Journalist | United with Israel
					

Leading Bahraini journalist discusses the mood in Bahrain since the recent signing of the Abraham Accords and her own perspective on this development.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

INCREDIBLE.  Check this out.








						WATCH: Israeli firm’s pathogen-killing lighting may spell end for Covid-19 | World Israel News
					

Israeli company Juganu has launched its new circadian lighting system designed to inactivate bacteria and viruses, Calcalist reports.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Mindful

Rabbi Sacks' towering intellect, eloquence and erudition made him one of our generation’s greatest spokesperson. He was also a great Jewish leader.









						Rabbi Jonathan Sacks: A Personal Tribute - aish.com
					

Rabbi Sacks' towering intellect, eloquence and erudition made him one of our generation’s greatest ambassadors. He was also a great Jewish leader.




					www.aish.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's Vocalis, Mayo Clinic To Work On Voice-Based Test For Medical Conditions
					

Vocalis Health and the Mayo Clinic will develop new voice-based tools to screen and detect conditions, starting with Pulmonary Hypertension.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

INCREDIBLE!








						'A GREAT MIRACLE': Rambam Hospital Develops New Cure for Parkinson's Tremors | United with Israel
					

Rambam Medical Center in Israel is using new, cutting-edge treatment to control tremors from Parkinson's and other illnesses, with great success!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Announces Second Astronaut Ever is Heading to Space | United with Israel
					

Eitan Steva will help 'crack the secrets of the universe,' said Israeli President Reuven Rivlin.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

*It's a win win!*








						UAE Crown Prince, Israel's President Rivlin exchange invitiations | World Israel News
					

Israeli and the UAE dignitaries invite each other for their first official state visits following the establishment of diplomatic relations.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Food Tech Startup Zero Egg Raises $5M For Vegan Egg Substitute
					

The company made its US debut last month, offering its plant-based egg replacement to food service operators and manufacturers.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Researchers Develop AI Tech To Detect Early Signs Of Suicide Risk
					

The suicide risk detection tech is based on the automatic text analysis of social network content via machine learning and NLP algorithms.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Aleph Farms Looks To Take Its Lab-Grown Meat Production To Space
					

Israel's Aleph Farms wants to launch slaughter-free steak production in extraterrestrial environments with a new program dubbed Aleph Zero.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

How a remote control could end loneliness for seniors - ISRAEL21c
					

Uniper Care promotes an active lifestyle and preventive care at home with a simple-to-use remote control hooked up to the TV.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Keep track of your health by simply peeing as usual - ISRAEL21c
					

Olive Diagnostics plans on monitoring people’s health and sending out alerts even before symptoms arrive.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Study shows hyperbaric oxygen can reverse the aging process - ISRAEL21c
					

High-pressure oxygen treatments are found to reverse two major cellular processes associated with aging and its illnesses.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

How Israeli Tech Protects The World’s Most Scarce, Essential Resource: Water
					

Israeli company BlueGreen Water Technologies is treating lakes and other bodies of water worldwide for harmful algae blooms.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

NOBEL PEACE PRIZE AWARD!

Netanyahu nominated for Nobel Peace Prize (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Kill Cancer Cells with Genetic Editing Technology | United with Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→ MJB12741,, et al,


MJB12741 said:


> NOBEL PEACE PRIZE AWARD!
> 
> Netanyahu nominated for Nobel Peace Prize (worldisraelnews.com)


*(COMMENT)*

Amazing.   Simply Amazing_*!*_

 I wonder what the ICC and the ICJ will do if PM Netanyahu receives a Nobel*?*





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
> ⁜→ MJB12741,, et al,
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOBEL PEACE PRIZE AWARD!
> 
> Netanyahu nominated for Nobel Peace Prize (worldisraelnews.com)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Amazing.   Simply Amazing_*!*_
> 
> I wonder what the ICC and the ICJ will do if PM Netanyahu receives a Nobel*?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


LMAO!  Yep, up the creek without a paddle.  Kinda like Hamas & the PA.


----------



## Mindful

Aliyah and Integration Minister Pnina Tamano-Shata is set to travel to Ethiopia on Saturday night in preparation for the immigration to Israel of some 2,000 members of the Falash Mura community by February 2021.

Tamano-Shata will spend the next week in Ethiopia to help prepare for the influx of immigrants, and two flights with an estimated 500 people will fly back with the minister to Israel on December 3.

This wave of immigration is part of the minister’s broader plan to bring all remaining members of the community who meet the government requirements for immigration to Israel by 2023, thought to number between 8,000 to 9,000 people.









						Aliyah Minister to fly to Ethiopia to prepare new Falash Mura immigration
					

The immigration of 2,000 members of the Falash Mura community was approved by the government in September.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

In the words of Bob Dylan, "The times, they are a changing."
Netanyahu Greets Historic First Commercial Flight from UAE to Israel | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel's achievements in helping to make a better world.

Israeli Diabetes Breakthrough: First-Ever Insulin Pill Starts Final Trials | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Check out this wonderful Middle East news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

First-ever Jewish school to open in Dubai (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## Mindful

Those bloody Zionists and their ‘genocide’ of the Palestinian people!...

Despite a long and tense relationship with the Palestinians, Israel will reportedly allocate 3-4 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines to the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


----------



## MJB12741

Mindful said:


> Those bloody Zionists and their ‘genocide’ of the Palestinian people!...
> 
> Despite a long and tense relationship with the Palestinians, Israel will reportedly allocate 3-4 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines to the West Bank and Gaza Strip.



Oh just great.  Leave it to those Zionists to once again provoke the Palestinians into sending Israel rocket missiles for a thank you.  Seriously, when will Israel ever learn to treat the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers have done & still do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli company Bizzabo raises $138 million amid demand for event softwar - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 Israeli creations get showcased in TIME’s 100 Best Inventions for 2020
					

Smart beehive, folding booster seat, shrinking electric car, AR headset, sweeter sugar, medical data miner said to change how 'we live, work, play and think about what’s possible'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv’s Zencity wins international award for ‘pioneering’ smart city project
					

Startup uses AI to help local governments make data-driven decisions based on communities’ needs; Smart City Expo World Congress prize was in Governance and Economy category




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Hosts Female Diplomats From Arab Nations to Discuss Equality in Diplomacy | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Medical Team Aiding Covid Battle in Northern Italy | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Aid Delegation Works Round-the-Clock in Hurricane-Struck Honduras | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Honduran president thanks Israel for post-hurricane rescue unit's work (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israel-Arab Peace Deals Celebrated at Eilat Music Festival | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Except for the Palestinians, peace in the Middle East is becoming a reality.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Netanyahu celebrates ties with Morocco: 'This will be a very warm peace' (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Here comes yet another one working for a Middle East peace with Israel.  Bravo!
ps://worldisraelnews.com/israel-bhutan-establish-formal-relations/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Locust Slayers Train Ethiopians to Save Crops
					

A locust. Israeli researchers at Tel Aviv University have designed a small robot inspired by the insects. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In hurricane-ravaged Honduras, IDF provides hope for villagers amid catastrophic destruction
					

Ministry of Defense representative Amir Shalom describes the seven-day mission by an Israeli delegation to assist the Central American country in the wake of two Category 4 hurricanes.




					www.jns.org


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> In hurricane-ravaged Honduras, IDF provides hope for villagers amid catastrophic destruction
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defense representative Amir Shalom describes the seven-day mission by an Israeli delegation to assist the Central American country in the wake of two Category 4 hurricanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org


All over the world Israel sends delegations to help others in dire need.  Mitzvahs from Israel are never ending.


----------



## Lee Edwin




----------



## Lee Edwin




----------



## Lee Edwin




----------



## MJB12741

Morocco, Israel promise to open diplomatic missions in two weeks (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

US-Israel Foundation To Invest Over $7M In 8 New Clean Energy Projects
					

The investment will run under the BIRD Energy program with a total value of $17.4 million in sectors such as energy storage.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Indian Auto Firm To Use UBQ Waste Conversion Material In Auto Parts
					

Israel's UBQ Materials will partner with the automotive giant to implement UBQ's thermoplastic substitute in the manufactured auto parts.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tech On The High Seas: Windward Taps AI To Mitigate Maritime Risks, Fuel Trade
					

Israeli company Windward uses AI and behavior analytics to help companies and authorities stay safe at sea.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Lab-Cultured Breast Milk: Israeli Startup Races To Do It First
					

Israeli startup Bio Milk is developing cultured milk in the lab that is 'as close as what nature has to offer.'




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Launches 'Warm Peace' with Morocco During Official Visit | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

The World's Top Tech Firms Turn to Israel - SNC - Haaretz Labels


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In-office blood test results in six minutes - ISRAEL21c
					

PixCell Medical is determined to succeed where Theranos failed.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

How to green the planet by hiring people with disabilities - ISRAEL21c
					

Unique social business solves two major problems: electronic waste and underemployment of people with special needs.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741

11 Israeli Inventions That Have Changed The World For The Better (interestingengineering.com)


----------



## MJB12741

OUTSTANDING!  Check this out.
Israeli Doctors Perform First Robotic Knee Replacement in Galilee | United with Israel


----------



## Likkmee

All Jesus, their messiah, had to do was touch it. Done Deal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Tech Defends Buses in UK Against COVID-19 | United with Israel
					

The Israeli system protects tourist buses, which have been converted in recent months to transport vital workers in a way that eliminates the need for public transportation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel!
Israelis Beat Cancer with Groundbreaking Microbiome Transplants | United with Israel


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

A biological alternative to antibiotics for dairy cows - ISRAEL21c
					

Imilac stimulates the cow’s immune system to fight mastitis, similar to how immunotherapy medications are transforming cancer treatment in humans.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Now you can drink milk from yeast, not beast - ISRAEL21c
					

The yeast-generated dairy products will have the nutrition, taste and texture of real dairy without any animal suffering or environmental damage.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

From aging to chronic wounds, is hyperbaric oxygen a cure-all? - ISRAEL21c
					

High-pressure oxygen treatment can help heal any wound, whether on your skin or in your brain. Israeli experts explain its benefits and limitations.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Aleph Farms To Bring Lab-Grown Meat To Japan With Mitsubishi's Food Industry Group
					

The Israeli startup will provide its manufacturing platform, BioFarm, for the cultivation of cultured steaks for distribution in Japan.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

It's Hoppin': Food Startup Hargol Serves Up New Line Of Grasshopper Protein
					

Hargol FoodTech is hoping to bring the advantages of grasshoppers proteins to more markets in the edible insects industry.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's AI21 Labs Builds Deep Tech To Reinvent How We Read And Write
					

AI21 Labs' first product, Wordtune, is an AI-based writing companion that can understand context and meaning.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

SaNOtize To Launch UK Clinical Trial For Anti-COVID Nasal Spray
					

The Nitric Oxide Nasal Spray developed by SaNOtize is designed to kill the virus in the upper airways, preventing it from reaching the lungs.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Keeping COVID-19 Out: Israeli Tech To Purify Indoor Air Could Be A Game-Changer
					

Aura Air's clean air solutions monitor the presence of harmful particles and gases indoors, and purifies against viruses, molds, and bacteria.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## Sixties Fan

'Breakthrough Device': Israeli Surgical Sensor Wins Award in US | United with Israel
					

The Israeli startup's surgical device finds life-threatening conditions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

*What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?*
Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.” 









						What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?
					

Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Indeependent

Mindful said:


> *What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?*
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?
> 
> 
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org


Israel will be pressured to give up land which will cause Israeli scientists to develop even more sophisticated military equipment.
In other words, a repeat of Obama.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  Mindful, Indeependent, et al,

*BLUF*: I believe that our friend "Indeependent" is right on the money.



Mindful said:


> *What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?*
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”





Indeependent said:


> Israel will be pressured to give up land which will cause Israeli scientists to develop even more sophisticated military equipment.
> In other words, a repeat of Obama.


*(COMMENT)*

Much of the more advanced military opponents are heavily dependent on electronics.  Even many of the new military vehicles are dependent on electronic ignition systems; not to mention telecommunications, video systems, targeting systems, blue force tracking systems, and even fly by wire systems (just to mention a few).  I suspect that the Israelis will develop a new era of weapons designed to exploit these types of vulnerabilities.

One such weapon might be an* Explosively Pumped Flux Compression Generator (EPFCG)* or *Electromagnetic Pinch Devices (EPD)* which is in the family of nonNuclear EMP (NNEMP) weapons. They are really cheap to make and can be adapted to fit most air-launched or ground-launched weapons systems. They are versatile and readily available on the open market.  Right now, the danger is on the criminal and terrorist level (asymmetric encounters) but given the proper focus, and an increase in the effective radius of the weapon, it could be used to disable control centers, communications networks, approaching supersonic aircraft, mechanized military formations, as well as other electronic centrix devices and systems.

I see the Israelis as much more developed in the way new ideas are evaluated and applied than the more advanced but electronic dependent nations.  When I was in Iraq, I saw the SIPRNet go down once, and it was pandemonium.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?*
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?
> 
> 
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will be pressured to give up land which will cause Israeli scientists to develop even more sophisticated military equipment.
> In other words, a repeat of Obama.
Click to expand...

While Israel continues to help make a better world in so many ways as has been shown on this thread, the new wave democrats will do all they can to pressure the Biden administration to not support Israel.  Question is how will Biden deal with both sides of pro & anti Israel democrats.


----------



## Indeependent

MJB12741 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?*
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can Israel expect at the UN during a Biden administration?
> 
> 
> Foreign-policy expert Eytan Gilboa fears that Israel’s detractors may up the pressure on the Jewish state to again see “an avalanche of disproportionate, ridiculous anti-Israel resolutions.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will be pressured to give up land which will cause Israeli scientists to develop even more sophisticated military equipment.
> In other words, a repeat of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While Israel continues to help make a better world in so many ways as has been shown on this thread, the new wave democrats will do all they can to pressure the Biden administration to not support Israel.  Question is how will Biden deal with both sides of pro & anti Israel democrats.
Click to expand...

Modern history proves that God smiles on Israel when the world hates Israel.
Israel would not be as powerful as it is if Obama was friendlier.
GW started and ended off pressuring Israel to accept a 2-State Solution.


----------



## MJB12741

So, what are their contributions in helping to make a better world?  Ah yes, those new wave democrats.  Good luck Biden.






J. SCOTT APPLEWHITE / AP

*EMAIL*


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel's world leading technology for mankind.

In First of its Kind Operation, Israeli Doctors Use Micro-Knife Instead of Open-Heart Surgery | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Houston Methodist, Israel medical center strike innovation partnership (beckershospitalreview.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Here is a beauty.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.

Israeli Surgeons Restore Sight with Artificial Cornea After 12 Years of Blindness | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

Apartheid?


----------



## MJB12741

New Israeli IVF Tech Uses AI to Outperform Expert Doctors | United with Israel


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> Here is a beauty.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.
> 
> Israeli Surgeons Restore Sight with Artificial Cornea After 12 Years of Blindness | United with Israel


The gentleman would still be in the dark if BDS had its way.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


> View attachment 445677
> 
> Apartheid?


The heart is malleable.  May he grow to be a peacemaker.  To the parents of the child, whose loss is immeasurable, may you be spared any further tragedy.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Researchers Find Genetic Mutation That May Pave Way For Autism Drugs
					

New research led by Hebrew University Professor Sagiv Shifman studied the effects of POGZ, a gene associated with autism.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Vertical Field Signs Deal To Deploy Vertical Farms In United Arab Emirates
					

Vertical Field will launch a pilot program with Emirates Smart Solutions to install its vertical farms throughout the UAE region.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Albo Takes On Carbon Monitoring With AI, Satellite Imaging
					

Israeli entrepreneurs and scientists say their mix of AI, remote sensing, and image processing offers a way to make CO2 removal scalable.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tree Intel: SeeTree Taps Data Tech, Sensing Imagery To Disrupt Farming
					

SeeTree's agtech solution delivers actionable insights to farmers to better manage and optimize the health of their orchard trees.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The futuristic lighting system that offers disinfection and Wi-Fi - ISRAEL21c
					

From streetlights with built-in Wi-Fi to overhead lights that neutralize all the germs in a room, this sci-fi invention is already on the market.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

An air conditioner that can kill viruses and other germs - ISRAEL21c
					

Tadiran's ‘patent of the millennium’ uses hydrogen peroxide to kill 99.999% of viruses, germs and bacteria in enclosed spaces.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Recycling single-use plastic with bacteria - ISRAEL21c
					

Collaboration between Israeli researchers and a Portuguese recycling company to develop a novel solution to the problem of disposable plastic.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's DSIT providing diver detection sonar system to NATO country
					

Israeli company DSIT Solutions, which specializes in underwater defense and security solutions based on advanced sonar and acoustics technologies, announced Thursday that it will supply an unidentified NATO country with its PointShield Portable Diver Detection Sonar (PDDS) system. The fully...




					www.israeldefense.co.il


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Israel: Helping To Make A Better World
⁜→  Ria_Longhorn,  Indeependent, et al,

*BLUF*: I'm not sure what they are telling in the impact will be on these developments.



Ria_Longhorn said:


> Israel's DSIT providing diver detection sonar system to NATO country
> 
> 
> Israeli company DSIT Solutions, which specializes in underwater defense and security solutions based on advanced sonar and acoustics technologies, announced Thursday that it will supply an unidentified NATO country with its PointShield Portable Diver Detection Sonar (PDDS) system. The fully...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeldefense.co.il


*(QUESTION)*

In practical terms, what does this mean?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Indeependent

Mindful said:


> View attachment 449114


History proves Jews are a Diamond; pressure makes us shine.


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Cabinet Approves Historic Peace Agreement with Morocco | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

TIME picks 6 Israeli inventions for its best of 2020 list - ISRAEL21c


----------



## MJB12741

Good news.  Here comes another Muslim majority nation to establish formal ties with Israel.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
Israel and Muslim-majority Kosovo to formally establish ties Feb. 1 (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Beautiful Israeli contribution for peace.
Israeli Start Up Initiative Attracts Entrepreneurs from Syria, Libya, Iraq, and Gaza | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Fabulous news.
New Israeli drug may be world's first to successfully treat Covid-19 (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In Florida, drones help fix power grids after hurricanes - ISRAEL21c
					

Percepto drones use AI to identify operational malfunctions and health and safety risks in real time.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

An app that helps companies stop spread of inhouse Covid - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel’s national water company contracts with VizibleZone to provide Covid-19 exposure notification technology.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

8 smart technologies to help us get traveling again - ISRAEL21c
					

From remote check-in to finding medical care in your language, these solutions will ease us safely back into tourism in Covid-19 times.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

What the world can learn about immunity from Israel’s vaccine rollout - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel's extraordinary vaccination program has provided a wealth of information about the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine and its impact.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Has Israel just found the cure for Covid? - ISRAEL21c
					

Experimental Covid drug cures 30 out of 30 moderate to severe cases in Phase I clinical trial at Israeli hospital. Second new drug also shows promise.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Firm Inovytec To Roll Out Compact Line Of Ventilators In US
					

The lightweight, ultra turbine ventilators have already received emergency use authorization (EUA) from the FDA during the COVID-19 pandemic.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Baby Tech: 9 Israeli Innovations Reinventing Pregnancy And Infant Care
					

From at-home scans and breastmilk kits, to using AI for IVF, Israeli companies are offering vital services to new and expecting parents, and caregivers.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

Netanyahu, holding up vial of potential corona 'miracle drug,' says 'inhale this and feel good' (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli ‘Miracle Inhaler’ Stopped Corona in 96% of Cases | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Researchers Discover What Disinfects COVID-19 | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

Israel gave “a limited quantity” of COVID-19 vaccines to the Palestinian Authority and a few countries, the Prime Minister’s Office said Tuesday.

Honduras and Guatemala, the latter of which has an embassy in Jerusalem, are among the countries that received donated vaccine doses from Israel, diplomatic sources confirmed.

Israel, has pointed out that the internationally recognized Oslo Accords state that the PA is responsible for its population’s healthcare, including vaccinations.

Regardless of legal matters, the government has already sent thousands of doses of coronavirus vaccines to the PA and facilitated the entry of Russian donations of the Sputnik V vaccines.

Last week, Netanyahu said Israel and the Palestinians were “in one epidemiological range.”









						Israel donates COVID vaccines to Palestinian Authority, other countries
					

"It was decided to help with a symbolic amount of vaccines for medical staff of the Palestinian Authority and some countries that asked Israel.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

Bless you Israel.
Israel Donates Corona Vaccines to Palestinians, Europeans and Latin Americans | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

(JTA) — NBC pulled an episode of the show “Nurses” that aired on the channel on Feb. 9, responding to pressure from Jewish groups that said it contained an anti-Semitic storyline about Orthodox Jews.

An NBC source told Variety that it had consulted with “leading Jewish organizations” before making the move on Thursday.
In the episode of the medical drama titled “Achilles Heel,” a young Hasidic patient is told he will need a bone graft to heal his broken leg, leading his father to recoil at the possibility of a “dead goyim leg from anyone. An Arab, a woman.”

The Anti-Defamation League, Simon Wiesenthal Center and other watchdogs expressed outrage, arguing that it portrays haredi Jews in a false light.

Allison Josephs, who blogs about Orthodox life as the founder and director of Jew In The City, also harshly criticize the episode and helped spur the backlash to it.
“The idea that such a surgery would be problematic in general or problematic because of where the bone came from not only is categorically false according to Jewish law, it is a vicious lie that endangers men who walk around with curled side locks and black hats,” Josephs wrote.

NBC did not create the show; the network acquired the series’ U.S. broadcast rights as part of a broader international acquisition strategy by American television networks whose content mills have run dry due to COVID-19-related production difficulties. The episode originally aired on Canada’s Global Television Network in February 2020.









						Quick Reads Archive - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					






					www.jta.org


----------



## MJB12741

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikiwand


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Blue-green Spirulina algae may prevent serious Covid-19 - ISRAEL21c
					

Study finds an extract of enhanced Spirulina reduces by 70% the release of an immune-system protein that causes dangerous cytokine storm in the lungs.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

A no BS answer to the world’s massive manure problem - ISRAEL21c
					

Low-cost chemical process quickly converts dung to odorless, sterile fertilizer powder that can be stored without fear of contaminating soil or water.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Discarded clothes and fabric are about to get a serious makeover - ISRAEL21c
					

‘With ever-growing overconsumption and mega-shopping events, it is about time to provide an alternative for responsible and sustainable consumption.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

10 high-tech solutions to make construction smart and safe - ISRAEL21c
					

Innovation-focused multinationals look to Israel to put more intelligence into the industry processes.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Look, no hands! Automated PPE dispensers cut down on germs - ISRAEL21c
					

Two Israeli technologies suit up healthcare and food-service workers without them having to touch a thing, reducing both infections and waste.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Biotech startup could end avian flu and male chick killing - ISRAEL21c
					

eggXYt’s gene-editing platform aims to protect poultry against bird flu and to end the cruel, costly culling of 4 billion male chicks each year.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Hopes To Reduce Risk Of Legionnaires’ Disease With Safe Shower
					

Safe Shower says its patent-based shower head reduces the risk of Legionnaires’ disease with an innovative continuous disinfection unit.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

US Firm To Acquire Israeli Genealogy Company MyHeritage For Reported $600M
					

Francisco Partners is buying MyHeritage, the developer of DNA kits and an ancestry research platform that helps people discover and create family trees.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Behind Israeli Startup CorNeat's Vision to Help People With Corneal Blindness See Again
					

Following the 1st human implantation of CorNeat's synthetic cornea, the company is gearing up for more surgeries and clinical trials in other countries.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

New biological antibiotics can beat tuberculosis - ISRAEL21c
					

This marks the first time that researchers have managed to develop a ‘biological antibiotic’ from human antibodies.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mobileye Partners With French Firms To Roll Out Autonomous Shuttles By 2023
					

Fleets of electric 16-passenger shuttles will leverage Mobileye's AV tech to roll out public transport offerings in Europe, then globally.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Tel Aviv University Launches New Center For AI, Data Science
					

The center will train a new generation of researchers who will take Israel 'to the forefront of the global AI revolution," TAU said.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis Develop New Test for Corona Mutations from UK, South Africa | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Bravo Israel.
Good News Israel! Incredible Vaccination Results, Cancer Treatment Trial Succeeds, and More! | United with Israel


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

LA RAM FAN said:


> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.


Bin laden and the 19 HiJ


Phoenall said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> helping to make a better world alright,yeah murdering innocent civilians and being behind 9/11 is helping make this a better wold alright.
> 
> your bosses sure pay you a lot of money for your ass beatings you shills get here everyday.
> 
> this isnt one of them obviously but you paid shills have been taking to to school so many times before how Israel commits atrocities against innocent civilians of other countries hundreds of times before  in the past by many here,i have lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again we get the silly people making false testimony because they are too stupid to work out the facts. How is responding to war crimes, terrorist attacks and violence committing atrocities against civilians ?
Click to expand...

Bin Laden and the 19 HiJackers were Jewish? Link, please. Tell us about the other Countries that Israel committed atrocities to


----------



## MJB12741

Like WOW!  No end to Israel helping to make a better world.

111 Best Tel Aviv Startups to Watch in 2021 | Seedtable


----------



## MJB12741

Never Ending.
Israeli foreign aid - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

COVID-stricken African nation brings in Israelis to prepare its vaccine strategy
					

In first of several anticipated aid missions drawing on Israeli expertise, team from nonprofit IsraAID is in Eswatini formulating immunization rollout plan




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel still a light unto all nations when help needed.

IDF to the Rescue! Medical Team in Africa After Disaster Strikes Equatorial Guinea | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Vaccinates Over 50,000 Palestinians in a Week | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Is there no end to Israel's achievements for a better life & a better world?
WATCH: First Israeli-Made Synthetic Cornea Transplant Restores Sight | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!   111 Best Tel Aviv Startups to Watch in 2021 | Seedtable


----------



## Mindful

A nasal spray that will be marketed as capable of killing 99.9 percent of virus particles has started rolling off production lines in an Israeli factory.
The spray could have prevented much of the world’s COVID-19 infection, its inventor, Dr. Gilly Regev, told The Times of Israe



“We are hoping that our nasal spray will now save many lives of people in countries that are waiting for the vaccine,” said Regev, an Israeli-raised biochemist who co-founded the company SaNOtize and developed the spray in Canada. “This will be affordable and can be used for prevention, to protect from any respiratory viral infection.”









						‘Life-saving’ nose spray that kills 99.9% of viruses begins production in Israel
					

Health Ministry-approved labeling says antiviral is effective within 2 minutes; can save many lives in countries without access to vaccines, says inventor




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli Five-Minute Battery Charger Revolutionizing Driving Experience | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Heart to Heart


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

In First, 3 Israeli Nanosatellites Launch Into Space For Geolocation Mission
					

The nanosatellites will move autonomously on a high-accuracy geolocation mission for search and rescue, remote sensing, and environmental monitoring.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Researcher Co-Leads Global Study To Predict Snakebites, Save Lives
					

Snakebite are a neglected tropical disease, says the World Health Organization, turning to the research community for help.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Scientists Grow Mouse Embryos Outside The Womb With Innovative Method
					

Israeli researchers from the Weizmann Institute say the method offers tools for understanding the formation of mammalian organs.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Peptide discovery firm using AI to find Covid-19 drug - ISRAEL21c
					

‘Covid-19 and the various viral mutations will likely be with us for a long time and thus effective treatment is key,’ says Pepticom CEO.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						Israeli researchers develop weather-resistant wheat through hybrid - Xinhua | English.news.cn
					





					www.xinhuanet.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IAI sets up aircraft maintenance center in Lithuania
					






					en.globes.co.il


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel to set up irrigation model farm in Embu
					

The Israeli government will establish an eight-acre model farm in Embu County to teach farmers how to harness advanced irrigation technology...




					www.standardmedia.co.ke


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli company turns SA water from toxic to drinkable
					

An Israeli company is assisting local government authorities to transform toxic water to healthy drinking water in what could be a game-changer for South Africa as a water-scarce country. The company, BlueGreen Water Technologies, is a world leader in eradicating toxic algae from water sources...




					www.sajr.co.za


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IsraAID sends vaccine staff support team to Eswatini - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli humanitarian aid group to support Covid-19 immunization rollout in Southern African country as part of new Global Vaccine Access initiative.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Robotic eye surgery system comes out of stealth with $10m - ISRAEL21c
					

ForSight Robotics of Haifa is developing a robotic surgical platform that will ‘enable the transformation of ophthalmic surgery from art to science.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Harvard president: Israel is ‘a magnet for human capital’ - ISRAEL21c
					

‘Israel has demonstrated that a country doesn't need to be rich in natural resources in order to be a wealthy country,’ says Lawrence Bacow.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741

Stunning Israeli Discovery About Reducing Cancer Mortality | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

The Case For An Israeli Suez Canal Alternative
					

From the blog of Andrew Jose at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Starts Production of COVID-killing Nasal Spray | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

Deeply impacted by the surrounding antisemitism and growing poverty in his native pre-war Poland, Simcha Blass decided he would travel to Eretz Yisrael to check out his future. If he eventually decided to settle there, Blass would need to earn a living. While still in Warsaw, he invented a machine which planted wheat and increased crops by a massive 300 percent. A plentiful supply of food meant Jews would no longer be dependent on British or Arab favors. He set off thrilled at the adventure, but alas, in the unfamiliar surroundings of Eretz Yisrael, the intellectual Blass found it hard to market his own product and his invention failed.









						Making the Desert Bloom
					

How Simcha Blass invented drip irrigation, which went on to transform the lives of millions of farmers in over 150 countries




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## MJB12741

'We will never forget Israel's help,' says mayor of Japanese town hit by 2011 tsunami (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Breakthrough: Cancer Cell Bacteria Can Fight Tumors | United with Israel


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

CropX to monitor soil quality in partnership with NASA - ISRAEL21c
					

‘We are in a constant race to produce and supply enough food to feed a rapidly growing global population with finite land and natural resources.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

A botanical cure for construction's heavy carbon emissions - ISRAEL21c
					

In the effort to decarbonize the construction sector, an Israeli company has developed an environmentally friendly building material: the kenaf plant.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli AI to help Pfizer develop its next drugs - ISRAEL21c
					

CytoReason’s machine-learning platform will help the pharma giant find the fastest route to new drug targets for autoimmune diseases.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel's MobileODT Launches Large-Scale Cervical Cancer Screening Project
					

A new program in the Dominican Republic will see 50,000 women screened for cervical cancer with MobileODT's AI-powered digital colposcope.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel Offers to Help Lebanon Hospitals with Respirators
					

Israel has expressed its willingness to provide hospitals in Lebanon with ventilators to treat Coronavirus patients, according to German News Agency on Thursday.  According to Israeli media, the offer came from the Director-general of the...




					www.naharnet.com


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Israeli technology repairs severe vision problems without surgery (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

*Let there be peace already!*
Yazidi Baby from Iraq Brought to Israel for Life-Saving Surgery | United with Israel


----------



## Mindful

Etihad launches first commercial flight from Abu Dhabi to Israel
					

Aboard the flight were Ambassador to the UAE Eitan Na’eh and UAE Ambassador to Israel Mohamed Al Khaja.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741

WOW! 
Israeli Tumor-Freezing Technology Approved in US | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Why Israel is becoming a hub for Parkinson’s research (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

Israel’s Largest Hospital to Treat Emirati Security Personnel - Bloomberg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Locust Slayers Train Ethiopians to Save Crops
					

A locust. Israeli researchers at Tel Aviv University have designed a small robot inspired by the insects. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis Discover this Common Food Could Help Beat Corona | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Leaders Send Ramadan Greetings to Muslim World | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Breakthrough in the Battle Against Brain Cancer | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel signs largest defense deal with Greece to date (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741

$1.6 Billion Record-breaking Defense Deal Strengthens Israel-Greece Ties | United with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: People Can ‘See with Sound’ Using Revolutionary Israeli Invention | United with Israel
					

This Israeli technology is revolutionizing the way we see, hear and connect with our surroundings.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Dispatching Team to Ethiopia to Help Fight COVID-19 | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel to Send COVID-19 Aid to India | United with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oxygen to India: Israeli group dispatching medical aid to COVID-stricken country
					

India is in turmoil, with 350,000 new COVID cases a day and a death toll that just exceeded 200,000; citing ‘shared responsibility’ to overcome virus, IsraAID sending supplies




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Creates Electric Vehicles with Toyota | United with Israel
					

An Israeli company will work with a Toyota subsidiary to develop electric vehicle prototypes by 2022.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Startup Creates Electric Vehicles with Toyota | United with Israel
					

An Israeli company will work with a Toyota subsidiary to develop electric vehicle prototypes by 2022.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

There is no end to Israel's contributions for better lives as well as a better world.









						How Israeli Startups Improve Americans’ Health | United with Israel
					

It's beginning of a new era for digital health, and Israeli startups are playing a major role in the American health market.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel’s Baruch Padeh sends medical delegation to Botswana, Africa
					

In December 2020, Sheba Medical Center also sent a delegation of nearly two dozen medical personnel to Italy to assist during the country’s second wave.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Breakthrough in advancement of reconstructive surgery - ISRAEL21c
					

Technion scientists introduce stem-cell tissue regeneration technology to rebuild bone with fewer complications.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Skin cancer diagnosis is about to undergo a revolution - ISRAEL21c
					

Patternox is developing an optical scanner to detect suspicious light patterns in lesions long before changes can be seen on the skin’s surface.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Meet the startup reaching for the moon – to make oxygen - ISRAEL21c
					

Lunar missions are on the cards, and an Israeli startup is seeking to solve the problem of delivering the oxygen needed to fuel spaceships to the moon and back.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Urban transportation takes to the skies - ISRAEL21c
					

Leading Israeli aerospace company Urban Aeronautics is revolutionizing the future of urban mobility.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Artificial intelligence ramps up speech therapy success - ISRAEL21c
					

‘Mastering skills requires constant stimulation and practice. Technology is the key to more focused, higher-intensity interventions.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Pioneering study aims to enable humans to talk to whales - ISRAEL21c
					

In an ambitious five year project, top Israel, US and UK research institutes plan to learn how to communicate with Sperm whales. What WILL they talk about?




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Startup Waycare Taps AI To Increase Traffic Safety, Reduce Time On Roads
					

Waycare recently partnered with Netivei Ayalon to provide AI-powered safety insights and proactive traffic management on the Ayalon highway.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli-Made Compact, Portable Booster Seat Redefines Future Of Car Travel With Kids
					

Mifold, the booster seat for kids made by Israel company Carfoldio, recently marked the sale of 1 million units in 150 countries.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Food Tech Startup Amai Proteins Replaces Sugar With Healthy, Sweet Proteins
					

Amai develops and produces protein-based products for food and drink, including a sweet designer protein as a substitute for sugar.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IceCure Reports Positive Results In Tumor-Freezing Breast Cancer Trial
					

IceCure's ProSense is a liquid-nitrogen-based cryoablation system used in the treatment of patients with T1 invasive breast cancer.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJ, thanks for this thread.


----------



## MJB12741

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJ, thanks for this thread.


And thank you Ria.  Still not a single denial on all the listings here of Israel's endless contributions in helping to make a better world.


----------



## MJB12741

And the world benefits.








						Top Israeli Startups To Watch in 2022
					

Israel is commonly seen as the blueprint for a world-leading startup ecosystem, with numerous top startups emerging each year. Currently, it is estimated




					startupstash.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli electric car motor is the size of a smartphone - ISRAEL21c
					

EVR Motors’ invention could provide vehicle manufacturers with improved performance while increasing installation flexibility and reducing costs.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The Israeli vegan who rescues stingless bees in Mexico - ISRAEL21c
					

Netanel Moshe Sagi’s holistic retreat on Cozumel offers wellness and nature activities and houses a sanctuary for an endangered forest pollinator.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Jerusalem medical team brings Covid expertise to Argentina - ISRAEL21c
					

Hadassah Medical Center treated the most Covid patients in Israel. Now it’s sharing its ideas and expertise in Argentina.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

IsraAID sends emergency support to volcano-struck St. Vincent - ISRAEL21c
					

Volcano eruption covers island with ash and leaves 20,000 people displaced amid Covid-19 concerns.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli lab ‘switches off’ brain connectors, boosting efforts to treat disorders
					

Scientists say they have successfully shut down pathways in animal brains, which will give neurobiologists unprecedented opportunities to find treatments for human brain conditions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

A diagnostic tool that treats autism like cancer - ISRAEL21c
					

Increasing evidence suggests a link between autism and autoimmune diseases. Now an Israeli startup is developing a diagnostic tool for autoimmune antibody associated autism.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

__





						Home - IceCure
					

ICE3 TRIAL POSITIVE INTERIM RESULTSICE3 Trial Study Update on Cryoablation of Low-Risk Small Breast Cancer Presented at the 2021 (ASBrS) 22nd Annual MeetingREAD OUR RESULTS5-15 MINUTESIN-OFFICEPROCEDURE**Treating fibroadenomas. Faster patient recovery, no scarringSee what our users sayPROMISING...




					icecure-medical.com


----------



## toobfreak

Gee, I see the Israelis doing an awful lot of good in the world!  Now can someone put up the accomplishments and contributions of the Palestinians, the Iranians, the Afghanis and some others for contrast?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Arab woman receives kidney from a Jew killed in Lod - ISRAEL21c
					

Yigal Yehoshua died after a brick was thrown at his head. One of his kidneys went to a Christian Arab woman and other organs to three other Israelis.




					www.israel21c.org
				



The Jewish People amaze me


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

toobfreak said:


> Gee, I see the Israelis doing an awful lot of good in the world!  Now can someone put up the accomplishments and contributions of the Palestinians, the Iranians, the Afghanis and some others for contrast?


. . . Nothing but grief.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Google to set up Moonshot Lab in Tel Aviv in search of radical tech solutions | KrASIA
					

The Moonshot Lab – Israel will look to collaborate with local and regional universities, startups, and entrepreneurs.




					kr-asia.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

How struggle enables Israelis to achieve difficult things - ISRAEL21c
					

When coal goes through intense pressure to come out the other side as a diamond, there is always fear the coal will break. But without pressure, nothing of substance can be built.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741

toobfreak said:


> Gee, I see the Israelis doing an awful lot of good in the world!  Now can someone put up the accomplishments and contributions of the Palestinians, the Iranians, the Afghanis and some others for contrast?


Palestinian accomplishments & contributions to the world?  Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## MJB12741

Israelis Invent Revolutionary Blood Clot That Heals Chronic Wounds | United with Israel
					

ActiGraft is an FDA-cleared regenerative wound solution which uses a patient’s own blood to spur healing of chronic wounds such as diabetic foot ulcers.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli startup aids hunt to discover materials for tomorrow’s world - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

Materials Zone reduces trial and error in search for new compounds needed for innovation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

New Israeli tech gives accuracy boost to microscopic scissors for DNA editing
					

The CRISPR technique snips DNA, but what if it cuts the wrong location in the genome without scientists realizing? Software innovation provides alerts




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

No end to Israel's worldly contributions for better lives.








						Israelis Invent First Wearable Migraine Device for Acute Pain | United with Israel
					

Nerivio is the first smartphone-controlled wearable for the treatment of acute migraine.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israel is absolutely TERRIBLE as an apartheid country.  Just ask this Arab Israeli ]









						Israeli Discovers Baking Soda Helps Kill Cancer Cells | United with Israel
					

Israeli Arab researcher at the Technion in Haifa discovers that nano-sized baking soda placed near a tumor improves the cancer treatment, especially in breast cancer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

India Corona Crisis: Orthodox Jewish Group Launches Emergency Campaign to Provide Oxygen Concentrators | United with Israel
					

As India faces a skyrocketing number of corona infections and an overstretched medical system, the Orthodox Union launched a two-week emergency campaign.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Migraine device wins 2021 MedTech Breakthrough Award - ISRAEL21c
					

Nerivio is the first smartphone-controlled wearable for the treatment of acute migraine.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Mobility Firms Launch Collaboration To Tackle Road Congestion, Accidents
					

The newly formed Israel Smart Mobility Living Lab brings together private and public companies to address transportation challenges.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

No computer? No problem. Classi brings remote school to TV - ISRAEL21c
					

Remote and hybrid learning are a problem for families without enough devices per child. Classi turns any TV into a platform for remote classes.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Cystic fibrosis treatment co Splisense raises $28.5m
					






					en.globes.co.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Invent First Wearable Migraine Device for Acute Pain | United with Israel
					

Nerivio is the first smartphone-controlled wearable for the treatment of acute migraine.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Roudy said:


> Would this be a good time to start listing the Palestinian contributions to humanity and peace?  Heh heh.


One thing for sure.  Israel just keeps on going with endless worldly contributions.









						Israeli Discovers Baking Soda Helps Kill Cancer Cells | United with Israel
					

Israeli Arab researcher at the Technion in Haifa discovers that nano-sized baking soda placed near a tumor improves the cancer treatment, especially in breast cancer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

A tough act to follow in bettering human lives.



			Top 100 medical and healthcare startups in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: Space Exploration One Step Closer with Israeli Oxygen Tech | United with Israel
					

An Israeli startup invented technology to produce oxygen in space from a lunar substance called regolith.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

Top Israeli Startups To Watch in 2022
					

Israel is commonly seen as the blueprint for a world-leading startup ecosystem, with numerous top startups emerging each year. Currently, it is estimated




					startupstash.com


----------

